# Zaid Hamid commentary



## Beskar

Post all Zaid Hamid related material in this thread. 














Remaining parts 4 and 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beskar

I don't know if khawaja is going to upload another part but when he does, i'll edit the post for convenience. But from what i feel, i think the show ended here


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Interesting points that Mr. Hamid made : 


Varma said that because of Pakistan army abusing the Bengali's, India sent its army and supported terror organization mukti buhini. Zaid said we can use the same reasoning with India for Kashmir and India itself (burning Christians and Muslims, killing Sikhs and Dalits, etc.) These are all terrorist attacks that India has never paid the price for, and Samjhauta express 70 Pakistani's were killed and no one handed over anyone to us. 

Also LOC in Kashmir is *NOT *a defining border, it is *disputed territory*. India illegally crossed over in 71 over a *internationally defined* border. Even if freedom fighters who were involved in Mumbai came from Kashmir, it is an ongoing dispute we have no obligation to hand anyone over nor ban groups especially without evidence and joint investigations. Since they declared war and broke Pakistan in 71 over alleged human rights abuses, we should mobilize the whole army and invade Kashmir and send in support for the Naxals and Khalistani's as well as all Islamic and Christian liberation groups in India. 

I wish our government was not used to bending over so much as Zaid Hamid is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

I liked what he said about the invalidity of the UN. What validity does it have when it sanctioned a wrong war on Iraq based on Weapons of Mass Destruction?

Also I think Varma's point should be extended to the fact that its only a perception and no proof is necessary. This is the neo-Western philosophy. They are reverting back to jungle law slowly where no trial, no lawyers, no jury is necessary. For example the Patriot Act and all its messes. India too has such laws like previously TADA, and the POTA, POTO, god knows what all they have today.

So you see these are lawless countries when it comes to pushing for what they want. It's all perceptions. Indians can't perceive the notion of trial. In India and US when it comes to terrorists, its guilty until proven innocent.

I think they're royally jacking up their own society in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

Asim Aquil said:


> I liked what he said about the invalidity of the UN. What validity does it have when it sanctioned a wrong war on Iraq based on Weapons of Mass Destruction?
> 
> Also I think Varma's point should be extended to the fact that its only a perception and no proof is necessary. This is the neo-Western philosophy. They are reverting back to jungle law slowly where no trial, no lawyers, no jury is necessary. For example the Patriot Act and all its messes. India too has such laws like previously TADA, and the POTA, POTO, god knows what all they have today.
> 
> So you see these are lawless countries when it comes to pushing for what they want. It's all perceptions. Indians can't perceive the notion of trial. In India and US when it comes to terrorists, its guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> I think they're royally jacking up their own society in the long run.



You know Asim, most Americans agree that the UN is a total waste of time and the UN building in NY should be subjected to a controlled demolition, like you think happened to the World trade Center. So, why doesn't Pakistan get together with its buddies in the non-aligned third world and vote in the UN General Assembly to move the UN to somewhere else? How about to Islamabad! That would be a great place for it and good riddance for us!! Please, please take the UN!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beskar

TruthSeeker said:


> You know Asim, most Americans agree that the UN is a total waste of time and the UN building in NY should be subjected to a controlled demolition, like you think happened to the World trade Center. So, why doesn't Pakistan get together with its buddies in the non-aligned third world and vote in the UN General Assembly to move the UN to somewhere else? How about to Islamabad! That would be a great place for it and good riddance for us!! Please, please take the UN!



You actually BELIEVE that 9/11 was done by Muslim Terrorists? Considering the fact how the truth about 9/11 was brought to question by American people themselves, i actually feel sorry for you. It's not like you don't have the resources to enlighten yourself. 

As for bharat varma, he's a complete Moron. Thy guy's still under the delusion that 9/11 wasn't a conspiracy. I don't know who gave him the credibility to be tagged as an "analyst" of ANYTHING. If he would've done his research on the issue properly, he'd know a thing or two about the biggest scam of the 21st century.

In short, Varma got his *** handed to him by zaid hamid. His whole "UN" rhetoric didn't help him at all while present his case on Pakistan's issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flintlock

Asim Aquil said:


> I liked what he said about the invalidity of the UN. What validity does it have when it sanctioned a wrong war on Iraq based on Weapons of Mass Destruction?



The UN is the best we've got, and unless you are willing to become a pariah state, you have no choice but to go along with the will of the international community. 

Unfortunately, we have no court which can try and sentence the government of a country. 



> Also I think Varma's point should be extended to the fact that its only a perception and no proof is necessary. This is the neo-Western philosophy. They are reverting back to jungle law slowly where no trial, no lawyers, no jury is necessary. For example the Patriot Act and all its messes. India too has such laws like previously TADA, and the POTA, POTO, god knows what all they have today.



Yes, and the "Neo-westerners" should learn from Pakistan's just and fair system where all terrorists are given state protection and funding directly from taxpaying citizens. 



> So you see these are lawless countries when it comes to pushing for what they want. It's all perceptions. Indians can't perceive the notion of trial. In India and US when it comes to terrorists, its guilty until proven innocent.



Unlike Pakistan where they always conduct a trial before god and decide that the best course of action is training their own citizens to use guns and sending them across to achieve "martyrdom".



> I think they're royally jacking up their own society in the long run.



The immediate and current jacking up of Pakistani society is more worrisome I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

^^^in my opinion, it would be swell to put these 2 so-called "analysts" in a room, lock the door, throw the key away and let them duke it out! - what a waste of time!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

*The immediate and current jacking up of Pakistani society is more worrisome I think.*

wrong perception - there is no jacking up of pakistani society!!!


----------



## Ali.009

Super.

But wheres the 4th part?


----------



## fatman17

*Since when EXACTLY did the number 86 became a standard explanation for someone's birth year? Don't be such an ignorant. Judging someone by a simple number makes you come off looking like an idiot.*

in the hotel and restaurant business the number 86 donates "we are fresh out of stock"!
or in other words "you are 86ed"


----------



## Beskar

Ali.009 said:


> Super.
> 
> But wheres the 4th part?



I think they probably never went to the 4th part. Someone at another thread was talking about how they stopped the rest of the show and didn't air it.

But if the user uploads anything more on the same topic, i'd post it up for sure.


----------



## Silverfalcon

> Super.
> 
> But wheres the 4th part?




http://http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/17527-lol-express-news.html


----------



## neo_revo

Zaid Hamid always give it without the sugar coating. Someone's gotta do it. Kudos to him for always speaking up!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

TruthSeeker said:


> You know Asim, most Americans agree that the UN is a total waste of time and the UN building in NY should be subjected to a controlled demolition, like you think happened to the World trade Center. So, why doesn't Pakistan get together with its buddies in the non-aligned third world and vote in the UN General Assembly to move the UN to somewhere else? How about to Islamabad! That would be a great place for it and good riddance for us!! Please, please take the UN!


Americans use and abuse it. I'm well aware of the general feelings of Americans towards the UN. But the Americans hate it out of arrogance. They think the UN is just there taking away its aid money.

I fully support that. I'm no fan of begging, freebie aid.

But seriously the Indian hubris is all about this UN declaration which didn't bother to properly consult with the Pakistanis. The trend is there to see for all interested in Pakistan, if only we had proper public opinion ruling Pakistan and not stooges of foreigners, India and its cohorts would've seen some diplomatic consequences from us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neo_revo

It's Indian two-faced hypocricy. When it comes to Kashmir they insist on Bilateral talks and internal solution where no one but Pakistan and India are allowed to resolve the issue. But when it comes to other issues, they run to UN. What a sham! 

Why the double-standards?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silverfalcon

One of their medium term objectives is to put Pakistan under united nations security council.


----------



## GunMan

neo_revo said:


> Zaid Hamid always give it without the sugar coating. Someone's gotta do it. Kudos to him for always speaking up!



Its kind of funny that most pakistanis believe when ATS Mumbai claim that colonel Purohit may have provided RDX for samjhota express explosion though Hariayana police think that Amonium Nitrate was used and also he is primaryly accused in Malegoan blasts only which is an ongoing investigation till date.

But all in pakistani media from Himid mir to secutrity sooth sayer like Zaid Hamid even Gen Hamid gul quote Mumbai ATS inquiry and insist all the while that its rouge elements with in AI along with hindutva RSS terrorists who did the mumbai carnage.All these fierce arguments going around here on the thread worn by terrorist Kasab.

People like Zaid hamid talk of consipiracy theories in killing of ATS chief Hemant kirkare(he calls him kurkure) by RAW/mossad to sabotage his investgation aganist so called hindu terrorists claiming Kasab is infact a sikh name Amar singh.

I said its kind of funny because i find it ironical that when the same ATS mumbai say that Kasav is a pakistani national no body in pakistan is willing believe Mumbai ATS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak_army

can someone most remaining part of programm???


----------



## Beskar

pak_army said:


> can someone most remaining part of programm???



Unfortunately, Express News didn't continue the remaining part of the show after the break. :/


----------



## Robin234

Great ,Is it that funny and interesting like the other Zaid Hamid shows ?


----------



## yarmook

Robin234 said:


> Great ,Is it that funny and interesting like the other Zaid Hamid shows ?



It is intresting enough to put entire Indian media crying like babies. ToI, Rediff and few more were crying.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Slugger,

Your post was on topic and halfway reasonable till about halfway through, at which point it just turned into a flaming rant denigrating Pakistan and Pakistanis.

You can repost the on topic half of your post if you wish.

Stick to the topic and try and not expose your prejudice and hatred so openly next time.


----------



## jehangirhaider

Zahid Hamid is the Muslim and the Pakistani so he is emotonal not like Mr Verma,
He always speaks truth, direct on face so that why its is for,it is emotional and bitter.... 
I will say famous quote for Mr. Verma "Baqal Mein Chur aur mooh mein Ram Ram"

Sorry for my poor Roman Urdu....

He made very stupid comments like Perception and Majority ideas


----------



## Beskar

Remaining parts 4 and 5.


----------



## Silverfalcon

i have made a thread today exclusively for the 4rth and 5th parts ( which were not shown on TV 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/18333-remaining-part-zaid-hamid-vs-bharat-varma-now-youtube.html


----------



## Beskar

Kharian_Beast said:


> I'm glad they invited this Varma guy, now we have proof of how the elite minds of India think. Hearts filled with venom, tongues lit by fire.
> 
> "Will Pakistan's nukes work?" "Pakistan is a dictatorship" "Pakistan is just good at exporting terrorism" (As if our campaign against terrorism doesn't exist).
> 
> He should come to this forum and educate himself on Pakistani military muscle before going on TV for interviews and shaming himself.



Exactly. I actually laughed out loud when he said "Will pakistan's Nukes work?" Considering how their delivery system is still under criticism for being incompetent, he had the nerve to talk about our nuclear status. Jackass!


----------



## Kharian_Beast

bezerk86 said:


> Exactly. I actually laughed out loud when he said "Will pakistan's Nukes work?" Considering how their delivery system is still under criticism for being incompetent, he had the nerve to talk about our nuclear status. Jackass!




Yeah I laughed too, especially after the neutral host was saying how it is best for India and Pakistan to act like neighbors, come together and talk things through because both are nuclear powers which would cause a lot of unnecessary destruction, etc. etc. which was casually and seriously responded by "Will Pakistan's nukes even work?" 

This is the definition of "perception" in India, the idiot unraveled his whole argument with these few words, janvar ka bacha.

Furthermore, I am convinced, after 1,000 years of ruling over them, they have developed an irreversible Napoleon complex, and it is a shame we take their allegations and childish threats seriously. India should grow up and act like a gentleman or stfu and prepare for countdown sequence. We have nothing against the Indian people, it is these janver elitist Hindutva warmongers that should be kicked out for the sake of India and Pakistan's future. It is sad to believe that this Varma guy commands respect in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont see any zahid hamid speech


----------



## Super Falcon

zahid hamid is our national hero not only that he is our islamic hero i hope he wll be our next Prime Minister or President. and i want to tell our leaders learn something from zahid hamid.

and india sucks indian counterpart on the show have no answers to zahis hamid he was bambozzelled zahid hamid zindabad and i hope our managment of this forum would not ban me


----------



## Super Falcon

proud zahid hamid we proud of you


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

If U GUYS think hamid spits the truth and speaks fearlessly , so did the Verma. he reminded time and again to hamid and the other guy (who was the most sensible of the trio) that , STOP EXPORTING TERRORISM, 
also the way hamid says , we` ll see U in panipat, wt an utter BS!! i think hes lost his mind, a bit OTT bt acceptable coz it was only on TV. Ashoka and chandragupta were the great rulers of India , so why didnt afghans etc invaded india then? and we indians lived under akbar coz he was the most sensible ruler, he never let us indians feel that we are different.. nothing to do with hes relegion. 
Also , if Hamid says that "WE ARE MUSLAMAAN AND WE`LL DO THIS AND THAT" , i think that time hes thinking cap wasnt on (as always) , wy doesnt somebody reminds him that there are muslims in india as well... who willl fight the enemy of Inida + we have the Sikhs , the Gurkhas , the Marathas and the list goes on ... If India and pakistan goes to war , which I guess in inevitable , W


----------



## The Malik

Zaid hamid will be President of Pakistan someday.


----------



## The Malik

Laugh all you want now......you will see what will happen. 

By the way your signature is laughable. Modi & co does truth not apply to them???

Imran khan and Zaid hamid= two men who will lead Pakistan onto the correct path.


----------



## The Malik

Oho Imran khan doesn't do justice to cricket. He was just one of the best allrounders and captains in all history! Ur anti-Pakistan specs really make u blind. 
Zaid hamid has made some over the top statements but on the big issues he is right. 
U didn't answer my query about ur sig??
It's OK zaid and imran will teach you the truth.


----------



## The Malik

Yeah ur good just insult Pakistan. Idiot. 

Learn some manners. You are a guest on this forum. If you want to spout hate against Pakistan this is not the place. Also learn about cricket. How old are you? 10.


----------



## The Malik

Yeah ur good just insult Pakistan. Idiot. 

Learn some manners. You are a guest on this forum. If you want to spout hate against Pakistan this is not the place. Also learn about cricket. How old are you? 10.


----------



## QADRI

BOOM BOOM ZAID HAMID.....GOOD ONE


----------



## QADRI

The Malik said:


> Zaid hamid will be President of Pakistan someday.



If he will then you know India ki tu khair nai....lolz


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Why Zaid Hamid Sahab is sitting too far from Begum Sahiba??? Just kidding. I am a fan of both by the way.


----------



## jaunty

AFAIK people in Pakistan didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was before Mumbai-26/11 and after that with his amar singh story he became a celebrity and they are now making spoofs of him.


----------



## Comet

jaunty said:


> AFAIK people in Pakistan didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was before Mumbai-26/11 and after that with his amar singh story he became a celebrity and they are now making spoofs of him.



Nopes. You are wrong. We knew him before that.


----------



## dabong1

jaunty said:


> AFAIK people in Pakistan didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was before Mumbai-26/11 and after that with his amar singh story he became a celebrity and they are now making spoofs of him.



I love the way you indian have picked up this thing about amar singh but forget that you guys gave the names-date of births-location and shoe size for the LET memebers involved in the samjohta attack and it turned out to be BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-57E

KHOOBSURAT LAG RAHI HO ..MUNH TOD DUNGA TERA....hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-57E

humne sui bhi nahin banai phir bhi pakistan no.1 hai .... hahahahahaha
who is this guy...??? can't be zaid hamid????


----------



## KillBill

Oh My goodness
Thanks dude for posting these. I have never laughed so much
very nicely made spoof, especially Pino, Pino ki number milegi kya?


----------



## Bushy

umairp said:


> Nopes. You are wrong. We knew him before that.





No Upairp! Before 26/11, Zaid's channel didn't have a reach of even a 100,000. So please abstain from using 'we', as it signifies majority of Pakistan.


----------



## Kompromat

jaunty said:


> AFAIK people in Pakistan didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was before Mumbai-26/11 and after that with his amar singh story he became a celebrity and they are now making spoofs of him.




come on boy!

dont impose your ignorace on us!

He was once one of the National security advisors to Musharraf Gov.

we know him better than you , maybe Bharat warma too


----------



## Kompromat

Every time somone Uploads zaid's videos , too many Indian flags appear in that thread  whats up boys??


----------



## KillBill

Black blood said:


> Every time somone Uploads zaid's videos , too many Indian flags appear in that thread  whats up boys??



I for one love to listen to him 

I dont care much for what he says but he has a passion in everything he says. Sometimes he says some really ****** stuff. 

BTW this one is really off the roof. I would love to see more coming of this series.


----------



## Moin91

Black blood said:


> Every time somone Uploads zaid's videos , too many Indian flags appear in that thread  whats up boys??



lolz... I also noticed that.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dvk1982

this was funny....




the ending was the best spoof


----------



## moha199

Bushy said:


> No Upairp! Before 26/11, Zaid's channel didn't have a reach of even a 100,000. So please abstain from using 'we', as it signifies majority of Pakistan.



Brother you are telling us the Pakistanis about Pakistani member lmao koie haal nahi hai app ka bhai.....  He was well known in Pakistan for good amount of time.... almost 2- 1/2 years for sure if i'm not mistaking.... Just don't make a fool out of yourself my friend because all Pakistani members must be thinking about what this kid is talking about....... Se i have learnt onething on this forum and that is, We shouldn't open our mouth for no reason and utter words....... * No hard feelings and i respect you but sorry you are wrong my frined. Please don't take this post wrong. thanks*


----------



## Spring Onion

Black blood said:


> Every time somone Uploads zaid's videos , too many Indian flags appear in that thread  whats up boys??



Poor Indians have no other way to spew their frustration ahh mental frustration mew mew mew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Jana said:


> Poor Indians have no other way to spew their frustration ahh mental frustration mew mew mew



Siss you are so naughty lmao hahah you are funny, made my night


----------



## Comet

Bushy said:


> No *Upairp*! Before 26/11, Zaid's channel didn't have a reach of even a 100,000. So please abstain from using 'we', as it signifies majority of Pakistan.



See before you post. I don't like my name being changed even by mistake.
The thing is we Pakistanis knew him before. Perhaps, Indians didn't know him before 26/11. He was a well know person. I met him my self, that too before 26/11.


----------



## SU-57E

@ umairp
is he same in real life also??? or its just a gimmick ??


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

s.raptorski said:


> @ umairp
> is he same in real life also??? or its just a gimmick ??



He is not very tall. He looks soft but when he speaks, wow!


----------



## Bushy

umairp said:


> See before you post. I don't like my name being changed even by mistake.
> The thing is we Pakistanis knew him before. Perhaps, Indians didn't know him before 26/11. He was a well know person. I met him my self, that too before 26/11.



Mistakes are an inherent property of human. They are not bound by the degree of your likeness. It was a mistake, and I am glad you too recognize that fact.

I seldom commit such mistakes, but it was an honest one and I offer my most sincere apologies.


The limited extent of reach of Zaid Hamid's channel was confessed by himself in a March '09 video. As for me, I have no feelings for/against that person, for all I know he is spreading hatred in Pakistan, of which, I have no concern.


----------



## Kompromat

Jana said:


> Poor Indians have no other way to spew their frustration ahh mental frustration mew mew mew




zaid is the Best , what i love about him is his spirit to speak out!

and what i dont like about him is that .......

no no , not gona tell Indian members will have a chance to yak again...

hehe good luck boys..have funwith zaid


----------



## MilesTogo

original is better


----------



## StingRoy

I agree the original is much better... He is a fine 'comedian'... I enjoy watching his gibberish.. and relentless rant against Hindus, Zionists and Americans... sometimes I wonder if he is really that scared of everyone out to get him.
Love to watch him and Bala Thakeray face to face!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kavin

Zaid Hamid is asset of India. When world hears his speech.... 

No, I'm not going to tell Pakistani members..

I wish Zaid's growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asq

Saint N sinnerr said:


> If U GUYS think hamid spits the truth and speaks fearlessly , so did the Verma. he reminded time and again to hamid and the other guy (who was the most sensible of the trio) that , STOP EXPORTING TERRORISM,
> also the way hamid says , we` ll see U in panipat, wt an utter BS!! i think hes lost his mind, a bit OTT bt acceptable coz it was only on TV. Ashoka and chandragupta were the great rulers of India , so why didnt afghans etc invaded india then? and we indians lived under akbar coz he was the most sensible ruler, he never let us indians feel that we are different.. nothing to do with hes relegion.
> Also , if Hamid says that "WE ARE MUSLAMAAN AND WE`LL DO THIS AND THAT" , i think that time hes thinking cap wasnt on (as always) , wy doesnt somebody reminds him that there are muslims in india as well... who willl fight the enemy of Inida + we have the Sikhs , the Gurkhas , the Marathas and the list goes on ... If India and pakistan goes to war , which I guess in inevitable , W



u talk about marathas and gurkhas, where were they for centuries when Muslims ruled India for centuries, and yes in 1965, only thing u have to show for is Bangla Desh and that was conspiracy by elite Bengalis like Mujib who was a traitor of Pakistan and was directly involved in getting Mukti Buhini trained in India for 5 years prior to the 1971 war. 

Not to mention all those Bengalis who became traitors 0f Pakistan and supplied all sansative information to India, had they not done that India would have suffered the same as it did fighting Muslims for centuries and in 1965.

So take heed and know the truth. Dude.


----------



## Draft

QADRI said:


> If he will then you know India ki tu khair nai....lolz


If a guy like him becomes president, Pakistan will be in a bigger trouble than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

The Malik said:


> Zaid hamid will be President of Pakistan someday.



Malik do you really think Zaid will be a good president for Pakistan??..He is not telling the truth ,He is only saying things that a common Pakistani wants to hear..Passing the blame to every other person than accepting the reality..These kind of people come to power will only lead to Chaos and Anarchy in a country ..Anyway its your country you decide..


----------



## MilesTogo

one thing is sure, he will make pakistan Islamic in a true sense


----------



## StingRoy

Zaid Hamid is all words and no courage.... How come he is threatening to attack India... Have you seen his size... What does he think of himself?.. the "*Dictator of Pakistan*"... I almost see a resemblance of Hitlers ideology in him.

I am amazed at how Bharat maintained his cool in front of this idiot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ek_indian

Are we still discussing over the famous debate between contestents of the "moron of the century"??


----------



## Mujahid

*Zaoq e Khudaai*​
A special program of Zaid Hamid for the TIGERS of Pakistan fighting on the borders and inside the borders against all the enemies of ALLAH, ISLAM, and PAKISTAN on all the fronts. Pakistan army, intelligence agencies and all the soldiers need our support. Lets join hands and celeberate this eid with our TIGERS who are fighting for the our security and embracing Shahadah daily. This is not the fight for our enemies. This is the direct fight against america, india, israel and anti Pakistan forces. O Pak Foaj, we are with you and support you fully whole heartedly. Pakistan Zinda Bad, Pakistan paaindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LicencetoKill

you video First Part is equal to all of this forum
Thanks
Bro


----------



## RPK

Who is bharat varma he lives in pakistan?

I know zahid hamid but i dont know what he is speaking since i don't know hindi or urdu


----------



## Foster

ek_indian said:


> Are we still discussing over the famous debate between contestents of the "*moron of the century*"??


----------



## ek_indian

rpraveenkum said:


> Who is bharat varma he lives in pakistan?
> 
> I know zahid hamid but i dont know what he is speaking since i don't know hindi or urdu




Bharat verma is president of "Moronic Society of India". You can google to know more but it is worthless.


----------



## waraich66

khuda tughi kisi tufan se asnah kar de
Ka tari bahar ke moug me istrab nahi

Nahi tera nasheman gumbade sultani par
tu shaheen hai basera kar bharour ke chitanu par

Me tug ko bata hun taqdeer ummam kia hai
Shamseer o sana awal ruos o rabab akir


----------



## asq

U Indians, it is a shame that u dump on an Indian who does not agree with you and yet you call yourself and your country secular meaning freedom of speech and all.

What 's up. guys.

And do not insult Zahid Hamid, he is our hero. He is unlike Bal thackery who's idol is Hitler. 

He has been on media saying million things what if he has minor errors due mainly to the unfolding situations, he depends on your and our media reports.

So lay off.


----------



## MilesTogo

Pakistanis need to accelerate his political career, time is running out fast...



asq said:


> U Indians, it is a shame that u dump on an Indian who does not agree with you and yet you call yourself and your country secular meaning freedom of speech and all.
> 
> What 's up. guys.
> 
> And do not insult Zahid Hamid, he is our hero. He is unlike Bal thackery who's idol is Hitler.
> 
> He has been on media saying million things what if he has minor errors due mainly to the unfolding situations, he depends on your and our media reports.
> 
> So lay off.


----------



## Hulk

asq said:


> U Indians, it is a shame that u dump on an Indian who does not agree with you and yet you call yourself and your country secular meaning freedom of speech and all.
> 
> What 's up. guys.
> 
> And do not insult Zahid Hamid, he is our hero. He is unlike Bal thackery who's idol is Hitler.
> 
> He has been on media saying million things what if he has minor errors due mainly to the unfolding situations, he depends on your and our media reports.
> 
> So lay off.



What is secular to do with this. Do you understand its meaning?


----------



## RameeX Xaved

Thumbs up for the Lion of Pakistan, sir Zaid Hamid for this emotional but utterly faith-awakening and heart melting speech. Lets say thanks for his mind blowing facts and figures about the enemies of Islam and Pakistan and awakening the true spirit of Iman in our hearts.. We need people just like you sir to lead us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

rpraveenkum said:


> I know zahid hamid but i dont know what he is speaking since i don't know hindi or urdu



Brother it does not matter what language he speaks in, to me all I see is that he speaks in the language of HATE...


----------



## Mujahid




----------



## KillBill

You are a bit late, someone else put this before you


----------



## Mujahid

KillBill said:


> You are a bit late, someone else put this before you



I am not here to compete !!!


----------



## Bhaarat

rpraveenkum said:


> Who is bharat varma he lives in pakistan?
> 
> I know zahid hamid but i dont know what he is speaking since i don't know hindi or urdu



Bharat Verma had predicted India's confrontation with China way back. He is quite good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhaarat

asq said:


> And do not insult Zahid Hamid, he is our hero.
> 
> He has been on media saying million things what if he has minor errors due mainly to the unfolding situations, he depends on your and our media reports.
> 
> So lay off.



Its true, Zaid is quite good, but his flaw lies in the fact that he depends on intermediatries which are not always 100% accurate. Also these intermediatries depend on others and they depend on others. At the end, its like a hearsay. So, the complete picture, a clear one is often missed by him, though he does come quite close to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

I like the way Hamid talks, makes my blood rush. And how Verma goes on about the multicultural democracy and dictatorship made me lol.

That was a pretty good debate indeed.


----------



## asq

Bhaarat. I am glad that see the truth, and that is that al reporters and news media depend on other reporters for their materials and in the heat of things while reporting from the scenes may not be the total true picute but that is what is availabre at the time and it is bettrer to repoert than not to.

thank for knowing the difference.

Indian rabbit and miles to go.

U guys are strange as u do not want to see the truth even it is starring u right in the eye.

so I will say this, that secularism means freedom to say, or do and think as u please, as to the extend of insulting others, take the case of Denmark, they are using silly thing like freedom of speech about the cartoon of Our great [prophet P.B.U.H. and Many of u called it a freedom of speech, where as Pakistani think that freedom of speech ends where u say and do things that are not civilized and are derogatory and are not true.

To report what ever u see it the way u see it as a reporter And than report it as long as it is not concocted is a good reporting, it may change as the things unfold, but it is good to report than not to.

So take heed and know the difference between stages reporting, insults and innuendos and lies are not reporting but lies and insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Kharian_Beast said:


> Yeah I laughed too, especially after the neutral host was saying how it is best for India and Pakistan to act like neighbors, come together and talk things through because both are nuclear powers which would cause a lot of unnecessary destruction, etc. etc. which was casually and seriously responded by "Will Pakistan's nukes even work?"
> 
> This is the definition of "perception" in India, the idiot unraveled his whole argument with these few words, janvar ka bacha.
> 
> Furthermore, I am convinced, after 1,000 years of ruling over them, they have developed an irreversible Napoleon complex, and it is a shame we take their allegations and childish threats seriously. India should grow up and act like a gentleman or stfu and prepare for countdown sequence. We have nothing against the Indian people, it is these janver elitist Hindutva warmongers that should be kicked out for the sake of India and Pakistan's future. *It is sad to believe that this Varma guy commands respect in India*.



Does Zaid Hamid command respect in Pakistan? 

To assume that Verma commands respect in India is to fail to understand the nature of modern media - which is that anyone who has a controversial POV gets face time. 

It is a self fulfilling cycle. Speak trash, incite fear and paranoia, get publicity, attract a few loonies who speak as loudly thereby raising the volume of debate and drowning out the voices of reason.

Rinse and repeat. 

Thus noise takes center space in any debate.

It is exactly what Hamid is doing as well.


----------



## Bhaarat

EyelessInGaza said:


> Does Zaid Hamid command respect in Pakistan?
> 
> To assume that Verma commands respect in India is to fail to understand the nature of modern media - which is that anyone who has a controversial POV gets face time.
> 
> It is a self fulfilling cycle. Speak trash, incite fear and paranoia, get publicity, attract a few loonies who speak as loudly thereby raising the volume of debate and drowning out the voices of reason.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Thus noise takes center space in any debate.
> 
> It is exactly what Hamid is doing as well.



The verma guy is a good analyst. When he first talked about Indo-China conflict, people took him to be a lunatic, now we know that conflict with China is not out of scope.


----------



## Hulk

Verma is not much known in India, unlike people like us who dig news related to war/conflict not many people know him. On the contrary he is like God in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhaarat

asq said:


> Bhaarat. I am glad that see the truth, and that is that al reporters and news media depend on other reporters for their materials and in the heat of things while reporting from the scenes may not be the total true picute but that is what is availabre at the time and it is bettrer to repoert than not to.
> 
> thank for knowing the difference.



ASQ,

Zaid is not just a reporter, he is an analyst. He listens to different sources(formal reports, news items, informal friendly sources, loose mouths, big mouths, spies...etc) and draws conclusions based on them. Generally, analysts do not depend on just one source for info in one field because if the source turns out to be faulty then the whole conclusion goes haywire. So, analysts tend to seek multiple sources to get an accurate picture. The problem for Zaid is that his sources are limited in many ways. The source is also not the guy from inside, but someone who is in the outer rung. This makes Zaid's job difficult. Often, different sources present a picture but with many blanks. Now, these blanks can be filled in variety of ways. Zaid fills it in the way he thinks it is best reasonable. Sometimes, he is correct, sometimes he is not. When he is not, that situation is used by his detractors to discredit him. When he is correct, his supporters say that everything he said is truth. At the end of it we all have to remember that he is doing his best, but he is human and can go wrong. It is important to listen to him but not just blindly believe him or outrightly reject him. We should apply our own taught and if possible verify the facts.


----------



## FreekiN

An adviser would probably be a more appropriate thing to say rather than President.


----------



## Bushy

Bhaarat said:


> ASQ,
> 
> Zaid is not just a reporter, he is an analyst. He listens to different sources(formal reports, news items, informal friendly sources, loose mouths, big mouths, spies...etc) and draws conclusions based on them. Generally, analysts do not depend on just one source for info in one field because if the source turns out to be faulty then the whole conclusion goes haywire. So, analysts tend to seek multiple sources to get an accurate picture. The problem for Zaid is that his sources are limited in many ways. The source is also not the guy from inside, but someone who is in the outer rung. This makes Zaid's job difficult. Often, different sources present a picture but with many blanks. Now, these blanks can be filled in variety of ways. Zaid fills it in the way he thinks it is best reasonable. Sometimes, he is correct, sometimes he is not. When he is not, that situation is used by his detractors to discredit him. When he is correct, his supporters say that everything he said is truth. At the end of it we all have to remember that he is doing his best, but he is human and can go wrong. It is important to listen to him but not just blindly believe him or outrightly reject him. We should apply our own taught and if possible verify the facts.



Bhaarat,

I agree with you that Bharat Varma is very good, especially after you see how he made a person like Hamid Gul look like a cheap liar on TV. 

However, as far as Zaid Hamid goes, oh man, first you have to see his language that gives out his superficiality. He seems to talk of the things that appear only on the surface, blissfully oblivious to whatever is actually going on. 
He would go on to say absurd things like "Humko planes bhej ke India ke dams udaa dene chahiye". Or even more funny ones such as, "Amrika ki dum to humne pair ke neeche daba rakhi hai, pahle hum Amrika ki pitai karenge, fir tumko (to India) bhi mar mar ke theek kar denge". 

If that were not funny enough, in one of his programs, while talking about International Monetary Fund, he ended up showing the logo of Illinois Mortgage Funding 






How can one think that this man is even serious about what he speaks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

^^^^ I agree...I like the way he speaks.... I watch him just for the "entertainment value"... bollywood types


----------



## Hulk

I wish he become president of Pakistan some day. Then I will see what he can do. IMO he is just a big mouth.


----------



## MilesTogo

Actually he is gaining ground in Pakistani politics - let's see if he goes mainstream - I doubt though.


----------



## Bushy

MilesTogo said:


> Actually he is gaining ground in Pakistani politics - let's see if he goes mainstream - I doubt though.



I doubt he has the requisite gray matter to survive in mainstream politics. However, if he does get elected, I can give it in black & white that he will turn out to be more corrupt than Zardari ever was.


----------



## MilesTogo

He might also try to push some of his close followers into the mainstream. Let us see what happens.



Bushy said:


> I doubt he has the requisite gray matter to survive in mainstream politics. However, if he does get elected, I can give it in black & white that he will turn out to be more corrupt than Zardari ever was.


----------



## mosnsg

hath pyer mein dum nahin
hum kisi se kam nahin...............is everything about zaid pamid


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timurhyat

The martyrdom of Maj Gen Bilal Omar is a source both of vindication of this most noble officer and gentleman's bravery and acceptance of his devotion to Islam and strict observance of Faraiz. His personal humbleness towards his friends and firm resolve against the enemies of Pakistan have been translated to everlasting life and abode in Illiyun, while we are left behind to fade away. The martyrdom of young boys is a great shock and should serve to open our eyes to what we are doing. It is not enough to simply eradicate the present menace, we have to take positive measures to address the deep underlying malaise and dichotomy that has rent the very body fabric of our society. The Center, or Meezan, Ground has to be occupied and extremists on both sides be they liberal or fanatics have to be shown that the vast majority of Pakistanis will not tolerate their antics on the one hand and nefarious designs on the other. 
I have learnt that it is not what you say that is listened to but who is saying anything that grabs attention in Pakistan. How long will we be content to heed the drivel that is fed to us in the form of propaganda? Let us take this tragedy as an opportunity to take stock of where we are and where we want to go and how.


----------



## hearthackerpk

good videos and nice sharing


----------



## Mujahid

*Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik*


----------



## BATMAN

Common sense, if trucks loaded with american and indian wepons are comming from afghanistan than US army is definately hand in glove with indians. If certain number of trucks are captured than we should also assume many trucks have been unloaded into Pakistan as well.
I think terrorist armies are placed in all major cities and in december they will come out in streets and will start indiscriminate shooting of civilians.
At the northern front US is planning to send new reserve army on Balauchistan borders, instead of the usual pointed safe heaven areas, along FATA.
Indian regulars will be invading from SAWAT and US army in Balauchistan and TTP elements will keep pak army busy in FATA.
US drones will start indiscriminate bombing along Balauchistan border and our govt. will also send troops so there will be a great mess down in Balauchistan, NWFP and SAWAT.
US troops doing covert raids and using drones, Pak army resisting, TTP with complicity of traitors and RAW implants will leash hell in major cities, indian regulars will destroy villages of SAWAT and will carry out mass murders of men.
BLA leader Brahmdagh bugti will come to Pakistan with indian special forces in deep Balauchistan and will start similar terrorism on key installations.
Govt. of Pakistan has been advised by india to close all cantonments in Balauchistan so it will be a walk in park for Brahmdagh bugti to conquer deep Balauchistan.
At this stage indian army cheif will try to test his theory of limited war and that could be the turning point... either end of india or end of Pakistan.
Zardari will fly away in December for foreign visit and will never come back. or will be air lifted by US in January.
This is my analysis from the current affairs and news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

It is also common sense if USA is spreading terrorism in Pakistan then break all relations with that country or least move then out. What is not common sense is that a country believes that another country is openly doing terrorism in their country but does nothing.

So if they are doing nothing will means either of the two.
1) They are saying something but they know the truth is not what they are saying.
2) They are not patriot, mind you in this case the blame cannot rest with just one person but entire government, PA and ISI. The reason is that if government knows it, PA and ISI knows it, and when PA can do a coup for one person then they can do it for country as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

indianrabbit said:


> It is also common sense if USA is spreading terrorism in Pakistan then break all relations with that country or least move then out.


Where shall we leave?
its our compulsion to stay tackel foreign invasion!
If US wish to go home and send UN troops it will be welcome.



> What is not common sense is that a country believes that another country is openly doing terrorism in their country but does nothing.


We have two choices to play RAW game directly or play RAW game via CIA.



> So if they are doing nothing will means either of the two.
> 1) They are saying something but they know the truth is not what they are saying.
> 2) They are not patriot, mind you in this case the blame cannot rest with just one person but entire government, PA and ISI. The reason is that if government knows it, PA and ISI knows it, and when PA can do a coup for one person then they can do it for country as well.


Two words: 'Regime change' engineering and excution was completed with Musharraf's forced resignition.
Now the govt. is not working for Pakistan they are working for US interests.
Hussain Haqqani is one example, heading for guiness record in issuing tourist visas.


----------



## BATMAN

I forgot the Balck water's part..... in whole kiosk... senario.
They will have three prime tasks.
1- Kill as many army officers in and around Islamabad making sure pak army stand no chance to win multi directional assulat.
2- Kill all the their local agents, so they shall not be interogated by any time by any media or state security agencies. this will include various ministers working for them, various police and security officials working for them.
3- Secure nuclear sites.... recce has been completed they have plan and know the locations. i think Zardari have disclosed all to them and they have chalked out plan to counter our nuclear command and control.
This is why Zardari don't need the control any more.

I'm more worried about influx of indian trucks from wahga..... if Sharif have sense he should stop this.


----------



## BATMAN

*The Battle For Pakistan &#8211; by Stephen Brown*

In his speech at West Point last week, President Obama indicated that no amount of extra troops would offset the Afghan Taliban&#8217;s ability to retreat and regroup in their Pakistani cross-border sanctuaries. Before his young audience, the president then went on to the equally important subject of al-Qaeda [1]. Referring to the terrorist organization&#8217;s presence in Pakistan&#8217;s rugged tribal areas, the American Commander-in-Chief told the military cadets &#8220;we cannot tolerate a safe haven for terrorists whose location is known and whose intentions are clear.&#8221;

On Monday, the New York Times reported what the United States intends to do about those terrorist safe havens. While the American surge in Afghanistan involves building a security environment that will allow American and NATO forces to disengage in 18 months, leaving behind an Afghan government the Taliban cannot overthrow, America&#8217;s strategy in Pakistan calls for the defeat and elimination of al Qaeda.

To this end, the Times reports that already a month before the West Point speech General James R. Jones, Obama&#8217;s national security advisor, delivered the Pakistanis &#8220;a blunt message,&#8221; telling them to become more aggressive in going after the Taliban and al Qaeda or the Americans would do it themselves.

*&#8220;I think they read our intentions accurately,&#8221; *a senior administration official told The Times.

America&#8217;s NATO allies also share her frustration concerning Pakistan&#8217;s continuing inability to deal with the Taliban/al Qaeda menace based on its territory. Almost all the terrorist plots directed against their countries, and against others around the world, have their roots in Pakistan&#8217;s tribal areas. Showing this frustration, British Prime Gordon Brown recently accused the Pakistani government of not doing enough to capture Osama bin Laden and Ayman al Zawahiri, telling the Pakistanis to &#8220;take out&#8221; the al Qaeda leaders.

&#8220;We have got to ask ourselves why, eight years after September 11, nobody has been able to spot or detain or get close to Osama bin Laden,&#8221; said Brown.

Showing his seriousness about going after al Qaeda in Pakistan, even before his appearance at West Point, *Obama approved an expansion of drone attacks [2]. It is reported drones will now, for the first time, fly over the southern part of Pakistan&#8217;s Balochistan province*. [3] This area contains Quetta, the provincial capital, where Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Omar is believed to be hiding with other leading Afghan Taliban and al Qaeda members.

Drones have been a very effective weapon against al Qaeda and the Taliban. Many valuable mid-level and senior commanders have been lost to the Hellfire missile [4], affecting the terrorist organizations&#8217; level of operations. In the 50 drone strikes so far this year in Pakistan&#8217;s tribal areas, it is estimated about 400 enemy operatives have been killed.

Another unilateral action the administration is considering if the Pakistanis fail to measure up to expectations is a *resumption of American Special Forces raids into Pakistan*. These were halted after a covert cross border operation in 2008 became publicised, causing a backlash in Pakistani public opinion.

*These new measures signal a new direction in the war that will most likely see the conflict shift substantially in the coming months from Afghanistan to Pakistan.* Observers see this as the war&#8217;s next phase, since it makes no sense, they say, to pull out of Afghanistan, leaving al Qaeda undefeated. The objective of the 2001 Afghanistan invasion, after all, was to take away Osama bin Laden&#8217;s strategic base in the region, a mission that will only be accomplished when his Pakistani sanctuaries are eliminated.

Accordingly, *American and NATO forces want the Pakistanis to launch offensives *against the Taliban in North Waziristan [5], principally against the Haqqani network [6] that organizes attacks against allied soldiers in Afghanistan, and against the Taliban *groups around Quetta*. The Western forces are dissatisfied that Pakistan has not done so already. The Pakistani government, however, is reluctant to act, since it knows such military actions would unleash even more terrorist bombings than the country is currently experiencing.

Since October, about 400 people have died in terrorist attacks in Pakistan, for which the Pakistani Taliban has mostly taken credit. *Spectacular *bombings of mosques, markets and government buildings, designed to scare the civilian population, show the government&#8217;s weakness and pressure the authorities to call off its military offensive in Waziristan, have become almost a common occurrence. Three such bloody attacks took place last Monday and Tuesday alone.

It also does not help Pakistan&#8217;s image as a base for world terrorism when, in response to Prime Minister Gordon Brown&#8217;s accusation, Pakistani Prime Minister Youssef Gilani [7] denied that Osama bin Laden is even in his country.

&#8220;I doubt the information which you are giving is correct because I don&#8217;t think Osama bin Laden is in Pakistan,&#8221; said Gilani.

But one analyst believes it is only by putting such military pressure, as the Americans and NATO countries are advocating, on the Taliban that *it will finally &#8220;divorce&#8221; itself from al Qaeda*. In turn, this will make it much easier for both the American and Pakistani forces to destroy Osama bin Laden and his organization. If Pakistan refuses, however, to go along with this strategy, then *one can expect some of the 30,000 American troops involved in the surge to be put to use not only in Afghanistan, but also against al Qaeda forces inside Pakistan, Pakistani sovereignty be damned.*
President Obama said in his West Point speech the United States &#8220;must deny al Qaeda a safe haven.&#8221; To the president&#8217;s credit, it appears he firmly intends to carry out this resolution since he knows *withdrawing from Afghanistan without having done so would constitute defeat.*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I liked the news reader she talks much like BB ...


----------



## Hulk

BATMAN said:


> Where shall we leave?
> its our compulsion to stay tackel foreign invasion!
> If US wish to go home and send UN troops it will be welcome.
> 
> 
> We have two choices to play RAW game directly or play RAW game via CIA.
> 
> 
> Two words: 'Regime change' engineering and excution was completed with Musharraf's forced resignition.
> Now the govt. is not working for Pakistan they are working for US interests.
> Hussain Haqqani is one example, heading for guiness record in issuing tourist visas.



I am speechless, I have hardly seen people play both sides of game and in this forum it is 10 a day.

"chit bhi meri pat bhi meri anta mere bap ka".
Translation.
Head and Tail both is mine since the coin belongs to my father.


----------



## BATMAN

*Sink the country to save the Chair, right Mr. Prime Minister?*
By Makhdoom Babar 
Editor-in-Chief 

Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani, while speaking on the floor of the National Assembly on Wednesday, made two startling announcements. *He announced that he has ordered immediate end to the military operation that was launched to clear the Baluchistan province of all the militant and terrorist groups and to ensure the writ of the government. The Prime Minister also stated that he had further ordered that the troops of Pakistan Army be abruptly withdrawn from Baluchistan province. The Prime minister did not stop here but, running and extra mile, he announced that he had ordered to withdraw all the cases that were registered against all the militant Baluch leaders, including Brahamdagh Bugti, a certified terrorist and mastermind behind the suicide attacks in Pakistan and killing and targeting of Chinese engineers in different parts of the country, particularly in Baluchistan province and is very well known for operating as the prime operative of Indian intelligence agency RAW while being based at Indian Consulates in Afghanistan. The Prime Minister&#8217;s decision will also give a clean chit and operational freedom to a number of militants and separatists and terrorists, belonging to Baluchistan based terror organizations like BLA, BSO etc. *These decisions that the Prime Minister announced on the floor of the House, were apparently in continuation of Islamabad&#8217;s efforts to address the grievances of the people of Baluchistan and in addition to the already announced package of the federal government for Baluchistan. 
It remains a fact here that the Gilani government is suffering from a great turmoil. If, on one side, it has failed to address the sugar crisis, the flour crisis, the power crisis etc, then on the other side, it is under immense pressure in handling the constantly deteriorating law and order situation and terrorism in the country. Furthermore, the prevailing political scenario after the expiry of NRO has also pushed the Gilani government towards a dark corner and thus, the Premier has started making decisions that could help him save his Chair at the Prime Minister&#8217;s Secretariat. *After receiving certain signals regarding jeopardy to his government, the Prime Minister had already postponed the downsizing or re-shuffling of his cabinet, despite the fact that a number of his cabinet members were standing out exposed for highest levels of corruption and other wrongdoings*. To strengthen his chair, he had already reached out to the opposition leaders and extended them a variety of friendly gestures. 
The Daily Mail has no objections of Prime minister&#8217;s being friendly with opposition leaders or his efforts to strengthen his government&#8217;s position through political manoeuvres. However, The *Daily Mail has very strong reservations over decisions that are taken in isolation and that bring abrupt end to military operations and that eliminate cases against absconding terrorists and militants and allow them to operate freely once again. *
The Daily Mail argues that how can the Prime Minister bring an abrupt end to a military operation in any part of the country without consulting the military leadership? How can such operations be suddenly aborted without asking the operators as to how much gains have then made and how much more time they need to complete the operation? The Daily Mail questions that how come the Prime minister would proudly be announcing the orders of withdrawal of troops of Pakistan Army from one province of Pakistan? Were the troops operating in Baluchistan of Afghanistan Army or that of the Indian Army? Why such orders have been given as a friendly gesture to Baluch leaders? Why Pakistani army should not be allowed to stay in one very own province of Pakistan? *Is it an indication that the Gilani government has given a green signal to the separatist Baluch leaders by pulling out Pakistan Army from there? *
The Daily Mail questions that how dare the Prime Minister announces eliminating cases against all the absconding Baluch militant leaders while on the other hand his government is fighting a huge war against the militants? The *Daily Mail pleads that who allows the prime Minister that he should evaporate all the cases and charges against the terrorists and separatists like Brahamdagh Bugti who is across the world known for his anti-Pakistan adventures *and for exporting terrorism to Pakistan from Afghanistan with the connivance of his brothers in Indian intelligence agency RAW and Afghan Intelligence. The Daily Mail insists that pardoning of terrorists and separatists like Brahamdagh Bugti and allowing them to operate freely in the country would do nothing but destroy and sink the country. The Baluch leaders that are patronizing terrorist organizations like Baluchistan Liberation Army are by no means friends of Pakistan or even the citizens of Pakistan. Removing criminal charges against them is by no means a political gesture or a gift to the people of Baluchistan. The Daily Mail very strongly believes that *such decisions have no farsightedness but are being taken just with the spirit of Sink the country but Save the Chair*, if you have to. Please refrain from such steps Mr. Prime Minister, please revisit your decisions or history would never forgive you.


----------



## BATMAN

indianrabbit said:


> I am speechless, I have hardly seen people play both sides of game and in this forum it is 10 a day.
> 
> "chit bhi meri pat bhi meri anta mere bap ka".
> Translation.
> Head and Tail both is mine since the coin belongs to my father.



Than keep quite...... and don't visit a forum which you can't stand.


----------



## FreekiN

Batman, which december are you talking about? 'Indiscriminate shootings of civilians'? THIS December or next december???


----------



## BATMAN

Hh9K07rXgKU[/media] - Surging for Answers: Afghan war aims vague?

US to escalate drone attacks on Pakistan 

Obama to extend US attacks in Pakistan

High-ranking police officer escapes bid on his life......
The officer had been active in investigations to track down separatist elements in the province, which has been troubled by a long-running insurgency spearheaded by militants from the ethnic Baloch community.


----------



## Hulk

BATMAN said:


> Than keep quite...... and don't visit a forum which you can't stand.



I can very well stand this forum. It appears that you are resorting to insults when you cannot counter with arguments.


----------



## Mercenary

Zaid Hamid is Pakistan's version of Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

The closing statement from dr. Zaheer was inspirational. Unfortunately for pak, people like ZH will steal the show.&#160;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

BATMAN said:


> Common sense, if trucks loaded with american and indian wepons are comming from afghanistan than US army is definately hand in glove with indians. If certain number of trucks are captured than we should also assume many trucks have been unloaded into Pakistan as well.



But it is also common sense that those trucks are stolen, as theft is a regular occurrence in Afghanistan. The Taliban are using Russian weapons to fight Pakistan Army and not Indian/American weapons. Most of which are smuggled from Central Asian Republics.

This is absolutely NO PROOF what so ever of any Indian/Israeli/American involvement. 

Its quite pathetic really.



BATMAN said:


> I think terrorist armies are placed in all major cities and in december they will come out in streets and will start indiscriminate shooting of civilians.
> At the northern front US is planning to send new reserve army on Balauchistan borders, instead of the usual pointed safe heaven areas, along FATA.
> Indian regulars will be invading from SAWAT and US army in Balauchistan and TTP elements will keep pak army busy in FATA.
> US drones will start indiscriminate bombing along Balauchistan border and our govt. will also send troops so there will be a great mess down in Balauchistan, NWFP and SAWAT.
> US troops doing covert raids and using drones, Pak army resisting, TTP with complicity of traitors and RAW implants will leash hell in major cities, indian regulars will destroy villages of SAWAT and will carry out mass murders of men.
> BLA leader Brahmdagh bugti will come to Pakistan with indian special forces in deep Balauchistan and will start similar terrorism on key installations.
> Govt. of Pakistan has been advised by india to close all cantonments in Balauchistan so it will be a walk in park for Brahmdagh bugti to conquer deep Balauchistan.
> At this stage indian army cheif will try to test his theory of limited war and that could be the turning point... either end of india or end of Pakistan.
> Zardari will fly away in December for foreign visit and will never come back. or will be air lifted by US in January.
> This is my analysis from the current affairs and news.



What a stupid analysis.

I am sorry but I cant waste my rebutting such nonsense.


----------



## BlackSonic

BATMAN said:


> Common sense, if trucks loaded with american and indian wepons are comming from afghanistan than US army is definately hand in glove with indians. If certain number of trucks are captured than we should also assume many trucks have been unloaded into Pakistan as well.
> I think terrorist armies are placed in all major cities and in december they will come out in streets and will start indiscriminate shooting of civilians.
> At the northern front US is planning to send new reserve army on Balauchistan borders, instead of the usual pointed safe heaven areas, along FATA.
> Indian regulars will be invading from SAWAT and US army in Balauchistan and TTP elements will keep pak army busy in FATA.
> US drones will start indiscriminate bombing along Balauchistan border and our govt. will also send troops so there will be a great mess down in Balauchistan, NWFP and SAWAT.
> US troops doing covert raids and using drones, Pak army resisting, TTP with complicity of traitors and RAW implants will leash hell in major cities, indian regulars will destroy villages of SAWAT and will carry out mass murders of men.
> BLA leader Brahmdagh bugti will come to Pakistan with indian special forces in deep Balauchistan and will start similar terrorism on key installations.
> Govt. of Pakistan has been advised by india to close all cantonments in Balauchistan so it will be a walk in park for Brahmdagh bugti to conquer deep Balauchistan.
> At this stage indian army cheif will try to test his theory of limited war and that could be the turning point... either end of india or end of Pakistan.
> Zardari will fly away in December for foreign visit and will never come back. or will be air lifted by US in January.
> This is my analysis from the current affairs and news.


----------



## jarnee

If this news reader Ayla malik calls Zardari, ..woh apni kursi se gir jayega!! she sounds so much like BB.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

BATMAN said:


> Common sense, if trucks loaded with american and indian wepons are comming from afghanistan than US army is definately hand in glove with indians. If certain number of trucks are captured than we should also assume many trucks have been unloaded into Pakistan as well.
> I think terrorist armies are placed in all major cities and in december they will come out in streets and will start indiscriminate shooting of civilians.
> At the northern front US is planning to send new reserve army on Balauchistan borders, instead of the usual pointed safe heaven areas, along FATA.
> Indian regulars will be invading from SAWAT and US army in Balauchistan and TTP elements will keep pak army busy in FATA.
> US drones will start indiscriminate bombing along Balauchistan border and our govt. will also send troops so there will be a great mess down in Balauchistan, NWFP and SAWAT.
> US troops doing covert raids and using drones, Pak army resisting, TTP with complicity of traitors and RAW implants will leash hell in major cities, indian regulars will destroy villages of SAWAT and will carry out mass murders of men.
> BLA leader Brahmdagh bugti will come to Pakistan with indian special forces in deep Balauchistan and will start similar terrorism on key installations.
> Govt. of Pakistan has been advised by india to close all cantonments in Balauchistan so it will be a walk in park for Brahmdagh bugti to conquer deep Balauchistan.
> At this stage indian army cheif will try to test his theory of limited war and that could be the turning point... either end of india or end of Pakistan.
> Zardari will fly away in December for foreign visit and will never come back. or will be air lifted by US in January.
> This is my analysis from the current affairs and news.



Such a pessimistic analysis of your country's future. For Heaven's sake have some faith in your government and your military man. Your analysis with respect is an insult to all the soldiers and civilians of your nation who were matyred in resisting the threats which Pakistan faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Something to reduce heat ...


----------



## TOMHAWK

zaid hamid is spreading disinformation and lies on live TV shows and is misleading the youth of pakistan by instilling hatred and hostility into their minds..he is dangerous..so beware of him


----------



## pagans

Zaid Hamid is a true Pakistani.


----------



## Janbaz

pagans said:


> Zaid Hamid is a true Pakistani.



And Bal Thackre a true Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

TOMHAWK said:


> zaid hamid is spreading disinformation and lies on live TV shows and is misleading the youth of pakistan by instilling hatred and hostility into their minds..he is dangerous..so beware of him


Please, ignore this man's base less claim. He is trying to keep Pakistanis away from truth.
Beaware of such persons!!!! they are part of current propaganda war against Pakistani nation.
If he would have any argumant than he may have discussed it instead of blaming any one. Which i can do better than him, but i decided to forgive him this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOMHAWK

pakistan is in downright mess at the moment and this man Zaid Hamid says "these are fascinating times for Pakistan"

he certainly needs pshychatric counselling..he is not normal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

> Most of which are smuggled from Central Asian Republics.


So which route? under ground? does it mean planes loaded with indian wepons are landing in central asian states and than all the way throught their own borders and afghanistan, trucks are trickling in to Pakistan? kind of impossible task! and this is why we have hard time to convince our selves...



> This is absolutely NO PROOF what so ever of any Indian/Israeli/American involvement.


 I hope americans and indians will also start giving proofs instead of media sponsored tales.
Un usual matters are happening in Pakistan, if same happened in any other country they will not wait for any proff and go all out in all directions.
Personally, for me it is enought that i trust ISPR, i know when they speak they have solid grounds to do so.



> What a stupid analysis.
> I am sorry but I cant waste my rebutting such nonsense.


There can't be any thing more stupid than 2012 but it is doing good bussines!
So.........let me have my break.....


----------



## BATMAN

PlanetWarrior said:


> Such a pessimistic analysis of your country's future. For Heaven's sake have some faith in your government and your military man. Your analysis with respect is an insult to all the soldiers and civilians of your nation who were matyred in resisting the threats which Pakistan faces.



Look at your security agencies they got proof while the action was going on... so you've got reasons to be optimistic i have none.


----------



## BATMAN

TOMHAWK said:


> pakistan is in downright mess at the moment and this man Zaid Hamid says "these are fascinating times for Pakistan"
> 
> he certainly needs pshychatric counselling..he is not normal



looks like you are reading too much into one person! read indian news papers they are far more facinating!
l will continue to have faith in him because so far all his analysis has been proven right.


----------



## BATMAN

FreekiN said:


> Batman, which december are you talking about? 'Indiscriminate shootings of civilians'? THIS December or next december???








When he says 18 months, i'd say it is 18 days, he says next december i'd say this december and since when US started to care about Afghans.. imagine they will esclate the war because now they care for Afghans and no more!!!

Truly, it dosn't matter this december or next.... they got a plan.... its their compulsion to get out victorious.... they cannot afford to be loosers once again in front of their public and Obama have to prove that he won where Bush failed miserably... but time is short to study fine details!
They will make big bang in Pakistan and will tell now 99&#37; terrorists are dead and job is done and we are going out.... suddenly whole world will witness peace in Afghanistan but not in Pakistan which will be blamed on remaining 1% terrorists but that will be the task for next president so Obama will not do any thing about it.


----------



## TOMHAWK

BATMAN said:


> looks like you are reading too much into one person! read indian news papers they are far more facinating!



yet another zaid hamid's blind follower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pagans

Janbaz said:


> And Bal Thackre a true Indian?



Why you get on me ? See the support ZH has on this forum from Pakistanis. And yes Bal Thakeray is a true Indian.


----------



## Janbaz

pagans said:


> Why you get on me ? See the support ZH has on this forum from Pakistanis. And yes Bal Thakeray is a true Indian.



Are you kidding me? A few fellas support him so what? Its a country of 170 million

And if Bal is so"true", lets see him get the office in India


----------



## SU-57E

bal thakeray is not going to win any time soon...
however i cant say anything about ZH.... pakistani members can only answer this...


----------



## Kompromat

Zaid hamid in situation room explaining the weapons supply to Terrorists in FATA

1st part is provided please follow the video links to watch the whole programe .







This video worths watching please watch the whole programe
Regards:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skeptic9

> retracted



I didn't write this comment someone else sitting in my pc did. Sorry.


----------



## Kompromat

skeptic9 said:


> This Ayla Malik girl is so distracting



*Stick to the Topic*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*OK - all Zaid Hamid commentary and analysis in this thread from now on please. There are way too many different threads on this guy.*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> OK - all Zaid Hamid commentary and analysis in this thread from now on please. There are way too many different threads on this guy.



I guess people like um just the way Supermanor or Spiderman was...


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*Extra! Extra!*

Islamabad, November 18: Famous anti-India TV personality, Zion Hamid, was caught yesterday watching Shakuntali, a popular Indian TV soap opera. The discovery was made by one of his fans who Hamid thought was his milkman.

When Hamid opened his door, the fan heard and saw the TV in the background where episode No. 5, 904 of Shakuntali was running. Talking to this reporter, the fan said that he first thought it was a conspiracy, but after noticing the genuine red cap of Hamid, he was astonished.

Shaken, the fan, 23-year-old Abdul Karim, said: &#8216;I couldn&#8217;t believe it! What would Muhammad Bin Qasim think when he gets to hear about this?&#8217;

When told by this reporter that Qasim died hundreds of years ago, the fan accused him and his newspaper for working for Blackwater.

&#8216;What you think you fool Mossad, CIA, Raw agent Qasim alive in our minds, hearts and lungs so oh you shut up!&#8217; he added.

Talking to the media after the episode, Hamid accepted that he sometimes watches Indian soaps and that even though he is of the opinion that Hindus are paleed (dirty), there is no harm in watching them on TV because they can&#8217;t touch you and can&#8217;t cast their shadow over you.

He added that he also watches Indian soaps to decode the hidden plots of the Hindus to destroy Pakistan and Islam.

&#8216;It was by decoding the dialogue of one such Indian TV soap that I was able to discover that the Mumbai attacks were actually planned and executed by Raw and Mossad,&#8217; he explained.

He also said that he predicted the 9/11 attacks as a Zionist conspiracy back in 1996 by watching Dil Walay Dullaniya Lay Jain Gey on his VCD player over and over again.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there,&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the songs aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Hamid was surrounded by a vocal group of fans at the press conference.

One Barkat Ali told the reporters: &#8216;What this happening? Attacking great man Zion, oh so brilliant genius zindabad, zindabad you kafir Western conspiracy US agent traitors fool, fool, fool!&#8217;

Another, Sharmeen Khan, a 25-year-old university student added: &#8216;What this nonsense of democracy because it only Hindu, American, Zionist, Papua New Guinnean plot to destroy beloved Pakistian zindabad, zindabad, zindabad!&#8217;

Kamran Ghani, a seven-month-old toddler also addressed the press conference. He said, &#8216;Goo goo gagagaga goo goo &#8230; burp!&#8217;

The fans then lifted Hamid on their shoulders and carried him to a nearby McDonald&#8217;s outlet where they all chanted slogans like &#8216;Amreeka ki ghulami namazoor&#8217; over a couple of Big Macs, large Cokes and a romantic song sung by Wali Azmat called, &#8216;I hate Jews Yea, Yea, Yea,&#8217; a song from Azmat&#8217;s forthcoming album, &#8216;Zionists ate my Homework.&#8217;

The album is dedicated to all the Taliban who died in American drone attacks. When asked why didn&#8217;t he also dedicate the album to all those who&#8217;ve died from Taliban&#8217;s suicide attacks, Azmat said, that there were no suicide bomb attacks in Pakistan and that all those people we see slaughtered and dismembered on our TV screens actually died from dengue fever. When asked how he can prove this, he said that one should watch the third season of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there,&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the chicks aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Meanwhile in Lahore, Tehrik-e-Imran chief, Insaaf-e-Khan lauded Zion Hamid&#8217;s efforts for decoding vital truths about Hindu conspiracies from Indian soap operas.

Talking to a group of rabid rightwing columnists at his residence, the great Khan said that Pakistan was in great danger from all kinds of plots being hatched by its enemies, especially Asif Zardari Bhutto Zardari Bhutto, Bilawal Zardari Bhutto Zardari, and the ghost of late Benazir Bhutto.

&#8216;This government is sucking the blood of poor Pakistanis,&#8217; he told the rabid rightwing communists all of whom then started to sing the national anthem in unison.

&#8216;This government has sold Pakistan&#8217;s strategic and political interests to America!&#8217; Khan added, to which the rabid rightwing columnists started burning George Washington and Abraham Lincoln&#8217;s effigies.

Praising the columnists&#8217; bravery, Khan promised them to meet again after he returned from New York where he will undergo a cheekbone operation.

The columnists informed him that they too will be in New York for sightseeing, except for one, who got up and started burning Henry Truman&#8217;s effigy. He was the one who failed to secure an American visa.

Khan termed this to be racial discrimination and a CIA conspiracy.

Later in the day, the issue was discussed on a famous TV talk show on a local news channel.

Participating in the show were the incensed columnist, a rabid rightwing reporter, a PPP Minster, and a woman in a burqa.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; said the reporter. &#8216;Blackwater is behind this,&#8217; he announced.

When asked how he knew, he picked up a Class One children&#8217;s nursery rhymes book and claimed: &#8216;It&#8217;s all here. And the rhymes aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

The PPP Minister, Rehman Malika Zardari Bhutto Zardari, promised that his government will look into the issue, to which the reporter landed a swift punch on Malika&#8217;s face.

When Malika&#8217;s bodyguards tried to stop the reporter, the talk show&#8217;s host accused the government of curbing the freedom of the press.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; he said. &#8216;I implore the Army to intervene, overthrow this incompetent government and impose martial law!&#8217;

Mr. Malika apologised and started to land punches on his own face saying that the government too believed in the freedom of the press.

This made the reporter very happy who asked Malika to raid book stores and confiscate all secular literature because solutions to Pakistan&#8217;s problems lie in jihadi literature.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there!&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the topics aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Turning to the woman in a burqa, the show&#8217;s host asked if she agreed.

&#8216;The real problem lies in women wearing jeans,&#8217; she said.

The host asked her to elaborate, to which she said: &#8216;The real problem is in women wearing jeans.&#8217;

&#8216;Yes, but can you please elaborate?&#8217; asked the host.

&#8216;The real problem lies in women wearing jeans!&#8217; she said again.

&#8216;Please elaborate,&#8217; the host insisted.

&#8216;But that&#8217;s all I was asked to say,&#8217; she said.

&#8216;By whom?&#8217; inquired the host.

&#8216;By you!&#8217; she said.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; said Mr. Malika, and in response, the host punched him and proceeded to burn an American flag. He burned half of it and announced that the other half will be burnt later because he had to catch a flight.

&#8216;To where?&#8217; asked Mr. Malika.

&#8216;California,&#8217; said the host. &#8216;I have to attend my son&#8217;s graduation ceremony.&#8217;

*Extra! Extra! &#8212; The Dawn Blog Blog Archive*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bushy

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> *Extra! Extra!*
> 
> Islamabad, November 18: Famous anti-India TV personality, Zion Hamid, was caught yesterday watching Shakuntali, a popular Indian TV soap opera. The discovery was made by one of his fans who Hamid thought was his milkman........... (till the end)



I think you already posted it before, and I even thanked you for it. It will be a nice gesture on your part if you do not make a thread too long by posting the same thing again and again. I hope you understand.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> I think you already posted it before, and I even thanked you for it. It will be a nice gesture on your part if you do not make a thread too long by posting the same thing again and again. I hope you understand.



Incase i thought tis may go unread i posted it again . I hope you understand .


----------



## Ali.009

Even the Prophets face'd criticism, no surprise why our neighbours are jumping. The slander against Zaid hamid is nothing but a bunch of stupid jokes which are sent around by the group called 'Pakistan and India Should Merge'. All these intellectuals can come up with are bunch of jokes to discredit someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Ali.009 said:


> Even the Prophets face'd criticism, no surprise why our neighbours are jumping. The slander against Zaid hamid is nothing but a bunch of stupid jokes which are sent around by the group called 'Pakistan and India Should Merge'. All these intellectuals can come up with are bunch of jokes to discredit someone.



I agree, and its a matter of belief, but I believe Zaid Hamid is the true last prophet. People will ridicule him, let them, one day when his supporters control power, then we'll see them . until then, we must remain calm and speak of peace. we are for peace after all, but those making jokes abt Zaid.. they have it coming... their fault of course.


----------



## ice_man

Ali.009 said:


> Even the Prophets face'd criticism, no surprise why our neighbours are jumping. The slander against Zaid hamid is nothing but a bunch of stupid jokes which are sent around by the group called 'Pakistan and India Should Merge'. All these intellectuals can come up with are bunch of jokes to discredit someone.



please don't embarrass our prophet by comparing him to ZAID HAIMD! don't create fitnaa!!! india & pakistan both got men like these india got bharat verma & bharkaa dutt & all the indian boys that say duss kadam pakistan khatam! 

don't fuel this fire! let the indians burn themselves with anger!


----------



## Ali.009

If you can re-read my post with a little bit of patience and brains, you will be enlightened to know that no-where i was comparing our Prophet (pbuh) with Zaid Hamid. I was mere stating a simple fact that the most truthful beings on the face of earth - the prophets - also faced criticism by pagans blaming them to be liars.

You need to come out of your slave mentality, instead of comparing Zaid Hamid with Bharat Varma. There is nothing wrong with being nationalist, esp in such times when forgein agents, indian and partners are spreading fitna in Pakistan. There are solid proofs about Indian and American involvement and to understand what Zaid Hamid usually says, you actually need to have an open brain. A person who cant even understand my simple post, i am sure you were not able to understand anything what Zaid Hamid has to say.


Regards


----------



## ice_man

Ali.009 said:


> If you can re-read my post with a little bit of patience and brains, you will be enlightened to know that no-where i was comparing our Prophet (pbuh) with Zaid Hamid. I was mere stating a simple fact that the most truthful beings on the face of earth - the prophets - also faced criticism by pagans blaming them to be liars.
> 
> You need to come out of your slave mentality, instead of comparing Zaid Hamid with Bharat Varma. There is nothing wrong with being nationalist, esp in such times when forgein agents, indian and partners are spreading fitna in Pakistan. There are solid proofs about Indian and American involvement and to understand what Zaid Hamid usually says, you actually need to have an open brain. A person who cant even understand my simple post, i am sure you were not able to understand anything what Zaid Hamid has to say.
> 
> 
> Regards



thank you ali for calling me a non patriotic person!!!! however, you don't get it do you! i don't disagree with zaid hamid if you actually read my post correctly! however, being patrotic is not about just hating india! it is only a part of it! firstly fix yourself as a PAKISTANI what have WE as Pakistanis done for pakistan! today if pakistan is at the crossroads & the world looks at us as lower breed the reason is US! pakistanis have always spoilt the name of pakistan! in every way they could! not all of us are bad but some black sheeps spoil our name as a NATION! 

Zaid hamid is going a good job trying to wake up the youth finally young pakistanis are beginning to realize the truth! 

however, still most young pakistanis dream of going to the USA and getting strip searched and work as janitors yet somehow anyhow leave pakistan! Love your land & then hate india! 

KHUDI KO KAAR BULAND ITNA KAAY KHUDA BANDAY SAAY KHUD POOCHAY BATA TERI RAZA KIYA HAI! 

*& if you really really want to show me you are patrotic & stuff stop watching indian movies & listening to their songs! my friend don't be a hypocrite! you take zaid hamid to be your leader i am sure he doesn't watch indian movies & sing their songs and so on! you want to hate india hate india on every level! boycott everything indian! their tv,their movies,their culture their everything! then come & tell me i am unpatriotic!*

regards,


----------



## notsuperstitious

ice_man said:


> however, being patrotic is not about just hating india! it is only a part of it!



Who else must you hate to complete your national identity?


----------



## Kompromat

*Zaid Hamid's Lecture in The University of Sargodha*


Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:






I loved this one & i hope you folks would like it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

By the way, who is this guy Bharat Verma? Never saw him on any of the Indian channels, the more credible English channels never have him on their shows. Is he really a defence analyst?


----------



## Kompromat

RobbieS said:


> By the way, who is this guy Bharat Verma? Never saw him on any of the Indian channels, the more credible English channels never have him on their shows. Is he really a defence analyst?



Well i have not done my Phd on bharat warma but here he is.
bharat verma - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

Black blood said:


> Well i have not done my Phd on bharat warma but here he is.
> bharat verma - Google Search



Thanks for the links It seems he's some kinda self styled analyst. I dont think he carries much weight in Indian polity. Brahma Chellaney and K Subhramanyam are the more well known and well read names.


----------



## politik

Only by loving the indian people we can one day ruler over the whole of sub-continent like we did for 800 years.

I generally like Zaid Hamid but I find him always favoring Army Chief's position be it Gen. Musharraf or Ge. Kiani, he advocates for them even though when they are wrong. I mean now we know about General Musharraf and some of his wrongdoings such as bugti murder, such as protecting shaukat aziz's corruption, such as lying to people after secret deals with americans, such as breaking the constitution and enforcing emergency just to oust judiciary for personal self-interests.


----------



## MilesTogo

ice_man said:


> thank you ali for calling me a non patriotic person!!!! however, you don't get it do you! i don't disagree with zaid hamid if you actually read my post correctly! however, being patrotic is not about just hating india! it is only a part of it! firstly fix yourself as a PAKISTANI what have WE as Pakistanis done for pakistan! today if pakistan is at the crossroads & the world looks at us as lower breed the reason is US! pakistanis have always spoilt the name of pakistan! in every way they could! not all of us are bad but some black sheeps spoil our name as a NATION!
> 
> Zaid hamid is going a good job trying to wake up the youth finally young pakistanis are beginning to realize the truth!
> 
> however, still most young pakistanis dream of going to the USA and getting strip searched and work as janitors yet somehow anyhow leave pakistan! Love your land & then hate india!
> 
> KHUDI KO KAAR BULAND ITNA KAAY KHUDA BANDAY SAAY KHUD POOCHAY BATA TERI RAZA KIYA HAI!
> 
> *& if you really really want to show me you are patrotic & stuff stop watching indian movies & listening to their songs! my friend don't be a hypocrite! you take zaid hamid to be your leader i am sure he doesn't watch indian movies & sing their songs and so on! you want to hate india hate india on every level! boycott everything indian! their tv,their movies,their culture their everything! then come & tell me i am unpatriotic!*
> 
> regards,



I will like to nominate this post as "post of the year". Made my day - specially the first half of first para...


----------



## Xtremeownage

> BrassTacks presents another bitter-facts episode of the series exposing threats to Pakistan and deliberate ignorance of current government. Zaid Hamid exposes the covert war which CIA is waging against Pakistan, as he explains the current domestic scenario of Pakistan and the threats to our nationals security that we face due to CIA covert ops and US policies.



Four parts:


----------



## Hulk

RobbieS said:


> Thanks for the links It seems he's some kinda self styled analyst. I dont think he carries much weight in Indian polity. Brahma Chellaney and K Subhramanyam are the more well known and well read names.



I have seen some Bharat Varma videos, he is defence analyst and he suggests aggressive tactics at time, but he should not be compared to Zaid Hamid. The reason is that he they in different league all together, while Zaid Hamid almost has full knowledge of all intelligence around the world and talks about various things, not just military but things like Muslim girls are forced to marry Hindus in India etc. I have not seen Bharat Varma doing it.He does not talk about Muslims neither he says he has proof for everything including 9/11.

Plus the funniest part was someone listed Bharkha Dutta, this shows the ignorance of highest level. Bharkha Dutta hardly gives her own opinion, she does talks shows where others talk not her, plus those talks shows are mostly on India and Indian issues.


----------



## Naradmuni

> Zaid Hamid analysis and commentary



A high profile "Nautanki" by a self proclaimed analyst to whome international and religious conspiracies are revelead by divine messengers.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Black blood said:


> *Zaid Hamid's Lecture in The University of Sargodha*
> 
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Sargodha University Part 1
> 
> Part 2:
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Sargodha University Part 2
> 
> Part 3:
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Sargodha University Part 3
> 
> I loved this one & i hope you folks would like it too.



He gets invited to Universities?

*shivers*


----------



## RameeX Xaved

Narad said:


> A high profile "Nautanki" by a self proclaimed analyst to whom international and religious conspiracies are revealed by divine messengers.



We can imagine how much it hurts to indians when some outsider talks to them in their own language and reveals their CHANKIYA doctrine of Indian Army that states to "stab your enemy in the back when you are friends with him" or in simpler words, when you are doing "aman ki aasha" with him. 

"When truth is hurled against falsehood, falsehood perishes. Since falsehood is by its nature bound to perish." Al-Quran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RameeX Xaved

fateh71 said:


> He gets invited to Universities?
> 
> *shivers*



Yup, thats exactly why he's invited to universities - to give you more shivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naradmuni

RameeX Xaved said:


> We can imagine how much it hurts to indians when some outsider talks to them in their own language and reveals their CHANKIYA doctrine of Indian Army



I am not hurt by that.



RameeX Xaved said:


> Yup, thats exactly why he's invited to universities - to give you more *shivers.*



"Laughter" would be an appropriate word. Maybe he is invited in the universities to host comedy shows. you know exam tensions for students etc. Just a stress relieving laughter show by ZH is what they need.

For example, "



"


----------



## dabloo

RameeX Xaved said:


> Yup, thats exactly why he's invited to universities - to give you more shivers.



Dear Friend,

Why are you so much angry.....

Chill...

Anyhow I like XX in your name.


----------



## Hulk

Zaid Hamid said Muslim girls are getting married foricbly to Hindus. I know that is nothing but a lie, now if he cannot prove that what is his credibility. 
What is probabilty that he is telling the truth on other occasion is anyones guess. These kinda of people are found in India too, but mostly they are limited to discussion to tea stall (tapri), because Indians know their rightful place.


----------



## notsuperstitious

RameeX Xaved said:


> We can imagine how much it hurts to indians when some outsider talks to them in their own language and reveals their CHANKIYA doctrine of Indian Army that states to "stab your enemy in the back when you are friends with him" or in simpler words, when you are doing "aman ki aasha" with him.
> 
> "When truth is hurled against falsehood, falsehood perishes. Since falsehood is by its nature bound to perish." Al-Quran



So Ajmal Kasab is indeed Amar Singh a Sikh 

'Once a pathetic liar, always a pathetic liar' - Arya Chankiya


----------



## DeathGod

Xtremeownage said:


> Four parts:
> 
> 
> YouTube - BrassTacks 189.1 CIA Threats to Pakistan Episode 10



Aaj raat ki hansi ki khurak mil gayi.....

Its very generous of him , people like us are under stress @ work all day and come home just wishing infact praying for Sir Sir Sarvotam Nishan-E-Tipu Sultan Zaid Hamid to utter a few words. Takes away all the tension and it makes one feel good. When in world there will be people like him there wont ever be a day when I will feel that I am the dumbest person around. 

I truly hope that people of pakistan get over him and see how different the world is. By Gawd kabhi kabhi lagta hai ki agar aise logon ko school/college main bulayenge toh pakistan ki halat aur buri ho jayegi. Yeh koi acchi baat nahi hai. 

"Ajmal Kasab Is Amar Singh & I am the Owner of this world."


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

fateh71 said:


> So Ajmal Kasab is indeed Amar Singh a Sikh
> 
> 'Once a pathetic liar, always a pathetic liar' - Arya Chankiya



You know what though, while not directly related to Kasab's identity, now there are reports in the Indian media than one or more of the people involved were Indian, and if you remember, the accents of some of the handlers was what led to the initial speculation that they were all Indian, and the GoI was blaming Pakistan.

Now we find out that it may be the case that one or more were in fact Indian, and that does validate the premise of people like Zaid Hamid and RoadRunner who argued that the attackers were India because of the accents we heard of some.


----------



## jha

accent can be neutralized in 15 days flat especially for a hindi/urdu speaking person to get a marathi accent...

BTW he talks too much about CHANAKYA( OR in his words CHANKIYA) .... if i dont know about any thing i would like to keep my mouth shut..

CHANAKYA was a great person who wrote ARTHASHASTRA which is called economics in english... i wonder this person or, any one who talks about him has even heard of this great book..

first know about something then talk about it..


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know what though, while not directly related to Kasab's identity, now there are reports in the Indian media than one or more of the people involved were Indian, and if you remember, the accents of some of the handlers was what led to the initial speculation that they were all Indian, and the GoI was blaming Pakistan.
> 
> Now we find out that it may be the case that one or more were in fact Indian, and that does validate the premise of people like Zaid Hamid and RoadRunner who argued that the attackers were India because of the accents we heard of some.



And there could have been and I am sure there were Indians who were paid off and were involved in the 26/11. And a lot of journalists/analysts do exaggerate to prove a point. I can understand taking 2 and 2 to make 5, but Zaid sir turns it into a million..


----------



## RobbieS

Mujahid said:


> *Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik*
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik Part 1
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik Part 2
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik Part 3
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid in Situation Room With Ayla Malik Part 4



Dude Mujahid, you should really watch it first before you post it. 

In the second video, that Dr. Farooq fellow smacks Zaid Hamid's *** all around. He clearly refutes Hamid's statements and allegation. Just watch it for yourself. And he has actually been to Taliban's bases, spoken to them and seen their arms and ammo. He even says that this Taliban is what we (pak) created ourselves. We trained them since the past 30 years.

And I have to say ZH comes across as a village rustic and gunda, devoid of any class. Instead of providing rationale to counter the Doc's views he just speaks loudly and quotes 71 war. What a useless guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RobbieS

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know what though, while not directly related to Kasab's identity, now there are reports in the Indian media than one or more of the people involved were Indian, and if you remember, the accents of some of the handlers was what led to the initial speculation that they were all Indian, and the GoI was blaming Pakistan.
> 
> Now we find out that it may be the case that one or more were in fact Indian, and that does validate the premise of people like Zaid Hamid and RoadRunner who argued that the attackers were India because of the accents we heard of some.



AM, I have seen the BBC video on Youtube. The accent of the handlers is clearly Pakistani Punjabi. Having born in Punjab and lived in Canada I can easily differentiate between punjabi spoken in the two Punjabs. The Lahori accent is clearly heard.


----------



## Hulk

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know what though, while not directly related to Kasab's identity, now there are reports in the Indian media than one or more of the people involved were Indian, and if you remember, the accents of some of the handlers was what led to the initial speculation that they were all Indian, and the GoI was blaming Pakistan.
> 
> Now we find out that it may be the case that one or more were in fact Indian, and that does validate the premise of people like Zaid Hamid and RoadRunner who argued that the attackers were India because of the accents we heard of some.



AM I want you to answer this, he clear said in a big function probably a school/collage function that in India Muslims (Girls) are forced to marry Hindus. In my life of 30+ years I have seen, many Hindu girls marry to Muslim but never came across even a single person who did the opposite. Now when he says that, is he not trying to instigate people, develop hatred in people for Hindus using false information.

What kind of person is this, I am sure he knows very well he is lying and that makes it worse.

Doing it for popularity and money. If he was so sincere he would have actually done something for society.


----------



## notsuperstitious

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know what though, while not directly related to Kasab's identity, now there are reports in the Indian media than one or more of the people involved were Indian, and if you remember, the accents of some of the handlers was what led to the initial speculation that they were all Indian, and the GoI was blaming Pakistan.
> 
> Now we find out that it may be the case that one or more were in fact Indian, and that does validate the premise of people like Zaid Hamid and RoadRunner who argued that the attackers were India because of the accents we heard of some.



Oh you are kidding me AM. WOW!

India has already CHARGED atleast one Indian in the attacks, and you think NOW involvement is coming out 

What people like Zaid Hamid were saying was the following

1) The attacks were carried out by Indian agencies
2) The attackers were Hindu (or Sikh) because of their Hindu faces (!) and because of the 'Hindu Zionist saffron band' one of the attackers was wearing
3) Involvement of mossad, hindu zionists etc etc
4) Ajmal Kasab is Indian

NOTHIN of the sort, infact nothing of the extremely offensive stuff these theorists said has turned out to be true. What has come out is that one handler (of many) based in the control room in pakistan may be an indian who has worked for LET for years and was the controller of Indian Mujahiddin Edit - and another helped in accent training so that willing believers can believe.

And regarding the specific line i quoted, abt kasab being amar singh, hamid had nothing at all, he was lying with a straight face, he's a liar, thats all that validates.

Indianrabbit - what kind of person is he? see his videos and you will know he's a rabid hate monger, thats who.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

fateh71 said:


> Oh you are kidding me AM. WOW!
> 
> India has already CHARGED atleast one Indian in the attacks, and you think NOW involvement is coming out
> 
> What people like Zaid Hamid were saying was the following
> 
> 1) The attacks were carried out by Indian agencies
> 2) The attackers were Hindu (or Sikh) because of their Hindu faces (!) and because of the 'Hindu Zionist saffron band' one of the attackers was wearing
> 3) Involvement of mossad, hindu zionists etc etc
> 4) Ajmal Kasab is Indian
> 
> NOTHIN of the sort, infact nothing of the extremely offensive stuff these theorists said has turned out to be true. What has come out is that one handler (of many) based in the control room in pakistan may be an indian who has worked for LET for years and was the controller of Indian Mujahiddin.
> 
> And regarding the specific line i quoted, abt kasab being amar singh, hamid had nothing at all, he was lying with a straight face, he's a liar, thats all that validates.
> 
> Indianrabbit - what kind of person is he? see his videos and you will know he's a rabid hate monger, thats who.



In the same kasab video he "revealed" his source as well - a rather cliche 'Shudra' ias or police officer. He was blatantly lying then - as always. he has hardly proved anything of what he claims. In this video he claims several trucks of indian weapons and equipment being recovered- again a white lie. Even pakistani army denied recovering sufficient evidence to even make such claims.


----------



## MilesTogo

The Dawn Blog Blog Archive Our source of national pride

Our source of national pride
Posted by Sana Saleem on 02 3rd, 2010 | Comments (30) 

Nationalism is best understood in contrast to patriotism. Patriotism is simply love for one&#8217;s country, whereas nationalism is the sense that one&#8217;s nation is the best, often because it is more sacred than other nations. For the past few months, &#8216;Wake Up Pakistan&#8217; &#8211; a campaign targeting this country&#8217;s youth &#8211; has been making waves both in the mainstream and social media.

The campaign aims to bring about an ideological revolution in Pakistan:

Pakistan today is in the eyes of the world, what we do and what we don&#8217;t will decide the future of Pakistan and the generations to come. We face internal and external threats which are shaking the very foundations of our motherland. Never before were we in such a dilemma, never before did our soil need us more and never before were we called upon to unite. We are not afraid but we are in danger. We have to WAKE UP!

The youth-oriented campaign promises to revive the ideology of the Quaid-e-Azam and Allama Iqbal. Spearheaded by Zaid Hamid, and supported by fashion designer Maria B and popular rock-star Ali Azmat, the country-wide campaign has comprised lectures at various educational institutes and has gathered quite a fan following.

Hamid&#8217;s official fan page left me stunned, and not only because he has a striking 24,682 fans online. What&#8217;s really shocking is Hamid&#8217;s irresponsibility in the face of his popularity and broad-based access to Pakistani youth.

The latest update on the page reads: &#8221;Inshallah one day you will hear this&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8217;This is radio pakistan from New delhi&#8217;.&#8221; Even more startling is the fact that Hamid&#8217;s fantasies of invading a neighbouring country were received with messages from young Pakistanis such as &#8220;Inshallah&#8221; and &#8220;we are eagerly waiting for that time!&#8221; Such statements contradict Hamid&#8217;s claims of reviving the ideology of Jinnah and Iqbal. Indeed, his anti-India stance makes the Wake Up Pakistan campaign delusional, provocative, and downright demagogical.

Let me clarify that this post isn&#8217;t about bashing Hamid and his ideologies. It&#8217;s an effort to question and decipher his &#8216;promised prophecies.&#8217; After all, this campaign targets the youth and so I reserve the right to question its goals. I understand that the campaign is about &#8220;creating awareness and exposing conspiracies.&#8221; But I fail to understand how derogatory remarks about a neighbouring country will help &#8216;revive&#8217; the youth. I am afraid fantasising about invasions will not solve our problems, and will instead shift focus from our internal conflicts. More dangerously, preaching such ideologies is bound to promote intolerance, which is anathema to a free, functioning, and democratic society.

No doubt, Hamid is capable of remarkable oratory, and is almost hypnotising if you prefer an ego massage to a reality check. For example, a friend&#8217;s Facebook status recently read :

You&#8217;re the best people; you&#8217;re the chosen land; you&#8217;re destined to play very special part in God&#8217;s plans says Zaid Hamid. Rings a bell? Actually it does ring a bell for its striking resemblance to the beliefs of the ever-so notorious Hitler.

Now, I am not suggesting that Hamid has similar plans. But I do believe that his rhetoric and the Wake Up Pakistan campaign are imparting the same sense of &#8216;race purity&#8217; to this country&#8217;s youth. In fact, such discourse provides a breeding ground for far-right views and commonplace racism.

A precise look at our history will tell us how the religion and race card have been used singularly and in collaboration to distort mindsets and rationalise injustice. Whether it&#8217;s justifying dictatorship in the name of religion or promoting conspiracy theories to justify our shortcomings, we have seen it all. The new phenomenon of invoking &#8216;race purity&#8217; to inspire hope is as dangerous as the trends that have come before. Resulting nationalistic pride, meanwhile, overlooks the deficiencies of our country and its people, while stirring contempt for the virtues of other countries.

For that reason, I am gravely concerned about the majority choice to seek &#8216;national pride&#8217; in the idea of waging war. In reality, Hamid is doing nothing more than saying what most of us want to believe: our problems are the world&#8217;s fault. We are not responsible; they are. This strategy, of course, amounts to nothing more than scapegoating. The right to defend ourselves must never accompany denial of responsibility of our actions.

I fear that the Wake Up Pakistan campaign will promote intolerance and divert attention from our real issues. It is fair to expose foreign involvements in the country&#8217;s internal affairs. But at the same time we must understand the nature of such involvements. Tall claims about &#8216;foreign hands&#8217; rarely include the acknowledgment that interference occurs because it is opportune.

Opportunities arise as a result of our neglect and failure to come to terms with ground realities. They can only be eliminated if we focus on solving some of our most common problems. If we are so capable that we can dream of taking over and governing a billion more people, why don&#8217;t we begin at home to improve the literacy rate, provide healthcare, resolve our economic, and socio-political issues? Without answering this simple question, Hamid risks raising an army of youth who are rabid, intolerant, and belaboured by delusions of grandeur, and yet unwilling to tackle Pakistan&#8217;s most pressing but absolutely solvable problems.

To be able to foresee our future, we first need to determine our role in the present. If there is a need for an ideological revolution, let it be about realising and rehabilitating the mistakes of our past. Pakistan should wake up, but not to a new dawn of racism and bigotry.

Sana Saleem is a Features Editor at BEE magazine and blogs at Global Voices, Pro-Pakistan her personal blog Mystified Justice. She tweets at twitter.com/sanasaleem.

The views expressed by this blogger and in the following reader comments do not necessarily reflect the views and policies of the Dawn Media Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

RobbieS said:


> AM, I have seen the BBC video on Youtube. The accent of the handlers is clearly Pakistani Punjabi. Having born in Punjab and lived in Canada I can easily differentiate between punjabi spoken in the two Punjabs. The Lahori accent is clearly heard.



According to Indian news agencies aka the self declared Interpol, most of the attackers were allegedly from Seraiki speaking south Punjab, and not Lahore. IIRC it was Faridkot.

But what makes their claims so unbelievable is that they were presenting these 'facts' while the attacks were still ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

UnitedPak said:


> According to Indian news agencies aka the self declared Interpol, most of the attackers were allegedly from Seraiki speaking south Punjab, and not Lahore. IIRC it was Faridkot.
> 
> But what makes their claims so unbelievable is that they were presenting these 'facts' while the attacks were still ongoing.



I was talking about the handlers and not the attackers themselves. Their accent was quite similar to the Lahori Punjabi. 

The news agencies reported the attackers antecedents as Ajmal Kasab had been captured late on the first night itself. He was the canary that was singing all the tuned you heard on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

Double post


----------



## notsuperstitious

RobbieS said:


> I was talking about the handlers and not the attackers themselves. Their accent was quite similar to the Lahori Punjabi.
> 
> The news agencies reported the attackers antecedents as Ajmal Kasab had been captured late on the first night itself. He was the canary that was singing all the tuned you heard on TV.



Yes the police accounts are consistent. Kasab gave statements the very night he was caught.

I think the 42% symepthisers are unhappy he did, hence trying to obfuscate the isue by attacking the media which only reported what they were able to find out at that time.


----------



## asq

Asim Aquil said:


> Americans use and abuse it. I'm well aware of the general feelings of Americans towards the UN. But the Americans hate it out of arrogance. They think the UN is just there taking away its aid money.
> 
> I fully support that. I'm no fan of begging, freebie aid.
> 
> But seriously the Indian hubris is all about this UN declaration which didn't bother to properly consult with the Pakistanis. The trend is there to see for all interested in Pakistan, if only we had proper public opinion ruling Pakistan and not stooges of foreigners, India and its cohorts would've seen some diplomatic consequences from us too.



I like to put here the facts about the financial contrbutions, read on and be informed.

Asim it shows, who pays who do not, it is intersting read. Those who use it the most pay the least.

CONTROLLER DESCRIBES &#8216;ENCOURAGING SIGNS OF PROGRESS&#8217; IN UN FINANCIAL SITUATION, SAYS 2008 OUTCOME DEPENDENT ON ACTION BY SMALL NUMBER OF COUNTRIES


----------



## asq

jaunty said:


> AFAIK people in Pakistan didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was before Mumbai-26/11 and after that with his amar singh story he became a celebrity and they are now making spoofs of him.




Dude. 99&#37; of the time Zaid Hamid right, so donot dwell on one santance and insult him, if compared truthfully with Indian Leader he with his one thing which could be proved right if given time, stands out to be right, and on spot, so stop insulting him, u Indian are strange from what u tell me about Indians laughing about his one santance, what a Nation of strange people.

Not accepting the truth about East pakistan, not accepting the truth about Kashmir, just cleverly trying to undermine him, so that the truth is overtaken by Lies.

I have been on this forum for couple years and all I see Indian when it comes to truth about matter between two countries, play either ignorant or play clever to avoid the real solutions to the problems, I see Indians have been fooled to think that they won all the wars and that Pakistan is a push over, Indians donot discuss anything honestly and honourably anything about Pakistan.

What a morononic thinking, which may cause yet another war. and this time it will be a catastophic war, so pay heed Indians and do not talk down to Pakistan. cupish.

Take this as a friendly advise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair General Bob

Good article on this clown.
Our source of national pride? Mystified Justice


----------



## M.Ali Nasir

Kharian_Beast said:


> Interesting points that Mr. Hamid made :
> 
> 
> Varma said that because of Pakistan army abusing the Bengali's, India sent its army and supported terror organization mukti buhini. Zaid said we can use the same reasoning with India for Kashmir and India itself (burning Christians and Muslims, killing Sikhs and Dalits, etc.) These are all terrorist attacks that India has never paid the price for, and Samjhauta express 70 Pakistani's were killed and no one handed over anyone to us.
> 
> Also LOC in Kashmir is *NOT *a defining border, it is *disputed territory*. India illegally crossed over in 71 over a *internationally defined* border. Even if freedom fighters who were involved in Mumbai came from Kashmir, it is an ongoing dispute we have no obligation to hand anyone over nor ban groups especially without evidence and joint investigations. Since they declared war and broke Pakistan in 71 over alleged human rights abuses, we should mobilize the whole army and invade Kashmir and send in support for the Naxals and Khalistani's as well as all Islamic and Christian liberation groups in India.
> 
> I wish our government was not used to bending over so much as Zaid Hamid is.



U R SAYING RITE MEN


----------



## M.Ali Nasir

fatima.ahtesham said:


> Hey thats goood



HMMMM
U R RITE


----------



## sparklingway

Funniest sh*t ever :-


----------



## ramu

He is really funny ... Equations obtained by proof ... bordering on movie scripts


----------



## Hulk

Section 4. Why Zaid Hamid is a success in Pakistani Society? AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry
Section 4. Why Zaid Hamid is a success in Pakistani Society?

By Anas Abbas

The religious beliefs (related to Islam) mentioned below are not necessarily writers personal religious beliefs.

Why Zaid Hamid is popular among the youth of Pakistan and what is actually deriving his success? Is he giving a different message that is unprecedented in nature or is he using a different strategy to communicate the same old conspiracy theories?

The analysis below will help us figure out the reasons why his theories are successful amongst the Pakistani population and whether if there is any difference between his propositions and those of the religious traditionalists i.e. the Maulvis. An illustration given below will demonstrate this:

Let&#8217;s take a look at the hypothetical scenarios and analyse these examples:

Imran is an elite middle class boy who, having completed his A levels from a posh private English medium school in Pakistan, now studies in a top notch university in Lahore. He regularly parties with his mates and goes to watch Indian and Hollywood movies with fervour, driving fancy cars (he has a collection, including a new Honda Civic). His parents are religiously and culturally inclined and encourage him to pay more attention towards religion and traditions. They are inwardly extremely proud of their child and fulfil all his whims and fancies. Imran, an obedient child, is forced to reconsider his lifestyle and finds he faces two choices&#8230;

In another scenario, Mariam, a girl from the same background loves to partake in night time entertainment with her friends, including eating out and watching movies, and her favourite past time is getting clothes tailored in the latest fashion, and applying an assortment of makeup. Her parents are worried about Mariam finding a suitable suitor and wish her to become more eastern in her manners and more religious. As the age for marriage approaches, Mariam is forced to reconsider her way of life. She finds she faces two choices s well&#8230;

The first choice for both these youngsters is to join a Zaid Hamid group, which is ostensibly silent on various religious aspects (such as ban on music, or wearing a headscarf) or to join the old school traditionalists such as Farhat Hashmi (in Mariam&#8217;s case), or Maulana Tariq Jameel, Israr Ahmed, or other such religious preachers. The Traditionalist path requires strict adherence to the principles of Islam such as complete and strict pardah (Hijab) for women, Music is absolutely haram (forbidden), gender segregated gatherings, prayers 5 times a day and excessive love of jihad.

Mariam considers these options carefully&#8230; she thinks about it&#8230; if she were to follow the traditional path, she would have to first of all change her dressing style. That would mean shrouding herself in a burqa and forgetting about the juicy designer wear she so loves. Secondly, she thinks, if she were to cover her face as required by these preachers, it would be useless to apply any makeup as everything would be hidden behind her headscarf and veil! What about all the compliments she always received on being the best dressed of all, and having the nicest hairdo and following the latest makeup trends? In addition she is also required to strictly pray 5 times a day and have no interactions with men- be they cousins or any other friends.

She next considers joining Zaid Hamid&#8230; hmmm&#8230;what would she have to give up? She muses over her checklist: clothes- no compromise (she doesn&#8217;t need to hide behind some veil), parties- no compromise, music- also no compromise, makeup- definitely no compromise. What is she required to do then?

She discovers much to a pleasant surprise that she just has to excessively love Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Allama Iqbal -which most of the Pakistanis already do anyway since this has been taught to us from the day we started going to school- and to carry some beliefs in her heart &#8211; to hate India, Israel and America and hold only them responsible for the disastrous state of our country and to firmly believe that our army is sacred and that the Prophet (PBUH) has prophesised for it to eventually conquer and rule India (Ghazwa-e-hind).

Similarly for Imran, the thought of giving up fun parties at his friend&#8217;s places, supporting a beard, praying five times daily, and excluding women from his social life (even social events are segregated), and to give up listening to his favourite singer, Bryan Adams, was too much of a sacrifice&#8230;

So he too ponders over the alternative- the easier option: though this Zaid Hamid group also glorifies Jihad and propagates immense hatred against Jews, Indians and Americans, it does not ostensibly share the orthodox views of the traditionalists (such as hijab, Music ban, sex segregation).

In other words, by joining Zaid&#8217;s group both Imran and Mariam do not have to compromise on their sophisticated pleasures

Let&#8217;s take a look at some of these images which reveal to us the appeal for youth today that each of these groups carry, which will in turn reveal to us why Zaid Hamid&#8217;s group would have precedence in the mind of a youngster:

This picture of Junaid Jamshed gives a glimpse of the changes that he adapted to, having followed the footsteps of traditionalist Tariq JameeL (head of TJ).


Junaid before joining Tableeghi Jamaat

Junaid After Tableeghi Jamaat

Another picture of a cricketer (Mohammad Yousef) who went through a dramatic change in appearance after converting to Islam from Christianity&#8230;


Yousef before Islam

Yousef After Islam

Now look at these alternative images of people who adhered to Zaid Hamid&#8217;s ideologies:

A picture of Musician Ali Azmat reveals no change after he started supporting Zaid Hamid&#8217;s group&#8230;


Ali Azmat before joining Zaid Hamid

Ali Azmat after

The same goes for Fashion Designer Maria B., another major supporter of Zaid Hamid&#8217;s &#8220;cause&#8221;&#8230;


Maria Before Zaid Hamid

Maria After Zaid Hamid

These pictures give us a clear idea of the changes that a person has to make to oneself in order to adhere to either one of these groups.

Hence Imran and Mariam are much more likely to follow the latter two celebrities&#8217; footsteps. Here&#8217;s why:

The first two images make plain that a striking and sudden change is immediately observable in a disciple of the traditional classical school, whereas no such change is detectable on the surface of the latter two. Thus it can be safely concluded that adherence to Zaid Hamid&#8217;s group is the easier option of the two, as it requires minimum of change to oneself.

The adherents are easily labelled &#8216;good Ummatis&#8217; (good muslim destined for paradise), patriotic, and religious good muslims, without the efforts required by the classical religious school (such as compromising on sophisticated pleasures). Thus personal satisfaction equalling that of a classical religious follower is obtained without the same hardships of personal sacrifices.

In addition, it goes without saying that when youngsters see particular celebrities making a choice (as we also see in advertisements- that&#8217;s what brand ambassadors are for) the fans are likely to follow the same path. Thus Imran and Mariam are likely to follow Ali Azmat and Maria B. This is because their upbringing was in a non-restrictive environment and they would like to continue living the way they do- but also have the added benefits mentioned above (being called good ummatis, patriots etc.)

Below are a few images of social events or gatherings of the traditional school of thought:


Males only (Sex - Segregation)

Females only

As can be seen above, the traditional schools have strict modes of sex segregation in their gatherings and there is nothing alluring about them. Our hypothetical characters Imran and Mariam will not be impressed.

Now lets see how Zaid Hamid conducts his events:


Zaid Hamid (No Sex Segregation)

A mixed gathering of men and women sitting together without any kinds of barriers between them.


Unprecedented in Islamic Khilafat

Here again, men and women are standing together as one group in a promotional video for an event organised by Zaid Hamid&#8217;s proponents. Here is the source 





Lighting Candles 

This picture depicts Zaid Hamid standing amongst his supporters who have lighted candles for hope &#8211; a traditional Jewish and pagan culture-one that was never recognised by any khilafat (A Muslim totalitarian rule) which Zaid Hamid may follow (the Caliphs never observed such a ceremony involving lighting candles nor did they ever direct others to it). Nevertheless it is an appealing activity which is used as a gimmick to attract fan following. Traditional religious sects explicitly disapprove these tactics to entice the public their way.

This is also in contradiction with Zaid&#8217;s mission statement on his website where he claims: &#8220;Restore a sense of honor and dignity in the nation by reintroducing our people to their glorious Islamic heritage and pristine cultural and moral values&#8221;.

Not only this, Zaid further resorts to use of music (also forbidden under Islam) to publicize his cause. The most common back drop of music he uses for his promotional videos is the dramatic theme of The Island Soundtrack My Name Is Lincoln. This is a powerful piece of music which has the effect of making the young generation very emotionally excited.

Please refer to the short promotional and propaganda video. This Video is being widely used by Zaid Hamid to attract audience.

Just feel the power of Music in the Video Below:






You may have noticed that in general music is capable of touching the human soul in a way in which simple words can not. Music is used in restaurants to give a relaxed environment, in weddings to create a happy and exciting atmosphere, in sad scenes in a movie to depict sadness. Compare this music to the naats without the aid of instruments (used for tableeghi jamaat&#8217;s marketing purpose) which Junaid Jamshed has produced after becoming an orthodox Muslim, and you realise that the former is much more powerful in invoking the requisite emotions in it&#8217;s audience.


Again Unprecedented in Islamic khilafat.

Source: 




This picture in particular, I think, epitomises the essence of Zaid Hamid&#8217;s strategies to allure the youth towards him. It is clearly visible to the reader that men and women are holding hands without any qualms about the inappropriateness of this according to religion. What is so ironic about this situation is that Zaid Hamid&#8217;s ideology is based on (so called) Islamic precepts. Yet he resorts to propagate his ideologies by going against the very basic principles of Islam. Is this not a serpentine attempt to reduce religion to mere whims and fancies?

These pictures clearly illustrate that there is no requirement of emotional self-control as that required in the traditional Islamic sects.

However, this does not mean that Zaid Hamid discourages Hijab, sex segregation etc. He is in fact purposely silent on religious topics such as those of music and pardah. He does not tell us whether music is forbidden or not, neither does he hint at whether it will be allowed or not in the Caliphate society which will rule after his prophecy of the Pakistan&#8217;s Army&#8217;s victory over India comes true.

Instead, he is more focused on Jihad as his core ideology. This is why the Ghazwa-e-Hind ideology is asserted by him repeatedly even though this so called prophecy is not mentioned in any of the 6 recognised books of hadiths that Muslims follow today. While he is asserting this vague unauthenticated hadis so assertively, why does he not also assert other ahadis in the same manner?- Those which forbid all the worldly pleasures on muslims such as listening to music, men and women freely intermingling in gatherings, and following the proper dress code for muslims.

The truth is that the common interest of the traditional religious sects of Pakistan and Zaid Hamid&#8217;s sect i.e. the hatred for Jews, Americans and Indians and glorification of their twisted versions of Jihad, is so important and over-powering that it overshadows and hence blinds them to other aspects of religion. The traditional sects therefore accept Zaid&#8217;s version as something valid and recognisable (even if temporarily and tactically), so long as the common purpose is served.

His followers are under the false impression that they are the best nation and the most righteous of people.

To summarize this at the end, Imran after following Zaid Hamid, can call himself both, an Ummati and a true Pakistani. Thus Zaid Hamid is fulfilling both his religious and nationalist requirements as compared to the traditionalists who are more focused on curbing sophisticated pleasures.

After following Zaid Hamid, Both Mariam and Imran can still:

Listen to music 
Watch Amir khan&#8217;s movie &#8216;3-Idiots&#8217; or Sharukh Khan&#8217;s &#8216;Kabhi khushi kabhi gham&#8217; 
Fantasize about Megan Fox, Kareena Kapoor or Jonny Depp 
Imran can keep a French beard, goatee style, or remain as clean shaved 
Mariam can still wear tight Jeans 
All they have to do is to hate Jews, glorify past Islamic imperialist rulers, avoid criticizing Pakistan army, legitimize all the army&#8217;s actions in supporting militants such as Mullah Omer or Hekmatyar and believe in Ghazw e Hind (Prophesised capture of India by Pakistan army).

This is a clever strategy that Zaid Hamid is adopting here which is to deliberately stay silent on issues like hijab and simultaneously preach the same jihad and khilafat doctrine that is common among militant organizations such as Lashkar e Taiba

Keeping all these facts in mind, it can be said with surety that Zaid Hamid would never propagate the restrictive commandments of traditionalist Islam, because the day he sets restrictions on these worldly pleasures, his adherent ratings would take a plunge. This is because the elite and the upper middle class youth of Pakistan would never easily sacrifice their comfort and pleasure.

Despite all this, however, there are still many unanswered questions left.

Presuming Zaid Hamid&#8217;s assertions that we will eventually have a caliphate society and be ruled by a caliph under Shariah law is true:

1. What about the role of women in society? Will we live in a patriarchal society? If yes, then will Maria B. be able to continue making the western line of clothing which she so loves to design and market or will she then design hijabs only?

2. Will women be forced to wear a burqa like in Saudi Arabia (Zaid Hamid&#8217;s favourite country)

3. Will non-muslims be able to proselytize their religion like Muslims do today? (Note that no Muslim country allows this today)

4. Will there be complete freedom of speech? Or would the rules be like those of Saudi Arabia or China where people are jailed for voicing their opinions against the government policy?

If I were the reader of this article, I would have raised a question to the author:

The question is that why do you expect Zaid Hamid to talk about hijab, music and such other Islamic directives when that is not his job in the first place? Zaid Hamid can not be criticised for the lack of these assertions since he describes his job as that of a Security Analyst.

The answer to this is given in the questions raised below:

One might ask oneself, that if he really is a security analyst alone, then why does he talk about religious prophecies coming true?

If he really is just a Security Analyst, why does he talk about the history of banking and claiming that US Federal Reserve is actually a private institution?

If he really is a Security Analyst then why does he advocate the enforcement of Shariah Law and Khilafat?

if he really is a mere Security Analyst and nothing more, why does he suddenly assume the role of a historian and claim to know the true history such as the truth of the Chanakya Ideology, the truth of Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Allama Iqbal- hailing the latter two as Islamic warriors?

And lastly, what about his mission statement of &#8220;restoring Islamic culture and pristine values and promoting legal and constitutional reforms to reflect the true spirit of the Quran and Sunnah&#8221;

Is this a job of a &#8220;Security Analyst?&#8221;


----------



## graphican

*A Must Watch*. 
A part of Media has been biased about Zaid Hamid and targeting him of being follower of Nauzubillah False Prophet. The only allegation that Enlightened Moderates had on him exists *NO MORE!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparklingway

*Firstly*, I believe in freedom or religion and have no particular leaning to challenge his religious beliefs. I want to reply to every hardliner fanatic on a ideological and realpolitik basis.Nonetheless, the answers to allegations ZH has provided are hardly convincing. After trying to disassociate himself from Yusuf Ali, he finally accepted that he was an acquaintance when he could no longer deny it. 

*Secondly*. he has defended Yusuf Ali by saying that the trial was a miscarriage of justice and kazb was never proved according to Sharia. This point of view resonated in numerous circles at the time of the trial as well. But ZH has tried to incite a school of thought debate by labeling it a Deobandi-Barelvi problem. 

*Thirdly*, he has alleged that the "ghatya maulvi" and cronies got Yusuf killed in Kot Lakhpat when they were going to face the music. Where is the sharia proof regarding this allegation of murder? Sharia proof required only for Yusuf and ZH, not for any other person? The "ghatya maulvi" and his bunch have replied by providing more evidence from the trial. These guys have had trouble uploading the evidence, owing to their poor knowledge of computers. The complete rebuttal is available here.

*Fourthly*, he asserted that "Khabrain" had aproblem with Yusuf. It is known to all and sundry that Yusuf Ali had to repay a loan to Zia Shahid, the editor of Khabrain. Nonetheless, many other dailies from Karachi and Lahore reported on this matter as well. Click on the previous sentence to follow.

*Fifthly*, the complete 53 min audio from Bait ur Raza has been uploaded to Youtube now. Anybody can listen to it and should reach his own conclusion whether Yusuf Ali committed kazb or not. This is just the recording of one speech. The rebuttal linked above contains the court testimonies of 14 witnesses. Consult them for insight into the matter. They have alleged/testified that Yusuf demanded money for making their wish of seeing the Prophet in person true.































*Sixthly*, they have obtained from the court evidence the invitation card of the World Assembly where Yusuf has signed as "Muhammad"? (nauzubillah) and a fake NIC that he had obtained in the name of Muhammad S/O Ali.



*
Lastly*, he has rested his case on the opinion of Maulana Abdul Sattar Khan Niazi. Maulana had replied the very next day after giving comments in favor of Yusuf, that Zaid Hamid had approached him and shown him just one side of the picture. Anyways, it does not absolve the maulana of a mistake b/c he should have tried to investigate for himself as well.












The deobandi-barelvi debate is just a way of blaming somebody else. A list of scholars who supported the decision compiled from the book "Fitna Yusuf Kazzab" can be found anywhere on the internet (eg here). It has deobandi, barelvi, ahle hadith and fiqh e jafariya scholars. The deobdandi-barelvi argument is hence closed.

And finally, I would ask forum members not to attack me, "ghatya maulvi" or nay other person individually for that matter. Character assassination, accusations and calling the other party a "traitor", "anti-pakistan" or CIA/ROAW/MOSSAD/RAMA agent can never help.

If you have anything constructive to add, be my guest but please avoid allegations and accusations. This rebuttal has come from the Aalmi Majlis Tahafuz-e-Khatam-e-Nabuwat people and this blog. This is neither my investigation nor my rebuttals. Also, a Dr. Imtiaz Hussain has accepted ZH's challenge for a 9mm duel.

Before replying, go through every linked article and document here and listen to the complete video. Angry, emotional replies can't help in this matter. Uninformed replies are never welcome in these regards. So read and listen before you reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparklingway

graphican said:


> *A Must Watch*.
> A part of Media has been biased about Zaid Hamid and targeting him of being follower of Nauzubillah False Prophet. The only allegation that Enlightened Moderates had on him exists *NO MORE!*



The bunch of people whom you are referring to as "enlightened moderates" aren't the one who are coming up with the allegations. It's the hardline maulvis who have come up with these allegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

trend of some forum members to just target ZH/Zakir weirdly the people who bash and insult Islam and Muslims such threads about them are almost nil on this forum...again that's why outsiders laugh on us muslims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

The Issue is Closed , so forget it .

This article speaks for itself about what sort of propeganda is being done against him: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/urdu/2010/03/post_598.html


----------



## sparklingway

Black blood said:


> The Issue is Closed , so forget it .
> 
> This article speaks for itself about what sort of propeganda is being done against him: BBC Urdu - ?? ?? ?? ???? ???? - ????? ????? ?? ????



No constructive arguments, just finger pointing, conspiracies and accusations again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

sparklingway said:


> No constructive arguments, just finger pointing, conspiracies and accusations again



That is what i am saying that they are trying to pull whatever they can to defame this guy.

its just wrong !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

thread needs to be closed..Mods take alook..


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol. He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true. Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.


----------



## sparklingway

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol. He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true. Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.



No idiotic comments or stupid allegations. Mind your language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol. He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true. Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.



Avoid such ignorant comments or gear up to get banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

sparklingway said:


> The bunch of people whom you are referring to as "enlightened moderates" aren't the one who are coming up with the allegations. It's the hardline maulvis who have come up with these allegations.



Go and ask any senior media person they know the reality behind these hardline mulvis. Go and asked why the head of a tainted newspaper grabbed property of Yousaf and when wanted it back they levled Blasphemy allegations against him (if he claimed anything like that then the court was following the trial, why on earth the opposite party got him killed in the jail???)


Also ask the harline mulvis that how on earth they got registered over 15,000 cases of blasphemy in just 3 months . and most of the cases were propagated by the same newspaper.


Astaghfirullah how come 15,000 people can be blamed without proofs ??


Rest about yousf if he was kazab or not Only Allah knows, i dont know who was right in that case yousaf or the mulvis but Islam demands a fair trial and only Allah knows if he was granted a fair trial or people lied about him.

Even the journalist who reported the allegations, later in the Court he denied that yousaf had claimed to be a prophet (Nauzobillah).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol. He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true. Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.



 little knowledge is dangerous.

Get yourself educated first about the cap and its color then come up with silly comment.

ANP people wear the red caps which they attribute to red revolution which is more close to Communists.


*On the other hand its a red Turkish cap  * Our love for our Turks, Turk ottomons is still alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

^ Thanks jana


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Apology for not expanding. He really is freemason, whether the red cap has anything to do with it or not, it's not the main point and my apologies again I did not know ANP wear red caps to celebrate communism. But I must say I live in Scheme III in Chaklala not 10 yards from Mr. Liar Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid. He is lodge member in underground masonic temple. Please before bashing me, calling me stupid and idiot, do some research and journalist snooping yourself, verify or disqualify what I have said (please use 4 witnesses if going the Shariat route lol) and you may call me idiot or genius then, but only then and not before. Otherwise you are doing exactly what you all are preaching against. 

Most importantly Zaid Zaman has been caught off guard with Yusuf Kazzab links. The onus is not on people like me to defense him further. We have laid our criticisms of why Mr. Hamid is not a good role model or spokesperson for Pakistani and especially youth who are being steered to destructive ends with beautiful visions of Jihad against India. Only military has this responsibility, all you civilians please get Jihad on India, Hindus, Jews, Israelis out of your heads!

Thanks but I will not post here until someone can verify or disqualify my accusations. But please do continue to stifle criticism of those who worship and defend convicted false prophets, are caught lying even with direct evidence and who say they are doing service for nation but are doing misinformation and disinformation. Oh and I am sorry but wearing red Ottoman cap doesn't make one Ottoman or even truthful  What Zaman Kazzab sahib had anything to do with Ottomans? He is not even Turkish. I don't know who the rest are here making comments but Jana jii I love you like close sister and I know you are journalist, prove me right or prove me wrong, but it breaks my heart to see you allign your ideologies and beliefs with populist garbage that is expected out of school boys (Zaman Kazzab's largest following). I know he talks good of Pakistan many times but he is making his pocket bigger in the process. 

Love you Jana and mind your language everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Apology for not expanding. He really is freemason, whether the red cap has anything to do with it or not, it's not the main point and my apologies again I did not know ANP wear red caps to celebrate communism. But I must say I live in Scheme III in Chaklala not 10 yards from Mr. Liar *Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid. He is lodge member in underground masonic temple*.



 masonic temple ??? The flats and houses in Chaklala scheme III are build by their owners and NOT mr Zaid.

He is living there in one of the rented House.  If those houses are masonic temples then why do you live there.

Please have a heart.




> Please before bashing me, calling me stupid and idiot, do some research and journalist snooping yourself, verify or disqualify what I have said (please use 4 witnesses if going the Shariat route lol) and you may call me idiot or genius then, but only then and not before. Otherwise you are doing exactly what you all are preaching against.




I have all my facts verified and we all know very much that in this Islamic Republic of Pakistan the Blasphemy law has been used against many people including Muslims, Christians, Hindus, to either settle scores or grab their land and businesses.

Tell me one other Islamic country in the world where blasphemy law is prevailent. 

Dont support something which is against the spirit of Islam. 

Islam doesnt not accept anything against any human unless its proven in the court of law.




> Most importantly Zaid Zaman has been caught off guard with Yusuf Kazzab links. The onus is not on people like me to defense him further. We have laid our criticisms of why Mr. Hamid is not a good role model or spokesperson for Pakistani and especially youth who are being steered to destructive ends with beautiful visions of Jihad against India. Only military has this responsibility, all you civilians please get Jihad on India, Hindus, Jews, Israelis out of your heads!



Dont follow him if you dont agree with his message of hope for Pakistan.





> Thanks but I will not post here until someone can verify or disqualify my accusations.



You have levelled the accusations of freemeason so the onus is on you to prove your allegations NOT on us to prove it.

If we accuse you of being a qadyani, who will prove that the accuser of the you???






> But please do continue to stifle criticism of those who worship and defend convicted false prophets, are caught lying even with direct evidence and who say they are doing service for nation but are doing misinformation and disinformation. Oh and I am sorry but wearing red Ottoman cap doesn't make one Ottoman or even truthful  *What Zaman Kazzab sahib had anything to do with Ottomans? He is not even Turkish*. I don't know who the rest are here making comments but Jana jii I love you like close sister and I know you are journalist, prove me right or prove me wrong, but it breaks my heart to see you allign your ideologies and beliefs with populist garbage that is expected out of school boys (Zaman Kazzab's largest following). I know he talks good of Pakistan many times but he is making his pocket bigger in the process.
> 
> Love you Jana and mind your language everyone else.





*for loving the Turks you need not to be a Turk yourself. We love Turks because Turk nation is among those people who have immense and unstinted Love for Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) Thats why Mr Zaid and we love Turks.*


And thank you for your love.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Jana I did not say Scheme 3 has masonic temples nor is my house one. I know he goes to one because I have followed him daily and nightly for the past 6 months and myself as well as some aware people here know about a special masonic temple that looks innocent on outside but very scary and secret inside, we did not get chance to go in but we have list of prominent freemasons in Pakistan and some of the highest ranking ones meet almost daily with Zaid Kazzab. We believe it is because of funding and business reasons mostly, he is keeping contacts but also because this is where his so called policies and visions of hopes are molded. I can't give you direct location of any further locations only through PM. I agree with you that onus is on me to prove he is freemason now that I have accused, but I am afraid since this is all in spirit of Islam, that I am lacking 3 other witnesses. So please, dump all that I have poured out on here in the garbage and let's all go back to our comfortable metaphysical realities we each create for our own insecurities and fears. 

Miss Jana or anyone else is interested further regarding my accusation and also accusation of others that he is cult member not allowed in Islam and on top of that a high ranking mason, plz PM me. Lots of people work for brasstack and probably already read this, now will come after me.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Jana I did not say Scheme 3 has masonic temples nor is my house one. *I know he goes to one *because I have followed him daily and nightly for the past 6 months and myself as well as some aware people here know about a special masonic temple that looks innocent on outside but very scary and secret inside, *we did not get chance to go in but we have list of prominent freemasons in Pakistan *and some of the highest ranking ones meet almost daily with Zaid Kazzab. We believe it is because of funding and business reasons mostly, he is keeping contacts but also because this is where his so called policies and visions of hopes are molded. I can't give you direct location of any further locations only through PM. I agree with you that onus is on me to prove he is freemason now that I have accused, but I am afraid since this is all in spirit of Islam, that I am lacking 3 other witnesses. So please, dump all that I have poured out on here in the garbage and let's all go back to our comfortable metaphysical realities we each create for our own insecurities and fears.
> 
> Miss Jana or anyone else is interested further regarding my accusation and also accusation of others that he is cult member not allowed in Islam and on top of that a high ranking mason, plz PM me. Lots of people work for brasstack and probably already read this, now will come after me.




NO one is going to come after you relex. There are far more known bashers and no one has much time from his team to go after every tom and harry.



Scheme III housing society is built under proper planning and each and every building there is on record with all having cleared numbering.

So if you claim there is any such building there which is scary inside and which is a masonic temple then do post the House Number and we will probe it professionally. 

Lets see who is a liar and culprit. Also do post the list of prominent people whom you are accusing of being freemeasons.

And the last but not the least DO NOT call Mr Hamdi as kazab as he Never claimed to be a prophet. 



Otherwise i think such things come under contempt and can be sued in courts.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

<b>NO one is going to come after you relex. There are far more known bashers and no one has much time from his team to go after every tom and harry. </b>

Dear they are more worried about threats from inside and yes he has his own security who will come after anyone, we've seen them threaten people before.

<b>Scheme III housing society is built under proper planning and each and every building there is on record with all having cleared numbering.

So if you claim there is any such building there which is scary inside and which is a masonic temple then do post the House Number and we will probe it professionally. </b> 

The temple is not in scheme 3. There are very affluent masons who live in scheme 3. I can show you house of one right now. I don't know how your knowledge is on masonic architecture, but do have a look. 

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/946478.jpg

<b>Lets see who is a liar and culprit. Also do post the list of prominent people whom you are accusing of being freemeasons. </b> 

I'm afraid I don't have permission from the rest of my friends to publish this now, especially as it is not finished, and posting it will most definitely alert others to go into further hiding and pretend they are not who they are. 

<b>And the last but not the least DO NOT call Mr Hamdi as kazab as he Never claimed to be a prophet. </b>

Dear Kazzab is a title for one who lies. Mr. Zaid Zaman has lied through his teeth, I don't care if he claimed to be God himself, but what he is doing has external hand and hidden agendas and I am doing duty for nation and helping to expose dangerous figures. He is a potential Hitler for Pakistan, this is not what we want.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Dear they are more worried about threats from inside and yes he has his own security who will come after anyone, we've seen them threaten people before.



 i am realy feeling bad that you are telling a lie after a lie. He doesnt not have any bodyguard neither any security. 





> The temple is not in scheme 3.



In earlier post you claimed that Mr Zaid live in a temple like masonic underground building in Scheme 3. Then you claimed that you have followed him for 6 months and you have seen him going there in that temple in Chaklala scheme 3. and Now you are saying the temple is not in Scheme 3. 

First make up your mind which statment of yours is true. 

So where is that temple Now ??? 





> There are very affluent masons who live in scheme 3. I can show you house of one right now.


Ok show me i will check and probe that.




> I don't know how your knowledge is on masonic architecture, but do have a look.
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/946478.jpg



 i dont have any concern with building structure as there are many buildings in Pakistan which people tried to link with freemeasons even some Monuments.






> I'm afraid I don't have permission from the rest of my friends to publish this now, especially as it is not finished, and posting it will most definitely alert others to go into further hiding and pretend they are not who they are.


Are you part of that group which has been funded to carry out an organised campaign ? 

This group includes some lawyers, some people who are on Rhodes scholarship and a Christian retired officer




> Dear Kazzab is a title for one who lies.



*You have posted 200&#37; lies here in this thread so you are a Kazzab right?


Note: Kazzab is a titles somehow created for those who claim false prophethood so Please first educate yourself about it. Keeping in view this mind your allegations of calling him a kazzab can be taken as contempt and can be tried in the court.*




> but what he is doing has external hand and hidden agendas and I am doing duty for nation and helping to expose dangerous figures.



Prove it .  



> He is a potential Hitler for Pakistan, this is not what we want.




You can be potential anything too does it prove that you are that anything at the moment???

NO na. So better when he proves to be one NOT potential or based on any assumption, then you come up with your claims.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

In earlier post you claimed that Mr Zaid live in a temple like masonic underground building in Scheme 3. Then you claimed that you have followed him for 6 months and you have seen him going there in that temple in Chaklala scheme 3. and Now you are saying the temple is not in Scheme 3.

First make up your mind which statment of yours is true.

So where is that temple Now ???

---------------------

Dear let's not get tangled in context here. Go back and read please, I said I live in scheme 3 and he lives close to me. I have seen him attend an underground masonic temple because indeed we were following him. Underground meaning not literally in the damn ground dear!! But hidden, it is a simple building but same people, same swanky cars and SUV's always meeting there once a week. I have shown you a house of a high ranking member, whose house ALSO happens to have masonic architecture. This man is one of my neighbor...him I have seen meet Kazzab Sahib many times. Ignore the proofs at your own leisure. 

PS - If he is not directly a Kazzab he was a student and defender of one, which makes him a real Kazzab on top of being a small Kazzab.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Dear let's not get tangled in context here. Go back and read please, I said I live in scheme 3 and he lives close to me. I* have seen him attend an underground masonic temple* because indeed we were following him. Underground meaning not literally in the damn ground dear!! But hidden, it is a simple building but same people, same swanky cars and *SUV's* always meeting there once a week. I have shown you a house of a high ranking member, whose house ALSO happens to have masonic architecture. This man is one of my neighbor...him I have seen meet Kazzab Sahib many times. Ignore the proofs at your own leisure.




 Read your ealier claims please read all your posts.

And i am asking about the location of this underground masonic temple. Because i have seen the entire scheme III and i did not find any such building there. 


The administeration there have details of each and every household so no question of escaping by anyone.

The pic of the house you have posted doesnt prove anything as such designs are normal in posh areas even here in Peshawar Hayatabad many homes have this design mainly inspired from the houses in the West, England etc.






> PS - If he is not directly a Kazzab he was a student and defender of one, which makes him a real Kazzab on top of being a small Kazzab.




Nop not at all. This doesnt make anyone a small or big kazzab. 


Your lack of knowledge about the word itself speaks volume for your confusion. I think you are also made confused by some elements.

I pray for you to have a proof of what you are saying otherwise accuse everyone of being a freemeason.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

i am realy feeling bad that you are telling a lie after a lie. He doesnt not have any bodyguard neither any security. 

-------------------------------------------

First I thought you might be neutral party, but after reading this I am starting to have my doubts ! You mean to say you've never seen his plain clothsed "assistants" ? Dear I live in Scheme 3, I live and breath every day and I know what goes on in my neighborhood. Please tell me which binocular you are using from Peshawar to keep eye on Hamid sahib


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

The pic of the house you have posted doesnt prove anything as such designs are normal in posh areas even here in Peshawar Hayatabad many homes have this design mainly inspired from the houses in the West, England etc.
------------------------------------------------------------------
The pic of the house I provided is not only interesting because of the architecture. The old baba who lives here brought masonry with him from the UK in the 50's. He is very prominent, owning not only houses in each major city but LOTS of ownership in media...believe it or not GEO tv being one. I can't give out proof after proof because this is all I am willing to share at this point, I believe it is a good amount. The rest people have to use their own brains and brawns to answer these questions! The truth shall set you free!


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> i -------------------------------------------
> 
> First I thought you might be neutral party, but after reading this I am starting to have my doubts ! You mean to say you've never seen his plain clothsed "assistants" ? Dear I live in Scheme 3, I live and breath every day and I know what goes on in my neighborhood. Please tell me which binocular you are using from Peshawar to keep eye on Hamid sahib




name the plain clothed "assistants" and i will let you know if you are right or just assuming things.


I have seen people at his office and there are no plain clothed bodyguards neither he has any security. I have visited his office and met his kids they even dont have any bodygaurd at their home.


There are office people one is admin/accountant and the other is his PS who keep schedual of office meetings and arranging the lectures when invited by some educational institutes. Indeed he wears shalwar kameez and often travel with mr Zaid for lectures BUT he is a common man he doesnt carry any weapon neither he is a security person.

Even their office did not have any weapon uptill few months back. It was just last two months that now they have started checking the visiters before allowing them into the office at gate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> The pic of the house I provided is not only interesting because of the architecture. The old baba who lives here brought masonry with him from the UK in the 50's. *He is very prominent, owning not only houses in each major city but LOTS of ownership in media...believe it or not GEO tv being one.* I can't give out proof after proof because this is all I am willing to share at this point, I believe it is a good amount. The rest people have to use their own brains and brawns to answer these questions! The truth shall set you free!




 But what you are saying is not proof but mere saying, claims.

And Zardari, Nawaz, Altaf Hussian and many other wealthy people have properties in every big city does it make them freemeasons??


 people should use their brains to assert if your claims sans proofs are true or not.


I am willing to believe you if you prove it. Because the house design you posted is not something which could prove it.

Because this design is common in many posh areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

I think I've proved way more here than Mr. wanna be Ottoman has tried. I understand you have a soft spot for him, met his kids (even Stalin had kids) but let's be real...the guy is not only making lots of money, he has kicked off the start to a political career. I have nothing to gain or lose from his success or failures. But I call a crook where I see one, provide what I can and let people decide. 

PS - Zardari, Nawaz and Hussain aren't masons, the proper word is bastards. They probably are masons too, but bastards first.


----------



## FireFighter

These petty maulvi's are sectarian rats. 

They can't stand anyone doing anything good for the country or even for their fellow Muslims. 

Mosques and Mazar's are held hostage under them for personal business. 


Zaid Hamid has clearly said he's a Muslim and believes in the Finality of Prophethood. In Shariah law that is more than enough to shred any doubts. But these rascals will keep bringing it up again and again for some publicity n personal gains. What a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

name the plain clothed "assistants" and i will let you know if you are right or just assuming things.


I have seen people at his office and there are no plain clothed bodyguards neither he has any security. I have visited his office and met his kids they even dont have any bodygaurd at their home.


There are office people one is admin/accountant and the other is his PS who keep schedual of office meetings and arranging the lectures when invited by some educational institutes. Indeed he wears shalwar kameez and often travel with mr Zaid for lectures BUT he is a common man he doesnt carry any weapon neither he is a security person.

Even their office did not have any weapon uptill few months back. It was just last two months that now they have started checking the visiters before allowing them into the office at gate.

_________________________--

First you said no security the man is a walking book now you say "oh just few months back they have weapons now and check people at the gate" what is it Miss Jana?


----------



## FireFighter

Thunder Omni Role said:


> I think I've proved way more here than Mr. wanna be Ottoman has tried. I understand you have a soft spot for him, met his kids (even Stalin had kids) but let's be real...the guy is not only making lots of money, he has kicked off the start to a political career. I have nothing to gain or lose from his success or failures. But I call a crook where I see one, provide what I can and let people decide.
> 
> PS - Zardari, Nawaz and Hussain aren't masons, the proper word is bastards. They probably are masons too, but bastards first.


I have an underground basement in my house and I spend most of my time here to chill with friends who come in BMW and SUV's too sometimes. 

I also have an old freaky looking dog and a broken lamp outside my house where bats have made a nest. 

Does that mean I am a Freemason, too??


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

FireFighter said:


> I have an underground basement in my house and I spend most of my time here to chill with friends who come in BMW and SUV's too sometimes.
> 
> I also have an old freaky looking dog and a broken lamp outside my house where bats have made a nest.
> 
> Does that mean I am a Freemason, too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.



In the words of Asim Aquil...go die. 

PS - Underground does not mean literally under the ground, which is where you nasty tongue belongs


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> I think I've proved way more here than Mr. wanna be Ottoman has tried. I understand you have a soft spot for him, met his kids (even Stalin had kids) but let's be real...*the guy is not only making lots of money, he has kicked off the start to a political career*. I have nothing to gain or lose from his success or failures. But I call a crook where I see one, provide what I can and let people decide.
> 
> PS - Zardari, Nawaz and Hussain aren't masons, the proper word is bastards. They probably are masons too, but bastards first.




 ok i am sure that you are too much reading into things which you can not prove. 


Another lie from you about making money as far as i know he does NOT own any property in Pakistan neither abroad.


He does not have any bank balance of his own. 

He is living in a rented house. 

His wife or his kids do not own any property neither bank balance.


Please have some heart. 

As far as political career everyone in this country is a free citizen and he/she can start a political career as per constitution of Pakistan it is not treason rather right of every citizen.

Come on. I did not see a single proof about even calling some people in Chaklala as free measons.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> In the words of Asim Aquil...go die.
> 
> PS - Underground does not mean literally under the ground, which is where you nasty tongue belongs



 so you are that person who was banned lolzz


----------



## FireFighter

Thunder Omni Role said:


> In the words of Asim Aquil...go die.
> 
> PS - Underground does not mean literally under the ground, which is where you nasty tongue belongs



You haven't answered my question. 


Underground means Under the ground in the English language. 

I am speaking English here. 

HELLO!! 

Can you hear me? *clears throat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Yep, I'm all lies and Mr. Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid who yesterday was denying all relationship with Yusuf Kazzab now acknowledges he was delivering letters for him, and defends him with all sorts of newly fabricated material. Yes, let's take all accountability and spotlight away from him and target me, someone you will never know or find, nor someone who is a personality with a huge media empire and political career at stake.

Mr. Hamid has no money, he has no assets, his children are living on angel tears, his wife doesnt need money nor food because she is an angel herself, rented property in a 700,000 USD house in Pakistan might not mean a lot to you, but most people would disagree dear. Still love you


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> _________________________--
> 
> First you said no security the man is a walking book now you say "oh just few months back they have weapons now and check people at the gate" what is it Miss Jana?




Dont try to be too much clever mr clever.

Every house in Scheme III check the starngers at gate.

There had been threats of suicide boming recevied by the administeration of chaklala scheme sometimes back and hence everyone there checks the starngers before letting him or her in.



*There is big difference between private security guards for personal security and checking of starngers by the watchman of the house or an office*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

FireFighter said:


> You haven't answered my question.
> 
> 
> Underground means Under the ground in the English language.
> 
> I am speaking English here.
> 
> HELLO!!
> 
> Can you hear me? *clears throat*



Friend sorry but what was your question? Regarding what I meant by underground? I am mean to say it serves two purposes and is secret. Hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> .
> 
> Mr. Hamid has no money, he has no assets, his children are living on angel tears, his wife doesnt need money nor food because she is an angel herself, rented property in a 700,000 USD house in Pakistan might not mean a lot to you, but most people would disagree dear. Still love you





Get a life now too much of your BS uptill now.




> rented property in a 700,000 USD house in Pakistan might not mean a lot to you, but most people would disagree dear. Still love you ;




I think you got your English mixed up. Check it again what you wanted to say.

The Rented house is owned by someone else not by Mr Zaid.

And i havent seen any house in Chaklala which is rented at 700,000 US dollars 

man you are losing your donka here.

Please go to some other thread


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

And i havent seen any house in Chaklala which is rented at 700,000 US dollars 

------------------------------

If these small details you are mixing up, I now understand why what I have shared with you is so confusing. Please take off the Ottoman wali Topi and have a neutral glance once again.

PS - the total value of the property is worth 700,000 USD, OBVIOUSLY not per month! How old are you Miss Jana . If you have not seen a house like this in Scheme 3 then we might be talking about 2 different planets dear.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> If these small details you are mixing up, I now understand why what I have shared with you is so confusing. Please take off the Ottoman wali Topi and have a neutral glance once again.
> 
> PS - the *total value of the property is worth 700,000 USD, OBVIOUSLY not per month*! How old are you Miss Jana . If you have not seen a house like this in Scheme 3 then we might be talking about 2 different planets dear.




The total value of the property can be more 700,000 USD. No doubt BUT The question is who owns this property ????????????


OBVIOSULY *NOT * Mr Zaid. 


I will repeat once again there is NO house in Scheme III which is rented 700,000 USD, per month.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

The question is who can afford the rent on close to $1 Million dollar house in Pakistan? Who cares who owns it, Zaid Hamid is living there not for free! So your argument of him having no assets, and no aspiration for material things is already easily proven wrong here, like so many other things regarding Kazzab Hamid in this thread.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> The question is who can afford the rent on close to $1 Million dollar house in Pakistan? Who cares who owns it, Zaid Hamid is living there not for free! So your argument of him having no assets, and no aspiration for material things is already easily proven wrong here, like so many other things regarding Kazzab Hamid in this thread.



 you are such a big liar man.

Prove it that any house in Chaklala or the one Mr Zaid is living is rented at $1 Million dollar .

Because NO house in Chaklala is rented at close to $1 Million dollar .


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> The total value of the property can be more 700,000 USD. No doubt BUT The question is who owns this property ????????????
> 
> 
> OBVIOSULY *NOT * Mr Zaid.
> 
> 
> I will repeat once again there is NO house in Scheme III which is rented 700,000 USD, per month.


actually i don't understand why you both are arguing. I agree there is no house in Scheme III or even in Pakistan whose rent is 700,000USD per month. Even if there was a palace in Pakistan it would not have been rented at 700,000USD due to cheaper prices there in Pakistan. 700,000USD is bit too much..... you won't possibly find any house even in London being rented for 700,000USD per month

Secondly even though if he owns any such property in Pakistan......... then what next? why Thunder Omni Role has a problem with it? Was Zaid Hamid born as a orphan? or do you think he is earning nothing after coming on Live TV shows, giving lectures in Universities and here and there? or you want to prove something else?


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Miss Jana, hold on. I will try to find someone here to explain to you how a rental property works. Usually the monthly rent is congruent to the overall value. The mortgage on $1 million dollar home is roughly 7,000 monthly in a given market with prime interest rates... so rental will be even more, close to $10,000 a month and especially in Pakistan where people do not like getting loans to buy big houses, people rent, and those with lots of money rent expensive houses.


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> actually i don't understand why you both are arguing. I agree there is no house in Scheme III or even in Pakistan whose rent is 700,000USD per month. Even if there was a palace in Pakistan it would not have been rented at 700,000USD due to cheaper prices there in Pakistan. 700,000USD is bit too much..... you won't possibly find any house even in London being rented for 700,000USD per month
> 
> Secondly even though if he owns any such property in Pakistan......... then what next? why Thunder Omni Role has a problem with it? Was Zaid Hamid born as a orphan? or do you think he is earning nothing after coming on Live TV shows, giving lectures in Universities and here and there? or you want to prove something else?



 yara actually the poster says Jana love you so i am trying to assert if anyone who loves me can be this sillly   or more than this 


He is just telling childish lies and i am amused at the age of 31 he is saying such things lolzzz


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

If I rent out my parent's house right now I can easily charge $15,000 per month. This is scheme 3 folks, also home to Zaid Hamid aka the humble custodian of the nation with no assets or materialist aspirations.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thunder Omni Role said:


> If I rent out my parent's house right now I can easily charge $15,000 per month. This is scheme 3 folks, also home to Zaid Hamid aka the humble custodian of the nation with no assets or materialist aspirations.



 so what???? do you want him to live in slums ??

And again big lie NO HOUSE in Chaklala can be rented at 15,000 $ 


BTW you live in such a costly areas what does your father do ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Jana said:


> so what???? do you want him to live in slums ??
> 
> And again big lie NO HOUSE in Chaklala can be rented at 15,000 $
> 
> 
> BTW you live in such a costly areas what does your father do ???



I would like to invite you personally for a cup of tea and prove you wrong. You will learn a lot. This area has lots of old money and some new money like Mr. Hamid.

As for my father, what he does is make an honest living in Saudi Arabia working for the state oil company. Both my parents are working individuals, my mother is a doctor. Neither are involved in deceit or Kazzabary.


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> If I rent out my parent's house right now I can easily charge $15,000 per month. This is scheme 3 folks, also home to Zaid Hamid aka the humble custodian of the nation with no assets or materialist aspirations.



and if i rent my father's house i might only get couple of thousand of rupees only  Your father must be a smuggler  (joking)

And i am laughing because average house rent in London for 3 bedroom house is between 1400USD - 1800USD and if you go in a very posh area say closer to central london it might be ranging between 5000USD - 8000USD per month and you can earn 15,000USD per month living in Chaklala (that is not even shown on Map of the world )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Zaki said:


> and if i rent my father's house i might only get couple of thousand of rupees only  Your father must be a smuggler  (joking)
> 
> And i am laughing because average house rent in London for 3 bedroom house is between 1400USD - 1800USD and if you go in a very posh area say closer to central london it might be ranging between 5000USD - 8000USD per month and you can earn 15,000USD per month living in Chaklala (that is not even shown on Map of the world )



Son I can see this is not your area of expertise, I would advise you not to show your lack of depth here. With specific regards to our estate, it was built for much less, but due to inflation, remodeling, high level of upkeep and maintenance (lawn, garden, all varieties of plants grown from Africa and China, etc.) and going with rising property value in Pakistan it is well worth over $2 million USD...actually it is a pittance compared to the Mahals going up all over Pakistan and even nearby. I don't even want to mention what some politicians have. There are some houses in Pakistan worth in the 10's of millions USD, one specific house I have seen in Karachi recently sold for 16 million. Many people offer to buy our place but its not for sale, I'm only giving a reference to which area Mr. Kazzab lives in, you know the one without any assets.


----------



## Awesome

After watching this video, I fear there is no difference between the MMA that banned Music and Zaid Hamid.

If this guy is given any more he will impose his Islamic law upon all Pakistan. I don't care about Yousuf Ali although it is apparent that Zaid Hamid is defending Yousuf Ali that he never claimed prophethood but that is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

Zaid Hamid: "Pooray mulk main naach ganay ka behuda program ho raha hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

He quoted ALLAMA Iqbal "&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607; &#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1576;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1648;&#1604;&#1726;"
 so true...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Aaj : "Pooray mulk main naach ganay ka behuda program ho raha hai" 

Kal : " Pooray mulk mein choti bachya school mein dakhil hoori hein"
" Pooray mulk mein logue sharaab peerayhein, pepsi peerayhein"
"Pooray mulk mein chotey bachon koh Jihad training nahi dahijari hey"


----------



## Awesome

Weirdest thing was "Kya humne kabhi kisi ko Islam ki taraf daawat di" and just before that he had said "Hum Pakistan main Khlafat-e-Rashideen ka nizaam chahte hain".

Dangerous!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

man this person needs to get a life, had hote ha bahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

If anyone has any problem with him Just go to the court and file a case.

Otherwise its a free country everyone has the right to air his or her views.


Period.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> If anyone has any problem with him Just go to the court and file a case.
> 
> Otherwise its a free country everyone has the right to air his or her views.
> 
> 
> Period.



views must be atleast......

He's crossing all limits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> views must be atleast......
> 
> He's crossing all limits



Sorry there are some rules and regulations in the Constitution but never it is mentioned that if you talk about ruling system during Khilafat time, that amounts to crossing limits.

He never forced anyone to wear burqa neither he ever imposed any moral policing unlike some fundamentalists.


He is just talking about Islamic govt system simple as that.


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Son I can see this is not your area of expertise, I would advise you not to show your lack of depth here. With specific regards to our estate, it was built for much less, but due to inflation, remodeling, high level of upkeep and maintenance (lawn, garden, all varieties of plants grown from Africa and China, etc.) and going with rising property value in Pakistan it is well worth over $2 million USD...actually it is a pittance compared to the Mahals going up all over Pakistan and even nearby. I don't even want to mention what some politicians have. There are some houses in Pakistan worth in the 10's of millions USD, one specific house I have seen in Karachi recently sold for 16 million. Many people offer to buy our place but its not for sale, I'm only giving a reference to which area Mr. Kazzab lives in, you know the one without any assets.



I did not feel to talk to in mature way uncle jee. Your posts reminded me of my friend who was younger in my age but had a big mouth. I knew his each and every single word was a lie but i still used to cheer him up so that i don't waste time arguing with him.

Before you said Zaid Hamid pays 700,000USD per *MONTH* rent of his house. Later on you claimed if you put your house on rent you can easily make 15,000USD on month and now you are showing me the prices of houses in Pakistan. I am well aware of the prices i don't need to learn from you but i challenge you, you find me one house in Pakistan that somebody is paying 700,000USD per month. If you can show my any house being rent online or any other kind of proof i will happily accept that but until you don't show me the proof i am not going to take your posts seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> Sorry there are some rules and regulations in the Constitution but never it is mentioned that if you talk about ruling system during Khilafat time, that amounts to crossing limits.
> He never forced anyone to wear burqa neither he ever imposed any moral policing unlike some fundamentalists.
> 
> *He is just talking about Islamic govt system simple as that.*



so the present constitution of Pakistan is un Islamic, Come on JJ, he's crossing all limits & we need to put a check on him


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> so the present constitution of Pakistan is un Islamic, Come on JJ, he's crossing all limits & we need to put a check on him



He is talking about justice to all just like in Khilafat-e-Rashda.


I think every Pakistani wants justice.

As far as constitution is Islamic or un-islamic, he never talked about it.


He is better than those BLA terrorists who are openly crossing limits and committing treason against the country.

He is much better than Altaf Hussain who openly committed treason.

anyway you have your own opinion i have mine.


And we dont need to agree on many things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

A seven hour sleep and look the thread his 4 pages long now.

*Firstly*, Jana and Thunder Omni Role, you have taken it as your personal duty to defend him and bash him respectively. The point of a logical argument is that one never gets emotionally involved and tries to look at matters objectively. Thunder Omni Role has crossed all limits of accusations, freemason, rented houses, masonic churches and what not. A bunch of bullcrap cannot help the discussion.

*Secondly*, nobody has yet replied to the videos that I linked in the first reply. The 53min audio which was presented in the court is the same one as the 9 or 10 min audio which was uploaded an year or two back. In that audio we could hear Yusuf calling everybody a Sahabi and introducing ZH as being a Sahabi (in
*
Zaid Hamid was presented during the course of this sermon. He clearly heard Yusuf comparing himself with Muhammad (Ghar e Hira and Bait ur Raza comparison, yahaan 100 sahabi hain aur sahabi wohi hota hai na jis ney sohbat e rasool mein imaan ke saat waqt guzara ho), he also heard Yusuf nearly claiming to be God (Muhammad or Allah aik hain, jab Allah ka noor insaan mein aata hai to woh Muhammad ban jata hai). These two claims were hardly claims of a sufi, mystic or as Zaid Hamid referred to him an "Islamic Scholar".*

It also debunks the lie that according to ZH, he never met Yusuf Ali after 1992 when he moved to Rawalpindi. This sermon was recorded on Feb 28, 1997. 

Even if ZH made a mistake and did not realize that Yusuf was committing Kazb like the hundreds of other people listening to Yusuf and following him, he left no stone unturned when it came to the court trial. Zaid Hamid was present during the court trial and he must have listened to the prosecutor as well.

The evidence against him was the audio, his diary, 14 eyewitness accounts, the card/NIC and a video as well. Another blog has obtained the court documents as well


*Finally*, any sane person can reach a conclusion after hearing the sermon that something fishy is going on here. Yusuf is clearly making claims of prophethood or even being God himself. It is then upto the scholars to determine the real truth and the judge to give him a fair trial. Even if ZH was naive back then and didn't realize the height of the claims Yusuf was making, now can be the time. Instead of shamelessly trying to disassociate himself from the allegations, he could have accepted the reality. Now that he has been forced to accept that he was an acquaintance, he has tried to claim that the other side was being revengeful and Yusuf was innocent. He has tried to inciter deobandi-barelvi fight, but the claim that only deobandis were after him has been laid to rest as well. He also claimed that the maulvis got Yusuf killed in Kot Lakhpat. Now, he himself has made allegations of murder and no Sharia evidence is required to backup these claims but it is ZH and whatever he says mus be true including that Ajmal Kasab is Amar Singh.
*
Nobody has yet debunked any of the seven points in my first post on this thread. I would very much appreciate if somebody can correct me if I am wrong and I would appreciate if you could point out any wrong claims. I will mind it though if the replies are as BS as the masonic claims or if somebody goes on a rampage of accusations against me or the people who have obtained the evidence.*

It is time that he comes out without any further lies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Please disregard discussion between Jana and Thunder Omni Role, and please pay heed to the real reason for this thread, initially found on page one under sparkling's posts. 

Thank you and continue in stride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

I have nothing to say in my defence for I have been labelled "Lord Mountbatten" now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

sparklingway said:


> I have nothing to say in my defence for I have been labelled "Lord Mountbatten" now.



The floor is all yours sir, I am with you in your argument so I will be silent now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Listen guys I'm really enjoying this thread since morning, now don't start calling each other names and get this thread closed


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> so the present constitution of Pakistan is un Islamic, Come on JJ, he's crossing all limits & we need to put a check on him



Is the constitution of Pakistan Islamic?  have you ever spared some time to read the translation of the Holy Qur'an?. 

If you take 4 glasses of Milk and pour into one Jug. Then add some honey in it. Then mix it properly that the milk has become sweet. Then add one drop of poison in it and drink it....... i can assure you, you will die.

The constitution of Pakistan is not Islamic only a part of constitution is Islamic. But overall calling it Islamic sounds funny to me. I respect the constitution of our country being a Pakistani national and ready to follow it and protect each and every word of it. But for god sake don't ever say its Islamic. I can give you 100s of references/examples that will make the constitution of our country unislamic but you can't prove anything. So lets not discuss this topic

I wonder this forum prohibits religious debates but in almost every single thread after 3-4 pages why we are involved into another religious debate?

Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> If anyone has any problem with him Just go to the court and file a case.
> 
> Otherwise its a free country everyone has the right to air his or her views.
> 
> 
> Period.


It's a free country, he has the right to say whatever. I doubt he'd give us the same rights in his Khlafat-e-Rashideen nizaam.

Although the COURT of Pakistan can prosecute him for contempt. He mocked the court's decision since the court is not Islamic. Maybe he is not engaging in Shirk, but he's engaging in GHADDARI.

Pakistan's Pakistaniat first, then everything else. A Hindu or a Christian is not a Pakistani? Why the religious fundamentalism? I always thought his crazy ideas were just all about being anti-Indian. Lol he's doing India the biggest service of them all. Keep all Pakistanis in this rebellion/revolution mode, piss them off against the courts, keep them tied up with ghosts of self-proclaimed prophets.

On another note, this guy's probably doomed by his defense of Yousuf Ali. Jana, I know you were a big fan of this guy, aapke kya taasuraat hain? Now that Zaid Hamid says Yousuf is Ali not Kazzab are you ready to accept it? It's a PR disaster, other than making himself a big target by these extremist violent mullahs, hes pretty much called for the end of this Zaid Hamid movement. I'm just asking your personal opinion since you're the only Zaid Hamid groupie I know personally.

The funny thing is, he went on record on saying "Mera kisi Yousuf Kazaab naami banday se koi taaluk nahi". 






This just takes me back to

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iggy

Asim Aquil said:


> Pakistan's Pakistaniat first, then everything else. A Hindu or a Christian is not a Pakistani? Why the religious fundamentalism? I always thought his crazy ideas were just all about being anti-Indian.* Lol he's doing India the biggest service of them all. Keep all Pakistanis in this rebellion/revolution mode, piss them off against the courts, keep them tied up with ghosts of self-proclaimed prophets.*



I always thought like the bolded part you said Asim..but i didnt post it here because i dont want you guys to hate him  ..The more the people start belive in him the more Pakistan is doomed..as Musalman and Qusaark pointed out in one thread he is making the young peoples going in the wrong direction and away from the reality


----------



## Awesome

He's obviously such a big follower of Yousuf Ali that when the echoes of Yousuf Kazzab became so loud he had to come forth and defend Yousuf Ali and in the process managed to totally screw up his entire movement of university students.


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> The funny thing is, he went on record on saying "Mera kisi Yousuf Kazaab naami banday se koi taaluk nahi".



*He says that is true, because he knew a Yusuf Ali not one Yusuf Kazzab *

Anyways, _mullah jis ke peechay para hai us ka kuch nahin bacha_. Right now only a group is after proving him to be a follower of Yusuf and the larger mullah baradari doesn't seem interested in it.

He has maintained his circle of people to be the 5-10&#37; of the people of Pakistan. He's only targeting the gullible upper middle class burger bachay. The facebook and youtube pages are sole sources of inspiration for them. He cannot address the burger bachay in a big jalsa, he has to take the shows to convention centre and university halls.

Hate mongering, war mongering, glorifying the past, twisting historical facts and giving the dreams of khilafa are nothing new.

I have always wondered how can a system of governance change the intentions and nature of people. Khilafa dreamers always tell me that there is no place for corruption in a khilafa and corruption will be extinct in a khilafa. Somehow people will change? 

The dirty people will be the same, their intentions will be as dirty as before. Corruption has no place in our system of governance right now as well. You can be given a life sentence, but the prevalence of corruption is known to all and sundry.






This is funny, he denied the armenian genocide as well. I know it is a controversial topic but denying it completely is really amazing. (Maria B was asked the same question when she was doing a wake up pakistan promotion on a channel and she was like "I don't know, Zaid always tells the truth")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> Is the constitution of Pakistan Islamic?  have you ever spared some time to read the translation of the Holy Qur'an?.
> 
> If you take 4 glasses of Milk and pour into one Jug. Then add some honey in it. Then mix it properly that the milk has become sweet. Then add one drop of poison in it and drink it....... i can assure you, you will die.
> 
> The constitution of Pakistan is not Islamic only a part of constitution is Islamic. But overall calling it Islamic sounds funny to me. I respect the constitution of our country being a Pakistani national and ready to follow it and protect each and every word of it. But for god sake don't ever say its Islamic. I can give you 100s of references/examples that will make the constitution of our country unislamic but you can't prove anything. So lets not discuss this topic
> 
> I wonder this forum prohibits religious debates but in almost every single thread after 3-4 pages why we are involved into another religious debate?
> 
> Peace



Pathetic, so the constitution we formed in 1973 is f-king piece of crap, The council of Islamic Ideology & its very existence is a piece of crap, so now we want a Khilafat out of Zaid Hamid & he will be our Saviour with Gazwa-e-Hind & Radio Pak Delhi, Mae Chars ni pete 



> I wonder this forum prohibits religious debates but in almost every single thread after 3-4 pages why we are involved into another religious debate?
> Peace




what is the Topic? he calls himself a strategist when he ends up involving Religion every where

*this Zion Hamid must be stopped enough is enough *


----------



## Iggy

EmO GiRl said:


> Pathetic, so the constitution we formed in 1973 is f-king piece of crap, The council of Islamic Ideology & its very existence is a piece of crap, so now we want a Khilafat out of Zaid Hamid & he will be our Saviour with Gazwa-e-Hind & Radio Pak Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the Topic? he calls himself a strategist when he ends up involving Religion every where
> 
> *this Zion Hamid must be stopped enough is enough *




sorry for offtopic but what is Radio Pak Delhi??..i heard it in first time


----------



## Awesome

sparklingway said:


> *He says that is true, because he knew a Yusuf Ali not one Yusuf Kazzab *
> 
> Anyways, _mullah jis ke peechay para hai us ka kuch nahin bacha_. Right now only a group is after proving him to be a follower of Yusuf and the larger mullah baradari doesn't seem interested in it.
> 
> He has maintained his circle of people to be the 5-10&#37; of the people of Pakistan. He's only targeting the gullible upper middle class burger bachay. The facebook and youtube pages are sole sources of inspiration for them. He cannot address the burger bachay in a big jalsa, he has to take the shows to convention centre and university halls.
> 
> Hate mongering, war mongering, glorifying the past, twisting historical facts and giving the dreams of khilafa are nothing new.
> 
> I have always wondered how can a system of governance change the intentions and nature of people. Khilafa dreamers always tell me that there is no place for corruption in a khilafa and corruption will be extinct in a khilafa. Somehow people will change?
> 
> The dirty people will be the same, their intentions will be as dirty as before. Corruption has no place in our system of governance right now as well. You can be given a life sentence, but the prevalence of corruption is known to all and sundry.
> 
> YouTube- Zaid Hamid - Lies and Deception Exposed
> 
> This is funny, he denied the armenian genocide as well. I know it is a controversial topic but denying it completely is really amazing. (Maria B was asked the same question when she was doing a wake up pakistan promotion on a channel and she was like "I don't know, Zaid always tells the truth")
> 
> YouTube- Zaid Hamid lies and propaganda


Pakistan has already abolished separate electorate system and replaced it with a joint electorate system... Hopefully through the means of a Parliamentary resolution we'll see the end of the Hudood Ordinance and the Blasphemy laws.

I feel that by raising the Yousuf Ali issue at this moment when the Parliament is about to go into debate over the Blasphemy laws is a clever timing and his argument for Khlafate-Rashideen too. The blasphemy laws' opponents have been reminded of a celebrity blasphemer and will use it in parliament.

Even though the guarantee of free speech states that Yousuf Ali can claim prophethood all he wants, the rest of Pakistan can call it shenanigans.


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> Pathetic, so the constitution we formed in 1973 is f-king piece of crap, The council of Islamic Ideology & its very existence is a piece of crap, so now we want a Khilafat out of Zaid Hamid & he will be our Saviour with Gazwa-e-Hind & Radio Pak Delhi, Mae Chars ni pete



I didn't say that. I pay little attention to Mr Hamid's lecture. I am not his fan

Yes the constitution of Pakistan is not Islamic. Although the constitution itself says it is Islamic but there are certain laws that makes it unislamic. For example you will never see the Prime Minister being sacked by the Army chief and aboloshing the whole constitution in one day (like Musharraf did). That was pathetic and Islamic constitution can never allow that. In Islamic constitution the Law of Allah is supreme and not the Parliament is supreme. You will never see a person muder someone and he is about to be hanged and the person appeals to the President and if the president wishes he can revoke the decision of his death and the culprit is set free. It only happens in Pakistan but islamic constitution can never allow that. Islamically only the family of the victim is allowed to forgive him and no President is allowed to forgive him. I can give you thousands of reasons that makes our current constitution unislamic. Yes we can ammend our constitution and make it Islamic but in its current form it will always remain unislamic. 



EmO GiRl said:


> what is the Topic? he calls himself a strategist when he ends up involving Religion every where



Agree, he has a big mouth. I don't listen him anyway........ time waste for me

and thats the last post for now........... i am fed up having religious debates in almost every thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> Pakistan has already abolished separate electorate system and replaced it with a joint electorate system... Hopefully through the means of a Parliamentary resolution we'll see the end of the Hudood Ordinance and the Blasphemy laws.
> 
> I feel that by raising the Yousuf Ali issue at this moment when the Parliament is about to go into debate over the Blasphemy laws is a clever timing and his argument for Khlafate-Rashideen too. The blasphemy laws' opponents have been reminded of a celebrity blasphemer and will use it in parliament.
> 
> Even though the guarantee of free speech states that Yousuf Ali can claim prophethood all he wants, the rest of Pakistan can call it shenanigans.



You have raised a point that has been a bone of contention since eternity. Whether we want Pakistan to be secular state or should the state embrace sharia entirely? 

We have long left the state in a hanging position where Islam is placed as the highest authority (constitutionally) and we have allowed for Anglo-Saxon law to be practiced. The result has been chaotic to say the least. Everybody uses religion for his own purpose. The large number of people who want Pakistan to be declared the "fortress of Islam" want Sharia to be enforced in every aspect of life. They consider that secularism is the same being anti-relgion and it is translated into urdu as being atheist mostly. The topic of secularism vs Islamism is a continuing debate (a thread on this is active right now). There's a significant population who practice religion but do not want the state to enforce it on them as well.

Only a popular leader can take the entire nation into confidence and given a final path to this people's ideological hiccups.


----------



## Awesome

Zaid Hamid: "We can move the courts as well. Masla yeh hai kyunke yeh session court ka faisla tha, isko review karne ke liay High Court main jaana hoga, jokeh Pakistani adalati nizaam main teen chaar saal ka muqadma hai. *Its worthless*"

Contempt of court!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> Zaid Hamid: "We can move the courts as well. Masla yeh hai kyunke yeh session court ka faisla tha, isko review karne ke liay High Court main jaana hoga, jokeh Pakistani adalati nizaam main teen chaar saal ka muqadma hai. *Its worthless*"
> 
> Contempt of court!



That is stretching too much. Contempt of Court is usually served when failing to comply by a court order or disrespecting a judge in a trial or trying to jeopardize a trial. 

Calling the authority of the court in question randomly hardly qualifies as contempt of court. It would have been a contempt of court if the case was in trial and he said that it's worthless.

More people have called the authority of the courts in question than those who have obeyed it. Thousand of policemen, state prosecutors, Income tax officials and common men are in contempt of court. Add to those who say that we won't go into court because it's practising Anglo-Saxon law.


----------



## Awesome

Listen to this....






Session court ka faisala, Shariat court main nahi ja sakta. Humara Nizaam kuffar hai na, kya karein.

"Once this government changes, once we bring about a positive change, once we have a judicial system in place jo humein kisi had tak insaaf de sakta hai, *By God I will drag them to the Shariat Court"*

Yaar, this guy seriously needs to be tried on treason or some really serious contempt charges. Conspiracy to orchestrate a coup?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humblehobbes

Off topic! its been an interesting read till now.. But the topic heading made me believe that Zaid Hamid was making a change of statement regarding "Amar Singh is Ajmal Kasab thingie "  

anyways, carry on guys.. Gonna hit the sack ..


----------



## Awesome

sparklingway said:


> That is stretching too much. Contempt of Court is usually served when failing to comply by a court order or disrespecting a judge in a trial or trying to jeopardize a trial.
> 
> Calling the authority of the court in question randomly hardly qualifies as contempt of court. It would have been a contempt of court if the case was in trial and he said that it's worthless.
> 
> More people have called the authority of the courts in question than those who have obeyed it. Thousand of policemen, state prosecutors, Income tax officials and common men are in contempt of court. Add to those who say that we won't go into court because it's practising Anglo-Saxon law.


Disagreeing with a decision, but accepting it is one thing. Disagreeing with it, and calling out for a change of the judicial system is another. This is just me, but thats how I see it, I see him as a danger and won't be inclined towards any leniency if I was calling the shots.


----------



## Awesome

humblehobbes said:


> Off topic! its been an interesting read till now.. But the topic heading made me believe that Zaid Hamid was making a change of statement regarding "Amar Singh is Ajmal Kasab thingie "
> 
> anyways, carry on guys.. Gonna hit the sack ..


It was supposed to clear his name... It has further implicated him!


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> Disagreeing with a decision, but accepting it is one thing. Disagreeing with it, and calling out for a change of the judicial system is another. This is just me, but thats how I see it, I see him as a danger and won't be inclined towards any leniency if I was calling the shots.



I get your point. All he wants is the establishment of a so called Khilafa so that he can be the supreme leader and nobody can question the autocracy. Ahmed Quraishi will be deputy Khalifa and Hamid Gul the commander of his revolutionary forces.

I am yet to get a response from his supporters on the point that he has claimed that the maulvis got Yusuf killed in Kot Lakhpat. He has made allegations of murder against a bunch of people without what he deems necessary as "Sharia" proof.

Some guy wrote this humorous satire of Chowk

Islamic Emirate of Hind
Author: user "barristerakc" on Chowk.com
_
Tables are set and as soon as the golden doors of Presidential House recently named, Awan-e-Brasstacks opens, President of Islamic Emirates of Hind, General Hamid Gul and Prime Minister Imran Khan walks out waiving hands.

Meanwhile, 16 left wing liberals of &#8220;defeatist mentality&#8221; are scarified at the doors for &#8220;sadqa&#8221;.

While sitting beneath the new head of state, Mohammad Bin Qasim&#8217;s picture; Joint Chief of Staff and Supreme Commander of Pakistan Army, eight-stared general, General Hazrat Zaid Hamid (may peace with him) is sitting at his new headquarters in Delhi playing RISK (recently he has conquered 68 countries in sixty seconds for which he has given himself forty new gold medals). By the Way, since his nineteenth attempt to conquer India failed; he has graciously renamed GHQ and Pindi as &#8220;Delhi&#8221; and asked the rest of majlis-e-shura to rename Islamabad as, &#8220;New Delhi&#8221; and Pakistan as Hind which was promptly accepted to satisfy egos. Allll izzz Well!!!

Recently General Zaid Hamid who has an additional charge of finance ministry apart from being the Sip-e-Salar (Commander in Chief) has announced a new fiscal and finance policy inspired by his own lectures on Zionist Economic Model where he has renamed Rupee as Dinar (1 Dinar = $100 USD) ; has closed and nationalized all banks (local and foreign) and insuring companies; millions of bankers and jobless were accommodated to Israel and US and were given a piece of &#8220;gold&#8221; with the pretext that it&#8217;s value would never go down. In his budget speech he has vowed, &#8220;that the Zionist Conspirators are still weakening Pakistan economically&#8221; and when someone asked, &#8220;WHY?&#8221; his response was, &#8220;It&#8217;s people who are the Yahoodi Zionist Neo-Con Black Water Conspirators&#8221;.

The recent legislation moved by &#8220;establishment&#8221; has amended article 6 of the constitution and from now onward people who use the following words, &#8220;why, what, kyoon, kesay, secular, equality, discrimination&#8221; would be declared &#8220;traitor&#8221; and had &#8220;committed high-treason&#8221;.

Maria B. of &#8220;he doesn&#8217;t stop me from anything fame&#8221; is the new cultural ameer&#8217;un and has recently conducted Lesbian Fashion Week where she paraded naked and slick models on ramps much to the disgust of the newly converts HSY, Tariq Ameen and Tony who had earlier requested Maria to hold a unisex event; they wanted naked men to be paraded. Deepak Perwani inspired by &#8220;you can do anything&#8221; is the newest convert and has finally settled down and married, Naswar Khan of my name is Khan and I am not gay repute.

Ali Azmat who recently got a gift of new hair-piece has ordered the execution of &#8220;Salman Ahmed&#8221; on the pretext of his infamous YouTube video. Ali Azmat is the new &#8220;information minister&#8221;. His recent reforms is to close all private television except AAG TV; amongst other reforms Ali Azmat has also claimed to developed a song which would seriously effect the frequency of drones flying up to 25,000 feet for which he was awarded &#8220;Guilt Free Passes&#8221; for two at Diamond Market, Lahore.
Nadeem F.Paracha whose leading a Che&#8217; styled &#8220;gorilla&#8221; movement and heads, Tahreek-e-Tahafuz-e-Jerks of Pakistan was recently interviewed by BBC (Bharti Broadcasting Corporation) has threatened to sent out dozens of suicidal alcoholics until and unless his smoker&#8217;s corner piece is not restored at Dawn.

Shireen Mazari is the new foreign minister and is on the tour inspecting the recently found samples of lentils found to be of &#8220;Indian origin&#8221; found in Karachi. Mrs.Mazari has toured, Karachi, Islamabad, Jhelam and Orakzai Agency on "his" (yes, she's really a man) foreign tours since the rest of the &#8220;Real Foreign Counties&#8221; are now considered, &#8220;Enemies of the Emirates&#8221;.

Imran Khan the new prime minister has issued his first statement condemning &#8220;himself&#8221; and &#8220;his own policies&#8221; and has demanded President Hameed Gul of actually handing 58 (2b) to him. On reminding Imran Khan that he already has 58 (2b) ; Imran Khan has blamed former President Mushraff for all the constitutional mess-up&#8217;s.

Islamic Emirates of Hind&#8217;s has founding father is Mohammad Bin Qasim and Zaid Hamid who has special constitutional guarantees. The economy now depends on poppy fields; a state sponsored program to avenge the death of Salauddin Ayubi.

A banner just outside the awan-e-hind reads, &#8220;Jo Amerika ka yaar hai woh ghaddar hai&#8221; &#8211; while China has successfully replaced USA as the only super-power couple of decades ago.

this is the writer's first try to write fiction and colors dooms day scenario.
All Right's Reserved 2010 by AKC._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackbriar

sparklingway said:


> I get your point. All he wants is the establishment of a so called Khilafa so that he can be the supreme leader and nobody can question the autocracy. *Ahmed Quraishi will be deputy Khalifa and Hamid Gul the commander of his revolutionary forces.*
> I am yet to get a response from his supporters on the point that he has claimed that the maulvis got Yusuf killed in Kot Lakhpat. He has made allegations of murder against a bunch of people without what he deems necessary as "Sharia" proof.
> 
> Some guy wrote this humorous satire of Chowk
> 
> Islamic Emirate of Hind
> Author: user "barristerakc" on Chowk.com
> _
> Tables are set and as soon as the golden doors of Presidential House recently named, Awan-e-Brasstacks opens, President of Islamic Emirates of Hind, General Hamid Gul and Prime Minister Imran Khan walks out waiving hands.
> 
> Meanwhile, 16 left wing liberals of defeatist mentality are scarified at the doors for sadqa.
> 
> While sitting beneath the new head of state, Mohammad Bin Qasims picture; Joint Chief of Staff and Supreme Commander of Pakistan Army, eight-stared general, General Hazrat Zaid Hamid (may peace with him) is sitting at his new headquarters in Delhi playing RISK (recently he has conquered 68 countries in sixty seconds for which he has given himself forty new gold medals). By the Way, since his nineteenth attempt to conquer India failed; he has graciously renamed GHQ and Pindi as Delhi and asked the rest of majlis-e-shura to rename Islamabad as, New Delhi and Pakistan as Hind which was promptly accepted to satisfy egos. Allll izzz Well!!!
> 
> Recently General Zaid Hamid who has an additional charge of finance ministry apart from being the Sip-e-Salar (Commander in Chief) has announced a new fiscal and finance policy inspired by his own lectures on Zionist Economic Model where he has renamed Rupee as Dinar (1 Dinar = $100 USD) ; has closed and nationalized all banks (local and foreign) and insuring companies; millions of bankers and jobless were accommodated to Israel and US and were given a piece of gold with the pretext that its value would never go down. In his budget speech he has vowed, that the Zionist Conspirators are still weakening Pakistan economically and when someone asked, WHY? his response was, Its people who are the Yahoodi Zionist Neo-Con Black Water Conspirators.
> 
> The recent legislation moved by establishment has amended article 6 of the constitution and from now onward people who use the following words, why, what, kyoon, kesay, secular, equality, discrimination would be declared traitor and had committed high-treason.
> 
> Maria B. of he doesnt stop me from anything fame is the new cultural ameerun and has recently conducted Lesbian Fashion Week where she paraded naked and slick models on ramps much to the disgust of the newly converts HSY, Tariq Ameen and Tony who had earlier requested Maria to hold a unisex event; they wanted naked men to be paraded. Deepak Perwani inspired by you can do anything is the newest convert and has finally settled down and married, Naswar Khan of my name is Khan and I am not gay repute.
> 
> Ali Azmat who recently got a gift of new hair-piece has ordered the execution of Salman Ahmed on the pretext of his infamous YouTube video. Ali Azmat is the new information minister. His recent reforms is to close all private television except AAG TV; amongst other reforms Ali Azmat has also claimed to developed a song which would seriously effect the frequency of drones flying up to 25,000 feet for which he was awarded Guilt Free Passes for two at Diamond Market, Lahore.
> *Nadeem F.Paracha whose leading a Che styled gorilla movement *and heads, Tahreek-e-Tahafuz-e-Jerks of Pakistan was recently interviewed by BBC (Bharti Broadcasting Corporation) has threatened to sent out dozens of suicidal alcoholics *until and unless his smokers corner piece is not restored at Dawn.*
> 
> Shireen Mazari is the new foreign minister and is on the tour inspecting the recently found samples of lentils found to be of Indian origin found in Karachi. Mrs.Mazari has toured, Karachi, Islamabad, Jhelam and Orakzai Agency on "his" (yes, she's really a man) foreign tours since the rest of the Real Foreign Counties are now considered, Enemies of the Emirates.
> 
> Imran Khan the new prime minister has issued his first statement condemning himself and his own policies and has demanded President Hameed Gul of actually handing 58 (2b) to him. On reminding Imran Khan that he already has 58 (2b) ; Imran Khan has blamed former President Mushraff for all the constitutional mess-ups.
> 
> Islamic Emirates of Hinds has founding father is Mohammad Bin Qasim and Zaid Hamid who has special constitutional guarantees. The economy now depends on poppy fields; a state sponsored program to avenge the death of Salauddin Ayubi.
> 
> A banner just outside the awan-e-hind reads, Jo Amerika ka yaar hai woh ghaddar hai  while China has successfully replaced USA as the only super-power couple of decades ago.
> 
> this is the writer's first try to write fiction and colors dooms day scenario.
> All Right's Reserved 2010 by AKC._



Awesome!!


----------



## Vassnti

> While sitting beneath the new head of state, Mohammad Bin Qasims picture; Joint Chief of Staff and Supreme Commander of Pakistan Army, eight-stared general, General Hazrat Zaid Hamid (may peace with him) is sitting at his new headquarters in Delhi playing RISK (recently he has conquered 68 countries in sixty seconds for which he has given himself forty new gold medals). By the Way, since his nineteenth attempt to conquer India failed; he has graciously renamed GHQ and Pindi as Delhi and asked the rest of majlis-e-shura to rename Islamabad as, New Delhi and Pakistan as Hind which was promptly accepted to satisfy egos. Allll izzz Well!!!



 Miss Jana Hamid will be upset with you.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Good to see healthy points. Now what is the best way to present the evidences against this evil to his followers and to the rest of awaam? If anybody will undertake a media campaign inside Pakistan I will fund them and many others will help you too. I am trying my best by inviting people from the area and educating them on Ajmal Kazzab. 

A couple points that bug me about him though is that he walks around with an underlying fear factor and buffer zone that keeps him believable and safe...that he was a former Mujahideen commander in Afghanistan to fight Soviets (this has to be another lie that can be easily debunked) and thus he has backing of military and intelligence people. I have once watched him give speech in which he brainwashed lots of young males into thinking he was a former big shot Mujahideen commander in Afghanistan, representing Pakistan and they ate it up like free lunch. What if it turns out that somehow he represents a faction of the security establishment? Could these be the same people that once funded Taliban and wanted them to pursue Shariat in the country, before people turned their backs on them and begged the army to launch attacks? We must address this personality in entirety, from toes to burqa.


----------



## sparklingway

As for those who believe that Zaid Hamid came out with this video to clear the misconceptions, sadly you've been fooled here as well.

*The video was leaked*. It was uploaded to Facebook on Tuesday, March 2 at 11:46 am. It was contained within a small circle for the first one hour and then the bubble exploded. Zaid Hamid team have successfully taken the game by claiming that they uploaded the video to clear misconceptions. The Zaid Hamid fan page uploaded the video on Tuesday March 2 at 1:25 pm, 109 mins after it was leaked.

I know it sounds awkward but as he says in the video, he did not want it uploaded to the net back then. When it was leaked, they had to respond.

If anybody has doubts in this regard, I can provide screenshot and upload time evidence from facebook.

As for Jana : I am in no way affiliated with Aalmi Majlis Tahaffuz Khatm-e-Nubuwwat. I'm saying this because I'm pretty sure somebody is going to make such allegations. Anyways, they have also made a statement in this regard that the video was leaked. They did not obtain the video firsthand nor did they upload it. It was uploaded by someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

^^^ They are still trying to recover from this leak. I have seen his HQ swarmed with his staff in the past 72 hours. He has canceled an upcoming speech in Islamabad. We have contacts also within his staff


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Requesting Administration of this board to make this thread STICKY. All further developments and breakthroughs regarding this pivotal f*** up by Syed Zaid Zaman should be posted here, I am sure much of his coming notoriety will have to do with the videos presented on Page 1. 

JazakAllah.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

I don't care if he buried the myth or not. I simply don't agree with his vision and don't support it! He just uses emotions and keeps telling us that we are the best... and somehow we are born to lead the ummah... utter non-sense and BS Crap! About time we realise out strengths and weaknesses rather than staying in a delusional world of his... 

My Conclusion: the guy is looney. It wd be better if we stay away from his psychic ideology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moody

> My conclusion, you'r utter bullshit rather then him, which is obvious from your 4th class unknown status and capabilities, sitting in your tiny room infront of a cheap pc with cheap connection. 16 year old low-grader? Try to watch complete lectures of Zaid hamid instead of pick and choose 5 minutes videos on youtube, spend some time watching them and most important, use your brain cells if you got any by birth.



Wow, a die-hard Zaid Hamid fan !!!


----------



## Ali.009

Some cheelay of unknown mullahs gone pro-active for someone whose speaking for Islam. Where are these mullahs and their so called supporters defaming Zaid Hamid while whole country is indulged in Riba and in the hands of corrupt politicians. Not to mention and many of our mauvlis are actually indian agents with beard, nothing else.

Losers with cheap internet connection are doing their best, fake muallahs and TTP supporters are active. Ill even support a Qadiani/Christian if he is sincere with Pakistan and bash a fake sectarian mullah. 2 penny terrorist mullahs can only indulge masses which are sheeps [example above] into such matters and nothing else.


----------



## Kompromat

*@ Thunder Omni Role / 15k USD comes up to over 1.2 Million Rupees !!!!

Here is a list of those who will rent your house:

1: CIA

2: Black water

3: Warn buffet

4: RAW

5: Sultan Hassan Albolkia

6: King Abdullah 

You should have been in that PTV show FIFTY FIFTY 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Black blood said:


> *@ Thunder Omni Role / 15k USD comes up to over 1.2 Million Rupees !!!!
> 
> Here is a list of those who will rent your house:
> 
> 1: CIA
> 
> 2: Black water
> 
> 3: Warn buffet
> 
> 4: RAW
> 
> 5: Sultan Hassan Albolkia
> 
> 6: King Abdullah
> 
> You should have been in that PTV show FIFTY FIFTY
> *



No RAW love to work discreetly.we dont buy $15 k/ per month rental apartment  ..so RAW is out from the list..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Some cheelay of unknown mullahs gone pro-active for someone whose speaking for Islam. Where are these mullahs and their so called supporters defaming Zaid Hamid while whole country is indulged in Riba and in the hands of corrupt politicians. Not to mention and many of our mauvlis are actually indian agents with beard, nothing else.
> 
> Losers with cheap internet connection are doing their best, fake muallahs and TTP supporters are active. Ill even support a Qadiani/Christian if he is sincere with Pakistan and bash a fake sectarian mullah. 2 penny terrorist mullahs can only indulge masses which are sheeps [example above] into such matters and nothing else.


Or Zaid Hamid just got caught lying? There is videographical evidence of him admitting knowing Yousuf Ali and also defending him. Will you now become a follower of Yousuf Ali too like Zaid Zaman Hamid?

I got a news flash for you. Non-maulvis hate him more for his plans of implementing Khilafat-e-Rashideen and opposing Pakistan's secular system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

My Request to Mods is to Close this thread & lets wait for the right moment if Time proves him Right and regards him or Proves him Wrong and Punishes him.

Lets not worry about who he is , what he does or how much rent he pays 

what is to be worried about is the question if he is doing the right thing or not as most of our well known faces.

Time will decide but so far he has put a spark in youth's hearts about gearing up to take Pakistan to its heights.

Educationaly , Financially , Morally & Millitarily.

Thanks :


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Or Zaid Hamid just got caught lying? There is videographical evidence of him admitting knowing Yousuf Ali and also defending him. Will you now become a follower of Yousuf Ali too like Zaid Zaman Hamid?
> 
> I got a news flash for you. Non-maulvis hate him more for his plans of implementing Khilafat-e-Rashideen and opposing *Pakistan's secular system*.



When did we become the Secular republic of Pakistan ?


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Or Zaid Hamid just got caught lying? There is videographical evidence of him admitting knowing Yousuf Ali and also defending him. Will you now become a follower of Yousuf Ali too like Zaid Zaman Hamid?
> 
> I got a news flash for you. Non-maulvis hate him more for his plans of implementing Khilafat-e-Rashideen and opposing Pakistan's secular system.



You can make someone a fool who has not seen the video, inciting some religious emotions for no reason, but since ive seen the whole video of zaid hamid busting the terrorist takferi maulavi and how he was linked to Yusad Ali. He never lied, but you are, and by lying yourself, you'r just degrading and discrediting yourself while you are under the impression of fooling others. On the other hand, what Yusuf Ali or anyone has to do with nation defence and security  Talk about religious freedom? Ill even support a christian over some corrupted monkey mullahs and their hooligan followers, if i have some hope in that christian doing any better for Pakistan. 

I dont know what your intention is behind all this, but truth is, maulvis will now try to do everything to defame Zaid Hamid and save their arses, they dont have any other choice. 

Oh so much for your brain-storm, many non-maulvis so called intellectual-wanabee's hate Pakistan too.


----------



## Awesome

Black blood said:


> When did we become the Secular republic of Pakistan ?


We have always been, the name doesn't make a difference. 

As Zaid Hamid grumbles in the videos, "Pakistan's session courts supercede the Shariah Courts".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

The youth is not limited to the yuppy class. The yuppies are hardly 5&#37; of the population. Tell him to address the people living in slums. They'll ask for utilities and jobs and health and beat him when he doesn't deliver.

The Yusuf Ali allegations only go to show how deceitful he can be. His past is shady and it has been proven beyond a shadow of doubt. 

His claims are mostly lies and his stories are the ramblings of a lunatic going on a imaginative spree. He spews hatred and war drivels from his mouth all the time. The Khilafa, gold based economy and United States of Islam are nothing new, we've seen every opportunistic ambitious wanker promising these dreams as well. He glorifies history by distorting it beyond any imaginable extent and has made his followers unable to see objectively where and how mistakes were made.

Why should this thread be closed? Because we are trying to have an objective debate on whether he lied not once not twice but a million times?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> You can make someone a fool who has not seen the video, inciting some religious emotions for no reason, but since ive seen the whole video of zaid hamid busting the terrorist takferi maulavi and how he was linked to Yusad Ali. He never lied, but you are.
> 
> I dont know what your intention is behind all this, but truth is, maulvis will now try to do everything to defame Zaid Hamid and save their arses, they dont have any other choice.
> 
> Oh so much for your brain-storm, many non-maulvis so called intellectual-wanabee's hate Pakistan too.


What the hell are these terms, Takfiri maulvi? Zaid Hamid admitted his links to Yousuf Ali which he lied. He also talks about Khilafat-e-Rashideen to be implemented in Pakistan which is AGAINST the law and constitution of Pakistan. He discredits Pakistan's courts just because they are not Islamic. 

How does Zaid Hamid hurt the Maulvis? Maulvis want Shariat, Zaid Hamid wants Shariat. Its the rest of the Pakistan which has voted out all religious parties from power in all elections don't want Shariat!

Aiwai you and Zaid hamid are crying Maulvi Maulvi Maulvi. First answer to us PAKISTANIS first for the treachery of inciting rebellion against the Pakistani government!

Zaid Hamid is a Beardless Mullah himself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> You can make someone a fool who has not seen the video, inciting some religious emotions for no reason, but since ive seen the whole video of zaid hamid busting the terrorist takferi maulavi and how he was linked to Yusad Ali.



I realize that you are yet to listen to the 53min audio of Yusuf Ali that Zaid Hamid witnessed in Bait ur Raza (he speaks for a short while as well). 

Listen to it and then reach a conclusion.

Read the three posts here, here and here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Black blood said:


> Time will decide but so far he has put a spark in youth's hearts about gearing up to take Pakistan to its heights.
> 
> Educationaly , Financially , Morally & Millitarily.
> 
> Thanks :



In a recent marriage ceremony he attended of a military family, the scene was spectacular. He came in and all teenage boys and girls clanged to him, pestering him for pictures.

He has the support of dumbass naive folks who can't tell right from wrong. It's become a fashionable thing to support Zaid Hamid. The spark is a spark of Mullahism and aggression. He should let these kids study in universities not amass political rallies in his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> The youth is not limited to the yuppy class. The yuppies are hardly 5% of the population. Tell him to address the people living in slums. They'll ask for utilities and jobs and health and beat him when he doesn't deliver.
> 
> The Yusuf Ali allegations only go to show how deceitful he can be. His past is shady and it has been proven beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> His claims are mostly lies and his stories are the ramblings of a lunatic going on a imaginative spree. He spews hatred and derivels war all the time. The Khilafa, gold based economy and United States of Islam are nothing new, we've seen every opportunistic ambitious wanker promising these dreams as well. He glorifies history by distorting it beyond any imaginable extent and has made his followers unable to see objectively where and how mistakes were made.
> 
> Why should this thread be closed? Because we are trying to have an objective debate on whether he lied not once not twice but a million times?



And why should will listen to your BS while all you'r doing is spewing hate Since you cant beat him over logical lines, you and your supporters in US have come up with a great idea, incite religious emotionalism which greatly effects the ***** population of Pakistan. Good idea i must say.

With the picture of an Athiest in your profile, Karl mArx the bloody murderer of 20th century, i am even wasting my time replying to you since your cheap internet connection in US wont help you much in your goals.

You'll be a history soon along with your mentally handicapped comrades, sitting in US, talking about Pakistan, following a corrupted atheist individual known as Karl Marx, who was a bloody freemasom himself.


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> And why should will listen to your BS while all you'r doing is spewing hate Since you cant beat him over logical lines, you and your supporters in US have come up with a great idea, incite religious emotionalism which greatly effects the ***** population of Pakistan. Good idea i must say.
> 
> With the picture of an Athiest in your profile, Karl mArx the bloody murderer of 20th century, i am even wasting my time replying to you since your cheap internet connection in US wont help you much in your goals.
> 
> You'll be a history soon along with your mentally handicapped comrades, sitting in US, talking about Pakistan, following a corrupted atheist individual known as Karl Marx, who was a bloody freemasom himself.



Marx was a mason. Joke of the century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> I realize that you are yet to listen to the 53min audio of Yusuf Ali that Zaid Hamid witnessed in Bait ur Raza (he speaks for a short while as well).
> 
> Listen to it and then reach a conclusion.
> 
> Read the three posts here, here and here




Your tricks are visible, even courts do not rely on weak and bogus evidences which can be easily tampered and copied and even created in 20th century. Therefore, its a joke to post some audio tapes of unknown origin. Presenting your evidences to monkeys in Zoo will help as, they'll listen to you and will probably understand you too.


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Your tricks are visible, even courts do not rely on weak and bogus evidences which can be easily tampered and copied and even created in 20th century. Therefore, its a joke to post some audio tapes of unknown origin. Presenting your evidences to monkeys in Zoo will help as, they'll listen to you and will probably understand you too.


Why doesn't Zaid Hamid come forward and claim that those tapes of him speaking at the Yousuf Ali speech is a fake? He hasn't once said that.

Perhaps because he knows forensics analysts can easily determine if its true or not.


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> Marx was a mason. Joke of the century



Yes, if you will watch the complete picture of your atheist hero Karl Marx, you'll understand that hes making a specific sign which is the world famous masonic symbol, one hand hidden :








Obviously i dont expect you to believe it and rather defend your atheist Hero and speak for Khatm e Nubwat? Do i smell some bloody hpyocricy! Followers of atheists speaking for The Blessed Prophets!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> Your tricks are visible, even courts do not rely on weak and bogus evidences which can be easily tampered and copied and even created in 20th century. Therefore, its a joke to post some audio tapes of unknown origin. Presenting your evidences to monkeys in Zoo will help as, they'll listen to you and will probably understand you too.



I will play it for monkeys and even they'll understand that ZH has lied absolutely about his past and has shamelessly defended Yusuf Ali. For defending Yusuf he had to go on a attack against the other party which he did.

The audio tapes have been obtained from the court proceedings and have not been tampered in any way. The defence did not bring into question the authenticity of the claim or the nature of the sermon into question. 14 eye witnesses testified before the Session Court of the Honourable Mian Muhammad Jahangir.

If you can debunk my claims point by point you are more than welcome. I'm debating here because I believe in the authenticity of my claims but I'm welcoming you to prove me wrong, in which case I will accept my fault (if there is any). My claims are open to debunking.

If you have nothing to add except calling me a CIA agent or calling Marx a freemason, then it goes to show that the rebuttal from ZH was weak and full of lies as usual.

If the debate turns to accusations and masonry, I'll choose not to add anything more to this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Why doesn't Zaid Hamid come forward and claim that those tapes of him speaking at the Yousuf Ali speech is a fake? He hasn't once said that.
> 
> Perhaps because he knows forensics analysts can easily determine if its true or not.



Because the supporters of Zaid Hamid are not interested in him giving explaintions to unknown indiviauls like you and your party. They want to listen to threats Pakistan currently face and what needs to be done, and thats what you and your party does not want him to do. The rule here is, I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR RELIGIOUS SECTARIAN DRAMA! I CARE FOR PAKISTAN! YUSUF ALI IS DEAD FOR ME AND YOU. Many consider Quaid a Kaffir and same goes for Iqbal, but for me they are the world class leaders. Thats all i care about.

Good luck with the tactics!


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> Why doesn't Zaid Hamid come forward and claim that those tapes of him speaking at the Yousuf Ali speech is a fake? He hasn't once said that.
> 
> Perhaps because he knows forensics analysts can easily determine if its true or not.



I verified the audio months ago, any monkey can do that using DC Live Forensics 7.

His fans obviously denied that it was until he accepted that he was an acquaintance. They're in a qundary . Voice spectrum is a match of above 90&#37;. Such a high probability is admissible in court. Also additional peaks at AC frequencies specify if the tape has been tampered with (audio forensics engineers have databases of power grid profiles and they can narrow down area of recording as well). None of such peaks did I find in my analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> If you can debunk my claims point by point you are more than welcome. I'm debating here because I believe in the authenticity of my claims but I'm welcoming you to prove me wrong, in which case I will accept my fault (if there is any). My claims are open to debunking.
> 
> If you have nothing to add except calling me a CIA agent or calling Marx a freemason, then it goes to show that the rebuttal from ZH was weak and full of lies as usual.
> 
> If the debate turns to accusations and masonry, I'll choose not to add anything more to this topic.




Why do you are against Yusuf Ali? Who are you? What are your motives? You are more shadowy and your presnce is more objectionable to me. Madly in love with atheists and speaking for Blessed Prophets, thats a clear cut hypocrisy in action and makes your claim sound like a circus show! 

Thats what 2 penny khatam e nabwaut organizations has come to, atheist lovers defending prophets too! WOHO! Actually you are making fun of religion more then anyone else over here and have busted yourself.


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Aiwai you and Zaid hamid are crying Maulvi Maulvi Maulvi. First answer to us PAKISTANIS first for the treachery of inciting rebellion against the Pakistani government!
> 
> Zaid Hamid is a Beardless Mullah himself!





We dont want a corrupt government inside Pakistan, i can see the reasons behind your opposition, and they are obvious and you have all the right  anyone will do anything to save their power. Supporter of PPPP or some other corrupt MNA OR MPA or something? You'r position of being a netural 'Pakistaní' is busted. 

And in case you have not noticed, Zaid Hamid does have a beard, makes me wonder who you'r talking about really?


----------



## sparklingway

Come with Sharia proofs that I have committed apostasy or you are liable to the same punishments that ZH himself prescribed for the "ghatya mulvi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> I knew you'd stoop low. Karl Marx has more to with political philosophy than any person on this planet. His contribution to the understanding of history as a constant struggle of classes is above any other material ever presented in this field. I'm a centrist with leftist inclinations. Marx represents the heart of leftist ideology, hence the Marx avatar. Marx has nothing to do with any individual's religious affiliations.
> 
> You had nothing better to do than call my beliefs into question. Calling me an atheist, you committed the same crime that the maulvis did according to ZH. If I am atheist, then I've become a murtid, the punishment for which in Islam in know to everybody. Now come with Sharia proof against me as ZH demanded against Yusuf Ali.
> 
> Why am I against Zaid Hamid :- As I said earlier, he'll pied piper this youth to an abyss so deep we might never be able to recover.




And i also knew you wont stop, you dont have too. How innocently you'r portraying your ideal personality - Karl Marx as someone whose corrupt ideology is based on nothing but religion bashing. Now you can fool an 8th grader but anyone a having a little bit of familiarity with the teachings of karl marx will understand how he has based all of his so called socialistic fascist ideology over religion bashing and atheist thoughts. Religion a tool for oppression?!!! WOHO!

Support such a corrupt fool and then speaking for a religion like Islam and Pakistan (the fortress of Islam) while sitting in a tiny town in IL, USA and clamining to have access to classified "audio" information of some unknown case which happen to be around 10 years ago! Not to mention the pathetic-ness of Pakistani courts and their data management system, one is unable to find shyte which is 1 week old, but you dig out 10 year old treasure, while sitting millions of miles away. And then speaking for Pakistani youth while you yourself have abandoned Pakistan. (Pause for a laugh)


Hey, even if i want to believe you, i CANT! Because your so funny!


UNITED ATHEIST COMMUNITY FOR KHATAM E NUBAWAT!! HAHAHAA!!

Ps : I never claim&#233;d that you are an experienced apostate, but just pointing out your relations with atheists and your role models and things you'r speaking for! HIGH LEVEL CONTRADICTIONS EVEN A BLIND FOOL can see


----------



## sparklingway

You said:-


Ali.009 said:


> UNITED ATHEIST COMMUNITY FOR KHATAM E NUBAWAT!! HAHAHAA!!



Who's the community? Marx is dead so you're referring to me. Anyways, leave that matter. I believe you that you did not claim that I'm an atheist, only that I'm in love with an atheist.

An atheist can be more moral than a religious man and more intelligent than a religious man as well. There is no correlation b/w religion and being a good person or being an intelligent person. Science and philosophy do not require examination from the lens of religion. Both things can go very much hand in hand. Richard Feynman is my favourite physicist and he was an atheist. Other scientist I adore are John Van Neumann and Nikola Tesla. Neumann was a Catholic and Tesla wished for a mix of Buddhism and Christianity to follow.

My favourite Pakistani physicist is Pervez Hoodbhoy, he's an agnostic to say the least. My favourite Pakistani engineer is Shahid Bokhari, he's a muslim. My favourite Pakistani scientist has been Abdus Salam, he was a Ahmadi. 

What I want to say is, the religious inclinations of people I adore, read or study has nothing to do with my beliefs in any way.

Free thinking men, as the word say, think freely. They aren't enclosed in a box by the words of a youtube-facebook-university auditorium preacher.

PS:- I'm pretty sure you'll come with atleast one hoodbhoy hatred comment. If you don't, then there must be some weird things going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Because the supporters of Zaid Hamid are not interested in him giving explaintions to unknown indiviauls like you and your party. They want to listen to threats Pakistan currently face and what needs to be done, and thats what you and your party does not want him to do. The rule here is, I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR RELIGIOUS SECTARIAN DRAMA! I CARE FOR PAKISTAN! YUSUF ALI IS DEAD FOR ME AND YOU. Many consider Quaid a Kaffir and same goes for Iqbal, but for me they are the world class leaders. Thats all i care about.
> 
> Good luck with the tactics!


Quaid wanted a secular Pakistan, Zaid Hamid wants a Khilafat-e-Rashideen Nizaam. Don't equate Zaid Hamid him with the likes of Quaid... Even I don't care about who he considers a prophet or not, I care when he has little kids chanting imposition of theocracy within Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> We dont want a corrupt government inside Pakistan, i can see the reasons behind your opposition, and they are obvious and you have all the right  anyone will do anything to save their power. Supporter of PPPP or some other corrupt MNA OR MPA or something? You'r position of being a netural 'Pakistaní' is busted.
> 
> And in case you have not noticed, Zaid Hamid does have a beard, makes me wonder who you'r talking about really?


Corruption is because of Corrupt people. There is nothing wrong with Democratic system of Pakistan which has even forced the President to back off on all his tyrannical rulings. The Secular law prevailed over Zardari, not some qazi's court.

Zaid Hamid talks about imposing a theocracy upon us. Which is wrong. Pakistan has MILLIONS of non-Muslims and millions of Muslim minority sects. Law should be equal for all Pakistanis, that is true Pakistaniat. Not his Mullah-o-cracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I wonder in amesement why even educated university students like an idiot like this hamid retard.
To hell with stupid conspiracy thories like neo cons,masions and crap.
Hes doing no good except polluting mind of people with his useless brain washing ghazve hind crap.


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> You said:-
> 
> 
> Who's the community? Marx is dead so you're referring to me. Anyways, leave that matter. I believe you that you did not claim that I'm an atheist, only that I'm in love with an atheist.
> 
> An atheist can be more moral than a religious man and more intelligent than a religious man as well. There is no correlation b/w religion and being a good person or being an intelligent person. Science and philosophy do not require examination from the lens of religion. Both things can go very much hand in hand. Richard Feynman is my favourite physicist and he was an atheist. Other scientist I adore are John Van Neumann and Nikola Tesla. Neumann was a Catholic and Tesla wished for a mix of Buddhism and Christianity to follow.
> 
> My favourite Pakistani physicist is Pervez Hoodbhoy, he's an agnostic to say the least. My favourite Pakistani engineer is Shahid Bokhari, he's a muslim. My favourite Pakistani scientist has been Abdus Salam, he was a Ahmadi.
> 
> What I want to say is, the religious inclinations of people I adore, read or study has nothing to do with my beliefs in any way.
> 
> Free thinking men, as the word say, think freely. They aren't enclosed in a box by the words of a youtube-facebook-university auditorium preacher.
> 
> PS:- I'm pretty sure you'll come with atleast one hoodbhoy hatred comment. If you don't, then there must be some weird things going on.



Oh yes, but half of the individuals you list above are anti-Pakistani elements, most famous one being prof hudboy the ateist himself. You can be anyone but your inclinations are for sure with anti-Pakistan elements and which you have admitted yourself.

Atheist can be good in a jungle living with animals, but not in a civilized human society. Atheists have caused more havoc and destruction in this world then anyone else ever could. Famous one being your king hero Karl Marx, whose dialectical materialist philosophy was the cause of World wars, and communist rape of mankind, inviting everyone to act like dogs and pigs and.

Like i said, atheists and their chamchay in one form and another, cause more havoc then any good, which is clear from your posts above. Sitting in some tiny USA town while thinking for Pakistani Youth, what a pathetic joke. There are enough patriotic Pakistanis to takecare for Pakistan.

On the other hand, there are millions of muslims involved in Riba, interest and all un-islamic practices, yet they call themselves muslims. A muslim is known by is deeds, not by his name. 

But similarly, keep your view in mind, Ill rather support a christian then a muslim if hes sincere for Pakistan, his religious views do not appeal to me nor don't i give a 2 penny shyte about them. But since you dont have any problem with religious views of an ATHIEST! You suddenly have all the problem with religious views of Zaid hamid!! 

Dude, your childish tactics are unfolding! So your pathetic BS regarding Zaid Hamid and his religious views wont have any effect on me and others too, i am sure of it. We know who to listen, a shadowy unknown character sitting over cheap internet connection in USA supporting atheist terrorists like Karl Marx or someone inside Pakistan speaking truth and Haq.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Allah knows better.

He should be given a chance to prove his innocence.

Many questions are not worth to be answered but some questions should be answered to clear the misunderstanding...

It makes him more controversial when he says that he is too busy to answer the questions as his mission is very broad or some other excuses...

People need food, education jobs etc to survive...
The war hysteria he creates has to be taken serious..

If he wants to change the system than he should prove his innocence from the existing system..
By saying that he will drag others to Sharia Court is an easy way out because our system is based on different standards and he knows it very well...

I am neutral in this case as I do not have facts to back my opinion but he MUST prove his innocence...

If I was guilty I would have made same excuses...

I hope he is not guilty but if he is than proper steps should be taken...

I have read many pages of this discussion and no one is ready to change the views which means that we should present facts not opinions...

I do not care that he backed Yusuf or not but the most important thing of all is...people... they follow him...
I hope he is right but if he is not than there is a bad news...

He is like a ship...if he can save him by proving facts than the ship won't sink but if he fails to prove him than the ship will sink very soon..
and people in the ship will also drown.. i.e. people who follow him


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Quaid wanted a secular Pakistan, Zaid Hamid wants a Khilafat-e-Rashideen Nizaam. Don't equate Zaid Hamid him with the likes of Quaid... Even I don't care about who he considers a prophet or not, I care when he has little kids chanting imposition of theocracy within Pakistan.



Oh please, dont star your secular Pakistan anthem. There is no point in talking about these issues with me because i know well enough what Quaid wants, you can influence a teen in pre-puberty years but not me. I also dont want to start this debate with you because you wont agree with me, nor do i will agree with you. No point to talk. You have all the right to disagree with Zaid Hamid, but some atheists loving people who have no objections in religious views of Karl Marx have objections in religious views of Zaid Hamid! Thats all they can reply a theory with!


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> Oh yes, but half of the individuals you list above are anti-Pakistani elements, most famous one being prof hudboy the ateist himself. You can be anyone but your inclinations are for sure with anti-Pakistan elements and which you have admitted yourself.


Who defines "anti-pakistan" elements? Does "anti-Pakistan" even have a meaning? Oh, I remember Hazrat Zaid says anybody who disagrees with him is Pakistani, RAW/CIA/MOSSAD/RAMA/NASA/KFC and he's liable to death. Welcome to the fake khilafa autocracy of Zaid Hamid.

As I said you had to attack Hoodbhoy, a distinguished nuclear and particle physicist. 



> Atheist can be good in a jungle living with animals, but not in a civilized human society. Atheists have caused more havoc and destruction in this world then anyone else ever could. Famous one being your king hero Karl Marx, whose dialectical materialist philosophy was the cause of World wars, and communist rape of mankind, inviting everyone to act like dogs and pigs and.


Hate speech and nothing more.



> Like i said, atheists and their chamchay in one form and another, cause more havoc then any good, which is clear from your posts above. Sitting in some tiny USA town while thinking for Pakistani Youth, what a pathetic joke. There are enough patriotic Pakistanis to takecare for Pakistan.


I do not have to prove my loyalty to you or anybody for that matter. 
P.S. Most of the good schools are in small college towns. 



> Dude, your childish tactics are unfolding! So your pathetic BS regarding Zaid Hamid and his religious views wont have any effect on me and others too, i am sure of it. We know who to listen, a shadowy unknown character sitting over cheap internet connection in USA supporting atheist terrorists like Karl Marx or someone inside Pakistan speaking truth and Haq.



As you said, it won't have an effect as you have become a worshipper rather than a listener. It's the same stuff over and over again. People worship political leaders who rise not through the power of the ballot but the power of their blood lineage. Every new preacher has the same mindless crowd worshipping him. 

Worshiping is the word. Be objective and try to analyze every word. Your comments on my patriotism or your naive views about socialism will have no effect on the irrefutable allegations that ZH cannot disprove.


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Corruption is because of Corrupt people. There is nothing wrong with Democratic system of Pakistan which has even forced the President to back off on all his tyrannical rulings. The Secular law prevailed over Zardari, not some qazi's court.
> 
> Zaid Hamid talks about imposing a theocracy upon us. Which is wrong. Pakistan has MILLIONS of non-Muslims and millions of Muslim minority sects. Law should be equal for all Pakistanis, that is true Pakistaniat. Not his Mullah-o-cracy.




Dude dude! give me a break pliss! Please go and ask what democracy and what national government is from a person walking down the road infront of your home (if your in Pakistan, because most people talking about pakistan live far away ). 

Pakistani politicans are zalim, corrupt, and napak rulers ever. They'll soon be questionéd in grave and in the judgement, not far away. And supporter of Zulm and Zalim is a Zalim himself. Remember, grave is not far away.


----------



## moody

Asim Aquil said:


> Quaid wanted a secular Pakistan,




Mr Jinnah himself was a secular person throughout his life.


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> Who defines "anti-pakistan" elements? Does "anti-pakistan" even have a meaning?
> 
> As I said you had to attack Hoodbhoy, a distinguished nuclear and particle physicist.
> 
> 
> Hate speech and nothing more.
> 
> 
> I do not have to prove my loyalty to you or anybody for that matter.
> P.S. Most of the good schools are in small college towns.
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, it won't have an effect as you have become a worshipper rather than a listener. It's the same stuff over and over again. People worship political leaders who rise not through the power of the ballot but the power of their blood lineage. Every new preacher has the same mindless crowd worshipping him.
> 
> Worshiping is the word. Be objective and try to analyze every word. Your comments on my patriotism or your naive views about socialism will have no effect on the irrefutable allegations that ZH cannot disprove.




Nice, cutting and paste replies. Well, you'r getting fooled by your own Self. Earlier you handsomely wrote "Religious views of Karl Marx dont have any effect on you" And i believe you say that because you are truely in love with his personality and theories, because somehow they appeal to your level of thinking and appeal to your mind and you go supporting them.

But strangely and oddly enough, all you could ever reply to Zaid Hamid was with religious accusations questioning his religious beliefs! inciting hate-ful religious sentiments in the masses. I would have paid some tiny attention if you had opposed him in a dignified manner and presented alternative theories to his, but no, since you could not, you and your u known supporters retreat to incite hateful religious emotionalism in pakistani masses. (not really masses, but just a few users around internet and with the help of some ***** maulvis who are always at the disposal for anything) Fakeness at its best, you'r loosing at your own game bro. 

Atheist religious views are not important for you when supporting his theory, but Zaid Hamid's religious inclinations are of much importance that you'r sitting since hours in USA (i believe you on that) and replying on this thread! WOW. I guess time was money in US  


Clear cut authentic hypocrisy! Anyone reading my conversation with you will see your game and face.

And ps : there is no useless flaming against your beloved national socialistic atheist school of thought, its a fact that rape of mankind has been done by a bunch of athiests. Facts are not inflammatory comments.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hey Ali you can't accuse people to be Atheists and same goes to other people you can't accuse Zaid Hamid...

We should refrain from such statements even if we know the facts... 

The most important thing in this case is the young generation....

Zaid Hamid's preachings are based on facts or self made hululala...

He is affecting the youth directly or indirectly what ever the case might be...


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> But strangely and oddly enough, all you could ever reply to Zaid Hamid was with religious accusations questioning his religious beliefs! inciting hate-ful religious sentiments in the masses. I would have paid some tiny attention if you had opposed him in a dignified manner and presented alternative theories to his, but no, since you could not, you and your u known supporters retreat to incite hateful religious emotionalism in pakistani masses. (not really masses, but just a few users around internet) Fakeness at its best, you'r loosing at your own game bro.



The thread is supposedly about "Zaid Hamid Buries the Yusuf 'Kazzab' Myth - The TRUTH". At least that is what the name of the thread is.

The Zaid Hamid commentary thread(sticky one) is dedicated to analysis on him, to which I have contributed (albeit little) but will definitely be contributing much more.

This thread is dealing with his reply to which I have brought rebuttals. Most of the rebuttals have come from his accusers. I have asked you to prove them wrong. You have failed to do so.

If you make a thread about Zaid Hamid's hair or his nose, then it will deal with that and not the twisted historical accounts that he narrates.



> I guess time was money in US


I "guess" you meant to say "thought"


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> The thread is supposedly about "Zaid Hamid Buries the Yusuf 'Kazzab' Myth - The TRUTH". At least that is what the name of the thread is.
> 
> The Zaid Hamid commentary thread(sticky one) is dedicated to analysis on him, to which I have contributed (albeit little) but will definitely be contributing much more.
> 
> This thread is dealing with his reply to which I have brought rebuttals. Most of the rebuttals have come from his accusers. I have asked you to prove them wrong. You have failed to do so.
> 
> If you make a thread about Zaid Hamid's hair or his nose, then it will deal with that and not the twisted historical accounts that he narrates.




No No no, mr unknow internet user, my question remains? Why religious veiws of Zaid Hamid are of much importance to you that you'r investing alot of time and replying on this thread while living in US (indian or isreali) ?

Why the religious veiws are so much important while you write earlier :



> What I want to say is, the religious inclinations of people I adore, read or study has nothing to do with my beliefs in any way.




So the atheists you adore [karl marx], which are hated by majority of human kind, you dont care about their religious views. But you have all the objection to the RELIGIOUS VIEWS of Zaid Hamid, and not his theoretical views? A civilized human (which you claim yourself to be) would reply to his theories if he disagree with them, and not reply to his religious views lol!


Care to freaking answer! LOL! Don't forget that each one of us has to enter grave. My matter is done with you, i've unfolded your face and your flaws and contradictions. You'r nothing but just an average internet user probably corrupted by reading mein kampf.


Have fun.s


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> No No no, mr unknow internet user, my question remains? Why religious veiws of Zaid Hamid are of much importance to you that you'r investing alot of time and replying on this thread while living in US (indian or isreali) ?



You have again shown your senseless and idiotic attitude. As I said, the same CIA/RAW/MOSSAD rant. Nothing better to do.



> So the atheist you adore [karl marx], which are hated by majority of human kind, you dont care about their religious views. But you have all the objection to the RELIGIOUS VIEWS of Zaid Hamid, and not his theoretical views? A civilized human (which you claim yourself to be) would reply to his theories if he disagree with them, and not reply to his religious views lol!



I have said earlier that I believe in the freedom of religion. The problem is that he is using religion to incite hatred and feeding a potion of hate. When he brings religion into the equation, I have the right to bring religion into the equation as well. He talks of a khilafa and uses Islamic principles to pump the youth, then I have the right to question his religious views and his political views. Had he preached a revolutionary ideology irrespective of religion, I would have never even written a single sentence on his religion. He brought religion into the game, the mullahs accused him, he failed to reply properly, he must face the music.

*If he clears all doubts in this regard, I'll be more than happy to take all my words back.*



> Care to freaking answer! LOL! Don't forget that each one of us has to enter grave. My matter is done with you, i've unfolded your face and your flaws and contradictions. You'r nothing but just an average internet user probably corrupted by reading mein kampf.



Mein Kampf is the only book you know of because of your limited ability to understand socialism. Fascism, Nazism and Socialism are entirely different concepts. Trotskyism and Reformism are far far away from Fascism. Your limited knowledge of European History or Socialist philosophy is crystal clear in this useless rant.


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Dude dude! give me a break pliss! Please go and ask what democracy and what national government is from a person walking down the road infront of your home (if your in Pakistan, because most people talking about pakistan live far away ).
> 
> Pakistani politicans are zalim, corrupt, and napak rulers ever. They'll soon be questionéd in grave and in the judgement, not far away. And supporter of Zulm and Zalim is a Zalim himself. Remember, grave is not far away.


I will rather see OFFICIAL results in ballot boxes.

When the Swat girl flogging happened, what was the reaction from Pakistanis? They are horrified and disgusted. That is the type of Nizaam Zaid Hamid wants imposed on us?


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> You have again shown your senseless and idiotic attitude. As I said, the same CIA/RAW/MOSSAD rant. Nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I have said earlier that I believe in the freedom of religion. The problem is that he is using religion to incite hatred and feeding a potion of hate.
> 
> When he brings religion into the equation, I have the right to bring religion into the equation as well. He talks of a khilafa and uses Islamic principles to pump the youth, then I have the right to question his religious views and his political views.
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Kampf is the only book you know of because of your limited ability to understand socialism. Fascism, Nazism and Socialism are entirely different concepts. Trotskyism and Reformism are far far away from Fascism. Your limited knowledge of European History or Socialist philosophy is crystal clear in this useless rant.



Replying to his views regarding a different political system by questioning his religious views? Why not reply sensibly and in a mature fashion disapproving that his claims of achieving kalifa are impractical? Care to do that? Bring on your arguments and ill consider you a sensible karl marx lover.

You see, you'r just using religious views of him, which are totally false and fake anyway, and adding a bit of sectarianism into it and trying to achieve your goals. While you openly display the picture of a famous atheist and promoter of animal philophosy over earth.

And oh my, i guess you'r watching some indian or isreali Zaid Hamid, because the one i know does not incite religious hate (like you are, while following atheist), the Zaid Hamid i know only reads and describes Iqbal and Quaid. 

That is your main target! But hey, Iqbaliat Zindabad! 

The Zaid Hamid i know speaks for Islamic Caliphate, which has been implemented for many centuries, i dont see any problem with that! But you do! So again you'r target is islam and its political institute.

Like i said, atheist lovers suddenly popping up to speak for Islam. Internet is always a blessing for Ibless!


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> I will rather see OFFICIAL results in ballot boxes.
> 
> When the Swat girl flogging happened, what was the reaction from Pakistanis? They are horrified and disgusted. That is the type of Nizaam Zaid Hamid wants imposed on us?



Absolute naiveness! Its not my fault if thats the only thing about shariat you know of! Learn islam and shariat before you start opposing it.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Why are Sir Zaid supporters so angry always???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali.009

fateh71 said:


> Why are Sir Zaid supporters so angry always???



Same question goes to his non-supporters.


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> We have always been, the name doesn't make a difference.
> 
> As Zaid Hamid grumbles in the videos, "Pakistan's session courts supercede the Shariah Courts".



that is a new information


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> Replying to his views regarding a different political system by questioning his religious views? Why not reply sensibly and in a mature fashion disapproving that his claims of achieving kalifa are impractical? Care to do that? Bring on your arguments and ill consider you a sensible karl marx lover.
> 
> You see, you'r just using religious views of him, which are totally false and fake anyway, and adding a bit of sectarianism into it and trying to achieve your goals. While you openly display the picture of a famous atheist and promoter of animal philophosy over earth.
> 
> And oh my, i guess you'r watching some indian or isreali Zaid Hamid, because the one i know does not incite religious hate (like you are, while following atheist), the Zaid Hamid i know only reads and describes Iqbal and Quaid.
> 
> That is your main target! But hey, Iqbaliat Zindabad!
> 
> The Zaid Hamid i know speaks for Islamic Caliphate, which has been implemented for many centuries, i dont see any problem with that! But you do! So again you'r target is islam and its political institute.
> 
> Like i said, atheist lovers suddenly popping up to speak for Islam. Internet is always a blessing for Ibless!



[sarcasm]I fully support your views. You will lead this country and entire humanity to a very prosperous and great future. 

Indeed Zaid Hamid is not a hate monger. He is a pacifist, as his deputy Maria B says. Never has he indulged in war mongering. Oh no, never ![/sarcasm]

P.S:- You have again failed to debunk any of the claims, hence failed to respond to the crux of the topic.


----------



## sparklingway

fateh71 said:


> Why are Sir Zaid supporters so angry always???



because as your sig says " "Ajmal Kasab is Amar Singh, a sikh' - Zaid Hamid"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KillBill

Jana said:


> On the other hand its a red Turkish cap  [/B] Our love for our Turks, Turk ottomons is still alive.



But in one of the shows he said that, He is wearing the cap as he is more vulnerable to cold these days. Thand se bachne ke liye yeah cap hai. 

Please check the youtube video on that. ( Funny side of Zaid Hamid or something like that)


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> P.S:- You have again failed to debunk any of the claims, hence failed to respond to the crux of the topic.



Claims? By whome? Some unknown atheist lover sending fake audio tapes? Sorry, even a court in ethopia wont give 2 peeny shyte to such claims, i am still doing a great service to you by replying you, only to understand how mind of people like you works.

I was expecting that you'll retreat to sarcasm in the end. But you have failed to give answers to your own blunders.

Karl Marx religious views are of no importance to you, Zaid Hamid's religious views are of all importance to you? 

An atheist's views are of no importance to you when following his theories! But you only have to look for religious views of someone for opposing him! What a hypocrisy which has been established from your own standards and mouth!

I will have no problem in following a Christian who speaks for Pakistan, Iqbal and its bright future and according to your own rules, you should not have either, since religious views are not important for you when following anyone. Be it a crazy atheist who was abused in his childhood by an abusive father.


You have been exposed by your own self. Atheist lovers sitting in some unknown location speaking for Islam. Enough to ignore you.


----------



## Awesome

fateh71 said:


> Why are Sir Zaid supporters so angry always???


Have you ever seen Zaid Hamid not pissed off? 

Even his inspiration speeches are more like piss people off into his cause type of speeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Have you ever seen Zaid Hamid not pissed off?
> 
> Even his inspiration speeches are more like piss people off into his cause type of speeches.



Yup, he sure has pissed off all the anti-shariat and supporters of corrupt democratic government. Those, whose understanding of shariat is derived from watching a 10sec clip regarding some flogging over internet.

Baseless immature chit-chat, from intellectual wana-bee's. There are people who think creation of Pakistan is a blunder, so we have to tolerate every tom, dick, and harry unfortunately.


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> Be it a crazy atheist who was abused in his childhood by an abusive father.



Somebody here thinks that he has read about father issues, then Marx must have had an abusive father as well. Somebody sure needs a lesson in history. 

You can join Hazrat Zaid in imagining historical events. You sure match his greatness in this regard.

As for the audio tape, hire an audio forensics engineer and you can check for any tampering. Neither did I upload it nor was I responsible for obtaining it. Yet, I have verified to "my satisfactions" that the tape is authentic. Your murshid never denied the authenticity of the tape during the court proceedings as well.

As for the rant, I have nothing more to say in this regard. You have no ideological basis for your arguments, nor are you able to debunk the claims, hence you have resorted to childish name calling, atheist loving bullcrap that I expect from this fan club of ZH.


----------



## Awesome

Zaid Hamid's defence to all allegations:

Maulvi Ghatiya hain (did we question that?)
Indians mere khilaaf hain (again not asked)
Baloch Liberation Army walay mujhse nafrat karte hain (do you want a medal? Also not asked)
Takfiri, Barelvi, Deobandi , Hijabi, Sharabi Kababi people are against me (Who cares, answer the damn questions).

Koi jawab nahi. Only Rona dhona. I'm surprised at the people who are doing the interview, he's forcing agreement out of them they are shyly agreeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> Somebody here thinks that he has read about father issues, then Marx must have had an abusive father as well. Somebody sure needs a lesson in history.
> 
> You can join Hazrat Zaid in imagining historical events. You sure match his greatness in this regard.
> 
> As for the audio tape, hire an audio forensics engineer and you can check for any tampering. Neither did I upload it nor was I responsible for obtaining it. Yet, I have verified to "my satisfactions" that the tape is authentic. Your murshid never denied the authenticity of the tape during the court proceedings as well.
> 
> As for the rant, I have nothing more to say in this regard. You have no ideological basis for your arguments, nor are you able to debunk the claims, hence you have resorted to childish name calling, atheist loving bullcrap that I expect from this fan club of ZH.





I have not retreated in calling you an atheist lover, you yourself have happily bestowed his title upon yourself in earlier posts where youare the one to describe that you adore Karl marx. Why all atheist-influnenced minds are good at mis-representation?

Ive hired a forensic expert and he i've been informed that the tapes were recorded in a sectarian and atheist zoo. 

Asim Aquil dubai wala [ strange, everyone speaking about Pakistan here, is not in Pakistan!! ], you'r getting loonier by ever post. Anyone who'll watch videos of Zaid Hamid's reply will ignore you till eternity.

Keep crying.


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Yup, he sure has pissed off all the anti-shariat and supporters of corrupt democratic government. Those, whose understanding of shariat is derived from watching a 10sec clip regarding some flogging over internet.
> 
> Baseless immature chit-chat, from intellectual wana-bee's. There are people who think creation of Pakistan is a blunder, so we have to tolerate every tom, dick, and harry unfortunately.


Will Zaid Hamid flog girls or not under his Shariat government?


----------



## Ali.009

Asim Aquil said:


> Will Zaid Hamid flog girls or not under his Shariat government?



Awww i guess that video really tortured you and probably you'r under a state of shock since then. See a psychiatrist! What about the recent flogging of innocent men in police stations controlled by animals of your beloved corrupt government?


----------



## sparklingway

Ali.009 said:


> Ive hired a forensic expert and he i've been informed that the tapes were recorded in a sectarian and atheist zoo.


Your forensics experts are being imagined out of thin air as well, like the historical accounts that Hazrat narrates.

Asim, you can be sure he'll flog girls now, at least the ones who don't agree. If you agree with him then there'll be no flogging b/c Maria B says, "Zaid Hamid does not stop me from anything"


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

I did not feel to talk to in mature way uncle jee. Your posts reminded me of my friend who was younger in my age but had a big mouth. I knew his each and every single word was a lie but i still used to cheer him up so that i don't waste time arguing with him.

Before you said Zaid Hamid pays 700,000USD per MONTH rent of his house. Later on you claimed if you put your house on rent you can easily make 15,000USD on month and now you are showing me the prices of houses in Pakistan. I am well aware of the prices i don't need to learn from you but i challenge you, you find me one house in Pakistan that somebody is paying 700,000USD per month. If you can show my any house being rent online or any other kind of proof i will happily accept that but until you don't show me the proof i am not going to take your posts seriously.

-------------------------------------

Beta I know you must be dying to get a look of where I live, so sorry for you. No where I said he pays 700,000 a month rent that's a conservative estimate of the value of the property he stays in, he pays close to 7,000 USD a month rent and from where? I thought his love was for Rasool and Khilafat, but evidently it's for shiny Toyotas and huge houses. Once you finish school, grow some facial hair and are able to afford something more than kilohnay aur toffeeya you will understand how fools like Mr. Hamid laugh all the way to the bank with pure nonsense .

I am a resident of Scheme 3 and only used these figures to thwart claims that Hamid Kazzab has no assets not even a bank account and lives in some dirty rented house, and is a non profit organization who is only interested in the Rasool and Khilafat. ALL of his followers and staff use this same zombie response to describe his "humble" character He is like mafia more than social worker.


----------



## Ali.009

sparklingway said:


> Your forensics experts are being imagined out of thin air as well, like the historical accounts that Hazrat narrates.
> 
> Asim, you can be sure he'll flog girls now, at least the ones who don't agree. If you agree with him then there'll be no flogging b/c Maria B says, "Zaid Hamid does not stop me from anything"



Only karl marx lovers can sink and dive to such levels. You'll gradually start displaying your decay'&#233;d mentailty. 


Enough of your forensic 

Bye (since i dont get paid to sit and spread shyte over internet, i have a life, unlike you.)


----------



## sparklingway

My dear Ali.009,
*You have very lovingly talked about my "atheist love for Karl Marx" and that you're into Iqbaliyat. Had you ever indulged in reading Iqbal critically yourself and just the 5 or 6 poems that were included in our syallabus through secondary school and high school, you might have realized how influenced Iqbal was by Nietzsche and Marx. Iqbal's shaeen was influenced by Nitezsche's &#220;bermensch (superman) but both were in entirely different context.*

In Zarb e Kaleem, iqbal writes the following poem by voicing his poem from Marx's words:-

Karl Marx ki Awaz


Translation:-
The world does not like tricks and
Of science and wit nor, their contests
This age does not like ancient thoughts,
From core of hearts their show detests.

O wise economist, the books you write
Are quite devoid of useful aim:
They have twisted lines with orders strange
No warmth for labour, though they claim.

The idol houses of the West,
Their schools and churches wide
The ravage caused for, greed of wealth
Their wily wit attempts to hide.

Iqbal even wrote a poem called "Lenin: Khuda key Hazoor Mein" in Baal e Jibreel


Translation
ALL space and all that breathes bear witness; truth
It is indeed; Thou art, and dost remain.
How could I know that God was or was not,
Where Reason's reckonings shifted hour by hour?
The peerer at planets, the counter-up of plants,
Heard nothing there of Nature's infinite music;
To-day I witnessing acknowledge realms
That I once thought the mummery of the Church.
We, manacled in the chains of day and night!
Thou, moulder of all time's atoms, builder of aeons
Let me have leave to ask this question, one
Not answered by the subtleties of the schools,
That while I lived under the sky-tent's roof
Like a thorn rankled in my heart, and made
Such chaos in my soul of all its thoughts
I could not keep my tumbling words in bounds.
Oh, of what mortal race art Thou the God?
Those creatures formed of dust beneath these heavens?
Europe's pale checks are Asia's pantheon,
And Europe's pantheon her glittering metals.
A blaze of art and science lights the West
With darkness that no Fountain of Life dispels;
In high-reared grace, in glory and in grandeur,
The towering Bank out-tops the cathedral roof;
What they call commerce is a game of dice
For one, profit, for millions swooping death.
There science, philosophy, scholarship, government,
Preach man's equality and drink men's blood;
Naked debauch, and want, and unemployment
Are these mean triumphs of the Frankish arts
Denied celestial grace a nation goes
No further than electricity or steam
Death to the heart, machines stand sovereign,
Engines that crush all sense of human kindness.
-Yet signs are counted here and there that Fate,
The chess-player has check-mated all their cunning.
The Tavern shakes, its warped foundations crack,
The Old Men of Europe sit there numb with fear;
What twilight flush is left those faces now
Is paint and powder, or lent by flask and cup.
Omnipotent, righteous, Thou; but bitter the hours,
Bitter the labourer's chained hours in Thy world!
When shall this galley of gold's dominion founder?
Thy world Thy day of wrath, Lord, stands and waits.

*You yourself said : "But hey, Iqbaliat Zindabad! " and have expressed views that Iqbaliyat is the way forward. If you had taken the leverage of reading Iqbal yourself and not just praisingf Iqbal b/c Zaid Hamid does, you might have known Iqbal's socialist inclinations as well. I do not claim that Iqbal was a socialist. Inclinations are different. No ideology is pure.*

*Hence, if I'm an atheist lover because I appreciate Karl Marx, then Iqbal must be an atheist lover as well. Socialist ideology as I said earlier can be free from the atheistic inclinations it took in the west during its heydays. *

I am no way comparing myself to Iqbal. I will never be able to reach the exalted status the he has in both religion and the state of Pakistan. But it goes to show that you are highly uninformed in many aspects. You wasted a lot of posts by labeling me "an atheist lover" for I have an avatar of Karl Marx. Heck you had to create an event where he was abused by his father. I want to show you that Islamic thought and Socialism are compatible. Some even say they are a perfect match. But you resrted to stupid name calling and said that I must be an Israeli/Indian because I have raised doubts about ZH's weak reply to solid proofs against him. I'll say it again, these are not my collected evidences. If he comes clean, I'll take all my words back.

As I have iterated earlier, my religious beliefs are free from my political inclinations. You have posted a gajillion times about me being "an atheist lover of Karl Marx". You wrote a fake account about Marx's father being abusive and you calimed Marx was a freemason. I hope by reading these poems you might understand that even a staunch pan-Islamist like Iqbal appreciated the father of socialism Karl Marx and a intellectual turned bloody revolutionary like Vladimir Lenin. Free minds think freely, they are not bound by the shackles of a hate monger's speeches.

In the end, you have failed to debunk the claims I posted in the very second post of this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DaRk WaVe

^^^^^^^

Awesome, I have no words to thank you for this


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Don't be surprised if followers of beardless Maulvi's start calling Sir Iqbal a traitor tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Awww i guess that video really tortured you and probably you'r under a state of shock since then. See a psychiatrist! What about the recent flogging of innocent men in police stations controlled by animals of your beloved corrupt government?


Thats the thing, in the government of Pakistan that is still unlawful and we'll prosecute against that too when cases are filed. But in the Khilafat-e-Rashideen system girls will be beaten by law.


----------



## Awesome

Asim Aquil said:


> Thats the thing, in the government of Pakistan that is still unlawful and we'll prosecute against that too when cases are filed. But in the Khilafat-e-Rashideen system girls will be beaten by law.


Moreover, clear cut baat kyun nahi karte, ghuma phira kyun rahay ho.

People who proclaim Maulvis are ghatiya, why do they want to implement Maulvi systems?


----------



## Hyde

@Ali

Frankly speaking i am a Big Fan of Karl Marx since childhood but when it comes to religion i have a different opinion about him. You have just quoted few poetries of Iqbal praising Karl Marx i can show you plenty of his poetries praising RAM (Hindu's lord) and other non-Muslim religious personalities.

But brother also bear in mind, when you are a child you have a different way of thinking, when you grow up you learn more and you might change your opinion etc. Whatever poetry he has written about other non-muslim peoples was during his early life (1900 - 1920). The real Iqbal that we praise was born after 1925. If you read about his life you will come to know what happened after 1925 and how he was involved in the movement of Pakistan. This Iqbal was way different that what you are showing in your above post. I am sure if you ever read about his life you would never haD shared such poetry where he is expressing his opinion when he himself was too young.

Frankly speaking i even respect Ram and other religious personalities that passed away before the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) as i believe they could be Prophets of Islam......... but at least not change Iqba's whole opinion. He is dead now, let him rest in peace

My Opinion only and i am not going to argue with so-called scholars sitting here


----------



## Awesome

Ali.009 said:


> Asim Aquil dubai wala [ strange, everyone speaking about Pakistan here, is not in Pakistan!! ], you'r getting loonier by ever post. Anyone who'll watch videos of Zaid Hamid's reply will ignore you till eternity.



Answer at least one thing for a change. Don't ignore me so much ke log Zaid Hamid ko buzdil maanna shuru hojayen.

Answer this:

1. Is Yousuf Ali a good guy now?
2. Is Zaid Hamid in favor of overthrowing the present judicial system?

Zaid Hamid's career is over by the way.


----------



## Awesome

Zaid Hamid lied about knowing Yousuf Ali, should we now term him Zaid Kazzab?  That will be fun.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Asim Aquil said:


> Zaid Hamid's career is over by the way.



He shot himself in the foot, now we are all waiting for the big collapse. 
Things are really starting to look better for Pakistan week by week, InshAllah we will get where we need to be.


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Thats the thing, in the government of Pakistan that is still unlawful and we'll prosecute against that too when cases are filed. But in the Khilafat-e-Rashideen system girls will be beaten by law.



oh Maulvi saab

which Khilafat allows girl to be beaten by Law 

I don't know i hear strange things here everyday

Why will the girls be beaten? tell me?

and its funny to see you peoples prefer the Law of Man rather than the Law of Allah despite calling yourself a Muslim 

What really is khilafat btw? Shariah is not only to give punishments to peoples?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> @Ali
> 
> Frankly speaking i am a Big Fan of Karl Marx since childhood but when it comes to religion i have a different opinion about him. You have just quoted few poetries of Iqbal praising Karl Marx i can show you plenty of his poetries praising RAM (Hindu's lord) and other non-Muslim religious personalities.
> 
> But brother also bear in mind, when you are a child you have a different way of thinking, when you grow up you learn more and you might change your opinion etc. Whatever poetry he has written about other non-muslim peoples was during his early life (1900 - 1920). The real Iqbal that we praise was born after 1925. If you read about his life you will come to know what happened after 1925 and how he was involved in the movement of Pakistan. This Iqbal was way different that what you are showing in your above post. I am sure if you ever read about his life you would never haD shared such poetry where he is expressing his opinion when he himself was too young.
> 
> Frankly speaking i even respect Ram and other religious personalities that passed away before the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) as i believe they could be Prophets of Islam......... but at least not change Iqba's whole opinion. He is dead now, let him rest in peace
> 
> My Opinion only and i am not going to argue with so-called scholars sitting here



I really appreciate peaceful comments which are free of accusations.

First things first, as I saida n ideology is pure or complete. There's a mix of ideologies always. I was only replying to that guy's stupid claims and accusations because he cannot understand that one can have a blend of opinion.

And the more important, these works are from Bal i Jibril and Zarb e Kalim. You could have checked the dates of publication, lolz.

They were published *in 1935 and 1936* (just 3 years before his death), well after Iqbal's change in ideology. Iqbal had definitely entered his new phase of pan Islamism and these works are from that time. The Iqbal who wrote about pan Islamism was definitely different from the _saare jahaan se accha yeh Hindustan hamar_a Iqbal, but as I said you were mistaken in believing that these works are from his early days. These are his prime books.

I hope you'll understand.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

By Nadeem F. Paracha

19 November 2009

Islamabad, November 18: Famous anti-India TV personality, Zion Hamid, was caught yesterday watching Shakuntali, a popular Indian TV soap opera. The discovery was made by one of his fans who Hamid thought was his milkman.

When Hamid opened his door, the fan heard and saw the TV in the background where episode No. 5, 904 of Shakuntali was running. Talking to this reporter, the fan said that he first thought it was a conspiracy, but after noticing the genuine red cap of Hamid, he was astonished.

Shaken, the fan, 23-year-old Abdul Karim, said: I couldnt believe it! What would Muhammad Bin Qasim think when he gets to hear about this?

When told by this reporter that Qasim died hundreds of years ago, the fan accused him and his newspaper for working for Blackwater.

What you think you fool Mossad, CIA, Raw agent Qasim alive in our minds, hearts and lungs so oh you shut up! he added.

Talking to the media after the episode, Hamid accepted that he sometimes watches Indian soaps and that even though he is of the opinion that Hindus are paleed (dirty), there is no harm in watching them on TV because they cant touch you and cant cast their shadow over you.

He added that he also watches Indian soaps to decode the hidden plots of the Hindus to destroy Pakistan and Islam.

It was by decoding the dialogue of one such Indian TV soap that I was able to discover that the Mumbai attacks were actually planned and executed by Raw and Mossad, he explained.

He also said that he predicted the 9/11 attacks as a Zionist conspiracy back in 1996 by watching Dil Walay Dullaniya Lay Jain Gey on his VCD player over and over again.

Its all there, he claimed. And the songs arent all that bad either.

Hamid was surrounded by a vocal group of fans at the press conference.

One Barkat Ali told the reporters: What this happening? Attacking great man Zion, oh so brilliant genius zindabad, zindabad you kafir Western conspiracy US agent traitors fool, fool, fool!

Another, Sharmeen Khan, a 25-year-old university student added: What this nonsense of democracy because it only Hindu, American, Zionist, Papua New Guinnean plot to destroy beloved Pakistian zindabad, zindabad, zindabad!

Kamran Ghani, a seven-month-old toddler also addressed the press conference. He said, Goo goo gagagaga goo goo  burp!

The fans then lifted Hamid on their shoulders and carried him to a nearby McDonalds outlet where they all chanted slogans like Amreeka ki ghulami namazoor over a couple of Big Macs, large Cokes and a romantic song sung by Wali Azmat called, I hate Jews Yea, Yea, Yea, a song from Azmats forthcoming album, Zionists ate my Homework.

The album is dedicated to all the Taliban who died in American drone attacks. When asked why didnt he also dedicate the album to all those whove died from Talibans suicide attacks, Azmat said, that there were no suicide bomb attacks in Pakistan and that all those people we see slaughtered and dismembered on our TV screens actually died from dengue fever. When asked how he can prove this, he said that one should watch the third season of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Its all there, he claimed. And the chicks arent all that bad either.

Meanwhile in Lahore, Tehrik-e-Imran chief, Insaaf-e-Khan lauded Zion Hamids efforts for decoding vital truths about Hindu conspiracies from Indian soap operas.

Talking to a group of rabid rightwing columnists at his residence, the great Khan said that Pakistan was in great danger from all kinds of plots being hatched by its enemies, especially Asif Zardari Bhutto Zardari Bhutto, Bilawal Zardari Bhutto Zardari, and the ghost of late Benazir Bhutto.

This government is sucking the blood of poor Pakistanis, he told the rabid rightwing communists all of whom then started to sing the national anthem in unison.

This government has sold Pakistans strategic and political interests to America! Khan added, to which the rabid rightwing columnists started burning George Washington and Abraham Lincolns effigies.

Praising the columnists bravery, Khan promised them to meet again after he returned from New York where he will undergo a cheekbone operation.

The columnists informed him that they too will be in New York for sightseeing, except for one, who got up and started burning Henry Trumans effigy. He was the one who failed to secure an American visa.

Khan termed this to be racial discrimination and a CIA conspiracy.

Later in the day, the issue was discussed on a famous TV talk show on a local news channel.

Participating in the show were the incensed columnist, a rabid rightwing reporter, a PPP Minster, and a woman in a burqa.

This is an outrage! said the reporter. Blackwater is behind this, he announced.

When asked how he knew, he picked up a Class One childrens nursery rhymes book and claimed: Its all here. And the rhymes arent all that bad either.

The PPP Minister, Rehman Malika Zardari Bhutto Zardari, promised that his government will look into the issue, to which the reporter landed a swift punch on Malikas face.

When Malikas bodyguards tried to stop the reporter, the talk shows host accused the government of curbing the freedom of the press.

This is an outrage! he said. I implore the Army to intervene, overthrow this incompetent government and impose martial law!

Mr. Malika apologised and started to land punches on his own face saying that the government too believed in the freedom of the press.

This made the reporter very happy who asked Malika to raid book stores and confiscate all secular literature because solutions to Pakistans problems lie in jihadi literature.

Its all there! he claimed. And the topics arent all that bad either.

Turning to the woman in a burqa, the shows host asked if she agreed.

The real problem lies in women wearing jeans, she said.

The host asked her to elaborate, to which she said: The real problem is in women wearing jeans.

Yes, but can you please elaborate? asked the host.

The real problem lies in women wearing jeans! she said again.

Please elaborate, the host insisted.

But thats all I was asked to say, she said.

By whom? inquired the host.

By you! she said.

This is an outrage! said Mr. Malika, and in response, the host punched him and proceeded to burn an American flag. He burned half of it and announced that the other half will be burnt later because he had to catch a flight.

To where? asked Mr. Malika.

California, said the host. I have to attend my sons graduation ceremony.

Nadeem F. Paracha is a cultural critic and senior columnist for Dawn Newspaper and Dawn.com.


From Zion Hamid to Wali Azmat to Insaaf-e-Khan: The Pakistani extras of conspiracy theory | Let Us Build Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> I really appreciate peaceful comments which are free of accusations.
> 
> First things first, as I saida n ideology is pure or complete. There's a mix of ideologies always. I was only replying to that guy's stupid claims and accusations because he cannot understand that one can have a blend of opinion.
> 
> And the more important, these works are from Bal i Jibril and Zarb e Kalim. You could have checked the dates of publication, lolz.
> 
> They were published *in 1935 and 1936* (just 3 years before his death), well after Iqbal's change in ideology. Iqbal had definitely entered his new phase of pan Islamism and these works are from that time. The Iqbal who wrote about pan Islamism was definitely different from the _saare jahaan se accha yeh Hindustan hamar_a Iqbal, but as I said you were mistaken in believing that these works are from his early days. These are his prime books.
> 
> I hope you'll understand.



oh well i do appreciate your above post and for your general knowledge these poetries were written back in 1910s - 1920s. But they were formed in a book called "Bal-e-Jibreel" in 1930s.

For example, Iqbal's most famous poetry "Shikwa was written in 1908 and Jawab-e-Shikwa was written in 1912" but they became part of his book "Qulliyat-e-Iqbal" in the late 1910s, and all poetries that Iqbal had written 1893 - 1912+ became part of it.)

Similar was the case about Bang-e-Dara, bal-e-jibreel, zarb-e-kaleem and other books. The poetries were written way before 1930s but they were formed in a book in late 1930s.


----------



## ek_indian

This is somewhat old article and if I remember correctly, there must be a thread about this. Thanks.


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> oh well i do appreciate your work and for your general knowledge these poetries were written back in 1910s - 1920s. But they were formed in a book called "Bal-e-Jibreel" in 1930s.
> 
> For example, Iqbal's most famous poetry "Shikwa was written in 1908 and Jawab-e-Shikwa was written in 1912" but they became part of his book "Qulliyat-e-Iqbal" in the late 1910s, and all poetries that Iqbal had written 1893 - 1912+ became part of it.)
> 
> Similar was the case about Bang-e-Dara, bal-e-jibreel, zarb-e-kaleem and other books. The poetries were written way before 1930s but they were formed in a book in late 1930s.



I understand the way compilations of poetry take place and are published sometimes decades after they are first penned down.

Firstly, I have never tried looking for the time of its writing. Frankly, had Iqbal objected to it he would not have let it be published in this volume like many other quartets which were found in the '60s.

Secondly, for my personal knowledge and enlightenment, I will contact the Iqbal Academy and let a scholar explain the origins and time of its writing to me.


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> I understand the way compilations of poetry take place and are published sometimes decades after they are first penned down.
> 
> Firstly, I have never tried looking for the time of its writing. Frankly, had Iqbal objected to it he would not have let it be published in this volume like many other quartets which were found in the '60s.
> 
> Secondly, for my personal knowledge and enlightenment, I will contact the Iqbal Academy and let a scholar explain the origins and time of its writing to me.



you don't really have to contact them. These poetries had already been widespread in Hindustan but for the ease of the peoples they were formed in a book so more peoples can read and understand his ideology.

As i said before i respect Carl Marx myself.... he was one of the best  , i also respect RAM a lot because he was also one of the best of his time. There is nothing wrong in publishing his poetry. You have only mentioned 1-2 Poetries but these books involves hundreds of his poetries. Some his old work and some of his work was done in late 1920s etc. But in order understand Iqbal you have to thoroughly read about him, you can't pick one poetry of him and start talking about his ideology. His poetry is like a chain, don't break the chain, read the whole book to understand his message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

yes , an old article indeed..


----------



## Hyde

@adding in my last post:

Morever Iqbal once praised "Qadiyani's Founder Mirza Ghulam Ahmed" by saying "In this era nobody has understood Islam that closely that Mirza Ghulam has". So would you Say Iqbal was Mirza Ghulam Ahmed Qadiyani's follower?

No he wasn't. He later on changed his opinion after he declared himself as Prophet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yusuf

Decoding Indian TV soaps for clues on terror attacks. This has to be the cherry on the cake. Kind of reminded of the movie "A beautiful mind". Brilliant work by Russel Crowe where he tries to find hidden codes in magazines and newspapers. But unlike him, Zaid Hamid is not going to win any Nobel. Not at least for sanity.


----------



## Hyde

why Admins make one sticky thread for Mr Hamid. We have dozens of threads talking about samething


----------



## Kompromat

this thread at least proves that everyone loves Pakistan one way or the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Black blood said:


> this thread at least proves that everyone loves Pakistan one way or the other.



End of the day we are all Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

zaki there is a sticky thread but anti ZH posters are in some sort of hurry of saving Pakistan from his anti indian agenda that they do not bother looking for that sticky thread and post the BS along with their previous Idiotic threads thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Black blood said:


> zaki there is a sticky thread but anti ZH posters are in some sort of hurry of saving Pakistan from his anti indian agenda that they do not bother looking for that sticky thread and post the BS along with their previous Idiotic threads thanks.



i don't know much about this guy i hardly get time to watch videos nowadays but all i can say is......... I loved his Anti-India remarks. 

Indian Media is always talking BS about Pakistan. We need couple of peoples like Zaid Hamid in Pakistani media to counter them 

Never seen any video about his Shariah ideology that we talk here in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

first of all the Bazari language used in the article shows that the writter belongs to some sort of masala mgazine.

Secondly the title of this thread is misleading and masala ..shows the baisness of the poster.

3rdly the Name Zaid has been edited by the poster to zion without even realizing it is the Name of the adopted son of Prophet PBUH.

zion originated from Horus the egyptian one eyed sun God who challanged Mosa PBUH.

I think poster needs to respect the names and the personality of ZH and yes do some constructive criticisam not Bazari BS.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RobbieS

Black blood said:


> first of all the Bazari language used in the article shows that the writter belongs to some sort of masala mgazine.
> 
> Secondly the title of this thread is misleading and masala ..shows the baisness of the poster.
> 
> 3rdly the Name Zaid has been edited by the poster to zion without even realizing it is the Name of the adopted son of Prophet PBUH.
> 
> zion originated from Horus the egyptian one eyed sun God who challanged Mosa PBUH.
> 
> I think poster needs to respect the names and the personality of ZH and yes do some constructive criticisam not Bazari BS.
> 
> Thanks



BB, I think the name Zion was chosen by the writer to invoke satire and pun at Zaid Hamid's views on the Hindu-Zionist agenda to destroy Pakistan.


----------



## graphican

Zaid Hamid in Lahore for the second time. This time gathering is a lot lot more than it was before.. Pakistan is awakening!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Awakening to his BS.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Lahore seems like a more uptight crowd, I liked the AK's going off in the Peshawar blood rally better.


----------



## Kompromat

mods please merge this thread with the sticky ZH thread.

graphian. Thanks for posting dont worry about Indian trollers with green flags.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

reminds me of some quotes of Hitler

*
'Great liars are also great magicians' - Adolf Hitler

'Hate is more lasting than dislike' - Adolf Hitler

'I use emotion for the many and reserve reason for the few' - Adolf Hitler

' The great mass of people more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one' - Adolf Hitler*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

*Mulla shouting at Zaid Hamid during seminar - video*


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> reminds me of some quotes of Hitler
> 
> *
> 'Great liars are also great magicians' - Adolf Hitler
> 
> 'Hate is more lasting than dislike' - Adolf Hitler
> 
> 'I use emotion for the many and reserve reason for the few' - Adolf Hitler
> 
> ' The great mass of people more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one' - Adolf Hitler*



My all time favourite quote of Hitler. The Americans follow it as their religion
*
If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed.
Adolf Hitler *


----------



## Kompromat

RobbieS said:


> BB, I think the name Zion was chosen by the writer to invoke satire and pun at Zaid Hamid's views on the Hindu-Zionist agenda to destroy Pakistan.



whatever you think of it brother but you must admit you gotta have some speech ehics and manners when you write something.

I dont want to read a time wasting rubbish article written by some unknown 3rd class masala writter .

ZH is not 100 % right not wrong as he is a human being Like us and does make errors as we do!

Does it mean that you start dechractrorizing someone because of them?

A normal human will say it is Unfair.

I do not follow zh but i do Listen to his every program as my Prophet SAW said to listen to everyone and gain knowledge regardless of their Religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

zion hamid .. lol .. NFP spot you are brother !


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Black blood said:


> this thread at least proves that everyone loves Pakistan one way or the other.



Hitler loved Germany too, in fact he loved it so hard you had to roll a wheelbarrow full of cash to buy a loaf of bread after everyone was done bombing it to stone age.

To all sane members : 
Let us acknowledge for the elephant in the room and work to getting rid of them in Pak.


----------



## TechLahore

Don't particularly care for Zaid Hamid, but these vermin Mullahs who are constantly creating sectarian issues and promoting infighting are beyond redemption. Hope someone took them outside and gave them the royal treatment. 

The alliance of these SSP/Jhangvi Group mullahs and right wing Deobani types (Fazlur Rehman etc.) with the TTP has become crystal clear now and they should be completely purged from society, whatever it takes.

Hopefully now that their f ilth has been exposed and laid bare, they will no longer be able to fool people as they once did. This type of mullah is the biggest fitna on God's green earth.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Ahmad

So what was going on in this video? 

Mullahs are really amazing to sabotage any event they dont want. I remeber a few years back in one of the villages of AFghanistan during the Taliban that the people of that village didnt have any access to maternity care(like most rural area of the country). An NGO went there to train some local women for maternity services and set up a clinic there. The locals were called in the Mosque and the NGO staff explained their intentions, and the villagers were listening eagrly and it looked like they were happy with the idea, suddendly a Mullah stood and expressed his extreme opposition to that proposal and asked the locals to back him, he said it is Be Ghairati to have these kinds of projects for our women, the villagers didnt have any other choice to shut up and let the mullah to hijack the whole thing, as a result nothing happend and the poor women continued to suffer. As long as we have mullahs in our society then it will be hard to see the face of progress, we need to control them, we shouldnt let morons like this to control our lives.


----------



## graphican

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Awakening to his BS.



How is Iqbal and philosphy of Quaid-e-Azam bullshit? Mind explaining? What is that Zaid sells? himself? His BrassTacks? What is his demand from the people of Pakistan? Do bait on his hand? What is that you do not agree with? List down everything, every single aspect where you intellectually disagree with him. Let the world see what you have to counter teachings of Islam and Allama Mohammad Iqbal. Show the giant you have within and prove how you are better scholar than Iqbal and what path of life you suggest which is better than the teachings of Islam. I am eager to learn from you. Go on give yourself a try.


----------



## graphican

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Lahore seems like a more uptight crowd, I liked the AK's going off in the Peshawar blood rally better.



You don't have a single intellectual point other than expression of hate. If you think your argument should be listened, try using brain before posting next time.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Let the world know Zaid Hamid isn't worth 2 seconds of my time as I am not a middle class teenager with lots of misplaced nationalism, and how can he be compared to Iqbal and Islam. He represents Kazzab and Masonry.


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Awakening to his BS.



what is your problem with Chacha Zaid?

There could be 20 of his speeches that you might not agree but there could be 40 speaches where you might also agree. Always counter his lecture and not the person


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Mullahs never had any class, and their only knowledge involved Islam so they don't even know when is the right time for question period. Anyways it was also cheap and loser of that man to stop the entire speech and take out the microphone made Zaiduzzzaman look like he was hiding from something. Still we have yet to get a consistent answer. 

However this is one of the few times you will see Mullah's going at each other on tape in a mainstream setting. Surprise ! It's happening in Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> *Mullahs never had any class*, and their only knowledge involved Islam so they don't even know when is the right time for question period. Anyways it was also cheap and loser of that man to stop the entire speech and take out the microphone made Zaiduzzzaman look like he was hiding from something. Still we have yet to get a consistent answer.
> 
> However this is one of the few times you will see Mullah's going at each other on tape in a mainstream setting. Surprise ! It's happening in Pakistan.



what really is a definition of Mullah?

Could you please tell me what does Mullah means?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Zaki said:


> what really is a definition of Mullah?
> 
> Could you please tell me what does Mullah means?



Come to Pakistan and you will soon know


----------



## graphican

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Let the world know Zaid Hamid isn't worth 2 seconds of my time as I am not a middle class teenager with lots of misplaced nationalism, and how can he be compared to Iqbal and Islam. He represents Kazzab and Masonry.



You are loosing your intellectual worth here. Go here to save yourself.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/49536-zaid-hamid-buries-yusuf-kazzab-myth-truth.html

I would highly recommend you to visit the above forum and watch his opinion before making any assumptions in the air. You are deciding without even knowing what are the allegatios on him and without listening to Zaid and his explanation to all that.

If you are not kid, I would not expect you to do what people with 40% IQ are doing. If you are mature, show your maturity and defeat this guy intellectually. I would be the first person to listen to you if you provide proofs of allegations you are putting against him. Let the world see what you can do but if you are to chicken out like every single person who opened his mouth against him, you better do it now and do some research before posting your next post.


----------



## Hyde

graphican said:


> You are loosing your intellectual worth here. Go here to save yourself.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/49536-zaid-hamid-buries-yusuf-kazzab-myth-truth.html
> 
> I would highly recommend you to visit the above forum and watch his opinion before making any assumptions in the air. You are deciding without even knowing what are the allegatios on him and without listening to Zaid and his explanation to all that.
> 
> If you are not kid, I would not expect you to do what people with 40% IQ are doing. If you are mature, show your maturity and defeat this guy intellectually. I would be the first person to listen to you if you provide proofs of allegations you are putting against him. Let the world see what you can do but if you are to chicken out like every single person who opened his mouth against him, you better do it now and do some research before posting your next post.



Yes you are right. There is no person in the world who has not been criticized.... i would be very keen to listen to you if you can beat Zaid Hamid in his intellectuallity.

Hitler was a Evil Genius

This guy is also someone special  I love his videos when he speak against India


----------



## graphican

Zaki said:


> Yes you are right. There is no person in the world who has not been criticized.... i would be very keen to listen to you if you can beat Zaid Hamid in his intellectuallity.
> 
> Hitler was a Evil Genius
> 
> This guy is also someone special  I love his videos when he speak against India



He is talks more towards the security and survivability of Pakistan than being aggressive. Iqbal wasn't aggressive.. was he? He never promoted hatred but only wanted Muslims to unite and be the man Allah want them to be. There is not a single line that Zaid adds to the vision of Iqbal, Quaid Azam or Teachings of Islam. He quotes from Khilafat and life of Holy Prophet Muhammad PBUH. 

There are always people who know what the truth is but they still follow the path of Satin. After all 'munafaqeen' exist. Now if people want to disagree with Quraan and what Allah tough to Muslims, then they are welcome to choose the path they like. We only pray God be with us in our struggle and help us make Pakistan what Allah made this country for. Aamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Unlike most of them, Zaid Hamid is a scholar, although i haven't listened to him much but no doubt he has pulls impressive audience.
On the other hand, Mullahs who once claimed to champion Islam have lost all credibility for implying and trying to implement their versions of Islam. As is evident in the footage, the Mullah is merely inclined to discredit the speaker. Whether you agree with Zaid Hamid's ideology is not the question, however it's paramount that the dividers amongst the society need to be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Come to Pakistan and you will soon know



i frequently visit Pakistan. I know what you mean

but what is the definition of Mullah?


----------



## graphican

Thunder Omni Role said:


> *Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol.* He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true.* Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.*



You mean *Lael Shahbaz Qalandar RA* was a freemesson too who used to wear Red and Red flag hosts on his shrine? Is that your reason your proof your backing of Zaid being Freemesson? 

You don't even half know this guy and are committing sin by putting allegations without even slightest proof. If you have proofs of your allegations, put it here in the forum right away and if not, you are disgracing yourself more than others ever can. 

You rightly run from Islamic Courts that will penalize for speaking lies and you should.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Mullah is a stereotype.


----------



## Hyde

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Zaid Hamid is freemason. His red hat is symbol. He was working for cult with Yusuf Kazzab and all allegations are hundred percent true. Zaid Hamid wants the same Shariat courts in Pakistan that decide on which school to blow up and how many witnesses that require.



+



graphican said:


> You mean *Lael Shahbaz Qalandar RA* was a freemesson too who used to wear Red and Red flag hosts on his shrine? Is that your reason your proof your backing of Zaid being Freemesson?
> 
> You don't even half know this guy and are committing sin by putting allegations without even slightest proof. If you have proofs of your allegations, put it here in the forum right away and if not, you are disgracing yourself more than others ever can.
> 
> You rightly run from Islamic Courts that will penalize for speaking lies and you should.



i don't really understand why we peoples are so much obsessed with colours?

I mean Thunder Omni Role just raised his finger on Zaid Hamid's red hat? Some peoples consider Black colour as being bad.

What is this, i never understood these colour boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Hi,
Not that i am trying to defend a guy, but the thing is if ZH did anything wrong he will be caught by God, As its only Allah who knows who has committed sins or not, why in the world are u people trying to conclude if hes guilty or innocent, lets just say we all do accept he is purely innocent so will that be a final verdict  . some how i couldn't resist pondering upon this question that why Muslim world is in trouble because some think that it is their prime duty as a good Muslim to criticize or pin point those who they perceive as are deviant from their religion. Such mentality is the back bone of all the problems believe me, Taliban want to eliminate TV, Music, liberty of women etc just because they think its the right thing to do, similarly some people here think that they are good Muslims if they will criticize ZH, but apparently actions of such critics only show the lack of faith they have in Allah, because if the are true Muslims they shouldn't worry about others sins, as a true Muslim, believes in the judgment day where there will be the most merciful and most impartial judge of all. so i think we should give credit to ZH for being so bold in reprobating those who intend to harm Pakistan, if he did any thing wrong, for that we should have trust in God.


----------



## Cityboy

pura din dimag ka dahi ho gaya tha par dimag ekdam fresh ho gaya pura article padh ke ..lol...thanx for such nice article


----------



## sur

What percentage of patriotic Pakistanis here & elsewhere r *NOT* indian media viewers...!!! very very little,,, whether they admit or not... 

What a lame thing to discredit someone.

It's like watching cricket match of India with Australia... u can still be hard-core Pakistani...





> episode No. 5, 904


fan either entered when announcement was being made or he was typical indian news channel forgerer... who were able to discover a "jalalabad" in Pakistan...


> the fan said that *he first thought it was a conspiracy*, but *after noticing the genuine red cap of Hamid*, he was astonished


what!!! "Conspiracy"  Typical indian news channel style...

Yeh he for sure would keep his red cap on all the time...


> fan name = Abdul Karim


Typical pet name by indian forgerers for Pakistanis... Like in mumbai attck there were lots of Abu's & Abdul's... same in anti-Pak indian movies...



> What you think you fool Mossad, CIA, Raw agent Qasim alive in our minds, hearts *and lungs so oh you shut up*!&#8217; he added.


this "fan" was either a pedistal-fan or ran from some psychiatric hospital...



> Hamid accepted that he sometimes watches Indian soaps and that even though *he is of the opinion that Hindus are paleed* (dirty), there is no harm in watching them *on TV because they can&#8217;t touch you* and can&#8217;t cast their shadow over you.


No comments... & no need to go any further...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Man this guy is one kick *** writer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I think after having so much of discussion about Chacha Zaid Hamid we might need a dedicated section for Mr Hamid in this forum 

Everybody loves him here


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> why Admins make one sticky thread for Mr Hamid. We have dozens of threads talking about samething


We do that now and then. ZH keeps popping up now and then. He has a movement of dumbasses, but its one heck of an organized movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> We do that now and then. ZH keeps popping up now and then. He has a movement of dumbasses, but its one heck of an organized movement.



Please Ban Zaid Hamid from this forum  i am fed up reading about him. Give Supari to Chota Don and kill him if you wish to. We want peace  not Ghazwa-e-Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> oh Maulvi saab
> 
> which Khilafat allows girl to be beaten by Law
> 
> I don't know i hear strange things here everyday
> 
> Why will the girls be beaten? tell me?
> 
> and its funny to see you peoples prefer the Law of Man rather than the Law of Allah despite calling yourself a Muslim
> 
> What really is khilafat btw? Shariah is not only to give punishments to peoples?


Lets, see the Taliban did. Saudi Arabia does, Iran does. It happened in Pakistan's Swat. What makes you think Khilafat-e-Rashideen of Zaid Hamid's would be any different?

Freedom of speech? No.
Music? No
Dance? No.
Right to vote? No
Women on TV? No
Fashion? No
Freedom to preach religion? No

For some people like Zaid Hamid Islam is making Muslims into sara hua pakora. Everything is a Kill joy. Kambakhti is good.

These Mullahs are very happy in turning everything about Pakistan into a kill joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

The person looks to be raising the question regarding Zaid Hamid's link to the "Yousuf Kazzab" who was given death sentence by a Pakistani court for blasphemy. I like Zaid Hamid's point of view but came to know first time that he defended a person like Yousuf even after islamic scholars from various schools of thought gave verdict against him and even Pakistani court found him guilty of blasphemy. Yousuf Kazzab was later shot dead by a person in a jail.
I am curious to know Zaid Hamid's relations with that Kazzab, whether it was just a simple relationship or he was the follower of Kazzab's point of view.
Zaid Hamid must clear it as soon as possible as it's becomes very vital for a person of his stature as general muslims will go away from him as everyone knows that how much even a non practising muslim loves last prophet of Allah Almighty.


----------



## sur

------------------------


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Clear and present danger​*​
Belief in conspiracy theories focusing on Pakistan is not only new, it is on the increase judging by the content of public blogs and TV talk shows. 

One comes across a staggering number of people who are unwilling to look inward, instead placing all the blame on any combination of the CIA, the Federal Reserve, Mossad, RAW, the US, etc.

One natural reaction to this is to dismiss conspiracy theories as a folly present in every society. Still, in developed countries conspiracy theorists and their subscribers remain at the fringe. 

In Pakistan&#8217;s context, conspiracy theories are on a different scale with different implications. Going by blogs, television and anecdotal conversations with educated and illiterate people, I would surmise we are talking about a frighteningly large proportion of the mainstream. Indeed, it is common to blame the Hindus and Jews for Pakistan&#8217;s security problems; the US, Blackwater and CIA for suicide attacks. And there is a total absence of introspection. 

Why is the problem on such a large scale in Pakistan considering there are parallel demagogues in other countries? Why is the Pakistani public more susceptible than its western counterparts? 

The answer can only be based on common sense since studies on the issue do not exist. The country is underdeveloped, lacks a decent social and physical infrastructure, its people don&#8217;t have access to economic or educational opportunities. Living in a war theatre, they face food and water insecurity and see themselves as victims. 

Victims of whom, though? Not of themselves, no not even in part, but of the perfect villain (the US, Israel, India&#8230, they are told by our local demagogues. And the reason? Pakistan is a Muslim country, and all the villains are waging a war against Islam. These conditions make for a fertile ground for the breeding and dissemination of conspiracy theories. 

Once the black and white of it has been established, and the foreign culprits, states and agencies identified and accepted as the villains, any cooperation by the government with the evil forces is seen in the same light. This extends to fighting terrorism. Well-known proponents of conspiracy theories are continuously reducing complex geopolitical issues the country is in the middle of to simply a matter of Islam vs the West (also Israel and India). And on this canvas depicting the epic battle between Islam and the West/Zionism, our political and military leadership is being painted as &#8216;agents&#8217; of CIA and the US. 

The implications are grave. The common man is being prevented from seeing homegrown jihadism as a fundamental part of the problem. A housewife recently phoned in to a popular television programme on a day that a suicide bomber killed scores and, piously expressing her grief without condemning the act, said, &#8216;but first tell me who is behind all this?&#8217; This attitude is typical. 

As the spectre of imminent doom (the Taliban&#8217;s entry into Buner) receded some months ago, thanks to the current government and the armed forces undertaking to decisively push back the extremist insurgency, people started to lapse into their dimly lit comfort zone of conspiracy theories. Why? Because neither have the enabling conditions changed, nor have the leaders and proponents of conspiracy theories been confronted. 

Demagogues like Dr Israr Ahmed and Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani, is being painted as a traitor for fighting militancy. The implication is that by pitting the public against these symbols of the state, and the state&#8217;s battle with militancy, conspiracy theorists are turning the public against the state itself. 

This is not the Pakistan of yesterday when great games were played and deals struck behind the public&#8217;s back, when the media was largely gagged and underdeveloped and, therefore, public opinion did not matter. If a war had to be fought, it was fought, and only sold as a jihad later on to the unknowing public, as Gen Ziaul Haq did in Afghanistan in the 1980s. 

Today public opinion matters, as was evident in the case of Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry&#8217;s reinstatement, the demise of the National Reconciliation Ordinance, the repeal of governor&#8217;s rule in Punjab and the current reshuffle of some members of the federal cabinet. For this reason, the implications of conspiracy theories pitting the public against the state on a wide scale are grave.

In the media, there are two parallel universes operating, seemingly unaware of the existence of the other. That section of the media and analysts that carries on a rational debate on issues completely ignores conspiracy theorists. The other section, made up of specific anchors, columnists and programmes, carries on with these theories as if a rational world does not exist. 

There are rare exceptions, for example Dawn columnist Nadeem Paracha&#8217;s solid response to Zaid Hamid&#8217;s theories, or Fasi Zaka&#8217;s excellent pieces on the subject about a year ago. But sadly, their words would have only reached the already converted.

The widespread culture of conspiracy theories, increasingly taking on an anti state complexion, is the ticking time bomb of today. It cannot be ignored. The two parallel universes of the Pakistani media must collide, and it is the rationalist section that must catalyse the confrontation &#8212; it is not in the interest of the other to do so. 

It is imperative that space is reclaimed from conspiracy theorists, for the security of the state is threatened by it. Conspiracy theories are a clear, present and internal danger and the media must take direct action. For only the media and rational elements within civil society, be they defence analysts, politicians, lawyers, retired or serving servicemen, retired judges, cabinet ministers or ambassadors, can fight it. Such credible rationalists from civil society must be invited by the media to help fight this monster. This is an enemy that the security agencies cannot fight off.

Elements in our political leadership, like Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah of the PML-N and Senior Minister NWFP Bashir Ahmed Bilour of the ANP, would also do well not to fan the &#8216;blame India&#8217; trend for the sake of political expediency. Unfortunately, India is an easy target as it provides a ready excuse for security lapses, absolving to an extent the provincial and federal governments of the responsibility to &#8216;do more&#8217;.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Clear and present danger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> why Admins make one sticky thread for Mr Hamid. We have dozens of threads talking about samething



There is a sticky thread But seems Asim also has been swept away. 

Asim paa jee dont make it an agenda also. There is a one sticky thread so better put all such posts there.

Kia pata ap log kal ko history hee create kar do  

Mullas might come to award us (forum) hehehehe in the long run .

 from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> We do that now and then. ZH keeps popping up now and then. He has a movement of dumbasses, but its one heck of an organized movement.



Most of the anti-Z threads are opened by Indians or Pakistanis in disguise.

So dont blam the popping up of threads after threads on ZH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> There is a sticky thread But seems Asim also has been swept away.
> 
> Asim paa jee dont make it an agenda also. There is a one sticky thread so better put all such posts there.
> 
> Kia pata ap log kal ko history hee create kar do
> 
> Mullas might come to award us (forum) hehehehe in the long run .
> 
> from this thread


I really don't understand why should Mullahs hate Zaid Hamid, other than he himself saying everything that Pakistans Mullahs say and do yet criticizing them.

On the threads mop up issue I agree and for your kind information we've merged like over 100 Zaid Hamid threads in the past 6 months . People are just too dheet.


----------



## qsaark

Asim Aquil said:


> I really don't understand why should Mullahs hate Zaid Hamid, other than he himself saying everything that Pakistans Mullahs say and do yet criticizing them.


Fear of loosing monopoly I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> Most of the anti-Z threads are opened by Indians or Pakistanis in disguise.
> 
> So dont blam the popping up of threads after threads on ZH.


On that I agree too... lol unka bhi number ayega. Har mulk dushman ki barabar se bajayenge.


----------



## desiman

I really don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s great about Zaid Hamid, all he can do is harm Pakistan by misguiding the youth, propagating military rule, glorifying the Taliban and coming up with useless conspiracy theories. He is just the kind of a guy my mom used to tell me to stay away from lol


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> I really don't understand why should Mullahs hate Zaid Hamid, other than he himself saying everything that Pakistans Mullahs say and do yet criticizing them.



When was the last time Mullahs have spared anyone.

I think thekadari of mullahs has come to an end.

The time has gone when Mulla desiel and his Co used to fool people for votes by showing choosing the symbol of book





> On the threads mop up issue I agree and for your kind information we've merged like over 100 Zaid Hamid threads in the past 6 months . People are just too dheet.




Then warn the dheets thats rule  isnt it.


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> you don't really have to contact them. These poetries had already been widespread in Hindustan but for the ease of the peoples they were formed in a book so more peoples can read and understand his ideology.
> 
> As i said before i respect Carl Marx myself.... he was one of the best  , i also respect RAM a lot because he was also one of the best of his time. There is nothing wrong in publishing his poetry. You have only mentioned 1-2 Poetries but these books involves hundreds of his poetries. Some his old work and some of his work was done in late 1920s etc. But in order understand Iqbal you have to thoroughly read about him, you can't pick one poetry of him and start talking about his ideology. His poetry is like a chain, don't break the chain, read the whole book to understand his message.



The point I was trying to make was only showing Mr. Ali that one can have blend of opinion. His narrow minded, youtube video inspired views do not allow room for debate. He spent 4 fricking pages labeling me an atheist lover, cia/raw agent and what not because in his opinion one cannot read different people and praise them b/cHazrat Zaid of course does not appreciate free thinking. He came up with fictional stories just like his murshid Zaid Hamd. He failed to debunk the claims I had posted earlier.

I just wanted to prove to him that Iqbal (for once atleast) had praised Marx and Lenin, and in my opinion no revolution is complete without a strain of socialism. That guy had nothing better than to spend 3 pages accusing me of first apostasy, then being a false flag member and other bullcrap as well.

You,clearly, are a sane and open minded person and are able to debate without going accusing me or anybody of crimes.

I have tried to read Iqbal as much as I can, and I happen to have covered nearly everything in this regard(atleast the Urdu poetry). The topic was not about Iqbal's message. The topic is about Zaid Hamid lying to everybody time and again. This thread got twisted by his blind followers.

PS:- Lenin came to power in 1917. The poem is most probably from after 1917 then. In addition to these poems, there are numerous other poems with socialist leanings from Iqbal. This discussion is totally off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Zaki said:


> Please Ban Zaid Hamid from this forum  i am fed up reading about him. Give Supari to Chota Don and kill him if you wish to. *We want peace  not Ghazwa-e-Hind*


We want peace too... the difference is that in ur kind of *"peace"*,,, there'll be *"pieces"* of innocent bodies hanging on electricity poles every now & then... while in our kind of peace, only bad guys will be turned into "pieces" & innocent will sleep well... Our kind of long-lasting peace comes ONLY after wars.... search islamic history...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Spring Onion

qsaark said:


> Fear of loosing monopoly I guess.



 very well said. I feel the time has come when mullas should face the reality. they had misled us for too long.


They are not thekadars of deen neither they understand it simple as that.

Everything is clearly stated in Quran. We do not need anyone to explain it to us. All we need to read the Quran with its meanings and translation correctly and check what is said.


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> I really dont know whats great about Zaid Hamid, all he can do is harm Pakistan by misguiding the youth, propagating military rule, glorifying the Taliban and coming up with useless conspiracy theories. He is just the kind of a guy my mom used to tell me to stay away from lol



Lay off man.

You still do not understand what is great about your own leaders so better stick to your country.


Dont worry about Pakistan.  


And go check the facts. UN said its time to talk to Taliban.


Your own Turbaned MM Singh office was quoted by Bharatiya orange media that India is ready to talk to ISI and TALIBAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

Jana said:


> I think thekadari of mullahs has come to an end.
> 
> The time has gone when Mulla desiel and his Co used to fool people for votes by showing choosing the symbol of book


I wish if that is true. Recently one of the JUI(F)'s candidate did win in Mansehra.


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> Lay off man.
> 
> You still do not understand what is great about your own leaders so better stick to your country.
> 
> 
> Dont worry about Pakistan.
> 
> 
> And go check the facts. UN said its time to talk to Taliban.
> 
> 
> Your own Turbaned MM Singh office was quoted by Bharatiya orange media that India is ready to talk to ISI and TALIBAN




okkkkk im lost lol i wasnt taking a dig at Pakistan so i dont know why you had to say all this. well anyways please dont drag India into this argument, as that is what Mr.Hamid would want


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Lets, see the Taliban did. Saudi Arabia does, Iran does. It happened in Pakistan's Swat. What makes you think Khilafat-e-Rashideen of Zaid Hamid's would be any different?



Subhan'Allah SubhanAllah SubhanAllah

Very glad to hear your point of view.

None of the current regime is following Shariah Law. Only the punishment is given Islamically in Saudi Arabia. Rest is all against Islam

Like Qsaark said the concept of Islam is:
*
'Amr bil maroof, nahi anil munkir', that is, preach good things, and condemn bad (as per Islamic law)."*




Asim Aquil said:


> Freedom of speech? No.



You can't even imagine how much the freedom of Speech Islam allows. For example Hazrat Umar R.A. lost its case from Non-Muslim Jew while he was the Khalifa? (i think) can this happen in Pakistan?. One ordinary man stands and say to Umar R.A. that i won't obey your orders because we got a piece of Cloth from Bait-ul-Maal and we could not make our dress from it. But how did you manage to make it?

If you want to take a decision about something, gather the whole country (like what used to happen in Madina) and take their advise rather than few peoples who are sitting in Parliament.

Once Umar R.A. needed money for some reason so he went to his Finance minister and asked him to borrow a money for a day, and he replied saying oh Umar although u r a caliph but can you guarantee if you will remain alive until tomorrow to pay off this amount? and he was refused to borrow the money 

I can give you plenty of examples how vast the freedom of speech Islam allows. You can go to your Caliph anytime and ask him a question and he will be held responsible if he is found guilty. But here you can't even ask a question to Mr Zardari because he is a President of Pakistan.




Asim Aquil said:


> Music? No



I don't wanna disucss music



Asim Aquil said:


> Dance? No.



We had a debate on Dance couple of days ago



Asim Aquil said:


> Right to vote? No



Yes everybody will have the righ to vote



Asim Aquil said:


> Women on TV? No



Nobody will stop women on tv if they are wearing appropriate dresses.



Asim Aquil said:


> Fashion? No



Yes Fashion is allowed but within the limits of Islam



Asim Aquil said:


> Freedom to preach religion? No



It is allowed too



Asim Aquil said:


> For some people like Zaid Hamid Islam is making Muslims into sara hua pakora. Everything is a Kill joy. Kambakhti is good.
> 
> These Mullahs are very happy in turning everything about Pakistan into a kill joy.



I was/am never the fan of Mr Hamid.


----------



## Spring Onion

qsaark said:


> I wish if that is true. Recently one of the JUI(F)'s candidate did win in Mansehra.



Let me tell you. If you are talking about Mufti Kifayatullah then he won because he had done great development work in his constituency.

He even won when almost 99% of JUI lost in the last elections.


----------



## Awesome

qsaark said:


> Fear of loosing monopoly I guess.


I'm pretty sure hes a Mullah in disguise and being a delusional self-proclaimed prophet's follower he probably had some long term plans to implement Shariah and then proclaim himself Khalifa since Yousuf Ali already called him Sahabi like the Prophet Muhammad's companions were called and four of them became the first four Khalifas.

Bhai sahab ki poori end to end planning thi. Bachon ko bewakuf banaya hua tha. He uses a nice mix of fear and enthusiasm. Actually every party does this. His genius was to reel people away from the Middle class/upper class crowd rather than the ghareeb ghurba of the villages. A lot of PPP supporters of the early 90s joined them over the charisma of Benazir Bhutto. Her promise of democracy and in all her life she couldn't bring democracy to her own party. She was a monarch in PPP.

Pakistan ka aava paava bigara hua wa hai. I agree with Zaid Hamid on that. That doesn't mean we gift the nation to your screwed up ideas.






"Humne wahan pe khud dekha hai ke wahan sikh, gurkhay aur uzbeki log lar rahay hain, aur kal ISPR ka statement aya hai ke Afghan Taliban are supporting the local Taliban aur main hairaan hoon..."

KHUD dekha hai? Why the heck is that woman saying Ji ji ji. Ask him MUJHE BHI DIKHAO!

I can't believe aise lame logon ne itna rolla rappa daala hua hai, Zaid hamid Zaid Hamid karte karte.

And t hen listen to where he takes the discussion.

"Uski waja se (because of the statement) fauj bhi demoralize hoti hai and qaum main bhi mayoosi phelti hai". This guy is putting it in their brains ke Mayoos HOJAO.

Seriously, wake up Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> okkkkk im lost lol i wasnt taking a dig at Pakistan so i dont know why you had to say all this. well anyways please dont drag India into this argument, as that is what Mr.Hamid would want



Ahhh let me tell you i will support 100 Taliban over One Indian when it comes to choose between India and Taliban.


I will support 100 ZH over one Indian when it comes to choose between India and otherwise.

You guys can never be sincere to Pakistan.

Those who moving their tails to you might be having some interests but for me Pakistan comes First


----------



## Awesome

Ok closing these threads. I think we've had our fun with Zaid Hamid. 

I think when he shouted "Wake up Pakistan" he didn't expect this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim i can seriously you can be a potential pro-India mulla  so could that be true as well??


You come up with your solution for the nation Asim. What you have in your mind.


Do you beleive in family politics?? I think its time our youth should come forward.

Abolish this familycracy. Bring amendments that NO family member can inherit a political party.


Give the common educated people right to contest and get elected.

Kick out the ghadars who are looting the country since long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Jana said:


> ...You come up with your solution for the nation Asim. *What you have in your mind*.
> ...


peace talks ... waste time... false-flag in india... army on borders... dust settle down... peace talks again... waste time... false-flag in india... army on borders again... & the life goes on...

Oh sorry, i thought for a moment I was Asim... what's going on with me... "Narcissistic personality disorder" may be...


----------



## Awesome

To commemorate Zaid Hamid's slogan, Jaago Pakistan, here's my dedication:

09 Jaago.mp3 - Streben,, Djluv,, Dfw,, 3M


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> Asim i can seriously you can be a potential pro-India mulla  so could that be true as well??


Mohtarma, maazi main jhaank kar dekhiye, aap humein poora Indian hi keh chuki hain 



> You come up with your solution for the nation Asim. What you have in your mind.
> 
> Do you beleive in family politics?? I think its time our youth should come forward.


The youth, needs to study. It needs to push Pakistan into the world of science. We must have a second Nobel Peace prize winner EVER from Pakistan or not?

Then it needs to work in its field of sciences. 

Then when the few who have excelled really well can think about entering politics. Remember entering politics and being politically away are two different things. Zaid Hamid is shoving them into politics.

And a leader must lead by example. Not like Zaid Hamid... "Maulvi Ghatiya hain", lekin Pakistan main Maulvion ka nizaam chahiye hai. If I ever get a chance to influence the Youth, I'd influence our Youth to study. Grades dekhein humari kaum ki? 33&#37; is passing marks? Ridiculous. In the education system I've grown up, if you have less than 80, pass hi mat samjho apne aap ko.

And I already have more degrees than the average Joe to prove I can lead the youth towards education by example.



> Abolish this familycracy. Bring amendments that NO family member can inherit a political party.
> 
> 
> Give the common educated people right to contest and get elected.



Just because Zaid Hamid's followers are from universities doesn't means they are educated. What achievements in education do they have? There are some accomplished people in Zaid Hamid's following, but thats more in the typical Pakistani fashion of raw talent and not academic polishing.

Ever since he did wake up Pakistan, I was surprised to see some of my childhood icons stand shoulder to shoulder with him like Ali Azmat. I'm as big a fan as fans get of Junoon's, but even such a big endorsement leaves me saying no to Zaid Hamid. Banda hi theek nahi hai.



> Kick out the ghadars who are looting the country since long


Why not? Times are changing. We're becoming more and more process oriented. Fix the processes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> I will support 100 ZH over one Indian when it comes to choose between India and otherwise.



Who has asked you to choose between him and an Indian? Why bring Indian into the equation. We're dissing ZH not because we believe he supports a false prophet. If he did so, big deal, millions of Qadiani Pakistanis do that too. Even more Non-Muslim Pakistanis deny the Prophethood of Muhammad (SAW). When it comes to governance matters, what they personally believe (and do not force others to believe) I will not question.

But if he brings any system, even if its a system of fairies and ponies, where by I have to believe in what he believes, I will oppose that.

Now answer me without invoking India, Ghatiya Takfiri Maulvis, Baloch Liberation Army, Sikh And Gurkha warriors that Zaid Hamid has SEEN himself in FATA, without invoking the TTP, without invoking the corrupt politicians of Pakistan like Benaznir, Nawaz Sharif, Altaf Hussain, without invoking Geo the zionist media channel. Tell me in simple words, why is it that you are ready to gamble the future of Pakistan by driving hordes of young impressionable minds towards Zaid Hamid. Doesn't it scare you what are the possible consequences towards Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

umairp said:


> Mullah is a stereotype.



we have seen more of a stereotype from the mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

i have heard(not read anywhere) that Mustafa Kamal the leader of modern turkish state rounded up all the mullahs and killed them because they were causing headache for him, is it true?


----------



## Hyde

Ahmad said:


> i have heard(not read anywhere) that Mustafa Kamal the leader of modern turkish state rounded up all the mullahs and killed them because they were causing headache for him, is it true?



you mean Mustafa Kemal Ataturk?

no no no never happened

and i can't remember the whole story now but similar incident took place in Europe when the government stopped following POPE/Churches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> what really is a definition of Mullah?
> 
> Could you please tell me what does Mullah means?


Bahut mein ne suni hai aap ki taqreer Maulana
Magar badli nahin ab tak meri taqdeer Maulana

Khudara Shukr ki talqeen apne pass hi rakhen
Yeh lagti hai mere seene pe ban kar teeer Maulana

Nahin mein bol sakta jhut is darja dhitai se
Yehi hai jurm mera aur yehi taqsir Maulana

Haqeeqat ka kya hai, yeh to aap jaanen ya Khuda jane
Suna hai Jimmi Carter hai aap ka peer Maulana

Zameenen hon waderon ki, mashinen hon luteron ki
Khuda ne likh ke di hai yeh tumhen terhrir Maulana

Karodon kyon nahin mil kar Falastin ke liye ladte
Dua hi se faqat kat-ti nahin zanjir Maulana

-- Habib Jalib

Mullah is indeed a stereotyped word but their name wasn't ruined today, people recognized their invalidity when they raised themselves from academic knowledge of Islam to being intermediary between the Muslim and Allah.

Of course I won't say they are all bad. The people who preach Islam and not enforce it are better than okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

I will quote Zaid Hamid's favorite Iqbal, and it pretty much applies on him as well since he and the Mullahs are the same thing. He wants one brand of religion and they want another. They both want to impose religion not grant freewill.

They both preach shotgun Islam.

Allama Iqbal:


> &#8220;The Mullah and the Paradise&#8221;
> 
> When in a vision I saw
> A mullah ordered to paradise,
> Unable to hold my tongue
> I said something in this wise:
> 
> &#8216;Pardon me, O Lord
> For these bold words of mine,
> But he will not be pleased
> With houris and the wine
> 
> He loves to dispute and fight
> And furiously wrangle,
> But paradise is no place
> For this kind of jangle
> 
> His task is to dis-unite
> And leave people in the lurch,
> But paradise has no temple
> No mosque and no church


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> I will quote Zaid Hamid's favorite Iqbal, and it pretty much applies on him as well since he and the Mullahs are the same thing. He wants one brand of religion and they want another. They both want to impose religion not grant freewill.
> 
> They both preach shotgun Islam.
> 
> Allama Iqbal:



*can you tell me which urdu poem is this? i think i have read this before* 

Thanks

@ your above post

I am not maulvi  i was just asking a definition from that member............. Actually the problem is simple hope you can understand it:

When i talk to Non-Pakistanis many time a moment comes when they say "All Pakistanis are bad/terrorists" and when i argue with them that which Pakistani is bad they will start naming Osama, Mullah Umar and other famous terrorists. Then i will tell them Osama is Arab, Mullah Omar is Afghan and other famous terrorists are also usually not Pakistanis. They name all terrorists as Pakistanis because this is what they think 

When i then talk with Pakistanis, they name All Maulvi's are bad. I don't mind if you say Zaid Hamid is bad, or this n that maulvi is bad but name one person and not the whole Mullah group. In simple definition they study the Holy Qur'an and Ahadeeth, learn about Islam and then teach others. There are good and bad peoples every where. There is no place where you will not find corrupt peoples. But for god sake do not blame the whole Islam for only few corrupt Mullahs.

And this is last post in this topic i am happy with my WHATEVER thread in Members Section  and of course CRICKET


----------



## iforgotmypassword

youtube.com/watch?v=jw3Xj4TrzKM


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> *can you tell me which urdu poem is this? i think i have read this before*


It is from Baal e Jibreel

&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578;

&#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1548; &#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1587;&#1582;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729; &#1587;&#1705;&#1575;
&#1581;&#1602; &#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1576;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578;
&#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1705;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1729;&#1610;! &#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;
&#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1606;&#1729; &#1570;&#1574;&#1610;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1588;&#1578;
&#1606;&#1729;&#1610;&#1722; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;
&#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1608; &#1578;&#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1588;&#1578;
&#1729;&#1746; &#1576;&#1583; &#1570;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1604; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575;
&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1548; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575; &#1548; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1606;&#1588;&#1578;!

In Zarb e Kaleem, Iqbal says :-



Translation:-

MULLAH OF THE MOSQUE

I do not wonder if
To God you find approach
You know not rank of man
For which you need reproach.

Your worship is devoid
Of grandeur, charm and grace
Your Call To Prayer at morn
Leaves cold and does not brace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skeptic

sur said:


> We want peace too... the difference is that in ur kind of *"peace"*,,, there'll be *"pieces"* of innocent bodies hanging on electricity poles every now & then... while in our kind of peace, only bad guys will be turned into "pieces" & innocent will sleep well... Our kind of long-lasting peace comes ONLY after wars.... search islamic history...



Just reminded me of an anti america poster saying

War for peace is like ******* for virginity.


----------



## sparklingway

Jana as usual you have to compare democracy with feudal politics where power comes through blood lineage. Do not compare apples to oranges. 

Zaid Hamid has wooed you to believe him, as have thousands of other gullibe people. His potion of religious enthusiasm mixed with jingoistic nationalism is nothing new. Everybody has used it time and again.


----------



## Hyde

@ Sparklinkgway

thanks mate

You and me have two things in common. Both of us are fan of Allama Iqbal and Karl Marx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

Asim Aquil said:


> We do that now and then. ZH keeps popping up now and then. He has a movement of dumbasses, but its one heck of an organized movement.



Some movments are easier to lead than others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiman

Vassnti said:


> Some movments are easier to lead than others.



lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  OMG that pic is soo funny cant stop laughing lol


----------



## thebrownguy

Jana said:


> Ahhh let me tell you i will support 100 Taliban over One Indian when it comes to choose between India and Taliban.
> 
> 
> I will support 100 ZH over one Indian when it comes to choose between India and otherwise.
> 
> You guys can never be sincere to Pakistan.
> 
> Those who moving their tails to you might be having some interests but for me Pakistan comes First



No point in discussing your rant regarding India and our Prime Minister. You are too opinionated. And good for you if you support Zaid Hamid. Btw Zaid Saab has a message for you
"Kasab is Amar singh"


----------



## Windjammer

Ahmad said:


> i have heard(not read anywhere) that Mustafa Kamal the leader of modern turkish state rounded up all the mullahs and killed them because they were causing headache for him, is it true?



Yes, I also heard to effect that he apparently put them all on a ship and let it sail into the sun set.


----------



## Windjammer

sparklingway said:


> It is from Baal e Jibreel
> 
> &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578;
> 
> &#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1548; &#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1587;&#1582;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729; &#1587;&#1705;&#1575;
> &#1581;&#1602; &#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576; &#1581;&#1590;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1576;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578;
> &#1593;&#1585;&#1590; &#1705;&#1610; &#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1729;&#1610;! &#1605;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1601;
> &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1606;&#1729; &#1570;&#1574;&#1610;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1581;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1588;&#1578;
> &#1606;&#1729;&#1610;&#1722; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1587; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1580;&#1583;&#1604; &#1608; &#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;
> &#1576;&#1581;&#1579; &#1608; &#1578;&#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1610; &#1587;&#1585;&#1588;&#1578;
> &#1729;&#1746; &#1576;&#1583; &#1570;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1604; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575;
> &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1548; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1575; &#1548; &#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1606;&#1588;&#1578;!
> 
> In Zarb e Kaleem, Iqbal says :-
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:-
> 
> MULLAH OF THE MOSQUE
> 
> I do not wonder if
> To God you find approach
> You know not rank of man
> For which you need reproach.
> 
> Your worship is devoid
> Of grandeur, charm and grace
> Your Call To Prayer at morn
> Leaves cold and does not brace


Na Mun Tanha Dheri Mekhana Mustam,
Chuney Do Shibliou Aqdar Shudmast
Aur Barohey Pak Shamus Din Tabregh
Key Mullah Aey Bar Sare Bazar Shudmast.


----------



## sparklingway

Windjammer said:


> Na Mun Tanha Dheri Mekhana Mustam,
> Chuney Do Shibliou Aqdar Shudmast
> Aur Barohey Pak Shamus Din Tabregh
> Key Mullah Aey Bar Sare Bazar Shudmast.



Where is that from? I'm guessing some of Iqbal's Farsi works?
I'm unfamiliar with most of the farsi works.


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> Ahhh let me tell you i will support 100 Taliban over One Indian when it comes to choose between India and Taliban.
> 
> 
> I will support 100 ZH over one Indian when it comes to choose between India and otherwise.
> 
> You guys can never be sincere to Pakistan.
> 
> Those who moving their tails to you might be having some interests but for me Pakistan comes First



Well jana its very disappointing that you would trust the Taliban more than Indians. There is a little one can go to change a perspective, only opinions can be altered. We shall all see how the future unfolds itself in front of us. The future is not decided by who we call our enemies but who we call our friends. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilesTogo

I think she is trying to emphasize the honesty and simplicity of Taliban. 



desiman said:


> Well jana its very disappointing that you would trust the Taliban more than Indians. There is a little one can go to change a perspective, only opinions can be altered. We shall all see how the future unfolds itself in front of us. The future is not decided by who we call our enemies but who we call our friends.
> Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

this paracha guy has gone insane, and is writing these articles just to get some attention. he is seeking attention esp from indian audiences, thats all, and to match up with the popularity which ZH has by countering him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Hammy007 said:


> this paracha guy has gone insane, and is writing these articles just to get some attention. he is seeking attention esp from indian audiences, thats all, and to match up with the popularity which ZH has by countering him.



The paracha guy was famous before. Just because you disagree with him, doesn't mean he's CIA/RAW/MOSSAD. Stop the crap and accept the plurality of opinion. ZH has the right to say what he wants, which I abhor listening to, but he has the right to drivel that as well. NFP has the right to criticize every person alive because he's a sad soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

sparklingway said:


> The paracha guy was famous before. Just because you disagree with him, doesn't mean he's CIA/RAW/MOSSAD. Stop the crap and accept the plurality of opinion. ZH has the right to say what he wants, which I abhor listening to, but he has the right to drivel that as well. NFP has the right to criticize every person alive because he's a sad soul.



Nadeem Parcha is quite interesting to listen to, thats a person that can lead Pakistan to a better future unlike Mr.Hamid who can only think of the next best conspiracy theory, then back that up with manipulated verses of the Quran. Zaid Hamid's only quality is the ability to speak with lot of strength something that is seen often in misguided such as Jim Jones who are able to lead masses by speaking powerfully. If anyone wants to hear Jim Jones speak please listen to this link, its beyond creepy. It shows what people can do by speaking in just the way Mr.Hamid talks. 
Jim Jones was the American founder of the People&#8217;s Temple group. The group became infamous after the November 18 1978 mass suicide/murder in Guyana where the group had moved after rising tensions in the USA. Nine-hundred-and-nine people drank cyanide after Jim Jones ordered his men to kill visiting Congressman Leo Ryan and numerous members of his entourage. In this horrifying recording you hear the last 30-45 minutes of Jones directing his followers to poison their children and then themselves. At one point one of the female voices on the tape is heard to say &#8220;It&#8217;s okay &#8211; they aren&#8217;t crying because of pain &#8211; it is just because of the bitter taste). Some of the bodies found had died of forced cyanide injection or gunshots. Jones was found dead of a gunshot wound to the head. Discretion is advised in listening to this recording. If the recording piques your interest, I would recommend buying the excellent recent documentary on the tragedy called Jonestown &#8211; The Life & Death of Peoples Temple . The DVD was just released in April, 2007.


http://extra.listverse.com/amazon/music/jones.mp3

*I would highly recommend it everyone to listen to this *


----------



## sparklingway

desiman said:


> *Nadeem Parcha is quite interesting to listen to, thats a person that can lead Pakistan to a better future *unlike Mr.Hamid who can only think of the next best conspiracy theory, then back that up with manipulated verses of the Quran. Zaid Hamid's only quality is the ability to speak with lot of strength something that is seen often in misguided such as Jim Jones who are able to lead masses by speaking powerfully. If anyone wants to hear Jim Jones speak please listen to this link, its beyond creepy. It shows what people can do by speaking in just the way Mr.Hamid talks.



No, NFP cannot lead us to a good future. A very grim, sadistic future but not a good future. I like reading him but don't ever want to see him becoming politically active.

Zaid Hamid might just be another Jim Jones but NFP is a major crackpot as well.


----------



## Mujahid

another seminar of Zaid Hamid in Islamia College Peshawar turns ugly, 
this is not how students behave.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

I am really disappointed in Nadeem Paracha after this article.

He usually spits out his anti ZH regurges from time to time, with some really good insights and tid bits here and there, but this, this is UTTER CRAP!  

Has he lost his mind or is the reality something else?

maybe like this:

US-to-spend-50-million-on-media-in-Pakistan







Who knows! 

But I have lost all respect for him


----------



## Awesome

Righteous_Fire said:


> I am really disappointed in Nadeem Paracha after this article.
> 
> He usually spits out his anti ZH regurges from time to time, with some really good insights and tid bits here and there, but this, this is UTTER CRAP!
> 
> Has he lost his mind or is the reality something else?
> 
> maybe like this:
> 
> US-to-spend-50-million-on-media-in-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows!
> 
> But I have lost all respect for him


RF, it was comical satire and everything has been written with innuendos in mind. Read it again.


----------



## Hyde

Asim Bhai Chacha Zaid ki jaan chor do ab.

Let him rest in peace 

Need to close few of his threads


----------



## Pak123

Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !


----------



## Pak123

sorry admin posted in the wrong section, so i request u to plz close thiz thread !


----------



## Hulk

I see nothing


----------



## jha

where is the video...?

too many threads are already on this all time hit personality of this forum...


----------



## mjnaushad

Pak123 said:


> Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
> So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !


why you created a new account just for one video......


anyway you can introduce your self by editing the post.


----------



## Pak123

@Sir Mujhahid
sir i didnt create a new profile jz to post a new video, i ws following defence.pk for a quite long time nd wanted sumthin very concrete to post so i came across this vid !


----------



## Pak123

Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !


----------



## Pak123

I wanted to create a new thread bt why iam getting this


*Pak123, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

[*]Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
[*]If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
[*]*


----------



## Pak123

Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !


----------



## Pak123

Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !


----------



## mjnaushad

Pak123 said:


> Look ppl im very neutral abt Sir Zaid Hamid nd watchin him very closely since for a while bt i came across this vid nd this vid is a serious concern for me being a muslim !
> So guyzz plz explain nd stay away frm flamming nd trolling !
> 
> YouTube - Facebook - Taha Kamal.flv


*YOU ARE SPAMMING IN EVERY THREAD. YOU POSTED THE VIDEO WE'LL WATCH IT. NOW STOP SPAMMING*


----------



## Hulk

You need to be 25 post old


----------



## Pak123

@Indianrabbit

thanx Sir !


----------



## Pak123

@all
I hav posted this vid in all the threads covering Zaid Hamid so i request u all to discuss in that forum or can sumone make a new thread as i dun hav the permission to do so as i need to be 25 posts old !


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar leave him i never see his one compleate episode ever


----------



## TruthSeeker

Welcome!! Zaid Hamid for President of Pakistan!! Not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*Zaid Hamid The First Khalifa of Hamidi Empire/Dynasty*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

TruthSeeker said:


> Welcome!! Zaid Hamid for President of Pakistan!! Not!



man you wanna war tommorow morning???????

his first order will be ghazwa e hind  secend we never return any loan third no more diplomatic relation between US and pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Pak123 said:


> @all
> I hav posted this vid in all the threads covering Zaid Hamid so i request u all to discuss in that forum or can sumone make a new thread as i dun hav the permission to do so as i need to be 25 posts old !


This is your questions...


1. Why is he holding a candle.
2. Why is there music in his show.
3. Why is this roman like music.
4. A women designer whos dress you think is not islamic is supporting this idea.
5 Anti taliban thinking is BAD.



there is more video....Dont want to watch it with this taliban edition.

I am not fan of zaid Hamid. but what you are SPAMMING and fooling around with this video which is just nothing but BS. 

Now holding candle is not allowed
why music.....roman music 

i mean wtf......cant you find anything better.....try to make yourself a good man......If taliban become good enough i'll start following them. otherwise if you give me Zaid Hamid and taliban i'll choose zaid hamid.....because i dont want my throat to be killed and hung upside down with a pole ........

I see you nothing more than a stupid taliban supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asq

defending our faith is not going to war, he will not be the first one to do it.

Mr. Imran u know all the wars, who started them, not we.

in banglsdesh India was training MUkti Buhini. In kashmir Inda is agresor, In Iraq, In Aghanistan. u know the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

imran khan said:


> man you wanna war tommorow morning???????
> 
> his first order will be ghazwa e hind  secend we never return any loan third no more diplomatic relation between US and pak


There are many here who are not fan of Zaid Hamid including me....But this video is nothing but BS.....why is he holding candle....why is there music....then its like roman music.....Is the poster is somekind of taliban....


----------



## Luftwaffe

absolutely smashing than those idiots at fox news..
hey i read your highness comments on forum too lol does it mean ur in the league of zaid hamid too lol get over with get lives..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Keep it up Zaid Hamid , keep it up ...


----------



## asq

Where do these folks come who call him names come from, perhaps they donot see what is being done to muslims.


----------



## Imran Khan

asq said:


> Where do these folks come who call him names come from, perhaps they donot see what is being done to muslims.



problim is muslims don't see whats happen with us.just for simple qes who many muslim countryes even pass resolation in there parlement against TTP or any blast in pakistan who many muslim leader cry and rush to apkistan after all our 30 thusends pakistani killed in recent years??????/ and now please remember and answer who many muslims blame us for there home terarr and blast these days answer is many.mind it there is no mother father brother nation but only benifit.last month manmohan sign 16 agreement is riyadh . our big B RIYADH. REMEMBER????????? MUSLIM UMMAH MY A$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

what else can Pakistan offer saudi arab except for visits to nuclear facilities lol i am doubting if God forbid an unknown enemy threatens Saudi Arab Pakistan would back off we're certainly in no position and will never be in position to provide any credible deterrence to Saudi Arab against that unknown enemy unless we're getting something from them in exchange..Saudis helped us great what else when time comes you'll see the opposite way..by the way the only thing we specialize in is ask for free oil, beg to reduce our debts or reschedule and loan from imf/world bank//islamic bank...as long as ppp/nawaz/anp/mqm/mma hangs around Pakistan would go 5 years back for every single year these govt rules..1 year for us is going back 5 year in all aspects..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

I am neutral with Zaid Hamid. He says some very convincing stuff most of the time but then comes along with complete bullshit which pretty much ruins it. 

Screw the Taliban.
Screw your sexist 'morals.' 
Screw your paranoia over lighting some god damned candles. 
Of course the way Islam is practiced is going to change, nothing can stop that. Of course cultures will mix and collide and OF COURSE women are going to have as much choice to DO and WEAR anything they want. 
This is 2010 not 600 AD.

Grow the hell up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

there are still millions of muslims women who likes to follows 600AD sharia...start off from your own home brotha when the change comes don't freak out say its 2010!
next hope you don't say its 2010 who care who came 1400 year ago to preach about the great Islam!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

We don't have to read or research about Zaid Hamid..
There was a discussion on some other thread which Asim closed...
People are fighting with each other and what not.

To get to the result we just need to see one thing.

Evidence presented to the court were credible?
People who accuse him know all the story?
Or it is self opinion halaluha...

OR

People who support Zaid have enough facts?
They were following the counrt rulings?

Zaid Hamid should go to the existing judicial system and clear the allegations, it will certainly boost his repo if he thinks he is innocent. 

*In my opinion the game is not that simple. Media always black mail...Example starts from my family...We have been black mailed by media for no reason so we had to give a house to some senior media spokesperson which is against the constitution of Pakistan...*

*Some media channel threatened us to publish news against us which had no base..and you know people would blindly trust them without looking at the other part of the story. *

*I did not add anything. For if I did, I would be punished in this life and hereafter. 
All the things I stated above are facts.*

Considering this, there is no guarantee that media was neutral at that time..

Zaid Hamid also accused someone in my family as an Indian agent but still I am neutral as I don't know. There are few individuals who do not defend the allegations against their families as they don't know the facts and I am one of them. 

I do not support or accuse Yusuf Ali, Zaid Hamid or someone in my family who has been accused by Zaid Hamid because I don't have facts to back my opinion.

but my heart says that Zaid Hamid had a misunderstanding.... 

that "Someone" is a top bureaucrat...
I can't specify more...


----------



## FreekiN

luftwaffe said:


> *there are still millions of muslims women who likes to follows 600AD sharia*...start off from your own home brotha when the change comes don't freak out say its 2010!
> next hope you don't say its 2010 who care who came 1400 year ago to preach about the great Islam!?



Did I say there was anything wrong with that? That is great news *as long as* those women are not being forced to follow '600 AD Sharia.'

But pressuring people and forcing them against their will is just NOT the way to go. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

do you even know 600AD sharia? i guess not you blank as a blank media spinning around first go do some research about Islamic sharia started by the last prophet and than come back tell me what obsolete do you find in it...
i don't see any pressure and forcing in Pakistan if your pointing at taliban they are minors and outcasts..don't tell me your follower of Californian laws you know what i mean..sharia is de factor law for Islam/Muslims/Islamic nations/Universal we failed to implement it is was ordered by Allah..you don't like it don't follow it..now don't drag this sharia issue with me google is filled with complete transcripts of complete Islamic sharia and jurisprudence intact and can be applied even after 1000 years from now...all you need to do is study and research..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeaceForAll

what is the use of some practice that does not allow you to light a candle? what would you do if there is no power in your area?? would you not light a candle because its against the religion??

why is there roman music?? music cuts through all boundaries and religions.. if its soothing to the human mind, its good enough.

why that symbol I do not know but the guy simply acted on his human instincts. 


Pardon him because allah/god/whoever the goddamn amighty is, sent him as a Human.. not as a muslim/christian/pagan/hindu or whatever..

Please take a break and come out your shell. go vist a country or area which is completely untouched by any of these teachings.. you will see that even they are living happily. people without islam/lighting candles/listening to roman music are also living their lives to the fullest extent which is proof enough to show that certain practices of a religion or the religion itself need not be followed to live happily and in peace. you just need to know human values of not hurting others, helping oneself and others, brotherhood and etc etc.

and you do not need any religion to tell you this. If you look at animals in the wild (which are hopefully not divided into muslims.christains/zionists/hindus) they can prove that living in mutual harmony does not need religion. 

God is not a creation of man - but religion is. and "religion is flawed because man is flawed!" (line in quotes taken from movie angels and demons)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Threads like this destroy the image of Islam.

What are we actually talking about here???? Candles???? Roman Music? ??

Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

luftwaffe said:


> do you even know 600AD sharia? i guess not you blank as a blank media spinning around first go do some research about Islamic sharia started by the last prophet and than come back tell me what obsolete do you find in it...
> i don't see any pressure and forcing in Pakistan if your pointing at taliban they are minors and outcasts..don't tell me your follower of Californian laws you know what i mean..sharia is de factor law for Islam/Muslims/Islamic nations/Universal we failed to implement it is was ordered by Allah..you don't like it don't follow it..now don't drag this sharia issue with me google is filled with complete transcripts of complete Islamic sharia and jurisprudence intact and can be applied even after 1000 years from now...all you need to do is study and research..



First of all, there is no such thing as 600 AD Sharia, thats why I had to put the quotations on it. The first complete form of Sharia was made around 200 years after the Holy Prophets [pbuh] death.

Second, you think that beheadings, amputations, whippings, etc, are proper civilized punishments that would be given in todays society? I think not.

Third, if you think I am against women dressing in burka's and abaya's. I am not. I am only against them when they are forced upon women. 

*"you don't like it don't follow it"*
Your telling me to do some research on Sharia, yet you do not see that that is NOT how it works? If you do not like Sharia in a country... let's say... Iran. You cannot do crud about it. Not everyone can simply leave the country.

*"and can be applied even after 1000 years from now...all you need to do is study and research.."*

Yes, keep researching something that will never end. Governments shouldn't be wasting their time researching and debating about what is Islamic and what is not. That duty belongs to the person himself. And a governmental system that has a history of repeatedly failing through several countries throughout the world apparently has the power to fail 1000 years from now. 

In Sharia, marrying a child is allowed at any age. Yes, any age. 

In Sharia, beating your wife is allowed according to a Hadith that says it is acceptable as long as the stick is no bigger than your thumb. 

Seriously man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

FreekiN..you started 600AD did you not? you pointed at Islam as the root cause if you want to point out at point at taliban and barbarians not Isam..your lecture is futile..limited knowledge Sharia was compiled properly after 200 yrs..Again don't argue with me what Allah has ordained you can't neglect and trans pass it..even if you don't like it you have two choice stay within parameter of Islam or Leave it pick one no arguments...your making Islam sound like an old hog refrain from it..so much for enlightened moderation in your head..check your home first might bring havoc for you someday if you look towards the western modern lifestyle.. 

All that you wrote you wasted your time in the end go back research don't take Islam backward this is core cause of down fall of Islam by people like you..anyways i suggested follow what you like we're still bonded Muslims arguments will continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

luftwaffe said:


> FreekiN..you started 600AD did you not?



Well atleast you got me somewhere.  I shoulda said 800 or something.


----------



## sparklingway

*Ignorance comes in many forms. On our channels, often hosting 'religious' programmes, we have hosts who promote hatred against non-Muslims, others who frequently speak on channels glorify the Taliban, advocate the Pakistan military engage in a global battle to defeat anti-Muslim forces led by India and Zionists and promotes violence in various ways. In some cases the purpose seems to be to specifically direct messages the way of the urban youth &#8211; with some popular 'hosts' combining the ideas listed above with appreciation for 'modern' lifestyles. Judging by the messages posted on websites, and the views of many younger people, it appears a large number are taken in. Some seem to believe the impossible dreams of glory and greatness through military conquest put out to them, failing to recognise that reducing India to a dot on the map is not something that can, in the real world, happen. It is quite conceivable that the establishment has a role in the promotion of some of the personalities supporting these views and the campaigns that aim to convert them into heroes. It is worth noting that a specific effort seems to be made to target the youth, especially those who may in the future influence opinion. *

Kamila Hayat in The News


----------



## SekrutYakhni

sparklingway said:


> *Ignorance comes in many forms. On our channels, often hosting 'religious' programmes, we have hosts who promote hatred against non-Muslims, others who frequently speak on channels glorify the Taliban, advocate the Pakistan military engage in a global battle to defeat anti-Muslim forces led by India and Zionists and promotes violence in various ways. In some cases the purpose seems to be to specifically direct messages the way of the urban youth &#8211; with some popular 'hosts' combining the ideas listed above with appreciation for 'modern' lifestyles. Judging by the messages posted on websites, and the views of many younger people, it appears a large number are taken in. Some seem to believe the impossible dreams of glory and greatness through military conquest put out to them, failing to recognise that reducing India to a dot on the map is not something that can, in the real world, happen. It is quite conceivable that the establishment has a role in the promotion of some of the personalities supporting these views and the campaigns that aim to convert them into heroes. It is worth noting that a specific effort seems to be made to target the youth, especially those who may in the future influence opinion. *
> 
> Kamila Hayat in The News




Hey man I really like your posts...
Why don't you come to Pakistan and help us and be a part of the solution rather than criticizing.. 
I mean anyone can criticize...so why not try to be a part of the solution...

What do you think?
and your posts are really impressive...
so you are capable..

Why talking about Talibans when we are not "physically" affected like our civilians or soldiers who are dyeing everyday...
One more body either yours or mine will help the mission OR
One more person educating people either me or your will help the mission...

and don't worry nothing is impossible...
If you think that our youth is going where it shouldn't be than you should start programs or something to educate youth...
I mean it is more practical...

Just a suggestion...

and for me..I am doing practical things and you will hear my name soon in the media..
I am starting infrastructure projects in Pakistan to help poor people without charging anything....

So, you should also step up and organize events which is more practical as not even a fraction of Pakistanis know about this forum if we consider 140+ million Pakistanis...

Forums are just like non practical way to overcome your frustration or love for your country. I joined this forum because I learned many things from people like *QSAARK*, Mastan Khan, Asim, Agnostic Muslim and so on...which will help me to implement new skills in the real life...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak123

@mjnauhad
sir u misunderstood me......i jz wanted to know abt wht the video really means ? And for those saying this is 2010 and not 600 A.D ,well my friends ISLAMIC teachings will nd remain be unchanged till Qayammah,so wht if its 2010, do we forget our teachings ??? And sir u said that iam a taliban supporter.....with all due respect who r u to judge me.....everyone noes out there that they r terriosts nd linking me u r saying that even im a terriorsts !

Kindly review wht u jz said !!!


----------



## Pak123

@all
even iam against the forcing upon women to wear burqa or forcing anything is not justified......forcing anyone will not compell him/her to follow the real teachings of Islam.....and everyone discussin the shariah so guyzz plz we r not aware of its full teachings so whtever we comment,it maybe right nd it might be wrong as well.....these r very sensitive issues !!!


----------



## sparklingway

saad445566 said:


> Hey man I really like your posts...
> Why don't you come to Pakistan and help us and be a part of the solution rather than criticizing..
> I mean anyone can criticize...so why not try to be a part of the solution...
> 
> What do you think?
> and your posts are really impressive...
> so you are capable..
> 
> Why talking about Talibans when we are not "physically" affected like our civilians or soldiers who are dyeing everyday...
> One more body either yours or mine will help the mission OR
> One more person educating people either me or your will help the mission...
> 
> and don't worry nothing is impossible...
> If you think that our youth is going where it shouldn't be than you should start programs or something to educate youth...
> I mean it is more practical...
> 
> Just a suggestion...
> 
> and for me..I am doing practical things and you will hear my name soon in the media..
> I am starting infrastructure projects in Pakistan to help poor people without charging anything....
> 
> So, you should also step up and organize events which is more practical as not even a fraction of Pakistanis know about this forum if we consider 140+ million Pakistanis...



I thoroughly appreciate your enthusiasm and passion for a bottom up development effort and hope you succeed in bringing relief to the millions of impoverished proud citizens of our country. 

As for your advice for me to come back, I arrived just over 2 months ago to pursue my education. I will definitely be coming back after completing my graduate studies. 

PS: My volunteer contributions and efforts are for me to know only.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

sparklingway said:


> I thoroughly appreciate your enthusiasm and passion for a bottom up development effort and hope you succeed in bringing relief to the millions of impoverished proud citizens of our country.
> 
> As for your advice for me to come back, I arrived just over 2 months ago to pursue my education. I will definitely be coming back after completing my graduate studies.
> 
> PS: My volunteer contributions and efforts are for me to know only.




Appreciate your generosity!
Hope you help Pakistan in future also.


----------



## sur

Zaki said:


> *Zaid Hamid The First Khalifa of Hamidi Empire/Dynasty*



or may be Zaid is "John the Baptist" preparing the ground for actual Khalifah to come... 
which obviously would be me...

& this member "MilesTogo" is like "Rothchilds" funding,,, i mean thanking both sides...


----------



## Mujahid

*Dr. Israr (Tanzeem e Islami) view about Zaid Hamid*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat




----------



## warlock

Mujahid said:


> *Dr. Israr (Tanzeem e Islami) view about Zaid Hamid*





someone plz translate...


----------



## Musalman

warlock said:


> someone plz translate...



They agree and disagree with him on certain subject. However with regards to his association with Yousaf Kazab, they say that since he himself deny it therefore they accept his intentions in this regard and do not consider him a dispel of Yousaf Kazab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

hmmm very interesting article but the source is *tinypic.com* 

Can somebody send me the real link rather than uploading on image server?

and its a very interesting article i think we can have a peaceful discussion about this matter if other fellows are interested  (unlike other Mr Hamid's threads)


----------



## Hyde

ok got it........... its from the tanzeem.org website

http://tanzeem.org/announcements/zaid&#37;20hamid.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

warlock said:


> someone plz translate...



Cool Down,
There is nothing to do with India nor any Jihad against India in this Urdu message.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad

This Z. Hamid guy seems to be very popular in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Yes... BUT This opinion of Dr. Israr seems out dated since now he has admitted KNOWING and WORKING with Yousuf Ali. Dr. Israr has not given his nod that Yousuf Ali was innocent and had never done any blasphemy. Therefore Dr. Israr only said "If Zaid Hamid says he doesn't know Yousuf, then I'm just accepting that as the truth".


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Yes... BUT This opinion of Dr. Israr seems out dated since now he has admitted KNOWING and WORKING with Yousuf Ali. Dr. Israr has not given his nod that Yousuf Ali was innocent and had never done any blasphemy. Therefore Dr. Israr only said "If Zaid Hamid says he doesn't know Yousuf, then I'm just accepting that as the truth".





So whats your issue now?

Are you part of those who want to misuse the blasphemy law ????

Lets say if Yousaf was your or mine class fellow so should you or me be punished for that ??

Asim accept it that you are also just saying something which few elements are trying to misuse for their own tehkadari.

There is clear statement of Sattar Khan Niazi who was a true Ashiq-e-Rasool (PBUH).


I dont wish to drag on this issue. Other than saying that Blasphemy law in this country has been misued for settling personal scores and grabing business, property of people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> So whats your issue now?
> 
> Are you part of those who want to misuse the blasphemy law ????
> 
> Lets say if Yousaf was your or mine class fellow so should you or me be punished for that ??
> 
> Asim accept it that you are also just saying something which few elements are trying to misuse for their own tehkadari.
> 
> There is clear statement of Sattar Khan Niazi who was a true Ashiq-e-Rasool (PBUH).
> 
> I dont wish to drag on this issue. Other than saying that Blasphemy law in this country has been misued for settling personal scores and grabing business, property of people


Did I say anything how the blasphemy law should be used? If anything I've said it time and again blasphemy law should be abolished. Everyone has full rights to say anything even commit blasphemy. It's not nice but its a human right.

I merely gave a correction of the slightly overlooked nuance in the translation given above by another member.

These comments of Dr. Israr may have been prior to the leaked footage. As far as my personal opinion is, I think Yousuf Ali DID commit blasphemy with those words. Although I think we Muslims should have just called him a nutcase and moved on.

On another personal note, I'm disturbed that you'd compromise on your beliefs just because now Zaid Hamid says its okay to like Yousuf Ali. A few weeks back when the allegations first arose, Zaid Hamid fans were defending that the voice recording of Zaid Zaman is a fake, now it turns out its real and the fan club just clutching at straws now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Did I say anything how the blasphemy law should be used? If anything I've said it time and again blasphemy law should be abolished. Everyone has full rights to say anything even commit blasphemy. It's not nice but its a human right.
> 
> I merely gave a correction of the slightly overlooked nuance in the translation given above by another member.
> 
> These comments of Dr. Israr may have been prior to the leaked footage. As far as my personal opinion is, I think Yousuf Ali DID commit blasphemy with those words. Although I think we Muslims should have just called him a nutcase and moved on.
> 
> On another personal note, I'm disturbed that you'd compromise on your beliefs just because now Zaid Hamid says its okay to like Yousuf Ali. A few weeks back when the allegations first arose, Zaid Hamid fans were defending that the voice recording of Zaid Zaman is a fake, now it turns out its real and the fan club just clutching at straws now.



Yousaf was a nutcase no doubt about that.

As far as my belief, faith is concerned NO compromise for anyone on that.

As far as i have judged Mr Zaid Hamid and have seen him during my meetings with him and his staff, i have found him a person who Believes in the Last Prophethood of Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and who is a true lover of the Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). Thats enough. I dont know neither i have seen all those who are up against him, so i can not believe them.

Its also a fact that Yousaf case was not merely a case of blasphemy.

Whoever who does not believe in the Last Prophethood of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is not a Muslim simple as that.


But it is also a fact that there is no death penality in Islam for such people.

Blasphemy law is only prevailent in Pakistan not other Islamic countries.

It has some flaws and need to be corrected. If those who blam blasphemy on others and failed to prove the accusations should also be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> Yousaf was a nutcase no doubt about that.
> 
> As far as my belief, faith is concerned NO compromise for anyone on that.
> 
> As far as i have judged Mr Zaid Hamid and have seen him during my meetings with him and his staff, i have found him a person who Believes in the Last Prophethood of Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and who is a true lover of the Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). Thats enough. I dont know neither i have seen all those who are up against him, so i can not believe them.
> 
> Its also a fact that Yousaf case was not merely a case of blasphemy.
> 
> Whoever who does not believe in the Last Prophethood of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is not a Muslim simple as that.
> 
> 
> But it is also a fact that there is no death penality in Islam for such people.
> 
> Blasphemy law is only prevailent in Pakistan not other Islamic countries.
> 
> It has some flaws and need to be corrected. If those who blam blasphemy on others and failed to prove the accusations should also be hanged.


Good to know.

IF Zaid Hamid is not a secret admirer of Yousuf Ali. At the very least he used to be at some point (like the 90s when the recording was made) and now has changed his opinion and he is just defending Yousuf Ali since he has no choice but to do so, to save his behind.

That's my opinion. About blasphemy I'm clear, we, especially Muslims, need not fear the WORDS of individuals. People can speak blasphemous words all they want, in my opinion Islam is not that weak to be taken over by nutcases like Yousuf Ali.

In fact if we don't give them this highlight they would never even be known. Me as a Lahori, never knew Yousuf Ali before this Zaid Hamid case. 

The ONLY way Blasphemy law won't be abused, is by abolishing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> As far as my belief, faith is concerned NO compromise for anyone on that.
> 
> As far as i have judged Mr Zaid Hamid and have seen him during my meetings with him and his staff, i have found him a person who Believes in the Last Prophethood of Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and who is a true lover of the Last Prophet Muhammad (PBUH). Thats enough. I dont know neither i have seen all those who are up against him, so i can not believe them.
> 
> Whoever who does not believe in the Last Prophethood of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is not a Muslim simple as that.




Agree



Jana said:


> But it is also a fact that there is no death penality in Islam for such people.



If you mean by Yusuf Kazzab, a Fake prophet then Islamically anybody who calls himself a prophet should be killed. There was a man who declared himself a Prophet after Prophet Muhammad S.A.W was died and the Sahabas did not think twice, they went in his house and killed him inside his house without any second thought

But first the question is, If Yousuf declared himself a Prophet or not? if he did....... he deserved to be killed if not then obviously he deserves no punishment



Jana said:


> If those who blam blasphemy on others and failed to prove the accusations should also be hanged.



Agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

There are 2 main concerns that many people are not actually comprehending:

1) Zaid Hamid's involvement with Yusuf Kazzab (an alleged Liar) which was brought up to make people question his credibility (Zaid Hamid openly clarified that by stating his beliefs in the finality of the Prophethood of Rasul SAW in public, which is all what Shariah demands)


2) Yusuf Ali/Kazzab's mysterious murder in jail - whether justice has been served or not because there was involvement of some newspaper's editor who loaned money/land to Yusuf Kazzab? *Who killed him and for what purpose? and why was the story buried? *


The first question deals with the personality of the Prophet SAW whilst the second part deals with the Message of the Prophet SAW that is justice and fairness even to his enemies. 


ZH has come out in the limelight because he has taken a firm stand on the second issue and by doing so has put his own credibility at stake. Petty maulvi's with their fatwa guns have gotten another opportunity to come out in the media and gain some popularity outta the issue. I wouldn't be surprized to find that Khabrain newspaper's editor is behind sponsoring or speaking against Zaid Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Condor

Muhemmed Yusuf Ali, dubbed Yusuf Kazzab (&#1705;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;' Kazzab means Great Liar) by a Pakistani lower court judge in an in camera trial was a Pakistani citizen who was murdered by a man named Tariq in 2002 while at the Kot Lakpat jail in Lahore, Pakistan. Tariq was on death row for committing murder and was reported to be a member of Sipah-e-Sahaba.
Muhemmed Yusuf Ali was charged of claiming Prophethood. A case was registered against him by the Anjuman-e Tahaffuz-e Khatim-e Nabuwwat on 29 March 1997, a politically active Pakistani religious organization. He was accused of adultery, fraud, claiming prophet-hood, and blasphemy against Islam. He clarified his position through paid advertisements in the newspapers[citation needed]. Based on the case, he was immediately detained.
A trial finally started in February 2000. Most of the hearings commenced at about 2:30pm and continued till as late as 7-8pm. The final arguments were heard on 28 July till 11:45pm, and the counsel for the defense were asked to conclude.
According to the trial records the complainant, office bearer of a local religious organization, alleged that Mr Yusuf Ali 'indirectly committed blasphemy' by showing his resemblance with Prophet Muhammad on an unknown date, during a Friday sermon, more than 2 years before registration of the case.
The learned judge of Pakistan's lower court found no evidence of adultery, as the complainant could not produce any information to support the allegation. No proper evidence of blasphemy or fraud was produced[citation needed] in the court except a few people's word[citation needed] against Mr. Ali's, including a local newspaper reporter who reported the fabricated[citation needed] stories in the first place. The complainant produced video/audio pieces of several sermons copied onto two cassettes. Nothing objectionable or offensive was found in the sermons[citation needed]. The date of sermons and maker of cassette were unknown, which make the produced evidence highly unreliable and legally inadmissible.[citation needed]
The Honorable Judge acknowledged in his verdict that evidence in this case was oral in nature. In his verdict, he accepted the complainant's word against Mr. Ali's. He praised the complainant's religious organization, on record, and gave them credit for bringing provisions of blasphemy law in the Pakistan Penal Code. He nullified the statement of Mr. Ali issued in his defense by calling him Kazzab--a Great Liar.
Mr. Ali testified during the trial[citation needed] that according to Islamic beliefs all human beings are representative of God Almighty and all Muslims should also strive to be a representative of Prophet Muhammad. He advocated that to gain human excellence all human-beings should respect each other and live life according to examples set by their great leaders such as Prophet Muhammad, Prophet Jesus, Prophet Moses, Mahatama Buddha, etc. Mr. Ali admitted that he himself lives life according to teachings, examples and guidance of the Prophet Muhammad, strives to fulfill his mission, and considers himself his humble and true representative.[citation needed] However, the judge deduced that the last statement amounts to indirectly committing blasphemy.[citation needed] He declared Mr. Ali an infidel, an apostate, liable to death, and sentenced him to 35 years of rigorous imprisonment on several counts to be followed by death.
If he was not the kazzab why did all the scholars of Pakistan unanimously agree that he is kazzab and leave the mulas even the courts have given the verdict against him...thepoint is that whole Pakistan is wrong and only this Zaid hamid is right???
[edit]Death

After his bail was rescinded, Mr. Ali was taken back to jail. In an unscheduled change of quarters on June 10, 2002, he was taken to walk through a courtyard where his would be attacker&#8212;Tariq, another death row inmate&#8212;was already present. Somehow Tariq had in his possession a .35 caliber revolver. He shot Mr. Ali at point blank range. Three bullets made contact and Mr. Ali died on the spot. The Lahore Police Commissioner launched an inquiry into the matter but at this point, the current status of investigation into his assassination remain unknown as are the whereabouts of Tariq.
[edit]Renewed Interest

Recently, interest in Muhammed Yusuf Ali's case has been rekindled by the rise to popularity of Zaid Hamid, whom some people claim to have had linkages with Mr. Ali. he had link with Yususf Ali and he accepted it several time that he had link with Mr.Ali and he claimed in the court to release Yususf Ali. Zaid acknowledges that he had relations with Yusuf Kazzab but yousuf did not claim prophecy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Condor

^^^^^The above is taken from Wikipedia
I think Mr Yusuf Ali has wrongly dealt with. Nowhere in the court proceedigs
he claims to be a Prophet - nor was it proved beyond any shadow of doubt that
he claimed to be such.
It is clear that the Judge dealing the case was high on religious steroids
to the extent, naming him Kazzab(the great liar) and sentencing him.
As if that was not enough - the circumstances of his death remain under a cloud
and obviously it was an inside job.
To my judgement Yusuf Ali was misunderstood and yet innocent, in no way anyone can accuse him of blasphemy and claims of Prophethood.
The blood of this man is on that Judge's hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Zaki said:


> hmmm very interesting article but the source is *tinypic.com*
> 
> Can somebody send me the real link rather than uploading on image server?
> 
> and its a very interesting article i think we can have a peaceful discussion about this matter if other fellows are interested  (unlike other Mr Hamid's threads)



It doesn't matter from where you are getting this image, the letter is written over letter head of Tanzeem-e-Islami and could be verified from them if they have written it and exactly the way it is written. Do not undergrad its credibility if you found it from some low-ranked image hosting site. You have a very good way to get its authenticity and we should do so before turning this letter down.


----------



## graphican

Condor said:


> ^^^^^The above is taken from Wikipedia
> I think Mr Yusuf Ali has wrongly dealt with. Nowhere in the court proceedigs
> he claims to be a Prophet - nor was it proved beyond any shadow of doubt that
> he claimed to be such.
> It is clear that the Judge dealing the case was high on religious steroids
> to the extent, naming him Kazzab(the great liar) and sentencing him.
> As if that was not enough - the circumstances of his death remain under a cloud
> and obviously it was an inside job.
> To my judgement Yusuf Ali was misunderstood and yet innocent, in no way anyone can accuse him of blasphemy and claims of Prophethood.
> The blood of this man is on that Judge's hands.



In the light of video interview Zaid released, I would second you but it would be far better if this matter is taken to superior court and as it is being told the Zusuf was wrongly accused, he should be cleared by the court instead of bunch of citizen, even if he is Zaid himself. We trust this judiciary more than ever before and such matters that can have huge socio-political impact must be addressed.


----------



## Condor

graphican said:


> In the light of video interview Zaid released, I would second you but it would be far better if this matter is taken to superior court and as it is being told the Zusuf was wrongly accused, he should be cleared by the court instead of bunch of citizen, even if he is Zaid himself. We trust this judiciary more than ever before and such matters that can have huge socio-political impact must be addressed.


Hedge your bets, graphican.

Judges are people too.


----------



## Awesome

The recordings of Yousuf Ali are enough to damn him as a blasphemer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

Game theory is a scientific tool to find out which players lose and which players gain the most from an engagement. 

I used this theory to analyze the real culprits behind campaign against Zaid Hamid's and trying their best to discredit his movement by bringing him to disrupte amongst his followers. 

*Keeping in mind that I do believe Yousuf Kazzab was a liar, Zaid Hamid even acknowledged it he defaulted on loans owed to the Editor of Khabrain Newsgroup. 


There are 2 main concerns to the whole issue that many people are not actually comprehending:


1) Zaid Hamid's involvement with Yusuf Kazzab (an alleged Liar) which was brought up to make people question his credibility (Zaid Hamid openly clarified that by stating his beliefs in the finality of the Prophethood of Rasul SAW in public, which is all what Shariah demands)


2) Yusuf Ali/Kazzab's mysterious murder in jail by an unknown vigilante - whether justice has been served or not because there was involvement of some newspaper's editor who loaned money/land to Yusuf Kazzab? *Who killed him and for what purpose? and why was the story buried? * These questions have gone unanswered since his death...


Because of Zaid Hamid's personal affiliation with Yusuf Kazzab as he knew more about him then the rest of us, also because he is a mujahid, he has chosen to go with option number 2, that is the message of Islam, to stand for justice and truth. 



The first question deals with the personality of the Prophet SAW whilst the *second *part deals with the Message of the Prophet SAW that is justice and fairness even to your enemies.

ZH's enemies are using the *first *option to bring him to disrepute and discredit his whole movement. 


Why? 

ZH has come out in the limelight because he has taken a firm stand on the second issue, and by doing so has put his own credibility at stake. Petty Unknown maulvi's with their fatwa guns have gotten another opportunity to come out in the media and gain some popularity outta the issue. No one knows who these Maulvi's are and who is actually behind them. THey're not the main players but different faces of the actual players. 

So, who are the main players behind this whole scenario? 

*My conclusion: 

I wouldn't be surprized to find that Khabrain newspaper's editor is behind sponsoring the Maulvi's to undermine the credibility of Zaid Hamid. Think about this issue, who has the most to gain and most to lose? 




if Zaid succeeds in his mission and gains more popularity in the media, he will definitely try to expose the killers of Yousuf Kazzab. If that happens, Khabrain News Editors/owners have the *most* to lose. 

Therefore in order to prevent Zaid Hamid from becoming more popular or to get any sort of leadership position in the country, Khabrain might become the biggest obstacle in his way. 
*

*Please note I have not included external political forces in this scenario whom ZH feriociously speak against and expose the agenda's and game plans and has become a PR nightmare for them*


----------



## Hyde

Zaid Zaid Zaid Zaid Zaid 

Do you guyz have anything else to do???????????

Leave him alone for god sake


----------



## Cobra001

I suggest all Zaid Zaman fanatics to listen to Salma Agha's "Dil ke armaan aansuon me beh gaye" and hit the repeat button plz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Cobra001 said:


> I suggest all Zaid Zaman fanatics to listen to Salma Agha's "Dil ke armaan aansuon me beh gaye" and hit the repeat button plz...



oh yaar frankly speaking i am also Zaid Hamid's fan. I haven't heard of his Khilafat ideology yet but whatever videos i have watched of him but he is indeed a very smart and intellectual personality. Who is well aware of the Islamic History and Pakistan.

Can't say about his relationships with Yousuf Kazzab/Ali or about Khilafat but he has good knowledge about current affairs and Islamic history

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FireFighter

If you guys have nothing good to contribute to this thread, please don't bother replying, you can go post in mindless threads of your likings im sure there are plenty to your likings. 


Off-topic posts are not allowed as per forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cobra001

Zaki said:


> oh yaar frankly speaking i am also Zaid Hamid's fan. I haven't heard of his Khilafat ideology yet but whatever videos i have watched of him but he is indeed a very smart and intellectual personality. Who is well aware of the Islamic History and Pakistan.
> 
> Can't say about his relationships with Yousuf Kazzab/Ali or about Khilafat but he has good knowledge about current affairs and Islamic history



I remember in my university days I took a course in "Islamic history and tradition and politics" and whadayya know, the head of department was a Jew 

Ppl need to learn a lot about the arts of deception......


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

zaid hamid who is he ? terrorist...i have to google


----------



## Hyde

Cobra001 said:


> I remember in my university days I took a course in "Islamic history and tradition and politics" and whadayya know, the head of department was a Jew
> 
> Ppl need to learn a lot about the arts of deception......



Sorry for off-topic

I had a similar position, i learned American, Russian, European history during 1900 - 1945 (covering both world wars and other problems) and my teacher was a Jew (if i am not wrong) but perhaps one of the best person i have ever met

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cobra001

Zaki said:


> Sorry for off-topic
> 
> I had a similar position, i learned American, Russian, European history during 1900 - 1945 (covering both world wars and other problems) and my teacher was a Jew (if i am not wrong) but perhaps one of the best person i have ever met



Yes Zaki, I agree there are good ppl in all nationalities..... 
As I pointed out..... having excellent knowledge in a subject matter does not give credence to ones belief......remember Satan has more knowledge of the Truth(i.e Allah) than most of mankind......

deception is an art and can only be mastered by the smart and not by a fool....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asq

imran khan said:


> problim is muslims don't see whats happen with us.just for simple qes who many muslim countryes even pass resolation in there parlement against TTP or any blast in pakistan who many muslim leader cry and rush to apkistan after all our 30 thusends pakistani killed in recent years??????/ and now please remember and answer who many muslims blame us for there home terarr and blast these days answer is many.mind it there is no mother father brother nation but only benifit.last month manmohan sign 16 agreement is riyadh . our big B RIYADH. REMEMBER????????? MUSLIM UMMAH MY A$$.



And there fore we should act as non muslims do, acuse each other, abuse the system and abondon Islam.

Is it nawaz shrif or zardari who is charging elecrical bill in the amounts unbareable for common man.

Is it Zardari or Nawaz sharif who will not register you vehecle if u go to the registration opffice unless u pay bribe.

Is it Zardair or Nawaz sharif who will refuse to listen to you if you go to police station with a genuine complaint

Is it zardari or nawaz sharif who charge u more for your Nat. gas and water supply.

Is it Zardari or Nawaz sharif who will not operate on u if u cannot pay hefty amounts for heart surgery.

Is it Zardari who will clean infront of your shop and take care of flies inhabiting on foods and vegeis.

Is it zardari or Nawaz sharif who tells u to drive like maniac on roads and kill each other.

I am in no way suporter of zardari and Nawaz sharif and yes Zardari and Nawaz sharif have not done their duties and yet we keep electing them as we did in a runoff election recently, why did we not elect other than one of these.

Zinda qoumien who have intectuals who keep these so called leaders in line by checking on them, by keeping preassurer on them by virtue of their positions ar also responsible of not doing what intalectuals do and that is to keep in check actions of these leaders.

So Leaders may be corrupt, but every common man and every Rlegious leadrs is the more corrupt than them. talk about Maulana Diesal and all.


all our so called intectuals are selfish, they wiil only talk on tv AND THAT IS THAT. No real action against these Leaders, no agitations, just talk and more talk.

TV staion are busy taling about these leader 24/7 and have no other alternative, no brilliance to offer to common man. just talk and more talk. 


As for as Zahid Hamid is concerned, he has told us million things about our history, about Islam and about Indian behaviour to us.

He may have said few things that need time testing, but he is way better than all hindu leaders except one, even on this board, Indians exegerate things, insult our country thereby abusing the freedom and riling our emotions.

Hindus only mention the histroy of India from the time when Muslim came and not when so called Arian came, attrocities they commited on real Indians were and are unparallel to any other people who came here, Muslims were benficial and develop India on the bases of the science and technology existed at the time.

Had Muslims done what they are being blamed, India would have had Muslims majority.

So my bros. and friends do not be fooled by these clever talking dudes, they have an agenda to break Pakistan again as they did by fooling Bengalis before. 

Army did what they had to do in Bangla Desh, but atleast we stopped and left, not like india, which continues to occupy/kill innocents and than dare us.

Please stay united against our enemies, stay the coarse as told to us by our Deen and greats such as Dr. Iqbsl. Qiad-E-Azam and others who have talked extensively about the treatment dished out to Mulims in India. And most of all force those intectuals to do more by getting involved and by keeping check on these leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Condor

Asim Aquil said:


> The recordings of Yousuf Ali are enough to damn him as a blasphemer.


What 'recordings'?

Can we see just one such transcript?


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> The recordings of Yousuf Ali are enough to damn him as a blasphemer.



i have been hearing a lot about Yousuf Ali. I am not defending him either but Can somebody show me any proof against him?


----------



## greatsequence

Zaid Hamid has never admitted publicly about his association with Yousuf Kazab. That is where the Whole problem is and that is what the article says. If he publicly admits that he was associated with Yousuf but now He considers him a Liar. Everything will be fine.

The problem with Zaid Hamid is that he has always rejected any association with yousuf kazab which is not the case.

Anyways he is not worth the attention he has got and that really scares me as pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

no proofs no evidences..who started it a low grade journalist..
I think all of you guys can get a glimpse of the trial of yousaf and detailed explanation and decide for yourselves..

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/49536-zaid-hamid-buries-yusuf-kazzab-myth-truth.html


----------



## Xeeshan

Asim Aquil said:


> The ONLY way Blasphemy law won't be abused, is by abolishing it.



Extending the conclusion you drew from the misuse of blasphemy law, abolishing it, Pakistani constitution should stand null and void because it also is being misused. 
Think of any clause of Pakistan's constitution and judge yourself if it is being misused or not. So whats the deal then? Should we abandon the constitution?
No. In my opinion, we should look for the ways to improve the law and remove any flaws in it.



Jana said:


> But it is also a fact that there is no death penality in Islam for such people.




I reckon, please go through early history of Islam. If you already have, please go through once more, as you might be forgetting some examples to quote.


----------



## Awesome

Condor said:


> What 'recordings'?
> 
> Can we see just one such transcript?


If you understand urdu, listen to it






"Aj kamazkum is mehfil main sau sahaba maujood hain"... Then he goes on to invite them to say a few words, Zaid Zaman Hamid is one of them.

Sahabi wohi hota hai jo Rasool pe imaan laye, as far as I know we always called the Prophet's companions Sahabis not followers... and then he says "Aur Rasool hain na", at that point people claimed hes talking about himself. Maybe its not credible. But then he goes on to say:

"Aur agar hain, toh unke sahib bhi saath hain... In Sahib ke sadkay Kainaat main rizk bat raha hai, in ke sadke shaadi biya ho rahay hain, in ke sadkay hawa chal rahi hai, in ke sadke chand ki chandni hai... yeh na hon toh Allah bhi kasm uthata hai k kuch bhi na ho, *hatta ke saans bhi in ke zariye arahi hai*".

Blasphemous enough?

Then he further goes on to praise them "Woh pir wali hain, Allah ko dekhe beghair, yeh pir hain Allah ko dekh kar".

Blasphemy?

Doosra taaruf, us naujawan sahabi, uss naujawan wali se karaoonga... "Syed Zaid Zaman"

Then he goes on to say "Maine Masjid-e-Nabwi ko kyun nahi chuna, aur Bait-e-Raza ko kyun chuna? Jis Hikmat ke tehet Allah ne Ghaar-e-Hira ko chuna maine ussi hikmat ke tehet humne bait-e-raza ko chun lia".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Condor

^^^
I do not have a closed mind Asim - obviously I find all this repugnant enough.
But to serve the ends of Justice - wud you not think that his last clarifications
in a court of law take precedence:

_"Mr. Ali testified during the trial[citation needed] that according to Islamic beliefs all 
human beings are representative of God Almighty and all Muslims should also strive to be a 
representative of Prophet Muhammad. He advocated that to gain human excellence all human-beings 
should respect each other and live life according to examples set by their great leaders such 
as Prophet Muhammad, Prophet Jesus, Prophet Moses, Mahatama Buddha, etc. 
Mr. Ali admitted that he himself lives life according to teachings, examples and guidance of the 
Prophet Muhammad, strives to fulfill his mission, and considers himself his humble and true"_

Except for Buddha here the rest is OK. He may be trying to save his skin, yes, but who are we
to judge such superficially.
I think he was a nut case and was given more importance and exposure than a mad man deserved.


----------



## sur

*Just saw on Duniya News that "Zaid hamid" has been implicated in following killings in Karachi...!!!*


> In another attack earlier in the day, another prominent cleric, Maulana Abdul Ghafoor Nadeem, was wounded and his son was killed. Police said that *Mufti Saeed Ahmed Jalalpuri* of Aalmi Tahaffuz-i-Khatm-i-Nabuat, his son Huzaifa Jalalpuri and close associates Fakheruz Zaman and Abdul Rehman were returning from Jamia Masjid Khatman-un-Nabi on Metrovill Road in Gulshan-i-Iqbal area when four to five gunmen on motorcycles sprayed their car with bullets



News said that after he issued fatwa against Zaid Hamid,,, he started to get thread calls,,, & recently threats increased & then he was murdered.....

I found this fatwa while searching...


----------



## Awesome

Condor said:


> ^^^
> I do not have a closed mind Asim - obviously I find all this repugnant enough.
> But to serve the ends of Justice - wud you not think that his last clarifications
> in a court of law take precedence:
> 
> _"Mr. Ali testified during the trial[citation needed] that according to Islamic beliefs all
> human beings are representative of God Almighty and all Muslims should also strive to be a
> representative of Prophet Muhammad. He advocated that to gain human excellence all human-beings
> should respect each other and live life according to examples set by their great leaders such
> as Prophet Muhammad, Prophet Jesus, Prophet Moses, Mahatama Buddha, etc.
> Mr. Ali admitted that he himself lives life according to teachings, examples and guidance of the
> Prophet Muhammad, strives to fulfill his mission, and considers himself his humble and true"_
> 
> Except for Buddha here the rest is OK. He may be trying to save his skin, yes, but who are we
> to judge such superficially.
> I think he was a nut case and was given more importance and exposure than a mad man deserved.


As far as I know, that whole paragraph needs to be verified and there is till date nothing saying that he went to jail for claiming to be a false prophet, but he went to jail for committing blasphemy.

I actually do not find it repugnant, I think he needs psychiatric help and I wouldn't have sent him to jail. My personal opinion is, that he committed a sin, not a crime.

Of course Zaid Hamid even denies the blasphemy completely, and I call him wrong on that.


----------



## sparklingway

Status updates from Zaid Hamid :-

*The hostiles are desperate to block Takmeel. It seems pretty obvious The blasts in Lahore and the FIR against this humble Faqeer are linked with CIA/RAW and their local allies hell bent to block the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history. Inshalah, we will live with dignity and when it come, we will die wit...h honour. We say shukar to Allah and even more determined to keep the flag high!! alhamdolilah*
*
Alhamdolillah, when we started this journey we knew the risks. Now they are targetting Lahore to stop Takmeel and have nominated me in the murder FIR of Mufti Jalalpuri. We can see the sinister India/CIA nexus in creating this fasaad. By Allah we live and die for Rasul Allah and Pakistan and would do our duty at all co...sts. Dont panic, Stand united, Stand firm. Inshallah, Nasr MinAllah wa Fathun Qareeb!!*

Yeah, the bombs didn't target the army and weren't aimed at demoralizing the people and killing innocent men. It's another conspiracy and the real purpose is to stop 3,000 or so burger boys from assembling at Minar e Pakistan and announcing that he is their chosen Khalifa. Look at the delusions this guys suffers from.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> The hostiles are desperate to block Takmeel. It seems pretty obvious The blasts in Lahore and the FIR against this humble Faqeer are linked with CIA/RAW and *their local allies hell bent to block the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history*. Inshalah, we will live with dignity and when it come, we will die wit...h honour. We say shukar to Allah and even more determined to keep the flag high!! alhamdolilah



Can i person be more pathetic than that? IDIOT

*the greatest revivalist movement*

My Foot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

I think RAW and CIA should protect this guy at any cost..what better harm they can done to Pakistan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

EmO GiRl said:


> *Can i person be more pathetic than that? IDIOT*
> 
> the greatest revivalist movement
> 
> *My Foot*



*Yes there can be,,, just look urself in the mirror... Idiot.*

Keep trying to get peace thru ur peaceful means,,, go have talks with india as many times as u want,,, then come tell us what breakthrough u made,,, if none then slam that stinky "Foot" of yours to the idiot u just saw in mirror...

All he says is that &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1706;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1726;&#1610;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1746;


----------



## DaRk WaVe

sur said:


> *Yes there can be,,, just look urself in the mirror... Idiot.*



yes yes i have seen myself & I look a lot better than Maria B 



> Keep trying to get peace thru ur peaceful means,,, go have talks with india as many times as u want,,, then come tell us what breakthrough u made,,, if none then slam that stinky "Foot" of yours to the idiot u just saw in mirror...
> 
> All he says is that &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1706;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1578; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1726;&#1610;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1746;



Ohh my God so when are we having Gazwa-e-Hind under the great leadership of* His Highness the Supreme Commander Zion Hamid*, I just can't stand it where is my inhaler, where is it??? 
I am sure Zion Hamid hid my Inhaler, he don't wants EmO GiRl to speak against him, EmO GiRl must be declared Kafir & executed because she is talking about 'sense' & not using 'emotions' moreover she is also a local agent of CIA/Mossad/RAW/RAMA/ Blackwater[ Ohh my God, I am something more than a triple agent(hell with that Jordanian), Geez I just broke all records in intelligence history, Who's Jason Bourne?]
her feet are also stinky moreover she wears Gucci heel shoes, which is an infidel company so she is indirectly supporting the infidels and look at her Avatar and We will meet you after a break to continue 'EmO GiRl's Design to malign the supreme Commander Zion Hamid'

anyways as Sprakilng said _the bombs didn't target the army and weren't aimed at demoralizing the people and killing innocent men. It's another conspiracy and the real purpose is to stop 3,000 or so burger boys from assembling at Minar e Pakistan and announcing that he is their chosen Khalifa. Look at the delusions this guys suffers from.
_ 
should i cry or should i laugh? 

BTW did you tasted my feet? How come you know its stinky

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe

BTW there is a Zion Hamid Show today at Paradise Complex, if any one want tickets then let me know 

You must not miss the Saviour & leader of _the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history_

*EDIT:* Ohh BTW each ticket is of Rs.50/- BUT i am going to sell it in black, whats the point in selling it without profit, I hope you people won't mind giving extra Rs.50/-, This is the time we rise & listen to the Supreme Commander Zion Hamid, Move Forward people, One hour before the show starts at Paradise Complex, Hurry Up, All tickets must be sold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jeypore

EmO GiRl said:


> BTW there is a Zion Hamid Show today at Paradise Complex, if any one want tickets then let me know
> 
> You must not miss the Saviour & leader of _the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history_



I am impressed EmO.. there is lots of brain behind that little EMO!!!


----------



## ptldM3

I'm really enjoying the cat fight between Sur and emo  please continue.


----------



## Creder

i dont even know who this guy is man do you guys hate on him, i dont think the zionists themselves get that much raggin on these forums as this guy


whats the big deal anyways ? you dont like him so what ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Creder said:


> i dont even know who this guy is man do you guys hate on him, i dont think the zionists themselves get that much raggin on these forums as this guy
> 
> 
> whats the big deal anyways ? you dont like him so what ?



*Clear and present danger​*
​
_Demagogues like Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani, is being painted as a traitor for fighting militancy._


*Belief in conspiracy theories focusing on Pakistan is not only new, it is on the increase judging by the content of public blogs and TV talk shows. 
*
One comes across a staggering number of people who are unwilling to look inward, instead placing all the blame on any combination of the CIA, the Federal Reserve, Mossad, RAW, the US, etc.

One natural reaction to this is to dismiss conspiracy theories as a folly present in every society. Still, in developed countries conspiracy theorists and their subscribers remain at the fringe. 

In Pakistan&#8217;s context, conspiracy theories are on a different scale with different implications. Going by blogs, television and anecdotal conversations with educated and illiterate people, I would surmise we are talking about a frighteningly large proportion of the mainstream. Indeed, it is common to blame the Hindus and Jews for Pakistan&#8217;s security problems; the US, Blackwater and CIA for suicide attacks. And there is a total absence of introspection. 

Why is the problem on such a large scale in Pakistan considering there are parallel demagogues in other countries? Why is the Pakistani public more susceptible than its western counterparts? 

The answer can only be based on common sense since studies on the issue do not exist. The country is underdeveloped, lacks a decent social and physical infrastructure, its people don&#8217;t have access to economic or educational opportunities. Living in a war theatre, they face food and water insecurity and see themselves as victims. 

Victims of whom, though? Not of themselves, no not even in part, but of the perfect villain (the US, Israel, India&#8230, they are told by our local demagogues. And the reason? Pakistan is a Muslim country, and all the villains are waging a war against Islam. These conditions make for a fertile ground for the breeding and dissemination of conspiracy theories. 

Once the black and white of it has been established, and the foreign culprits, states and agencies identified and accepted as the villains, any cooperation by the government with the evil forces is seen in the same light. This extends to fighting terrorism. Well-known proponents of conspiracy theories are continuously reducing complex geopolitical issues the country is in the middle of to simply a matter of Islam vs the West (also Israel and India). And on this canvas depicting the epic battle between Islam and the West/Zionism, our political and military leadership is being painted as &#8216;agents&#8217; of CIA and the US. 

The implications are grave. The common man is being prevented from seeing homegrown jihadism as a fundamental part of the problem. A housewife recently phoned in to a popular television programme on a day that a suicide bomber killed scores and, piously expressing her grief without condemning the act, said, &#8216;but first tell me who is behind all this?&#8217; This attitude is typical. 

As the spectre of imminent doom (the Taliban&#8217;s entry into Buner) receded some months ago, thanks to the current government and the armed forces undertaking to decisively push back the extremist insurgency, people started to lapse into their dimly lit comfort zone of conspiracy theories. Why? Because neither have the enabling conditions changed, nor have the leaders and proponents of conspiracy theories been confronted. 

Demagogues like Dr Israr Ahmed and Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani, is being painted as a traitor for fighting militancy. The implication is that by pitting the public against these symbols of the state, and the state&#8217;s battle with militancy, conspiracy theorists are turning the public against the state itself. 

This is not the Pakistan of yesterday when great games were played and deals struck behind the public&#8217;s back, when the media was largely gagged and underdeveloped and, therefore, public opinion did not matter. If a war had to be fought, it was fought, and only sold as a jihad later on to the unknowing public, as Gen Ziaul Haq did in Afghanistan in the 1980s. 

Today public opinion matters, as was evident in the case of Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry&#8217;s reinstatement, the demise of the National Reconciliation Ordinance, the repeal of governor&#8217;s rule in Punjab and the current reshuffle of some members of the federal cabinet. For this reason, the implications of conspiracy theories pitting the public against the state on a wide scale are grave.

*In the media, there are two parallel universes operating, seemingly unaware of the existence of the other. That section of the media and analysts that carries on a rational debate on issues completely ignores conspiracy theorists. The other section, made up of specific anchors, columnists and programmes, carries on with these theories as if a rational world does not exist. *

There are rare exceptions, for example Dawn columnist Nadeem Paracha&#8217;s solid response to Zaid Hamid&#8217;s theories, or Fasi Zaka&#8217;s excellent pieces on the subject about a year ago. But sadly, their words would have only reached the already converted.

*The widespread culture of conspiracy theories, increasingly taking on an anti state complexion, is the ticking time bomb of today. *It cannot be ignored. The two parallel universes of the Pakistani media must collide, and it is the rationalist section that must catalyse the confrontation &#8212; it is not in the interest of the other to do so. 

It is imperative that space is reclaimed from conspiracy theorists, for the security of the state is threatened by it. Conspiracy theories are a clear, present and internal danger and the media must take direct action. For only the media and rational elements within civil society, be they defence analysts, politicians, lawyers, retired or serving servicemen, retired judges, cabinet ministers or ambassadors, can fight it. Such credible rationalists from civil society must be invited by the media to help fight this monster. This is an enemy that the security agencies cannot fight off.

Elements in our political leadership, like Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah of the PML-N and Senior Minister NWFP Bashir Ahmed Bilour of the ANP, would also do well not to fan the &#8216;blame India&#8217; trend for the sake of political expediency. Unfortunately, India is an easy target as it provides a ready excuse for security lapses, absolving to an extent the provincial and federal governments of the responsibility to &#8216;do more&#8217;.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Clear and present danger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

EmO GiRl said:


> *Clear and present danger​*
> ​
> _Demagogues like Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani, is being painted as a traitor for fighting militancy._
> 
> 
> *Belief in conspiracy theories focusing on Pakistan is not only new, it is on the increase judging by the content of public blogs and TV talk shows.
> *
> One comes across a staggering number of people who are unwilling to look inward, instead placing all the blame on any combination of the CIA, the Federal Reserve, Mossad, RAW, the US, etc.
> 
> One natural reaction to this is to dismiss conspiracy theories as a folly present in every society. Still, in developed countries conspiracy theorists and their subscribers remain at the fringe.
> 
> In Pakistans context, conspiracy theories are on a different scale with different implications. Going by blogs, television and anecdotal conversations with educated and illiterate people, I would surmise we are talking about a frighteningly large proportion of the mainstream. Indeed, it is common to blame the Hindus and Jews for Pakistans security problems; the US, Blackwater and CIA for suicide attacks. And there is a total absence of introspection.
> 
> Why is the problem on such a large scale in Pakistan considering there are parallel demagogues in other countries? Why is the Pakistani public more susceptible than its western counterparts?
> 
> The answer can only be based on common sense since studies on the issue do not exist. The country is underdeveloped, lacks a decent social and physical infrastructure, its people dont have access to economic or educational opportunities. Living in a war theatre, they face food and water insecurity and see themselves as victims.
> 
> Victims of whom, though? Not of themselves, no not even in part, but of the perfect villain (the US, Israel, India), they are told by our local demagogues. And the reason? Pakistan is a Muslim country, and all the villains are waging a war against Islam. These conditions make for a fertile ground for the breeding and dissemination of conspiracy theories.
> 
> Once the black and white of it has been established, and the foreign culprits, states and agencies identified and accepted as the villains, any cooperation by the government with the evil forces is seen in the same light. This extends to fighting terrorism. Well-known proponents of conspiracy theories are continuously reducing complex geopolitical issues the country is in the middle of to simply a matter of Islam vs the West (also Israel and India). And on this canvas depicting the epic battle between Islam and the West/Zionism, our political and military leadership is being painted as agents of CIA and the US.
> 
> The implications are grave. The common man is being prevented from seeing homegrown jihadism as a fundamental part of the problem. A housewife recently phoned in to a popular television programme on a day that a suicide bomber killed scores and, piously expressing her grief without condemning the act, said, but first tell me who is behind all this? This attitude is typical.
> 
> As the spectre of imminent doom (the Talibans entry into Buner) receded some months ago, thanks to the current government and the armed forces undertaking to decisively push back the extremist insurgency, people started to lapse into their dimly lit comfort zone of conspiracy theories. Why? Because neither have the enabling conditions changed, nor have the leaders and proponents of conspiracy theories been confronted.
> 
> Demagogues like Dr Israr Ahmed and Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani, is being painted as a traitor for fighting militancy. The implication is that by pitting the public against these symbols of the state, and the states battle with militancy, conspiracy theorists are turning the public against the state itself.
> 
> This is not the Pakistan of yesterday when great games were played and deals struck behind the publics back, when the media was largely gagged and underdeveloped and, therefore, public opinion did not matter. If a war had to be fought, it was fought, and only sold as a jihad later on to the unknowing public, as Gen Ziaul Haq did in Afghanistan in the 1980s.
> 
> Today public opinion matters, as was evident in the case of Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhrys reinstatement, the demise of the National Reconciliation Ordinance, the repeal of governors rule in Punjab and the current reshuffle of some members of the federal cabinet. For this reason, the implications of conspiracy theories pitting the public against the state on a wide scale are grave.
> 
> In the media, there are two parallel universes operating, seemingly unaware of the existence of the other. That section of the media and analysts that carries on a rational debate on issues completely ignores conspiracy theorists. The other section, made up of specific anchors, columnists and programmes, carries on with these theories as if a rational world does not exist.
> 
> There are rare exceptions, for example Dawn columnist Nadeem Parachas solid response to Zaid Hamids theories, or Fasi Zakas excellent pieces on the subject about a year ago. But sadly, their words would have only reached the already converted.
> 
> The widespread culture of conspiracy theories, increasingly taking on an anti state complexion, is the ticking time bomb of today. It cannot be ignored. The two parallel universes of the Pakistani media must collide, and it is the rationalist section that must catalyse the confrontation  it is not in the interest of the other to do so.
> 
> It is imperative that space is reclaimed from conspiracy theorists, for the security of the state is threatened by it. Conspiracy theories are a clear, present and internal danger and the media must take direct action. For only the media and rational elements within civil society, be they defence analysts, politicians, lawyers, retired or serving servicemen, retired judges, cabinet ministers or ambassadors, can fight it. Such credible rationalists from civil society must be invited by the media to help fight this monster. This is an enemy that the security agencies cannot fight off.
> 
> Elements in our political leadership, like Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah of the PML-N and Senior Minister NWFP Bashir Ahmed Bilour of the ANP, would also do well not to fan the blame India trend for the sake of political expediency. Unfortunately, India is an easy target as it provides a ready excuse for security lapses, absolving to an extent the provincial and federal governments of the responsibility to do more.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Clear and present danger



my bad this guy needs to be locked up..or atleast shouldnt be allowed to go anywhere without medication and doctors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

EmO GiRl said:


> yes yes i have seen myself & I *look* a lot better than Maria B


but still r pathetic,,, never mind looks, it wasn't about that...



> ...& *not using 'emotions'*...


what do u call these *reactions*... proverbs!!! or *"mittelschmerz"*:-

"*Zion* Hamid'"
"IDIOT"
"My Foot"
"I just can't stand it where is my inhaler, where is it??? "
"EmO GiRl must be declared Kafir & executed because she is talking about 'sense'"
"she is also a local agent...a triple agent ...Geez I just broke all records"
"she wears Gucci heel shoes...which is an infidel company"
"as Sprakilng said ... burger boys"
"should i cry or should i laugh?"
"I *look* a lot better than Maria B"



> BTW did you *tasted* my feet? How come you know its *stinky*


 u might have odour receptors *in ur tongue*,,, I don't. 



ptldM3 said:


> I'm really enjoying the cat fight between Sur and emo  please continue.



I am NOT a lady so,,, lets call it a dog-fight...


----------



## thebrownguy

oops, sorry about that, did not completely read your post before comin up wid all dis.. self delete. ..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

sur said:


> but still r pathetic,,, never mind looks, it wasn't about that...


never mind, I stand by my word I look a lot better than Maria B 

pathetic, aint this this status on Zaid Hamid page pathetic??

_The hostiles are desperate to block Takmeel. It seems pretty obvious *The blasts in Lahore and the FIR against this humble Faqeer are linked with CIA/RAW and their local allies hell bent to block the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history.* Inshalah, we will live with dignity and when it come, we will die wit...h honour. We say shukar to Allah and even more determined to keep the flag high!! alhamdolilah_

*the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history.*    



> what do u call these *reactions*... proverbs!!! or *"mittelschmerz"*:-
> 
> "*Zion* Hamid'"
> "IDIOT"
> "My Foot"
> "I just can't stand it where is my inhaler, where is it??? "
> "EmO GiRl must be declared Kafir & executed because she is talking about 'sense'"
> "she is also a local agent...a triple agent ...Geez I just broke all records"
> "she wears Gucci heel shoes...which is an infidel company"
> "as Sprakilng said ... burger boys"
> "should i cry or should i laugh?"
> "I *look* a lot better than Maria B"




I was trying to be a Zaid Hamid, Guess i failed, How can i reach the level of his highness 

but somehow his followers are always unable to grasp basic sarcasm but never mind thats showing us the mental level of his followers



> u might have odour receptors *in ur tongue*,,, I don't.



  

read it again, They are two different sentences, but still the point remains how come you know my feet are stinky?

PS:If Zaid hamid told you '"u have odour receptors in ur tongue'" I am sure you will believe him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

^^^^^^^^
Stop this stupid debate, your can clearly see how sur is deviating from the main topic and shouting only insults. Sensible people don't need to respond to name calling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EjazR

*Pakistan&#146;s new paranoia - The National Newspaper*

*The hardline philosophies of the charismatic TV host Zaid Hamid have permeated the grassroots political life of Pakistan, writes Manan Ahmed.*

A new narrative is ascendant in Pakistan. It is in the writings of major Urdu-language newspaper columnists, who purport to marshal anecdotal or textual evidence on its behalf. It is on television, where the hosts of religious and political talk shows polish it with slick production values. 

The basic elements of the story &#8211; which has often, and erroneously, been called a conspiracy theory &#8211; are simple. Local agents (or terrorists, or soldiers, or Blackwater employees) representing a foreign power (India, or the United States, or Israel) are intent on destroying Pakistan because they fear that it will otherwise emerge as the powerful leader of the Muslim world, just as the country&#8217;s past leaders had predicted. The ascendant narrative is prophetic and self-pitying, nationalist and martial; it is a way to interpret current events and a call for activism to restore the country&#8217;s interrupted rise to glory.

The consumers of this narrative represent the largest demographic slice of Pakistan &#8211; young, urban men and women under the age of 30. They came of age under a military dictatorship with a war on their borders, and, more recently, almost daily terrorist attacks in their major cities. The twin poles of their civic identity &#8211; Pakistan and Islam &#8211; are under immense stress. They love Pakistan; they want to take Islam back from the jihadists. But there is no national dialogue, and no vision for the state: no place, in other words, where the young can make sense of their own country. Pakistan is ideologically adrift and headed toward incoherence, unable to articulate its own meaning as either a state or a nation. To the anguished question &#8220;Whither Pakistan?&#8221; the country&#8217;s leaders provide no response.

A man named Zaid Hamid, who has perhaps done more than anyone else to promote the new narrative of national victimhood, says that he has a clear answer. We are, he argues, living in the apocalyptic end-times &#8211; and Pakistan must emerge as the leader of the last struggle. Clad in his trademark red hat, he is leading rallies on campuses and in auditoriums across the country. His words &#8211; and the excited reactions of his audiences &#8211; are captured by camera crews, and the footage posted on YouTube and Facebook.


In his ceremonial Urdu, laced with Quranic verses and English idioms, he tells the gathered that they represent a generation hand-picked by God to lead Pakistan. He warns them of the sinister forces arrayed against the blessed nation of Pakistan. He assures them that prophecies predict their victory &#8211; all they have to do is mobilise. They have to leave their seats and take back their country. Only then can they conquer India and Israel. Only then can they rebuke the United States. Only then can they fulfill the dreams of Pakistan&#8217;s founding fathers. But the first step has already been taken &#8211; they came to his rally, they heard his call to action.

Zaid Hamid is the leading voice of this new Pakistani revivalism. His mysterious rise to prominence demonstrates the power of the new televised media &#8211; and the new social networks &#8211; in Pakistan, even as it provokes questions about his financial and political backers. In 2006, Hamid was a one-man think-tank in Islamabad, issuing defence and security analysis for his own company, Brasstacks. In 2007 the country, led by the Lawyers&#8217; Movement, rallied against the military regime of Pervez Musharraf and upended the established order across the nation. After the national elections of 2008, as well as the military operations in the north-west, Hamid emerged as the host of his own programme on the independent channel TV One. Within the year, he became one of the biggest stars of the Pakistani punditocracy &#8211; spreading his message in columns and op-eds, on YouTube channels and in solidly produced television documentaries.

Through each new phase in his explosive ascent to the pinnacle of Pakistan&#8217;s media landscape, Hamid remained a staunchly patriotic booster of the Pakistani military, and a vicious critic of &#8220;foreign&#8221; meddling in Pakistan&#8217;s affairs &#8211; usually carried out, in his account, by the American CIA or the Indian Research and Analysis Wing (RAW). He promoted a martial understanding of the Pakistani past, resplendent in the glory of jihad in Kashmir and Afghanistan. The country&#8217;s army and air force, he explained, had bravely faced down threats from India, America and Israel &#8211; but they were often undermined by their own politicians.

On his television programme, which began in 2008, he turned his attention toward the more distant past, presenting hour-long documentaries on the &#8220;great heroes&#8221; of the Muslim world, the military commanders who conquered Spain or Sindh or fought the British Empire. Hamid&#8217;s documentaries have a reverential &#8211; almost sacred &#8211; tone, highlighting historical documents and stressing the &#8220;authenticity&#8221; of his re-enactments. Each show ends with a solemn promise that Pakistan could one day regain its pride and fulfil its destiny.

To those unfortunate enough to have lived in General Zia ul Haq&#8217;s militarised Pakistan, all of this is eerily familiar, and hence laden with dire portents. In the 1980s the national television channel, PTV, ritually alternated between footage of &#8220;captured&#8221; Indian agents and serial dramas glorifying the Arab warriors of the Islamic past. Zia ul Haq&#8217;s Sunnification policies depended entirely on a turn towards the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia &#8211; from whence came both the ideology of strict sectarianism and the largesse to create madrasas and jihadist training camps. The sordid history of the US proxy war in Afghanistan does not need to be told anew. What remains important is that particularly narrow definitions of history, religious practice and national purpose were hoisted upon millions of young men.

From these millions, General Zia nourished the mujahideen for the battle in Afghanistan, for Kashmir, Bosnia and Palestine. The local and the global injustices were thus intricately intertwined for those young, hungry minds across Pakistan. The chief vehicle of dispensing such narratives was the religious history of Muslims across the world. By combining elements of Pan-Islamism with reactionary Wahhabism and layering the whole lot with a strong sense of victimhood, Zia sought to create a specific psychological profile for the Pakistani Muslim: militant and nationalist above all, angry at perceived injustices against his faith, convinced of a vast conspiratorial &#8220;other&#8221; against which one must be willing to sacrifice oneself. It was a smouldering cauldron from which both funds and personnel could always be extracted. Though these processes slowed down after Zia and though Musharraf made some gestures at changing the national dialogue &#8211; via his &#8220;Enlightened Moderation&#8221; &#8211; these are the conservative forces which continue to compel Pakistani middle class.

The genius of Zaid Hamid has been to deftly shift the role of Islam from Zia&#8217;s strictly performative one to a more flexible mould. His acolytes, who call themselves lal topis (red hats), see a pious man who is less interested in their actual religiosity &#8211; whether they pray or not, give alms or not, wear hijab or not &#8211; and more concerned with their devotion to the idea of a resurgent, &#8220;independent&#8221; Pakistan. He calls on Islam mostly to play the role of history. He produces sayings from the Prophet Mohammad declaring victory for the Muslim armies against &#8220;al Hind&#8221; (India) and Jerusalem. He distributes the &#8220;prophecies&#8221; of Shah Nimatullah, a Sufi poet from the 12th century. Such claims to religiously based &#8220;evidence&#8221; allow him to sidestep any direct criticisms. There are no such prophecies, of course. The traditions Hamid claims predict the conquest of al Hind are spurious and were collected late in the 10th century in a book of eschatological accounts circulating along the Byzantine frontier of the &#8216;Abbasid dynasty. The &#8220;quatrains&#8221; of Shah Nimatullah are another case of popular mythography.

What remains real, and gravely troubling, is that a quiet transformation is occurring in the cultural landscape of Pakistan. Hamid is only at the forefront of a movement thatincludes others like the hyper-nationalist columnist Ahmed Qureshi, always eager to blame India or Blackwater for each bomb blast; the televangelist Aamir Liaqat, who provides a treacly veneer of religious learning for the &#8220;Foreign Hand&#8221; theorists; the reformed rocker Ali Azmat and the fashion designer Maria B, who act as emcees at Hamid&#8217;s rallies.

Like Glenn Beck, the paranoid American TV sensation, with whom he shares many traits, Hamid is channelling the deep misgivings of the middle class and offering them visions of a glorious future &#8211; one whose realisation requires nothing more than blind fidelity to the supposed foundational truths of the nation. For millions of young Pakistanis, it is proving to be a heady brew. But the hangover, when it comes, will be staggering.

_Manan Ahmed is a historian of Pakistan at Freie Universit&#228;t Berlin, and blogs at Chapati Mystery._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Asim Aquil said:


> Yes... BUT This opinion of Dr. Israr seems *out dated since now he has admitted KNOWING and WORKING with Yousuf Ali*. ...


if u read statement, Dr.Israr said that Zaid admitted knowing Yusuf earlier BUT dissociated with his later activities... Anyways that's NOT my point here... I want to explain audio below... 


Asim Aquil said:


> If you understand urdu, listen to it
> YouTube - Zaid hamid exposed big time audio evidence


1st to make it clear I am *NOT* condoning Yusuf or Zaid's talk in this audio,,, I am just trying to explain as I understand it...

There have been *sufis* in sub-continent region who used to worship in seclusion etc to get closer to God... Some who would start to see dreams that come true or see Prophet Muhammad(saww) in dream would think *they have been given "Khilafat"* by Prophet or would consider themselves as "Walli'ullah" etc... *Even Dr.Israr* said in one of his talks that GOD sends "Wallli" every 100 years or so approx. to repair Islam into it's original shape & revive it....


That's what these of guys were all about in audio tape,,, & they were being metaphorical too,,, *They all believed in prophet Muhammad as last prophet* if u listen carefully,,, *they merely were claiming Yusuf to be "Khalifah" of Prophet Muhammad* based on visions he had... & inturn claimed that *Zaid etc being* in company of "Khalifah-e-Rusool" were *"khalifah-of-the-Khalifah"(NOT khalifah of Prophet)* ... 


Barelvis r very much into sufis etc & strongly believe in such "Khilafat" given to pious ppl every now-&-then... Like one of them said that they have seen Muhammad(saww) & thru Muhammad have seen *Muhammad-Subhan-a-o-taalaa which was a mistake on his part as he wanted to say "Allah Subhan-a-o-Taalaa"*....... 
in the heat of speech he used Muhammad instead of ALLAH...

It's like christians bible says that *who has seen Jesus has seen God*... or... no one can see God except through Jesus etc..

That's the kind of beliefs many have in sub-continent...

In short, Yusuf claimed to be *a sahabi* & recepiant of Khalifat, since he has seen Prophet (in dream) & called his fellows as Sahabi too since they r in company of a sahabi...

In audio when Zaid said "_chilla_" of forty years aside & one "_Nazre Karam_" aside,,, he ment that many sufis of old used to "_chilla_" to get a glimpse of Prophet while there r others who receive this blessing without such...


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> what do u call these reactions... proverbs!!! or "mittelschmerz":-
> 
> "Zion Hamid'"
> "IDIOT"
> "My Foot"
> "I just can't stand it where is my inhaler, where is it??? "
> *"EmO GiRl must be declared Kafir & executed because she is talking about 'sense'"
> *"she is also a local agent...a triple agent ...Geez I just broke all records"
> *"she wears Gucci heel shoes...which is an infidel company"*
> "as Sprakilng said ... burger boys"
> "should i cry or should i laugh?"
> "I look a lot better than Maria B"



Who said this to you


----------



## FireFighter

*Pakistan is ideologically adrift and headed toward incoherence, unable to articulate its own meaning as either a state or a nation. To the anguished question Whither Pakistan? the countrys leaders provide no response.*


I really like this part. Absolutely right on the dot. 

Pakistan really needs a political/social revivalism and needs to be smacked on to a track, otherwise things will get only worse...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

latest from Zion Hamid, funny how he's using religion as a 'black mailing tool'

*Dear Children, don't be disheartened by the lies and disinformation they spread. In the eyes of Allah and Rasul Allah (saw), they are liars. Jasarat today published that I have left the country ) alhamdolillah I am very much here in my office working for Takmeel on 23rd Inshallah. These are tests from Allah to see who remains steadfast and we face them with dignity, inshallah. So Be strong and smile *

tell me who's going to attend _the greatest revivalist movement in Pakistan's history_

Damn I will miss it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

"dear children"

Jee papa?


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

Firefighter says : Pakistan really needs a political/social revivalism and needs to be smacked on to a track, otherwise things will get only worse...

-------------------------------------------

Like the lunatic burger boy revolution of Hamid Kazzab? Sorry, I think revolution lead under COAS with various corps climbing over walls and seizing public and private property in the name of the state is much more preferable.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

By Nadeem F. Paracha

19 November 2009

Islamabad, November 18: Famous anti-India TV personality, Zion Hamid, was caught yesterday watching Shakuntali, a popular Indian TV soap opera. The discovery was made by one of his fans who Hamid thought was his milkman.

When Hamid opened his door, the fan heard and saw the TV in the background where episode No. 5, 904 of Shakuntali was running. Talking to this reporter, the fan said that he first thought it was a conspiracy, but after noticing the genuine red cap of Hamid, he was astonished.

Shaken, the fan, 23-year-old Abdul Karim, said: &#8216;I couldn&#8217;t believe it! What would Muhammad Bin Qasim think when he gets to hear about this?&#8217;

When told by this reporter that Qasim died hundreds of years ago, the fan accused him and his newspaper for working for Blackwater.

&#8216;What you think you fool Mossad, CIA, Raw agent Qasim alive in our minds, hearts and lungs so oh you shut up!&#8217; he added.

Talking to the media after the episode, Hamid accepted that he sometimes watches Indian soaps and that even though he is of the opinion that Hindus are paleed (dirty), there is no harm in watching them on TV because they can&#8217;t touch you and can&#8217;t cast their shadow over you.

He added that he also watches Indian soaps to decode the hidden plots of the Hindus to destroy Pakistan and Islam.

&#8216;It was by decoding the dialogue of one such Indian TV soap that I was able to discover that the Mumbai attacks were actually planned and executed by Raw and Mossad,&#8217; he explained.

He also said that he predicted the 9/11 attacks as a Zionist conspiracy back in 1996 by watching Dil Walay Dullaniya Lay Jain Gey on his VCD player over and over again.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there,&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the songs aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Hamid was surrounded by a vocal group of fans at the press conference.

One Barkat Ali told the reporters: &#8216;What this happening? Attacking great man Zion, oh so brilliant genius zindabad, zindabad you kafir Western conspiracy US agent traitors fool, fool, fool!&#8217;

Another, Sharmeen Khan, a 25-year-old university student added: &#8216;What this nonsense of democracy because it only Hindu, American, Zionist, Papua New Guinnean plot to destroy beloved Pakistian zindabad, zindabad, zindabad!&#8217;

Kamran Ghani, a seven-month-old toddler also addressed the press conference. He said, &#8216;Goo goo gagagaga goo goo &#8230; burp!&#8217;

The fans then lifted Hamid on their shoulders and carried him to a nearby McDonald&#8217;s outlet where they all chanted slogans like &#8216;Amreeka ki ghulami namazoor&#8217; over a couple of Big Macs, large Cokes and a romantic song sung by Wali Azmat called, &#8216;I hate Jews Yea, Yea, Yea,&#8217; a song from Azmat&#8217;s forthcoming album, &#8216;Zionists ate my Homework.&#8217;

The album is dedicated to all the Taliban who died in American drone attacks. When asked why didn&#8217;t he also dedicate the album to all those who&#8217;ve died from Taliban&#8217;s suicide attacks, Azmat said, that there were no suicide bomb attacks in Pakistan and that all those people we see slaughtered and dismembered on our TV screens actually died from dengue fever. When asked how he can prove this, he said that one should watch the third season of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there,&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the chicks aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Meanwhile in Lahore, Tehrik-e-Imran chief, Insaaf-e-Khan lauded Zion Hamid&#8217;s efforts for decoding vital truths about Hindu conspiracies from Indian soap operas.

Talking to a group of rabid rightwing columnists at his residence, the great Khan said that Pakistan was in great danger from all kinds of plots being hatched by its enemies, especially Asif Zardari Bhutto Zardari Bhutto, Bilawal Zardari Bhutto Zardari, and the ghost of late Benazir Bhutto.

&#8216;This government is sucking the blood of poor Pakistanis,&#8217; he told the rabid rightwing communists all of whom then started to sing the national anthem in unison.

&#8216;This government has sold Pakistan&#8217;s strategic and political interests to America!&#8217; Khan added, to which the rabid rightwing columnists started burning George Washington and Abraham Lincoln&#8217;s effigies.

Praising the columnists&#8217; bravery, Khan promised them to meet again after he returned from New York where he will undergo a cheekbone operation.

The columnists informed him that they too will be in New York for sightseeing, except for one, who got up and started burning Henry Truman&#8217;s effigy. He was the one who failed to secure an American visa.

Khan termed this to be racial discrimination and a CIA conspiracy.

Later in the day, the issue was discussed on a famous TV talk show on a local news channel.

Participating in the show were the incensed columnist, a rabid rightwing reporter, a PPP Minster, and a woman in a burqa.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; said the reporter. &#8216;Blackwater is behind this,&#8217; he announced.

When asked how he knew, he picked up a Class One children&#8217;s nursery rhymes book and claimed: &#8216;It&#8217;s all here. And the rhymes aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

The PPP Minister, Rehman Malika Zardari Bhutto Zardari, promised that his government will look into the issue, to which the reporter landed a swift punch on Malika&#8217;s face.

When Malika&#8217;s bodyguards tried to stop the reporter, the talk show&#8217;s host accused the government of curbing the freedom of the press.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; he said. &#8216;I implore the Army to intervene, overthrow this incompetent government and impose martial law!&#8217;

Mr. Malika apologised and started to land punches on his own face saying that the government too believed in the freedom of the press.

This made the reporter very happy who asked Malika to raid book stores and confiscate all secular literature because solutions to Pakistan&#8217;s problems lie in jihadi literature.

&#8216;It&#8217;s all there!&#8217; he claimed. &#8216;And the topics aren&#8217;t all that bad either.&#8217;

Turning to the woman in a burqa, the show&#8217;s host asked if she agreed.

&#8216;The real problem lies in women wearing jeans,&#8217; she said.

The host asked her to elaborate, to which she said: &#8216;The real problem is in women wearing jeans.&#8217;

&#8216;Yes, but can you please elaborate?&#8217; asked the host.

&#8216;The real problem lies in women wearing jeans!&#8217; she said again.

&#8216;Please elaborate,&#8217; the host insisted.

&#8216;But that&#8217;s all I was asked to say,&#8217; she said.

&#8216;By whom?&#8217; inquired the host.

&#8216;By you!&#8217; she said.

&#8216;This is an outrage!&#8217; said Mr. Malika, and in response, the host punched him and proceeded to burn an American flag. He burned half of it and announced that the other half will be burnt later because he had to catch a flight.

&#8216;To where?&#8217; asked Mr. Malika.

&#8216;California,&#8217; said the host. &#8216;I have to attend my son&#8217;s graduation ceremony.&#8217;

Nadeem F. Paracha is a cultural critic and senior columnist for Dawn Newspaper and Dawn.com.

From Zion Hamid to Wali Azmat to Insaaf-e-Khan: The Pakistani extras of conspiracy theory | Let Us Build Pakistan


----------



## MilesTogo

I really love his Sakina budhia story and the way he delivers it will put tragedy king to shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

EmO GiRl said:


> Can i person be more pathetic than that? IDIOT
> 
> *the greatest revivalist movement*
> 
> My Foot





Thunder Omni Role said:


> Firefighter says : Pakistan really needs a political/social revivalism and needs to be smacked on to a track, otherwise things will get only worse...
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Like the lunatic burger boy revolution of Hamid Kazzab? Sorry, I think revolution lead under COAS with various corps climbing over walls and seizing public and private property in the name of the state is much more preferable.


Pakistan desparately needs a social AND political revivalism. There's no law and order for the poor. No justice, no well-fare for the needy, total cultural and social disorientation away from your Islamic heritage to hindu/western ideals, elites have become the institutions for discrimination and injustices. all in all, foreign powers are taking advantage of you and have effectively made your leadership slaves to their interests due to corruption and incompetence. 

Spiritual revivalism which are lead by movements like the Minhaj ul Quran, Tabligh Jamat, Dawate Islami, and other sufi movements are simply not enough to counter multi-dimensional ideologies. 

Anyone that attempts to do any good for the country is ridiculed and mocked at...and as the saying goes, there's a million others to drag him down.

I honestly think people like you deserve the leadership of dictators and the Zardaris. 



EmO GiRl said:


> Demagogues like Zaid Hamid are playing the game unchecked and unchallenged. The political and military leadership, including President Asif Zardari, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and army chief Gen Parvez Kayani,* is being painted as a traitor* for fighting militancy.



Can you post a better criticism of Zaid Hamid than idiotic articles of Nadeem Paracha whom no one takes seriously in the country? Lol the author is so incompetent and idiotic that he resorts to lying so openly about Zaid Hamid. Tell me or show me one instance where Zaid Hamid has NOT supported the military leadership or campaign against militancy? 

At least be fair in your response. No need to spread hatred or lies about Zaid, just bring out valid arguments, and i'll be more than happy to accept your criticism. 


Last but not least, I think you guys are doing a remarkable job of giving Zaid Hamid much needed publicity, lol. Seriously! Keep up with your work!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

FireFighter said:


> Pakistan desparately needs a social AND political revivalism. There's no law and order for the poor. No justice, no well-fare for the needy, total cultural and social disorientation away from your Islamic heritage to hindu/western ideals, elites have become the institutions for discrimination and injustices. all in all, foreign powers are taking advantage of you and have effectively made your leadership slaves to their interests due to corruption and incompetence.
> 
> Spiritual revivalism which are lead by movements like the Minhaj ul Quran, Tabligh Jamat, Dawate Islami, and other sufi movements are simply not enough to counter multi-dimensional ideologies.
> 
> Anyone that attempts to do any good for the country is ridiculed and mocked at...and as the saying goes, there's a million others to drag him down.
> 
> I honestly think people like you deserve the leadership of dictators and the Zardaris.



all right we need it, we are in need of a revolution for last 60 years, but in the end the newer one turns out to be a bigger idiot than the older one, how this emotional cyco is going to bring the political & political revivalism by blaming everything on CIA/RAW/Mossad & black water, by translating Zetgeist, by using India as his political tool & dream of Gazwa-e-Hind n Radio Pakistan Delhi thats how he's going to do it?
he's exploiting the minds of young people by using religion as tool & you are here to have a comparison between Him & Dictators/Zardari 




> Can you post a better criticism of Zaid Hamid than idiotic articles of Nadeem Paracha whom no one takes seriously in the country? Lol the author is so incompetent and idiotic that he resorts to lying so openly about Zaid Hamid. Tell me or show me one instance where Zaid Hamid has NOT supported the military leadership or campaign against militancy?
> 
> At least be fair in your response. No need to spread hatred or lies about Zaid, just bring out valid arguments, and i'll be more than happy to accept your criticism.
> 
> Last but not least, I think you guys are doing a remarkable job of giving Zaid Hamid much needed publicity, lol. Seriously! Keep up with your work!



I am going to post NFP, if you have a problem you can counter it, after all he's a liar, Damn the words coming from mouth of Zion Hamid are revelations from God & he's spreading the word of love & peace. 
he even used the bomb blasts in Lahore to score points, phew 

Ohhh BTW are you seeing a CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Con/Blackwater agent in me?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> all right we need it, we are in need of a revolution for last 60 years, but in the end the newer one turns out to be a bigger idiot than the older one, how this emotional cyco is going to bring the political & political revivalism by blaming everything on CIA/RAW/Mossad & black water, by translating Zetgeist, by using India as his political tool & dream of Gazwa-e-Hind n Radio Pakistan Delhi thats how he's going to do it?
> he's exploiting the minds of young people by using religion as tool & you are here to have a comparison between Him & Dictators/Zardari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to post NFP, if you have a problem you can counter it, after all he's a liar, Damn the words coming from mouth of Zion Hamid are revelations from God & he's spreading the word of love & peace. Ohhh BTW are you seeing a CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Con/Blackwater agent in me?



wow amazing post emo, well done, good to see people like you still exist in the world


----------



## DaRk WaVe

hey I have found something, Thanks to sparklingway again



> *How Yusuf Kazab and Zaid Hamid Spell Muhammad SAW*
> 
> Yusuf Kazab declared Zaid Hamid to be his Khalifa, this was done so because of the exceptional services rendered to the blasphemous cause of Yusuf Kazab by Zaid Hamid. However, Yusuf Kazab didnt just made him his Khalifa, he made sure that Zaid Hamid is properly trained and educated in all aspects of Kazabism.
> 
> One the trademarks of Yusuf Kazab&#8217;s writings was the way in which he used to write the word Muhammad SAW. Instead of writing it as &#8220;Muhammad&#8221; or &#8220;Mohammad&#8221;, Yusuf Kazab used to write &#8220;Muhemmed&#8221;. The word Muhemmed for Yusuf Kazab and his followers meant Muhemmed Yusuf Kazab Rasool Allah.
> 
> Provided below is a sample of the writings of both Zaid Hamid and his Nabi Muhemmed Yusuf Kazab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mistake or a different spelling. Actually the followers of Yusuf Kazab spelled Yusuf&#8217;s name as Muhemmed Yusuf Ali and whenever they use Muhemmed SAW in their writing they are referring to Yusuf Kazab and not the Prophet of Islam Hazrat Muhammad SAW.
> 
> We recently reported that Zaid Hamid brigade has invaded wikipedia to change the text of an article on Yusuf Kazab according to the propaganda and lies spread by Zaid Hamid. A closer analysis of that wiki article on Yusuf Kazab will reveal that Zaid Hamid&#8217;s men have written Yusuf Kazab&#8217;s name as Muhemmed Yusuf Ali. However, they havent spelled the name of Prophet Muhammad SAW in a similar manner and Prophet Muhammad SAW&#8217;s name was spelled as usual as &#8220;Muhammad&#8221;. For reference, we are pasting the current text of Yusuf Kazab&#8217;s wiki article below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhemmed Yusuf Ali, dubbed Yusuf Kazzab (&#1705;&#1584;&#1575;&#1576;&#8217; Kazzab means Great Liar) by a Pakistani lower court judge in an in camera trial was a Pakistani citizen who was murdered by a man named Tariq in 2002 while at the Kot Lakpat jail in Lahore, Pakistan. Tariq was on death row for committing murder and was reported to be a member of Sipah-e-Sahaba.
> 
> Muhemmed Yusuf Ali was charged of claiming Prophethood. A case was registered against him by the Anjuman-e Tahaffuz-e Khatim-e Nabuwwat on 29 March 1997, a politically active Pakistani religious organization. He was accused of adultery, fraud, claiming prophet-hood, and blasphemy against Islam. He clarified his position through paid advertisements in the newspapers[citation needed]. Based on the case, he was immediately detained.
> 
> A trial finally started in February 2000. Most of the hearings commenced at about 2:30pm and continued till as late as 7-8pm. The final arguments were heard on 28 July till 11:45pm, and the counsel for the defense were asked to conclude.
> 
> According to the trial records the complainant, office bearer of a local religious organization, alleged that Mr Yusuf Ali &#8216;indirectly committed blasphemy&#8217; by showing his resemblance with Prophet Muhammad on an unknown date, during a Friday sermon, more than 2 years before registration of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever Zaid Hamid and other Yusuf Kazab followers use the word Muhemmed, they are actually referring to Yusuf Kazab and not our Holy Prophet Muhammad SAW. Had this been just another spelling for the word Muhammad, they would have changed all instances of Muhammad to Muhemmed. But they deliberately changed only the name of their own prophet Yusuf Kazab, so that they could write Muhemmed Rasool Allah and know in their own hearts whom they are referring to.
Click to expand...


I am sure thats a conspiracy theory against the King of conspiracy theories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> hey I have found something, Thanks to sparklingway again
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure thats a conspiracy theory against the King of conspiracy theories



Nice observation Emo, keep up the great work


----------



## DaRk WaVe

desiman said:


> Nice observation Emo, keep up the great work



not mine, here 's the link, This blog is run by agents of CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Cons & Emo Girl has also joined them 

How Yusuf Kazab and Zaid Hamid Spell Muhammad SAW Zaid Hamid Exposition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> not mine, here 's the link, This blog is run by agents of CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Cons & Emo's have also joined them
> 
> How Yusuf Kazab and Zaid Hamid Spell Muhammad SAW Zaid Hamid Exposition



 lol do i need to be scared ?


----------



## jeypore

EmO GiRl said:


> not mine, here 's the link, *This blog is run by agents of CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Cons & Emo Girl has also joined them *
> How Yusuf Kazab and Zaid Hamid Spell Muhammad SAW Zaid Hamid Exposition



Wait!!!!

How So!!!! You have given a link but it talks about how Muhammad signatures is in or can be in different ways, and it also proves that it has 27 different charaterictics...

Explain all this for me...
Thanks


----------



## DaRk WaVe

jeypore said:


> Wait!!!!
> 
> How So!!!! You have given a link but it talks about how Muhammad signatures is in or can be in different ways, and it also proves that it has 27 different charaterictics...
> 
> Explain all this for me...
> Thanks



*thats a conspiracy theory against the King of conspiracy theories*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

*The spelling thing is funny though. I find it way too crazy to be important.*


----------



## Abu Basit

EmO GiRl said:


> not mine, here 's the link, This blog is run by agents of CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Cons & Emo Girl has also joined them
> 
> How Yusuf Kazab and Zaid Hamid Spell Muhammad SAW Zaid Hamid Exposition



let me make it clear that i'm no supporter of Zaid Hamid.

i find it really funny that some dumb-heads are seeing conspiracy in spellings also  

For all the dumbos, they have now spelled the name in Urdu.


----------



## Abu Basit

EmO GiRl said:


> By Nadeem F. Paracha
> 
> 19 November 2009



what a top class loser this paracha guy is. a secular liberal fascist like him doesn't like to see criticism on his stupid articles and blocks the opposite view point and this joker thinks that everybody is in agreement with him.


----------



## sparklingway

Kamran Shafi has jumped on the bandwagon as well :--

*Can you and I ask why this person is allowed to go on with his increasingly violent rants aimed at the huge numbers of unemployed, half-educated youths who have nothing to do in a country that is essentially a security state and which, instead of creating job opportunities for these vulnerable targets for the spreaders of poison, spends most of its money on toys and more toys for the boys, and more and more luxurious perks for its generals?

Surely spreading hate against other religions is against the law? Surely calling for mass suicide is against the law? Surely advocating nuking the hell out of another country is a crime against humanity itself? Why, then, is this man not prosecuted?

Why does the federal government not get the Federal Bureau of Revenue to investigate the sources of this person&#8217;s income, which must be huge judging from the campaigns he mounts, to see who exactly keeps him in big money? Why does the judiciary, which seems to be hell-bent on just pursuing the federal government&#8217;s leaders, not take suo motu notice of this man&#8217;s dangerous spoutings?*

We must recall immediately too that some days ago this person was hosted in Peshawar by Governor Owais Ghani and sent amidst official protocol to speak at Islamia College University where he was not allowed to speak by the Pakhtun Students Union and the Amn Tehrik and was sent scurrying back to the comfort of the governor&#8217;s bosom.

Why, pray, is the federal government&#8217;s representative in Peshawar trying to smooth the way for this purveyor of hatred? Why is he mollycoddling this man who is attempting to lead the country&#8217;s disaffected young astray?

Our country is at great risk, my friends, for no one seems to have learnt any lessons at all. I fear it will face even more grief in the coming days while our politicians leap off the cliff like lemmings.

Source : Dawn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

The main points of his defense were :-

1. Deodandis targeted me - Lie debunked (also see 5)
2. Maulana Abdul Sattar Niazi backed Yusuf - Lie debunked
3. Maulana Abdul Rehman Ashrafi backed Yusuf - Lie debunked
4. There was no evidence against Yusuf - Lie debunked, double debunked
5. No fatwas against him - Lie debunked
6. I never met Yusuf after '92 (Zaid Hamid sat through his sermon and came on the mic for a short while as well - Lie debunked
7. Yusuf nere committed Kazb (atleast in front of me) - Lie debunked

PS:- Also remember, ZH/BT/PKKH never "released" the video. It was "leaked" and as in the video he asks not to release the video before then, when it was leaked ZH group went furious; six status updates within two hours and claimed that they had "released" the video to clear doubts once and for all. They have gained considerable moral ground by lying time and again.

Also: their three favorite words : "defeatist mentality", "tafkiris" and "fasdists/fasadis". Anybody who opposes war mongering and spreading intolerance becomes "defeatist mentality" because victory cannot be one where your people live in peace, have health care adn education available to them and have food on their table, victory can only be achieved by killing millions in order to hoist the green and white on top of the red fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Basit

sparklingway said:


> Kamran Shafi has jumped on the bandwagon as well :--



actually it's the liberal secular fascists who are jumping in.

Kamran Shafi & dawn


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Abu Basit said:


> actually it's the *liberal secular fascists *who are jumping in.
> 
> Kamran Shafi & dawn



  

now its like Stalin VS Hitler, is that what you want to see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> hey I have found something, Thanks to sparklingway again
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure thats a conspiracy theory against the King of conspiracy theories



Now this is a limit of criticization. You are trying to prove that Zaid Hamid spell Mohemmed instead of Muhammad? and that he is referring Mohemmed to Yousuf Kazzab  thats funny

Do you even know how to spell Muhammad correctly? there are at least 17 type of spellings for Mohammad and i am taking that data from registered childrens who are born in UK whose name begin with Mohammad

Criticize the person and not the spellings  you peoples are blindly after Mr Hamid. Let the Maulvi's take care of him now.


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> The main points of his defense were :-
> 
> 1. Deodandis targeted me - Lie debunked (also see 5)
> 2. Maulana Abdul Sattar Niazi backed Yusuf - Lie debunked
> 3. Maulana Abdul Rehman Ashrafi backed Yusuf - Lie debunked
> 4. There was no evidence against Yusuf - Lie debunked, double debunked
> 5. No fatwas against him - Lie debunked
> 6. I never met Yusuf after '92 (Zaid Hamid sat through his sermon and came on the mic for a short while as well - Lie debunked
> 7. Yusuf nere committed Kazb (atleast in front of me) - Lie debunked
> 
> PS:- Also remember, ZH/BT/PKKH never "released" the video. It was "leaked" and as in the video he asks not to release the video before then, when it was leaked ZH group went furious; six status updates within two hours and claimed that they had "released" the video to clear doubts once and for all. They have gained considerable moral ground by lying time and again.
> 
> Also: their three favorite words : "defeatist mentality", "tafkiris" and "fasdists/fasadis". Anybody who opposes war mongering and spreading intolerance becomes "defeatist mentality" because victory cannot be one where your people live in peace, have health care adn education available to them and have food on their table, victory can only be achieved by killing millions in order to hoist the green and white on top of the red fort.



very interesting points sparkingway  but i have a problem i don't believe unless proved from the official/authentic sources. The person has claimed Zaid Hamid said this and that and then the response from Maulana Abdul Sattar Niazi etc quoted from a Book like scanned pages but he hasn't quoted the source. I mean what if i want to read exactly where Chacha Zaid said that only Deobandi's are targetting Yousuf Ali because he is Brelvi and where Mr Niazi said he was shown only one side of the picture?

*I am convinced with the way you have shown proofs and i trust you sparkingway* but still the original source is missing. That website is just created to bash on Mr Hamid but it is lacking the original references/sources. I understand there is something terrible wrong with Mr Hamid now......uska Damagh CHALL gaya hai and the Maulvi's are gonnai eat him alive or the blind followers might kill him like Yousuf Kazzab.


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> very interesting points sparkingway  but i have a problem i don't believe unless proved from the official/authentic sources. The person has claimed Zaid Hamid said this and that and then the response from Maulana Abdul Sattar Niazi etc quoted from a Book like scanned pages but he hasn't quoted the source. I mean what if i want to read exactly where Chacha Zaid said that only Deobandi's are targetting Yousuf Ali because he is Brelvi and where Mr Niazi said he was shown only one side of the picture?
> 
> *I am convinced with the way you have shown proofs and i trust you sparkingway* but still the original source is missing. That website is just created to bash on Mr Hamid but it is lacking the original references/sources. I understand there is something terrible wrong with Mr Hamid now......uska Damagh CHALL gaya hai and the Maulvi's are gonnai eat him alive or the blind followers might kill him like Yousuf Kazzab.



The book refers the date and issue of newspaper and usually that is enough. If they really want to take it to court, they might get the newspapers from the company/library archives.

Where did chacha Zaid say that it was a deobandi-barelvi issue? Throughout his "leaked" video (which he claims he released for clarification purposes). He went on to say that the deobandi maulvis got Yusuf convicted and when they knew that they didn't have enough evidence to hold the conviction in the HC, they got him killed in Kot Lakhptat (allegations of murder). He clearly says that I do not want to create a deobandi-barelvi strife and all that. These religious bigots have collected the fatwas against Yusuf Ali (issued when he was convicted), most of which were from barelvi muftis. Hence, his claims have been debunked once and for all.

I don't care how they handle him. Don't touch him, don't harm him in any way and no violence at all (unlike his followers who have started beating up people). Just make this guy disappear from the tv screens. No more hate mongering fascists to misdirect an already confused youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FireFighter

EmO GiRl said:


> all right we need it, we are in need of a revolution for last 60 years, but in the end the newer one turns out to be a bigger idiot than the older one, how this emotional cyco is going to bring the political & political revivalism by blaming everything on CIA/RAW/Mossad & black water, by translating Zetgeist, by using India as his political tool & dream of Gazwa-e-Hind n Radio Pakistan Delhi thats how he's going to do it?
> he's exploiting the minds of young people by using religion as tool & you are here to have a comparison between Him & Dictators/Zardari


I think you're in complete denial about the involvement of foreign agencies in our country namely CIA/Blackwater/Raw, those concerns were actually originally highlighted by local journalists, FIA, ISI and other govn't agencies, not cooked up stories of Zaid Hamid. 

Secondly, i never used the word revolution, i said ''political/cultural/social revivalism'', those two terms have different implications and meanings. political and social "revivalist" movements always originate at grassroots level and employ youth to bring about a positive change in society through peaceful means. on the other hand, ''revolutions'' imply a change in society through the use of physical force and coercion and imposition of ideologies on people. Maybe reading and comprehension doesn't appear to be your strong points, and I don't blame you for it. 

Thirdly, it appears that you would rather vote for incompetent and highly corrupt Zardari's and Musharraf's in power who have shown times and again that they cannot even stand up to defend Pakistan from an aggressive neighbors in media and would rather "cave in" to external pressures. 


> I am going to post NFP, if you have a problem you can counter it, after all he's a liar, Damn the words coming from mouth of Zion Hamid are revelations from God & he's spreading the word of love & peace.
> he even used the bomb blasts in Lahore to score points, phew


Mr. Zaid Hamid is nothing more than a defense analyst, neither a religious scholar nor an authority on religion, rather far from it. 

And it's his job and occupation to read and expose geo-strategic military/political trends and make forecasts and assessments (right and could be absolutely wrong) on current as well as future events of that nature. Pretty much all defense analyst do the same thing, and that is to expose ideologies and events and make connections between them. 

If you don't like him that's perfectly fine and within your rights, and i have no problem with that. But i have reservation about the way you and a few others have turned it into a personal religious crusade against him using horribly bad language, and his efforts of rekindling and re-awakening the long lost Islamic political and cultural identity in Pakistan. His efforts are geared towards youth, as they make up the bloodstream of any society. 




> Ohhh BTW are you seeing a CIA/RAW/Mossad/Neo Con/Blackwater agent in me?



No, I only see an incoherently babbling person who can't compose a proper argument or a response, yet is celebrated and praised by an army of Indian liberal hippies, and a few eternally lost Pakistanis.


----------



## manojb

Kamran Shafi 'praising' ZH :

"Can you and I ask why this person is allowed to go on with his increasingly violent rants aimed at the huge numbers of unemployed, half-educated youths who have nothing to do in a country that is essentially a security state and which, instead of creating job opportunities for these vulnerable targets for the spreaders of poison, spends most of its money on toys and more toys for the boys, and more and more luxurious perks for its generals?" 
..
..
"
We must recall immediately too that some days ago this person was hosted in Peshawar by Governor Owais Ghani and sent amidst official protocol to speak at *Islamia College University where he was not allowed to speak by the Pakhtun Students Union and the Amn Tehrik *and was sent scurrying back to the comfort of the governor&#8217;s bosom."
More DAWN.COM | Columnists | The crazy Right and rump Pakistan


----------



## Optimus

The RAW/CIA/Mossad plot worked in laying Zaid hamid into a trap - I love these intelligency agencies


----------



## rubyjackass

Pashtun Voice,Pashtoon Zhagh, ???? ? ??
This has a couple of news articles re the incident.


----------



## sparklingway

Tanzeem e Islami (Dr Israr) clarifies that we consider Zaid Hamid to be suspicious

Game is heating up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> Tanzeem e Islami (Dr Israr) clarifies that we consider Zaid Hamid to be suspicious
> 
> Game is heating up.



Here is the official statement from their website (same page but from official link)

http://www.tanzeem.org/announcements/zaid hamid2.pdf


----------



## FireFighter

sparklingway said:


> Tanzeem e Islami (Dr Israr) clarifies that we consider Zaid Hamid to be suspicious
> 
> Game is heating up.



Zaid Hamid's press release and clarification of his beliefs. Those who consider him a deviat or murtad can rub it in their faces. 

http://i44.tinypic.com/6ro4ud.jpg


----------



## sparklingway

FireFighter said:


> Zaid Hamid's press release and clarification of his beliefs. Those who consider him a deviat or murtad can rub it in their faces.
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/6ro4ud.jpg



Tanzeem's reply came after Zaid's press release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

I was wondering one year ago how long will zaid kazzab keep fooling pakistanis...

It seems atleast some Pakistanis are seeing through his hyperbole.


----------



## FireFighter

sparklingway said:


> Tanzeem e Islami (Dr Israr) clarifies that we consider Zaid Hamid to be suspicious
> 
> Game is heating up.



Sparklingway you're openly lying and distorting fact's and people's statements to prove your vendetta against Zaid and his movement. 

The seven points mentioned earlier are taken out of context by the expose Zaid blog 

Also, Dr. Israr clearly says in the article that unless Zaid clears his views (which he has many times as per my link to his statement), then he is clear. and he mentions 3 points in the article which neither you nor the people at expose zaid mention or let anyone mention on their websites.


----------



## notsuperstitious

FireFighter said:


> Sparklingway you're openly lying and distorting fact's and people's statements to prove your vendetta against Zaid and his movement.
> 
> The seven points mentioned earlier are taken out of context by the expose Zaid blog
> 
> Also, Dr. Israr clearly says in the article that unless Zaid clears his views (which he has many times as per my link to his statement), then he is clear. and he mentions 3 points in the article which neither you nor the people at expose zaid mention or let anyone mention on their websites.



Hi,

So I take it you have a problem with openly lying? Because Zaid Hamid openly lies too, like - see my sig.

Surely you don't have a selective set of standards as its best people have some integrity when they claim to be working to change the destiny of an entire complex multicultural multilingual nation?


----------



## Spring Onion

sparklingway said:


> Tanzeem's reply came after Zaid's press release.



Dr Israr did not see neither was knowing about the clarification of Zaid Hamid.

Anyway he had clarified and no need for futher propaganda by some paid elements  and you know it well how much truth is there in the issue.


----------



## Spring Onion

fateh71 said:


> I was wondering one year ago how long will zaid kazzab keep fooling pakistanis...



A Hindu member from India like you should first learn what does a kazzab means. Zaid Hamid never claimed prophethood neither he is kazzab so you better shut your mouth if you dont know anything.



> It seems atleast some Pakistanis are seeing through his hyperbole.



Yeh some paid goons stooping too low these days runing a propaganda wordpress and other cheap tactics.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Jana said:


> A Hindu member from India like you should first learn what does a kazzab means. Zaid Hamid never claimed prophethood neither he is kazzab so you better shut your mouth if you dont know anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh some paid goons stooping too low these days runing a propaganda wordpress and other cheap tactics.



Are bhai why are so upset? Kazzab means great liar - that is zaid hamid because he tells lies with a straight face, and he's great - surely u agree. i can give you examples where he tells white lies to gullible souls. just because you like to believe his lies does not mean i don't know anything. i know the meaning of the word and i know it applies to zaid kazzab.

and i wasn't talking abt any mullahs who may be anti zaid kazzab, i'm referring to educated rational pakistanis who can think for themselves and are not blinded by sheer hatred, or as you like to call them - wasted cannon fodder


----------



## sparklingway

FireFighter said:


> Sparklingway you're openly lying and distorting fact's and people's statements to prove your vendetta against Zaid and his movement.



The intolerance Zaid Hamid preaches as producing results as you have acccused me on being on a vendetta spree against ZH. I abhor his ideologies, his methods, his fact twisting, religio-political manipulation, emotional enticement and the fake "glorious destiny" that he preaches. By telling everybody that whoever is not on "the right side of history" would be destroyed, by calling every critic "antipakistan" and "traitor" and by labeling every sane person a "defeatist", he has inculcated even more hatred in the minds of an already deploy divided and intolerant population.

He has been on a lying spree ever since he emerged. From "Amar Singh and Heera Lal" to Hakimullah being a "CIA asset" to the Blackwater hysteria that he paints to accusing a bunch of maulvis of the murder of Yusuf Ali to conjuring stories out of thin air to excite an on looking crowd of ignorant and worshipping youngsters. Posting every recorded video from channels as "banned episode" to attract people to his ever so revealing uber conspiracy theories depicts the lame game that is going on.

He must be countered on all levels and the religious bigots have used their weapon of choice i.e. religion and they have published scathing reviews of his past, his lies and distortions and have came up with rebuttals. I have posted them here because everybody here does not know about the maulvi run blog and has the right to information. So here goes another one, one of Pakistan's leading (and controversial) schools of Islam, has published a not so friendly opinion about Hazrat Zaid Zaman Hamid :-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sehar Tauqeer

_18th March,2010_

*Zaid Hamid and Ghuzwa-i-Hind &#8212;Tayyab Shah*

Zaid Hamid and his followers will not shy away from using religious texts of doubtful authenticity, with totally wrong and self-serving interpretations, to promote war. But the Pakistani youth is no more willing to be at the receiving end of this twisted interpretation of Islam

Zaid Hamid is the latest tool 
in the arsenal of the Pakistani security establishment to misguide, brainwash and indoctrinate the Pakistani youth, to win support for its belligerent agenda. To achieve his nefarious designs, especially to instill bellicosity and flare up anti-India emotions, Zaid Hamid delivers sermons on private television channels, gives inteviews and holds seminars and workshops in universities to impress and influence impressionable young minds. In order to authenticate his message of attacking and conquering India, Zaid Hamid repeats, ad nauseum, a set of ahadith [sayings of the Prophet (PBUH)] of doubtful authenticity about Ghazwa-i-Hind. Through such a medium, he tries to make his audience and viewers believe that conquering India is indeed a sacred duty of the Pakistani Muslims.

Most religious scholars do not consider these ahadith to be authenic. Some who do consider them authentic say that the predictions and prophecies made in them have already been fulfilled during the first century of Islam, and are not at all applicable to what Zaid Hamid would like us to believe &#8212; the invasion of India by Pakistan.

These scholars contend that none of these ahadith are found in the ahadith books considered to be the most authentic by the Sunnis, books like Bukhari, Muslim, Abu Daud, Ibn-i-Maja, Tirmidhi and Muwatta. Two of these ahadith appear in the collections of ahadith by Imam Nisai but not in Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra, the book considered to be among the Sihah-e-Sitta. The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected muhadiseen (compilers of ahadith).

These scholars also argue that Imam Nisai died in 915, after the death of all other respected muhadiseen to whom Sihah-e-Sitta are attributed. It, therefore, does not make much sense that we have these ahadith being narrated through Imam Nisai, but not through any of the other respected muhadiseen who lived before him.

Another argument put forward by these learned men is that the chain of narrators of these ahadith contains people like Baqiyyah, Asad ibn Musa and Hushaim who have been declared as unreliable, untrustworthy and abominable by experts like Al-Zahabiy, Ibn Hajar and Al-Uqaily. It is clear that not even one of these chains of narrators consists of people who are reliable enough for us to say, with any degree of confidence, that the narratives under consideration are correctly ascribed to the Prophet (PBUH).

They also add that, considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these ahadith tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet (PBUH) and should have been included in more books of the ahadith.

These scholars also draw attention to the fact that none of these ahadith are found in any of the collections of ahadith, which the Shia Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question: did the Ummayads/Abbasids, considering their expansionist designs, invent them? It should also be noted that the Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then. Many scholars believe that it is possible that these ahadith are not genuine at all and that they might have been fabricated at the time of Muhammad bin Qasim&#8217;s invasion of Sindh in order to justify it.

These scholars also note the fact that we do not have any historical report telling us about the use of these ahadith in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it and claimed to do it for religious purposes. If they were respected and authentic ahadith, we should have such historical reports. It would have been very easy for Muslim conquerors of India like Mahmud of Ghazni, Shihabuddin Ghauri, Timur, Nadir Shah and so on, to present the ahadith about the Ghuzwa-i-Hind, and use them to justify their attacks on the country. The scholars associated with their courts could well have suggested these to them had they wished. However, no such mention is made about this in history books. In the 18th century, the well-known Islamic scholar Shah Waliullah of Delhi invited the Afghan king, Ahmad Shah Abdali to invade India and drive out the Marathas, which he accepted, yet Shah Waliullah, too, did not use these ahadith as a part of his argument.

Those who consider these authentic argue that the battle against India that these ahadith predicted was fulfilled in the early Islamic period itself, and is not something that will happen in the future. They also add that it is quite likely that the predicted Ghuzwa-i-Hind took the form of an attack by an Arab Muslim force on Thana and Bharuch, in coastal western India, in the 15th year of the Hijra calendar, during the reign of the Caliph Umar.

Some scholars also argue that these ahadith could, possibly, have been fulfilled in the form of missionary efforts by some of the Prophet&#8217;s (PBUH) companions soon after, during the reign of the Caliphs Usman and Ali, in Sindh and Gujarat. Other ulema consider these predictions to have been fulfilled in the form of the attack and occupation of Sindh by Arab Muslims, led by Muhammad bin Qasim in the 93rd year of the Islamic calendar, which then facilitated the spread of Islam in the country.

In any case, these ahadith do not talk about Pakistanis fighting Indians. They talk about Arabs on an expedition to India, after which they conquer it. The above clearly shows the extent to which Zaid Hamid and his supporters will go to further their agenda. They will not shy away from using religious texts of doubtful authenticity, with totally wrong and self-serving interpretations, to promote war. But the Pakistani youth is no more willing to be at the receiving end of this twisted interpretation of Islam, as was amply demonstrated by the students of Islamia College University, Peshawar, when Zaid Hamid tried to address them.



The writer is an independent policy analyst and has a post-graduate degree in Political Science and Public Policy Analysis


http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\03\18\story_1 8-3-2010_pg3_6

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sehar Tauqeer

*The crazy Right and rump Pakistan *

By Kamran Shafi 

_Tuesday, 16 Mar, 2010_ 


Pakistan is at great risk and no one seems to have learnt any lessons at all, writes Kamran Shafi. &#8212; Photo by AFP 

I was to regale you with other stories to do with our security establishment&#8217;s tortured and seemingly futile hunt for the very elusive holy grail of strategic depth in Afghanistan (I ask you) this week, but the ever-increasing assault on our poor country and its innocent people by unlettered and brainwashed and murderous yahoos leads me elsewhere. 



Who saw clips of the unintentional video shot by a shocked bystander who burst into uncontrolled moans as he filmed the Yahoo blow himself up and tens of others with him, limbs and blood and gore flying in all directions? 

Well, I did, and while one has almost been inured to such scenes, the live images were shocking in the extreme and outraged me more and more every time they were repeated. Not for long though, because soon the scenes began to be censored, the more gory parts cut out of the film. Bad move by whoever for the people at large must be shown the extent of the bestiality and the brutishness of the yahoos who are lionised by some politicians for their own narrow political ends. 

Lahore has been attacked twice inside of a week, the attacks killing scores of people and injuring and maiming many more. The intelligence agencies failed all ends up yet again, and as per usual, specially the premier agency aka the Mother of All Agencies which seems to have its finger in every matter &#8212; from disappearing people to formulating the country&#8217;s foreign policy to destabilising the government whenever it is perceived to be stepping &#8216;out of line&#8217; &#8212; except in running the yahoos to the ground and nipping their evil in the bud. 

You might well ask what I mean by the title of this piece. Simple: the Crazy Right are the successors of the *Crush India Brigade *of the late 1960s and early 1970s which gave us the Bangladesh tragedy (which of course had other reasons too); rump Pakistan is the country we are left with after the breakup of Pakistan as a result of the exertions of the crazy Right. They might well succeed yet again. 

Here is the present high priest of the crazy Right, one Zaid (Zaman) Hamid, reportedly speaking on something called &#8216;Ummah Radio&#8217;: &#8220;Pakistan is in the headlines again! Oh people! Know that it is a combined action of RAW and Mossad to dismantle the divinely placed concrete foundations of the house of the pure, the feared fort of Islam. We are a nation which is like a glittering star of guidance for the crescent of the whole Muslim world, the pioneer of the creation of the green united states of Islam in the world that is drowning in the sea of ignorance. 

&#8220;Oh Muslims! Always hold on to truth, and the truth is that it is yet again a Zionist-controlled western media&#8217;s conspiracy. Let&#8217;s rise up against the enemies of Islam; let&#8217;s nuke the ... Hindus and Jews, the nefarious dark forces of this planet. Insha&#8217;allah, the time for shahadat is near. My sons and daughters, get ready for the big day, the promised day when Allah will make the Muslims victorious and Jews will run here and there to find shelter. Even the trees will talk and will say: &#8216;these sons of apes and swines are hiding behind my trunk&#8217;. 

&#8220;Rise up and get ready for the mass suicide. Great nations die for a noble cause. What is more nobler than wiping the enemies of Islam from the face of this earth? Remember, Islam is a peaceful religion. Allah commands us to take care of each other. All are equal in the eyes of Allah. Slay them with your daggers. ...Islam will rule the world....&#8221;. The transmission is interrupted. Announcer: &#8220;We are trying to re-establish the connection with our great leader, meanwhile we will ask Qari Bakir to recite &#8216;Surah Tauba&#8217;.&#8221; 

If this doesn&#8217;t make your blood run cold and infuriate you all at once, dear reader, I don&#8217;t know what will. Can you and I ask why this person is allowed to go on with his increasingly violent rants aimed at the huge numbers of unemployed, half-educated youths who have nothing to do in a country that is essentially a security state and which, instead of creating job opportunities for these vulnerable targets for the spreaders of poison, spends most of its money on toys and more toys for the boys, and more and more luxurious perks for its generals? 

Surely spreading hate against other religions is against the law? Surely calling for mass suicide is against the law? Surely advocating nuking the hell out of another country is a crime against humanity itself? Why, then, is this man not prosecuted? 

Why does the federal government not get the Federal Bureau of Revenue to investigate the sources of this person&#8217;s income, which must be huge judging from the campaigns he mounts, to see who exactly keeps him in big money? Why does the judiciary, which seems to be hell-bent on just pursuing the federal government&#8217;s leaders, not take suo motu notice of this man&#8217;s dangerous spoutings? 

We must recall immediately too that some days ago this person was hosted in Peshawar by Governor Owais Ghani and sent amidst official protocol to speak at Islamia College University where he was not allowed to speak by the Pakhtun Students Union and the Amn Tehrik and was sent scurrying back to the comfort of the governor&#8217;s bosom. 

Why, pray, is the federal government&#8217;s representative in Peshawar trying to smooth the way for this purveyor of hatred? Why is he mollycoddling this man who is attempting to lead the country&#8217;s disaffected young astray? 

Our country is at great risk, my friends, for no one seems to have learnt any lessons at all. I fear it will face even more grief in the coming days while our politicians leap off the cliff like lemmings.


kshafi1@yahoo.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRA

there surely does seem something fishy with this Zaid guy.... I mean he just appears one day on a TV program (brasstacks) and starts lecturing the nation. If he is indeed a sympathizer of yousaf qazaab then he should be beheaded along with those from the agencies and the army who support him (even if for their own vested interests).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

He is educated fella , knows history so he is conveying what our text books don't tech in class rooms - and what most of us don't really see... I suggest you listen to his views , he is very knowledgible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

very good articles.. I dont know who is worse for Pakistan.. TTP or Zaid Hamid...


----------



## Comet

I have been saying this and I repeat it here: he is famous because he is saying what we want to listen. He is talking about victory etc and that is what every one likes to listen. And this is making him famous.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Khalids

Tha fact of the matter is that this guy is not a truthful person. So, a lier must not be followed no matter what he pretends to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cynic Waheed

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> He is educated fella , knows history so he is conveying what our text books don't tech in class rooms - and what most of us don't really see... I suggest you listen to his views , he is very knowledgible



Educated about what? Most of the stuff he says hardly comes with any references.. I mean I have tried to verify some of the things he says and I never found anything that would confirm what he says. He talks about prophecies of people (Ulema) which are also either not found or just very vage in description and could be applicable anywhere really. He just speaks what people want to hear..' We are the best, we'll do this, we'll do that' I hope we really see the facts and not go on his emotional items. In my view the guy is loony brother, I just hope he disappears soon before he becomes another Zia for our nation.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uziuzair

Khatm-e-Nabuwwat Zaid Hamid Exposition

u can Read RAHZAN by Maulana Jalalpuri Shaheed Sahab on net..search on google..or try above link


----------



## Kompromat

Do you guys agree that Z.H should be Banned ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

Black Blood said:


> Do you guys agree that Z.H should be Banned ?



Sir,does an Indian vote count?


----------



## Optimus

thebrownguy said:


> Sir,does an Indian vote count?



I dont want Zaid Hamid to be banned in Pakistan - We will miss all the fun


----------



## amoverlord

no..no..don\'t ban him.... dont wanna miss the fun


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Black Blood said:


> Do you guys agree that Z.H should be Banned ?



I fully agree. This guy is just too provocative and I believe that we should be calming down our people instead of calling out for a full fledged war with India. I even dont buy the argument that we should lead the Islamic nations. Most of these Islamic countries are in a mess because of their own reasons. We dont have to act like their leader. We tried this once during the time of Zia and look what in a mess we are in today since then. So gven these past experiences, we should be more realistic and rational rather then be emotional at this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## equiliz3r

Black Blood said:


> Do you guys agree that Z.H should be Banned ?



no no he should not be banned..................I love his conspiracy theories ..............

The famous one...............Kasab is a sikh and his name is Amar singh


----------



## pak-marine

Black Blood said:


> Do you guys agree that Z.H should be Banned ?



Yeh he should be baned .. he is only confusing the young and impressionable minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Zaid Hamid tells is as it should be told and since he is not promoting stinky bollywood movies hence all the diatribe against him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

no matter what you say about Zaid he is undoubtedly famous amongst indians way way more than he is in pakistan! he raises the Blood pressure of indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

Nahi yara, he puts a smile to our faces now. He is the cure to blood pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

ice_man said:


> no matter what you say about Zaid he is undoubtedly famous amongst indians way way more than he is in pakistan! he raises the Blood pressure of indians



Lolz. He is just another Mr. Bean for us. May be funnier. 
Its amazing fun to listen to super ridiculous ideas and theories of this guy. 

Its unbelievable how stupid he gets sometimes. I love those moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

I remember seeing this video of ZH on some celebrity talk show. The killer line given by ZH was 
"If you are not a Zionist,then I can be very friendly with you."


----------



## Cityboy

Plz dunt ban zaid hamid. ..we very much enjoy his fun


----------



## Kompromat

Guys i was saying that should we ban ZH discussions on PDF because they become a Joke most of the time by some famous trollors .

Any ideas ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

Black Blood said:


> Guys i was saying that should we ban ZH discussions on PDF because they become a Joke most of the time by some famous trollors .
> 
> Any ideas ?


Oops, many of us are guilty of that crime. Yes i feel we should, or we should just leave one thread exclusively for ZH. Anything related to ZH should not have new threads, but should be posted in the one particular thread.


----------



## Kompromat

brownguy.
We do have a dedicated thread on ZH but people are too obssesed with him and they want to post that personal attack material ASAP so they do not care.

I think personal attacks must not be appriciated and btw where the F were these writers when our youth was being redicalized and carrying weapons ?

Where were they when our rulers were looting our resources ?

i say to these so called jounralists that go F yourself you idiots .. You are not different from any ZH or Zardari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Indians can't just forget Zaid Hamid. I must appreciate this guy after so many anti-Pakistan indian news channels we also have one man who can actually reply them well and not just well.......... VERY WELL 

Aur kuch ho naa ho india ki hawa tight rakhta hai after repeating Ghazwa-e-Hind again n again  (with not disrespect intended)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

i dont see any sense why a political science student is getting into the discussion of ahadith. 
anyways i think if you take away the conspiracy theory element of zaid hamid, he is mostly right on many issues. though there might be some truth in few of his theories. otherwise his annoyance with the system is justifiable. similar with his hatred for all these corrupt politicians. there is also nothing wrong if you are against capitalism. i myself agree with him on this to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## amoverlord

pakdefender said:


> Zaid Hamid tells is as it should be told and since he is not promoting stinky bollywood movies hence all the diatribe against him.



do u believe him?
just a simple question...yes or no???


----------



## amoverlord

thebrownguy said:


> I remember seeing this video of ZH on some celebrity talk show. The killer line given by ZH was
> \"If you are not a Zionist,then I can be very friendly with you.\"



what!!!!!! rofl...........
damn man....i missed tht one.....plz..plz..plz give me some lnk...


----------



## MilesTogo

May be you should create two threads - one for Zaid Hamid serious followers and one for his casual followers...



Black Blood said:


> brownguy.
> We do have a dedicated thread on ZH but people are too obssesed with him and they want to post that personal attack material ASAP so they do not care.
> 
> I think personal attacks must not be appriciated and btw where the F were these writers when our youth was being redicalized and carrying weapons ?
> 
> Where were they when our rulers were looting our resources ?
> 
> i say to these so called jounralists that go F yourself you idiots .. You are not different from any ZH or Zardari.


----------



## MilesTogo

My fav of ZH are ghazwa-e-hind and the sakina budhiya story delivered with tears.


----------



## FireFighter

Secular critics of Zaid Hamid won't understand religious prophecies. 

It's logically impossible to explain religious philosophies to Hindus and Atheists who don't believe in the hereafter nor on the day of Judgement nor arrival of Jesus (AS). 


It's reported in numerous ahadiths that the army of Imam Mehdi (RA) will conquer Sindh and Hind and liberate the people from tyrants. Many mainstream scholars are of the opinion that the time of Imam Mehdi is near, as preceded by many events mentioned in those ahadith have taken place already, some haven't. However, some say that the time is far away. 


Bad News for the Indians: Believing in return of Imam Mehdi is a fundemental aspect of Islamic belief for all muslims regardless of sects, all Sunnis, Shias, and Wahhabis believe in the doctrine. 


Zaid Hamid doesn't cook up stories, he quotes ahadiths that indicate the liberation of Hind from tyrant rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

MilesTogo said:


> My fav of ZH are ghazwa-e-hind and the sakina budhiya story delivered with tears.



Black blood mentioned there is a dedicated thread for ZH. Lets move the discussion to that thread.
Does anyone know the name of the thread.


----------



## Hyde

thebrownguy said:


> Black blood mentioned there is a dedicated thread for ZH. Lets move the discussion to that thread.
> Does anyone know the name of the thread.



If you go to Current Events & Social Issues section you will find a sticky thread there

Current Events & Social Issues - Pakistan Defence Forum

Direct Link: http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/41549-zaid-hamid-analysis-commentary.html


----------



## FireFighter

What I personally find fascinating is that while Zaid Hamid gives Indian govn't a pretty harsh bashing yet Indians are obsessed and glued over him like there is no tomorrow. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deeshan Muhammad

Every budy have right to say what eva he/she thinks , so as i..
I Watched several programmes of Zaid Hamid and found them very informative. These programmes also helped me to stop thinking like what will be happens to our beloved country like will it be divided again?? or will it be attacked and ruled by America and so on.. He briefed us with refferences (which are not much wrong as the pupilz said above). He keep us informed that what is zionism?? what is the mission of Israel?? What are the enemy of Islam specially of Pakistan doing behind the scene... He also taught in his several programmes during the holy month of Ramadan about Khulfa-e-Rashida (I Just love hearing about them).. I am not extreemist, nor in favor of talibanism.. But, infact, what's going on now a day makes me to think deeply that what is all gonna happen wid our mother land.. Is this is what our Beloved Prophet (PBUH) teached us?? Is it what His (PBUH) fellows showed us during their periods??? Is it what our Quaid delivered and addressed in his soo many speeches and while adressing to the nation or whole world???
Definetly your answer will be "NO"...
I am also not in favour of War, as it is not the solution of all problems but resulting in several more.. But, its make me much angry when eva i listen some thing bad against our Army, our Nation, Our Motherland... Pakistan is not just a name of a country.. It's a miracle of the last century.. It's gift of Almighty Allah..
And i believe and have faith that Almighty Allah will keep it safe.. Forever..
Inshallah...
I Love You My Motherland, I Love You My Paksitan...
Pakistan Zindabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilesTogo

That is a miracle.



FireFighter said:


> What I personally find fascinating is that while Zaid Hamid gives Indian govn't a pretty harsh bashing yet Indians are obsessed and glued over him like there is no tomorrow. LOL


----------



## FireFighter

sparklingway said:


> The intolerance Zaid Hamid preaches as producing results as you have acccused me on being on a vendetta spree against ZH.


Since when criticizing govn't policies and stooges of the West and CIA have become synonymous with "spreading intolerance"?

Critiquing the nefarious Govn't of Zardari and calling them puppets of the west, along with other corrupt agents such as teh gang of MQM has become "hatred" now??




> I abhor his ideologies, his methods, his fact twisting, religio-political manipulation, emotional enticement and the fake "glorious destiny" that he preaches.


I have come to understand that you have a personal issue with his personality. A personal vendetta. Nothing more than that. 

When Indians hate zaid hamid it's justifiable. But your hate is borderline shady and without a doubt its just personal vendetta. 

Shoot the message, not the messenger. 


> By telling everybody that whoever is not on "the right side of history" would be destroyed, by calling every critic "antipakistan" and "traitor" and by labeling every sane person a "defeatist", he has inculcated even more hatred in the minds of *an already deploy divided and intolerant population*.


Now you have reduced the entire 170 million Pakistanis as intolerant and divided and unintelligent. What a ridiculous assertion. It appears that you have gone out of your mind to make such an absurd claim that has nothing to do with reality. If that were the case Pak wouldn't have been in existence. 

Calling a spade, a spade, nothing wrong with it. Do you suppose that Pakistan should treat the traitors with flowers and candles? 

How else do you propose Pakistanis should refer to traitors and bigot political/religious figures as? 




> He must be countered on all levels and the religious bigots have used their weapon of choice i.e. religion and they have published scathing reviews of his past, his lies and distortions and have came up with rebuttals. I have posted them here because everybody here does not know about the maulvi run blog and has the right to information. So here goes another one, one of Pakistan's leading (and controversial) schools of Islam, has published a not so friendly opinion about Hazrat Zaid Zaman Hamid :-


Here you're trying so hard to point to fawmustered up by some shotty Maulvi's, who are even according to your own account "controversial". You feel so convenient to use statements of these controversial Maulvi's at your disposal when they favour you, who are in fact suspect in your worldview. Double standards, perhaps? 

Explain to me why should I take your fatwas seriously which offer no link to evidence whatsoever but attempts to implicate Zaid Hamid in murder charges through slurs and condemnations??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Guys please check out post#34. Zaki has given the link for a dedicated thread for ZH. Kindly move the discussions to that thread.


----------



## FireFighter

MilesTogo said:


> That is a miracle.



Indeed it is and only Indians could explain it. 


I mean...there are plenty of commentators in India with a mission to degrade and bash Pakistan yet none of the Pakistanis are as obsessed and glued ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilesTogo

To quote Zaid hamid: "Ye Allah ke rajo me se ek raj hai."  (no offense)



FireFighter said:


> Indeed it is and only Indians could explain it.
> 
> 
> I mean...there are plenty of commentators in India with a mission to degrade and bash Pakistan yet none of the Pakistanis are as obsessed and glued ....


----------



## MilesTogo

Can the mods merge this thread into that thread?


----------



## FireFighter

MilesTogo said:


> To quote Zaid hamid: "Ye Allah ke rajo me se ek raj hai."  (no offense)



It's not raj, its 'raz'. And he refers to Pakistan, not indians obsessing over him which is borderline gay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilesTogo

FireFighter said:


> It's not raj, its 'raz'. And he refers to Pakistan, not indians obsessing over him which is borderline gay



No harm done as long ZH is straight...


----------



## EjazR

FireFighter said:


> Secular critics of Zaid Hamid won't understand religious prophecies.
> 
> It's logically impossible to explain religious philosophies to Hindus and Atheists who don't believe in the hereafter nor on the day of Judgement nor arrival of Jesus (AS).
> 
> 
> It's reported in numerous ahadiths that the army of Imam Mehdi (RA) will conquer Sindh and Hind and liberate the people from tyrants. Many mainstream scholars are of the opinion that the time of Imam Mehdi is near, as preceded by many events mentioned in those ahadith have taken place already, some haven't. However, some say that the time is far away.
> 
> 
> Bad News for the Indians: Believing in return of Imam Mehdi is a fundemental aspect of Islamic belief for all muslims regardless of sects, all Sunnis, Shias, and Wahhabis believe in the doctrine.
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid doesn't cook up stories, he quotes ahadiths that indicate the liberation of Hind from tyrant rulers.



Don't tarnish Islam by connecting him to this faith. He is not a religious scholar as he claims then why bring in "prophecies" which he knows nothing about.

If you ask any ulema, everyone agrees with consensus that Hind that is referred at the time of the prophet included present day Pakistan and if this is yet to happen...then Pakistan will be the first to be "attacked" and be "liberated from its tyrant rulers".

It would be good if you do your own research on the hadiths--how authentic they are considered--and which ones mention Imam Mehdi coming to Hind and Sindh(none afaik) and all the other stuff he talks about instead of following him blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## s6demon

FireFighter said:


> Secular critics of Zaid Hamid won't understand religious prophecies.
> 
> It's logically impossible to explain religious philosophies to Hindus and Atheists who don't believe in the hereafter nor on the day of Judgement nor arrival of Jesus (AS).
> 
> Zaid Hamid doesn't cook up stories, he quotes ahadiths that indicate the liberation of Hind from tyrant rulers.




Honestly, I dont care about the religious discussions because I am not well versed in that subject.

But I am with you, I have authenticated some of the stuff he has said in his videos myself.

I dont really care what some of the people here think about Zaid Hamid because most of them have not even done their own research. One of the things I learned from his videos were the facts about Mukti Bhaini.

And just like always, and just like the people here said those were conspiracy theories untill the U.S. declassifed consulate memos from 1971. Those are all over the web now. Hell, I can post them here for varification !!!

And I enjoy his furvor. Its way more than some of the Pakistanis here have. Even if you think he is a conspiracy theorist, ATLEAST HE HAS THE BALLS TO SAY WHAT HE THINKS, AND IS WILLING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. He has even fought in the Afghan war. If you think he is wrong then get off your *** and do something instead of back biting on an online forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

EjazR said:


> Don't tarnish Islam by connecting him to this faith. He is not a religious scholar as he claims then why bring in "prophecies" which he knows nothing about.
> 
> If you ask any ulema, everyone agrees with consensus that Hind that is referred at the time of the prophet included present day Pakistan and if this is yet to happen...then Pakistan will be the first to be "attacked" and be "liberated from its tyrant rulers".



shows how little you know about the Hadiths! Muhammad Bin Qassim conquered Sindh, after wards other Muslim generals conquered northern Pakistan which was not a part of hind (india). 

It has been proven through historical facts and documents that present day Pakistan has always been different from rest of india, even genetically our people are different!

Ahmad Shah Durrani built the Afghan empire which included southern and northern parts present day Afghanistan and the whole of present day Pakistan!

Only time india and Pakistan have been together was during british rule. The british india only included present day Pakistan with the rest of hind (india), otherwise throughout history both Pakistan and india have always been different! So basically hind is india, not Pakistan.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Threads merged guys*


----------



## thebrownguy

Bezerk said:


> You actually BELIEVE that 9/11 was done by Muslim Terrorists? Considering the fact how the truth about 9/11 was brought to question by American people themselves, i actually feel sorry for you. It's not like you don't have the resources to enlighten yourself.
> 
> As for bharat varma, he's a complete Moron. Thy guy's still under the delusion that 9/11 wasn't a conspiracy. I don't know who gave him the credibility to be tagged as an "analyst" of ANYTHING. If he would've done his research on the issue properly, he'd know a thing or two about the biggest scam of the 21st century.
> 
> In short, Varma got his *** handed to him by zaid hamid. His whole "UN" rhetoric didn't help him at all while present his case on Pakistan's issues.



Get over your conspiracy theory inclination soon buddy. Mostly things are what they seem. Can you please tell me what did USA gain by 9/11? What was their motive? Does your conspiracy theory give out sensible motives too?

According to ZH, even Mumbai was a conspiracy, and according to the host in one of Brasstacks episodes (I think Faisal Rehaman) stated that even the gobal recession is a conspiracy theory against Pakistan.

We all know the truth about Mumbai, and only a moron would agree on the recession part.

A conspiracy theory is mostly a brainchild of low life journalists who try to earn a quick buck or some publicity with their rants.
Likewise with your dear ZH. 

Newton's law- every action has an equal and opposite reaction.

*Hamid's law- Every theory has an opposite conspiracy theory.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Well 9/11 was a sure case of a conspiracy. Mumbai conspiracy theories are questionable as evidence for a conspiracy is not much, however there's no doubt in my mind 9/11 was not done by Al Qaeda. I mean there's hardly any plane debris at the pentagon, and US government has only released 3 frames from one camera despite claiming they have videos from several different cameras. So something fishy here unless you believe governments never lie and that everything is very simple in this world.


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> *Threads merged guys*



Mubarakan once again for MODship and first activity/action as a MOD?  congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

My only argument is the motive. In case of moon landings, there is a clear motive. What could US probably gain from the 9/11? I am not trying to counter your argument as it does have valid points. I am just asking for a reply regarding the motives.
Thanks


----------



## SMC

Well to me the motive becomes secondary after it becomes obvious that the attack was not done by Al Qeada (at least it's obvious to me). But as to the possible motives, I will throw out a few.

The main one to me is to make the region unstable enough so that China does not use it as an energy corridor. China has been trying to use that region to transport energy to itself. As any hegemonous state that would like to maintain its hegemony, US will try to restrict other nations from become as powerful or close to as powerful as itself. I believe that might be one motive. 

Another reason I saw on loose change was that there were several billion dollars worth of gold - some 160 Billion - in WTC underground, that were snapped up around 9/11 (I can't remember if it was before or after 9/11). 

Another reason would be to turn the public against a particular group. A publicly known example of such is CIA's attempts in the 60s to launch false flag terror attacks on US soil as a reason to invade Cuba. Do attacks on local population, blame it on Cuba and the public will believe you, and use that as pre-text to attack Cuba for whatever motive you have. This is publicly known, unclassified by US in the 90s, and not something I am making up. And here again, the motive becomes secondary because it's obvious they wanted to do it, so using the motive as disproving it becomes futile (of course you can't disprove this one, but the same logic can be applied to 9/11). The motive is not too clear here either, but we know they wanted to do it.

And this reason above - to turn the population against a certain group - to me makes most sense, because there has been consistent rise in anti-muslim sentiment throughout western world since 9/11. This, I believe is engineered and not natural.

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2009/12/flight_253_passenger_says_at_l.html

^^ These types of false-flag attacks are just meant to compound the sentiment.

Why they would want to turn their people against muslims? I believe there might be several reasons. Right now the sentiment is not strong enough, however its growing. They might be preparing for something in the future, and for that they need people on their side. It might be to show the people that they and Israel are the good guys, and those muslim countries are the bad guys.


So there's plenty of possible reasons. However, the problem remains that the real motive will only be known by those who planned it. All I am doing is speculating and throwing out some possible motives. It could be that they are using 9/11 for some long-term interests of theirs. 

But I will go back to my main point. As with the Cuba example where the motive is not clear, it becomes secondary as to what the motive was. All we need to know is that they did it, and once you know they did it, why they did it becomes a secondary question. Of course you want to know why they did it, but you do not use that for disproving their guilt, because it's clear that they did it. Their guilt has already been proven, so whatever motive might be, you accept that as the reason they did it. Here the motive will not be known until the US government itself says that the attacks were false flag, and until it does that what I say will remain a conspiracy theory as well. Although I don't call it a conspiracy theory because there's evidence to support the theory, and when that happens its no longer a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hulk

ajpirzada said:


> *Threads merged guys*



I did not realize you became MOD too, congratulations man. I have followed your post, very mature person I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalids

To ban him would mean making a dead horse a winner. Pakistanis love "_Mazloom_" people. Just let him be exposed through his own fallacies.

Media and internet would be good tool to expose him.

Some Pakistanis are waking.


----------



## EjazR

*@SilentNinja*

At the time of the Prophet, there was no Pakistan. Present day Afghanistan included large parts of Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and other CARs and was referred to as Khorasan, while Iran was Faras, Cheen was China.

Ask any of the religious scholars and they will say the same. The name India comes from the river Indus. A variant used by the Arabs and Persians was Hindiya or Hind again deriving its name from the river Indus.

You can live in your fantasy of being a part of the Arab world if you want but this is the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

* Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history*​






should i laugh or should i cry?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

here comes the official explanation

*You see few people in the video because the program was ended before the time of arrival. We were forced by the authorities to end our program, after they issued us NOC themselves. We did what we could, and that my fellows is enough for Allah "La yukallif ullah o illa wusaha". Dont let disinformation,frustration, and b...adgumaani penetrate your hearts. Stay focused on our mission, which is Tameer e Khudi !*


----------



## KillBill

EmO GiRl said:


> * Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history*​
> 
> YouTube - TAKMEEL-E-PAKISTAN CONFERENCE 23 MARCH 2010,ZAID HAMID
> 
> should i laugh or should i cry?



I can count the number of attendees using my fingers. Dint people arrive for the event? or else what was the reason?

EDIT: Thanks I got my answer for the next postings


----------



## ajpirzada

EmO GiRl said:


> here comes the official explanation
> 
> *You see few people in the video because the program was ended before the time of arrival. We were forced by the authorities to end our program, after they issued us NOC themselves. We did what we could, and that my fellows is enough for Allah "La yukallif ullah o illa wusaha". Dont let disinformation,frustration, and b...adgumaani penetrate your hearts. Stay focused on our mission, which is Tameer e Khudi !*



so they didnt even know about gettin NOC for such public gatherings?? 
so straightforward ppl they are

aisay lagta hay koi bachay gurria gurria khayl rahay hain


----------



## DaRk WaVe

now here are the pictures, see the * Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history*, Just look at the support 
















​


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*How Zaid Hamid Gets His Photo Sessions With Ulema And Other Important Personalities​*
A picture is worth a thousand words.

Zaid met with a guy named Faheem Thanvi, and put up photos of the meeting on his fanpage with the caption &#8220;Chancellor of Jamia Ashrafia Lahore Talking With Zaid Hamid&#8221; in the photo album of Wake up Lahore.

Faheem Thanvi has requested the BT Team to please correct this, that he is not the Chancellor of Jamia Ashrafia, and that he only met Zaid Hamid on the request of Zaid Hamid.

As of this day, the photo is present on the fanpage of Zaid Hamid and can be viewed here. [Readers can take snapshots of their own for their personal record.]



Faheem Thanvi has once again asked the BT Team to either correct the caption or remove the photo by posting a message on the wall of Zaid Hamid&#8217;s fanpage. However, no action has been taken as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

ajpirzada said:


> so they didnt even know about gettin NOC for such public gatherings??
> so straightforward ppl they are
> 
> aisay lagta hay koi bachay gurria gurria khayl rahay hain



They did geot the NoC. earlier mullas went to an extent to threaten bloodshed. They went to Shabaz Shahrif govt and forced him to take action on pretext of looming law and order situation.

These mullas and their funded supporters have endgangerd the lives of thousands of participants so Punjab govt did not have any option but to cancel the entire thing. The program was ended even before the start.

But the takmeel people promised to pass the resolution asking for the integerity and unity of Pakistan so they did.

Anyway its such a shame that in the name of religion they are mixing national hopes and good steps for hope with their personal vendeta.

 May Allah keep Pakistan safe from enemies


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> now here are the pictures, see the * Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history*, Just look at the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




These pictures are of the prepartions when they were putting cables and flags of Pakistan. The participants were blocked by heavy police contigents because your mullas have already predicted bloodshed.


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> *How Zaid Hamid Gets His Photo Sessions With Ulema And Other Important Personalities​*
> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> Zaid met with a guy named Faheem Thanvi, and put up photos of the meeting on his fanpage with the caption &#8220;Chancellor of Jamia Ashrafia Lahore Talking With Zaid Hamid&#8221; in the photo album of Wake up Lahore.
> 
> Faheem Thanvi has requested the BT Team to please correct this, that he is not the Chancellor of Jamia Ashrafia, and that he only met Zaid Hamid on the request of Zaid Hamid.
> 
> As of this day, the photo is present on the fanpage of Zaid Hamid and can be viewed here. [Readers can take snapshots of their own for their personal record.]
> 
> 
> 
> Faheem Thanvi has once again asked the BT Team to either correct the caption or remove the photo by posting a message on the wall of Zaid Hamid&#8217;s fanpage. However, no action has been taken as yet.




*Emo man this clearly shows that his team who is working on FB or otherwise is either lazy or dont know about who is chancellor of that Madrassa.

They should be carefull*



I think he and his team should be carefull and should not make such silly mistakes


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> These pictures are of the prepartions when they were putting cables and flags of Pakistan. The participants were blocked by heavy police contigents because *your mullas *have already predicted bloodshed.



my mullas, sorry JJ i am living in ISLOOO, any one from Isloo wants tickets for a Emotional Journey Show just tell me, But i know some burgers who were there 

ohh BTW here is more fun outside, here you go

guess who are they







​


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> *Emo man this clearly shows that his team who is working on FB or otherwise is either lazy or dont know about who is chancellor of that Madrassa.
> They should be carefull*
> I think he and his team should be carefull and should not make such silly mistakes



as far as i know Zaid Hamid HIMSELF is the Admin of his official Page 

Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid [Official] | Facebook

even if he has Co-Admins, they should have info about him, That ain't silly mistake its a lie caught & they have changed it now

Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid [Official] | Facebook


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> my mullas, sorry JJ i am living in ISLOOO, any one from Isloo wants tickets for a Emotional Journey Show just tell me, But i know some burgers who were there
> 
> ohh BTW here is more fun outside, here you go
> 
> guess who are they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




 *And Lal Masjid mullas dropped from skies they were not in ISLOO *


Anyway a strange fact but very much true 

Everyone wants to die in the name of religion

Everyone wants to kill in the name of religion 

But no one wants to follow religion.


I wonder for how long these mullas will befool people in the name of religion.


Sad but a truth that these mullas were the ones who opposed the creation of Pakistan and i can no never trust they will ever think of any good for Pakistan.

May Allah keep safe /protected from shar of enemies


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> as far as i know Zaid Hamid HIMSELF is the Admin of his official Page
> 
> Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid [Official] | Facebook



No as far as i know volunteers and some members of his team are looking after the fanpage and he only posts some personal comments sometimes. 

I think the admins of the page are over looking many things and are not attentively active. 


Their fans should point out the errors which are giving the page bad name.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> These pictures are of the prepartions when they were putting cables and flags of Pakistan. The participants were blocked by heavy police contigents because your mullas have already predicted bloodshed.



if Police would have blocked him I am sure no burger would have dared to cross, fact is his *Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history* has failed he didnt even gathered a 1000 burgers boys & girls

here are more Burgers

















​


----------



## Kompromat

*Some people would say that ZH might have paid Prf: Muhaiiudin for Writing this article about him.*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> I wonder for how long these mullas will befool people in the name of religion.



& i wonder how long Mr Zion Hamid will keep telling us that every god damn freaking problem on the face of country Pakistan are due to CIA/Mossad/RAW Nexus & when are we going to have Gazwa-e-Hind under the leadership of his highness the supreme Commander Zaid Hamid, He's a modern mullah with 'same wine different bottle', I wonder if Maria B will have to wear Burqa  



> Sad but a truth that these mullas were the ones who opposed the creation of Pakistan and i can no never trust they will ever think of any good for Pakistan.



We are not talking about Mullahs JJ



> May Allah keep safe /protected from shar of enemies



Ameen Sum Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

EmO GiRl said:


> & i wonder how long Mr Zion Hamid will keep telling us that every god damn freaking problem on the face of country Pakistan are due to CIA/Mossad/RAW Nexus & when are we going to have Gazwa-e-Hind under the leadership of his highness the supreme Commander Zaid Hamid, He's a modern mullah with 'same wine different bottle', I wonder if Maria B will have to wear Burqa



He is not the only one who is saying so. RAW, CIA Mossad are realities.

All our problems are NOT due to them but proving one self as more modern and Neo liberal by terming these RAW, CIA Mossad as bunch of innocent people is also closing your eyes.

Accepting what he says is at desposal of everyone. Some will listen to him some will oppose him.

Dragging Maria B by mullas and others is the cheapest shot. Its her life she is sane and adult whatever she thinks better for her she will do just like all of us.

BTW wearing burqa is not offensive so please dont make it something to be ashamed of





> We are not talking about Mullahs JJ




You are supporting their wrong methods of resorting to personal attacks and cheap ways even violence.

If they have any problem with him they should go to Court and fight a legal battle through legal means not by advocating killing those who support him.


We have been having enough of bad laws like Hudood ordinance and blasphemy laws being used wrongly.


For heaven sake we dont need mullas we have Quran for all our questions and understanding.

Why should we depend on politicaly motivated mullas for that when we have Quran.


----------



## Avatar

EmO GiRl said:


> now here are the pictures, see the * Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history*, Just look at the support.



Is this the greatest revivalist movement ? 

Do you have an estimate of the audience ? From the images a lot of seats look empty and it doesn't look like a very big place. 

I'm not doubting the spirit of the event, merely the significance.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Jana said:


> He is not the only one who is saying so. RAW, CIA Mossad are realities.
> 
> All our problems are NOT due to them but proving one self as more modern and Neo liberal by terming these RAW, CIA Mossad as bunch of innocent people is also closing your eyes.
> 
> Accepting what he says is at desposal of everyone. Some will listen to him some will oppose him.
> 
> Dragging Maria B by mullas and others is the cheapest shot. Its her life she is sane and adult whatever she thinks better for her she will do just like all of us.
> 
> BTW wearing burqa is not offensive so please dont make it something to be ashamed of



I am not denying the very existence of of Foreign agencies, that fact is, when there is party every one comes in _to rock_ & thats whats happening, They(RAW etc) will no doubt do what ever they can to hurt us BUT blaming every freaking God Damn problem in Pak on them is FOOLISH
moreover the way Zaid Hamid said that Bombs in Lahore were to stop his _Greatest revivalist Movement in Pakistan's history_ is height of 'Pathetic-ism', Bombs in lahore were not to demoralize the people but they were to stop Zaid from gathering some Burger boys & girls, hmmmm
mae ne Aise he Maria B k bare mae bol dia, why are you getting so serious 
I am no one to saying anything against Burqa, Don't take wrong meaning please 



> You are supporting their wrong methods of resorting to personal attacks and cheap ways even violence.
> 
> If they have any problem with him they should go to Court and fight a legal battle through legal means not by advocating killing those who support him.
> 
> We have been having enough of bad laws like Hudood ordinance and blasphemy laws being used wrongly.
> 
> For heaven sake we dont need mullas we have Quran for all our questions and understanding.
> 
> Thy should we depend on politicaly motivated mullas for that when we have Quran.




I am no supporter of Mullahs, how you even thought of that about me? i 99&#37; agree with you here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssheppard

Intelligence agencies are supposed be the first line of active defense for any country....and thats what they do...by making sure the energies of adversaries are wasted and it stays focussed on whats going wrong inside their own country rather than creating trouble for its own country......and thats about it....

The problem multiplies when some people in the country start blaming intelligence agencies for every problem in their own country.....and thats everywhere....India blames ISI.... Pakistan Blames RAW,...MOSSAD...CIA..and what not.....

But no one realizes the fact that most of the agencies feed on local support offered by countries citizens.....India has learnt it the hard way...and now its time for Pakistan to learn the same......Creating terror organizations for short term objectives was not a good Idea..India learnt it after LTTE killed EX Indian PM ...may be Pakistan would need a bigger stimulus to realize that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

*Emo Girl,*

You have no genuine arguments of your own nor critique of his movement, but sheer personal attacks by calling him ZION hamid, Copy pasting pics and youtube out-of-context videos from anti-Zaid Maulvi websites such as the xposed Zaid, paid for and designed by obviously politically motivated anti-Pakistan elements. and you take great pride in posting their venom on here. 


*MOD EDIT: please avoid calling each other trolls or trolling. stick with the argument*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amoverlord

guys..firstly,i didn\'t read the whole thread........i just have a question ,after seeing so many posts n threads on this zaid hameed character(by both pakistani n indian posters),what is ur opinion about him????
plz rply......
(replies by senior,elite n mods will be very much appreciated..)
thank you...


----------



## Pak123

amoverlord said:


> guys..firstly,i didn\'t read the whole thread........i just have a question ,after seeing so many posts n threads on this zaid hameed character(by both pakistani n indian posters),what is ur opinion about him????
> plz rply......
> (replies by senior,elite n mods will be very much appreciated..)
> thank you...



If u take my opnion then hes a *Man of honour* who can die for Pakistan ! Hes not politically motivated nor hes got any agenda against anything in particular ! He jz motivates the Pakistani youth so that our next generation dont suffer wht we alread r suffering due to some of the most corrupt politicians on this planet earth !
He wants us even to correct ourselves instead of jz blamming others!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Zaid Hamid came up during a time when Pakistanis were confused and searching for answers. In my opinion he has done a greart job in bringing about awareness in the young minds about the threats that Pakistan face and the direction we must take to neutralise these threats.

Whats wrong with this , may one ask

What have fruit cakes like Nadeem Farooq Paracha , Fasi Zaka and other assortment of good for nothing morons, who go about writing against ZH got to show for in this regard ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

A farewell to zh The Dawn Blog Blog Archive The phoenix flops


----------



## ssheppard

There goes *" Hum Radio Pakistan bol Rahe hai...Dilli Se...."* dream ..........ROFL


----------



## ice_man

amoverlord said:


> guys..firstly,i didn\'t read the whole thread........i just have a question ,after seeing so many posts n threads on this zaid hameed character(by both pakistani n indian posters),what is ur opinion about him????
> plz rply......
> (replies by senior,elite n mods will be very much appreciated..)
> thank you...



read the thread!!! it answers all your questions!!!!! or let me give you what you want to hear:

we love ZAID HAMID we are a nation of 80 million LeTs & 80 million ISI agents! now are you happy doesn't TOI say this about us now be happy you have it in writing too go knock yourself out!! 


as for the rest of pakistanis on this forum look *i completely disagree with alot of stuff coming from zaid hamid's mouth*!! HOWEVER, atleast he is doing something! question is what are we doing??? atleast the "burgers" coming out from their air conditioned cars! what are we as rest of pakistanis doing watching tv & complaining is all we do! 

*DO YOUR BIT THEN JUDGE OTHERS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amoverlord

ice_man said:


> read the thread!!! it answers all your questions!!!!! or let me give you what you want to hear:
> 
> we love ZAID HAMID we are a nation of 80 million LeTs & 80 million ISI agents! now are you happy doesn\'t TOI say this about us now be happy you have it in writing too go knock yourself out!!




no need to be so bitter.......i asked a question,just give me ur answer(if u want, off course)....n d thread is too long for me to read


----------



## thebrownguy

self delete


----------



## forcetrip

manojb said:


> A farewell to zh The Dawn Blog Blog Archive The phoenix flops



Hah .. I was going to post that here .. just read that as well .. The worst thing a human being is capable of is creating hatred towards others for his own benefit.. Hopefully we can open our eyes and see him for what he truely is..


----------



## IMADreamer




----------



## sergente rehan

For sure he's a great person! There is nothing wrong in his programs.

This is just 4 men show which also made some good reporting on india too...i think you missed out those episodes! but frankly posted by an indian member it could have some double sense, maybe some members will get angry...so you better avoid posting such stuff.


----------



## Hammy007

did u miss a parody of ajmal kasab, its the best dont miss it, haha

fcuk off indian

pakistani media is much mature than indian media, atleast they talk about realities where as indian media though much older than pak media is shamlessly childish and immature and is much fanticised by bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

yeah i watched this program long time ago............

thanks for sharing anyway


----------



## IMADreamer

sergente rehan said:


> For sure he's a great person! There is nothing wrong in his programs.
> 
> This is just 4 men show which also made some good reporting on india too...i think you missed out those episodes! but frankly posted by an indian member it could have some double sense, maybe some members will get angry...so you better avoid posting such stuff.






Hammy007 said:


> did u miss a parody of ajmal kasab, its the best dont miss it, haha
> 
> fcuk off indian
> 
> pakistani media is much mature than indian media, atleast they talk about realities where as indian media though much older than pak media is shamlessly childish and immature and is much fanticised by bollywood.



cool down dudes i just posted these videos for fun.That's y i posted on member section area otherwise i can post these video in dedicated zaid hamid thread too.


I m not here just for pakistaan/china bashing and only for flame thread.i will agree with you guys that both pakistani and indian media need to grow up.

*i think these videos show that pakistani media is slowly slowly also becoming mature and we also regularly makes fun of our celebrities too in the same manner.so no need to angry*

*and yes for us indian zaid hamid is a great source of entertainment *so we never missed any of his program just like "Bus das kadam and pakistaan khatam " for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

you were Banned ... Welcome back but we didn't missed you tough


----------



## IMADreamer




----------



## IMADreamer

Black Blood said:


> you were Banned ... Welcome back but we didn't missed you tough



sorry BB did't understnd..noops i never banned .
i don't want to do any single work due to which i can get any single warning leave ban aside.(*not because i fear from ban/warning but because hamari TAHZEEB aisi nahi hian aur na hamare bado ne hame ye shikhya hian ki guest ke ghar me jakar uska apmaan karo(yes we have differences in openion and thinking and we can argue on it)).

if i will ever do this then lots of my fellow indian member and my elders will never forgive me and i never want to do this*)

And honestly speking you don't know me bt i know you from very long time till you joined forumn and have read most of your posts.

yaar i m saying again and again that i m not here for pakistaan bashing.yes i posed these videos but my intention was just to spread humour not hate.
if you guys still don't want then i will delete all those videos i have no prob. i m not here for making enemys i m here for making friends.

i just posed videos from your own media which was censord by your own goverment so i don't think that i post any wrong/flame video.but still you guys want to delete just because i m an indian so no prob. i will delete just let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

hey its all good man ... 

take it easy and chill.


----------



## Hyde

IMADreamer said:


> sorry BB did't understnd..noops i never banned .
> 
> yaar i m saying again and again that i m not here for pakistaan bashing.yes i posed these videos but my intention was just fun not hate.
> if you guys don't want i will deleted all those videos i have do prob. i m not here for making enemys i m here for making friend.
> 
> i just posed videos from your own media which was censord by your own goverment so i don't thnk i post any wrong video.but still you guys want to delete just because i m an indian so no prob. i will delete just let me know.



Don't worry dreamer you did a good job by posting these videos here

Thanks for sharing...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Hammy007 said:


> did u miss a parody of ajmal kasab, its the best dont miss it, haha
> 
> fcuk off indian
> 
> pakistani media is much mature than indian media, atleast they talk about realities where as indian media though much older than pak media is shamlessly childish and immature and is much fanticised by bollywood.



No offence hammy, but the parody of kasab was disgusting. These clowns were joking about an incident which involved a massacre of 200 innocent people.

And as far as media is considered I am not exactly proud of our news channels. I agree that it is not exactly a very mature media.


And if you are calling Pakistani media mature and more factual in their approach while keeping ZH in mind, then please think again. This guy lives in a world which is Pakistan centric and everyone is conspiring against Pakistan. In one of Brasstacks episodes the host went on to say that global recession is a conspiracy against Pakistan. 
Is This mature?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I find on internet some thing unbelieving, about Zaid Hamid , That he is just enemy of Islam.

Please download document from Following link, read and then Comment . 


 Zaid Hamid's Reality and his defend of Yusuf Kazzab


Regards,


----------



## Kompromat

aik or flame thread aagai....yaar choor do ZH ki jaan...or bhi gham hain Zamanay main Zaid Zaman kay siwa 

Zara is website ka IP check kar kay batana mujhe


----------



## Imran Khan

beleve me i never see ZH any program 10 mints in my life but i am now sick from realty of him again and again .leave him alone yaar every 3 days same story yousif kazzab and zaid haimd .


----------



## graphican

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I find on internet some thing unbelieving, about Zaid Hamid , That he is just enemy of Islam.
> 
> Please download document from Following link, read and then Comment .
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid's Reality and his defend of Yusuf Kazzab
> 
> Regards,




My Dear Friend, 

Zaid has produced more than 200 programs by the time you are reading this text. For your convenience, I am sending you link of 200th program that was about Judaical and Political reforms in the country and that is only, totally and entirely based on the principles of Khalafat-e-Rashda.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=5DB7995CD7B64C31&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=5QighNmR_NM

These 200 programs are a very good resource for your to judge what is this person talking about and what Ideology he follows. BUT having said that, I would say there are people in Pakistan who he is targeting and all of these sections of society are Nationalists and people who like to gain benefit by harming Pakistan. Yes Zaid is against them and they cry when Ziad targets them. 

The propaganda that you are being subjected to has been answered and answered very well by him. Have a look at the Videos listed under. 































I wish you luck and also pray God would show you the right path and ability to identify truth out of lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Imran Khan said:


> *beleve me i never see ZH any program 10 mints in my life* but i am now sick from realty of him again and again .leave him alone yaar every 3 days same story yousif kazzab and zaid haimd .



You are missing something big sir. I suggest and hope you can afford to waste 60 minutes of your valuable time to judge this guy. At the time of darkness, he is one hope for the Nation.


----------



## graphican

*@IMADreamer*

It is so nice to see even Indians are somewhat obsessed of this guy , even if Negatively. This aspect suggests how charismatic this guy has become . He is hope of our future Pakistan and we are happy to have found him at the time we needed somebody desperately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

graphican said:


> You are missing something big sir. I suggest and hope you can afford to waste 60 minutes of your valuable time to judge this guy. At the time of darkness, he is one hope for the Nation.



sorry i have no time for this yaar i feel good without tv in my roomon net i can't see becuse i have habbat of page refresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Fasi Zaka made some genuine points in his column this week.

Hate speech III
The Pakistan report card
By Fasi Zaka

Zaid Hamid, the self-proclaimed 'defence analyst' and a 'scholar' with innumerable other self-bestowed platitudes, has suffered from a number of humiliating setbacks recently. I wrote about this purveyor of hate speech, militarism and spontaneous fiction (conspiracy theories) nearly a year and a half ago, criticising him for hate-mongering and half-truths.

In retaliation, he sent out a mass email claiming that I was critiquing him at the behest of international Zionists and bankers, getting me threats from his acolytes and followers. No longer the darling of TV evangelism, today he has been put down several pegs, rendering him temporarily ineffective.

He was run out of Islamia College in Peshawar by a peace group, his conventions in Islamabad were disrupted by angry students, he's been named in an FIR for murder and his most ambitious project, creating a new Pakistan resolution at Minar-e-Pakistan in front of millions of his followers, as he had boasted, fizzled in front of far less than a hundred people at a hastily concluded event at Alhamra in Lahore on the 23rd of this month.

*So, was it people like me, and many other columnists who did a far better job of addressing this demagogue, who won out with arguments of rationalism, trying to reclaim public discourse from charlatans? No. Factual argument had very little to do with it. And that is problematic as I shall explain further on.*

*What happened? Two things: first the overconfidence of his relentless ego that believed its own hype, and second a past that caught up with him. Let's look at each in turn, eventually coming to the point I mentioned before, that his misfortunes are not a cause for celebration.*

*First, ego. In his speeches, he rails for the reintroduction of the Khilafat system but is short on all specifics. Simultaneously, he will present himself as the saviour, using the royal "we". He is not one for modesty, quickly one sees through the ruse. He launches into huge spiels of how the CIA, RAW and Mossad are afraid of him. In one TV programme he claimed that the FBI was watching him and he had found a loophole on its website, that it didn't mention Osama bin Laden's wanted status in reference to 9/11. Zaid was sure that after the programme had been aired the FBI would change it.*

Well, as usual with Zaid, the facts were wrong. Osama never claimed involvement with 9/11, only his appreciation for it, and the reason for it is tactical. If Osama was caught, any admission would bring a quick close to the trial, he would like to prolong it to give him an opportunity to critique the US for as long as possible within earshot of the US media. As it is, the website has not changed to this day, more than a year after Zaid claimed it would after his revelation. So much for being an "analyst". It's been more than a year since he definitely "proved" that Israel would attack Pakistan in March of 2009.

*Regarding his total failure in getting a hundred, let alone lakhs of, people to hear him pass a new 'Pakistan Resolution', he has a new excuse that he has sent out to his followers. Apparently, he thinks it's just like the situation of the Prophet (PBUH) at Hudaiybia! Talk about narcissism.*

*A charismatic and well-spoken man, he got too used to followers who lapped all his "prophetic" words about politics without counterargument, and the summersaults and changing of position he regularly did were ignored by them on account of the force of his personality. Unfortunately, for him the problem with the media is that it creates repositories online, so in one programme where he tries and puts up a peaceful fa&#231;ade by saying he isn't against Hindus, it's easily contradicted by another programme where he calls them a "paleed" nation.*

He says he hates the US, but will happily accept dollars for small reports he authors. It was almost as if he believed he was immune to the rules of logic, and that others wouldn't notice. Anyone who did was a CIA/Mossad/RAW agent, like Hamid Mir who he once accused of being just that.

He has been railing against democracy for the longest time because of Pakistan's cooperation with the US and his desire for his caliphate, but will never criticise Musharraf who set the current relationship in place. If it suited Zaid the rules were flexible. And hence the backlash.

Falling in love with celebrity circles was another problem. While pushing a hardliner Islamic agenda, he would also hobnob with rock stars and fashion designers who treated him with a cult-like awe. Increasing the personal realm of influence was more important than ideological consistency. Others saw through that.

And now to the past. Islamic groups turned against Zaid Hamid when an old case against Yousuf Ali (better known since as Yousuf Kazzab) gained prominence. Yousuf believed he had the soul of the Prophet (PBUH) within him, and was eventually sentenced to death for blaspheming. Documentary evidence has since surfaced that alleges close links between Zaid Hamid and Yousuf. Zaid denied any association for the longest time, but now admits to a link and has not outright distanced himself from the beliefs of Yousuf. This has galvanised the ulema against him. The FIR against Zaid Hamid for murder is for the gunning down of Maluana Jalalpuri who authored a fatwa against Zaid and was killed soon after. His family claim Zaid Hamid had threatened him before his murder.

Whenever Yousaf Kazzab is brought up before Zaid, he insists that the Quranic rules of evidence should be used and false allegations shall take accusers to hellfire. Funny, it never occurs to him to use the same Quranic principles when he randomly labels anyone who inconveniences him in his thirst for followers as a traitor and an agent.

*Now, why do I say the downfall of Zaid should not be celebrated? Well, because the very issues of hate speech, militarism and false conspiracy theories remain unaddressed. If Zaid's past was clean, if his ego had not got the better of him, would he have been kosher for Pakistan? In their charge against Zaid, why are the ulema not also talking about how our religion is being misused to fan hate and not tolerance? Even if Zaid magically became irrelevant, what about the persistence of these arguments by others? What is to be done about the erosion of rational discourse in our country?*

*Is it no less a blasphemy that the ulema who are happy to put their attention to Zaid remain quiet when innocent Christian villages are razed by angry mobs? Or that the Prophet's (PBUH) instructions on education are routinely ignored in a nation that suffers from unforgivable illiteracy? What about the boy murdered in the UET for listening to music by the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba, why are the ulema silent? The ulema have said nothing about Zaid's other pronouncements and beliefs; their love affair with him is only over because of his alleged past, not his dubious present.*

*The truth of the matter is that Pakistan is in no danger of not believing in the finality of the Prophet (PBUH), with the exception of some small groups. The ulema have a role to play that they have woefully neglected, rather becoming instruments in reactionary behaviour, being anti-progress and sidelining education. Of course, there are some who are an exception to this, but the large majority has failed to provide for the people, preferring instead power over the illiterate.

There is a section celebrating Zaid's setbacks. That's myopic. One man is not responsible for the madness in a country where some, for example, in the middle class, cannot bring themselves to condemn the Taliban. A victory would have been if the triumph was for reclaiming sense, rationality and Islam in our national dialogue from those who subdue it for self-aggrandisement.*

Correction
Friday, March 26, 2010
I made a factual mistake in my article "Hate speech III" (March 25) that I would like to correct. I had written that Osama bin Laden never claimed responsibility for the 9/11 attacks. In 2004 Osama eventually claimed responsibility for them. However, Zaid Hamid's assertion in 2009 that he uncovered an FBI mistake on its website that it had not charged Osama for the destruction of the Twin Towers is incorrect because the same was highlighted as far back as 2006 by the Washington Post. To which the FBI clarified that it had purposely kept it that way for unspecified legal reasons.

Fasi Zaka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparklingway

Jana said:


> They did geot the NoC. earlier mullas went to an extent to threaten bloodshed. They went to Shabaz Shahrif govt and forced him to take action on pretext of looming law and order situation.
> 
> These mullas and their funded supporters have endgangerd the lives of thousands of participants so Punjab govt did not have any option but to cancel the entire thing. The program was ended even before the start.
> 
> But the takmeel people promised to pass the resolution asking for the integerity and unity of Pakistan so they did.
> 
> Anyway its such a shame that in the name of religion they are mixing national hopes and good steps for hope with their personal vendeta.
> 
> May Allah keep Pakistan safe from enemies



The mullahs should not have announced their event to force the government to cancel his. He should have been allowed to organize his event. Their are limits to freedom of speech (spreading hatred and intolerance) but he aimed to organize an "awakening" and he should have been allowed to do so. Kids came from Karachi to attend it and went back disappointed. 

PS:- I wonder how many would have really turned up. Burger kids don't really want to to stand in long lines or stand under the sun.


----------



## FireFighter

We should learn learn Islam and rationalism from the likes of Fasi Zaka and Nadeem Paracha. the paid goons of the elite media empires. the salesman of democracy and good governance of the PPP. right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

*Now, why do I say the downfall of Zaid should not be celebrated? Well, because the very issues of hate speech, militarism and false conspiracy theories remain unaddressed. If Zaid's past was clean, if his ego had not got the better of him, would he have been kosher for Pakistan? In their charge against Zaid, why are the ulema not also talking about how our religion is being misused to fan hate and not tolerance? Even if Zaid magically became irrelevant, what about the persistence of these arguments by others? What is to be done about the erosion of rational discourse in our country?*

This is similar to what I had said previously, the false prophet assertions are clouding other important issues created by ZH that should have been given equal scrutiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

the thing is pakistanis are quick at labelling people hindu,kafir,burger,ghareeb & god knows what not! 

look in the end it boils down to what YOU or what WE all here are doing for pakistan? get rid of zaid hamids,zardaris,nawaz,altaf!!

the question is our youth including us is doing NOTHING for PAKISTAN!! we are a race without a vision without a leader! disillusioned youth who will follow anyone who just shows a little sign of leadership!


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

ice_man said:


> the thing is pakistanis are quick at labelling people hindu,kafir,burger,ghareeb & god knows what not!
> 
> look in the end it boils down to what YOU or what WE all here are doing for pakistan? get rid of zaid hamids,zardaris,nawaz,altaf!!
> 
> the question is our youth including us is doing NOTHING for PAKISTAN!! we are a race without a vision without a leader! disillusioned youth who will follow anyone who just shows a little sign of leadership!



Very well said sir. I have regustered here only to convey my appreciation for your thought


----------



## Ruag

I don't usually comment on Zaid Hamid. In my opinion, the person gets way too much attention than he deserves. 

But this brilliantly written piece by Nadeem made me laugh.

The phoenix flops



> For months the Zaid Hamid brigade had been congesting cyber space and the two TV channels that the haughty ideological quack is a regular fixture on, with promises of holding a &#8216;massive gathering of youth&#8217; at the Minar-e-Pakistan on this year&#8217;s Pakistan Day (23rd March).
> 
> However, the no-show by Zaid and his fans at the Minar-e-Pakistan suggests the long honeymoon Mr. Hamid had been enjoying may be as good as over.
> 
> *He simply failed to reach the Minar-e-Pakistan, not because he had a massive body of passionate young men with him chanting for his caliphate, but mainly due to him chickening out in the face of an announcement made by a radical Islamist group that recently named him in a police FIR for murder.
> *
> Perturbed the articulate (but not very accurate) TV ideologue decided to hold his &#8216;historic&#8217; rally at Lahore&#8217;s spacious Alhamra amphitheatre.
> 
> *A man who likes posing in (pass&#233 revolutionary attire and who it seems is always ready to pick up a Stinger missile and boldly cross into India and take-over Delhi, decided to quietly escape being at a venue where presence of a fringe group was expected.*
> 
> So, the following message was fired by the man on the 23rd March: *&#8220;Alhamdulillah, for tactical reasons, the venue for Takmeel e Pakistan has now been shifted to Alhamra Open Air Theatre adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium. Insha&#8217;Allah it is going to be an emotionally charged ideological, historical, earth-shaking event. Spread the message to your friends. Each one of you please do bring along a sabz hilali parcham. Be there by 3:30 p.m. Insha&#8217;Allah. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD! ONWARDS TO TAKMEEL E PAKISTAN! See you there Insha&#8217;Allah!&#8221;
> *
> Now that we know what the* &#8216;tactical reason&#8217;* lol was for the sudden change of venue, what happened next was even more &#8216;earth shaking.&#8217; No-one turned up.
> 
> Reports coming in from those who did decide to go, suggest that there were hardly a hundred Hamid fans present there. Funnier still was the fact that the Alhamra Hall was booked on urgent basis (by Hamid and co.) not as a venue for a rally, but for an &#8216;urgent marriage ceremony&#8217;!
> 
> So what happened? A figurative divorce of sorts.
> 
> *Hamid has finally arrived at that downward trajectory every cult leader reaches after experiencing a burst of following.
> *
> A simple study of cults would suggest that a cult reaches this stage when its leaders actually begin to believe in their own hype and fibs; when they get embroiled so much in the various delusions that they had been peddling that they get entirely cut-off from reality and as a consequence getting entangled in some truly awkward controversies which eventually see their carefully puffed halos burst into flames.
> 
> Zaid Hamid had nothing to do with the masses. In spite of the space that he gets on TV, his target audience remained to be large segments of today&#8217;s urban, middle-class youth that grew up under the shadow of a military dictator (Musharraf) and a Muslim polity gone crazy due to the confusion that set in after the tragic 9/11 episode.
> 
> This is the generation that became an &#8216;educated&#8217; culmination of the paranoid history (taught at schools and through the media) that was enacted by the &#8216;establishment&#8217; to justify constant military interventions in matters of the government, and the acts of dragging demagogic versions of Islam into the matters of the state and society.
> 
> Bulk of the current generation have failed to engage with the democratic process. Instead they have grappled in desperation to hang on to anyone who would tell them that democracy is useless (and not suited to Pakistan); or that politicians are nothing but looters; or that much of what is wrong with this country is actually due to the nefarious designs of sinister anti-Pakistan/anti-Islam forces.
> 
> *This is a disastrous example of educated folks undermining the importance of what is called common wisdom.* A wisdom associated to common men and women who one can see thronging polling stations during an election.
> 
> In other words, the middle-classes can become dedicated viewers of channels and the main consumers of the brands and products that are advertised on these channels; they can also join websites in huge numbers of men like Zaid Hamid, but it is common wisdom that is in majority and almost completely at odds with what is being preached in the name of patriotism and faith in the electronic media.
> 
> *The silliest in this respect is the whole concept of some kind of an enlightened (Islamic) revolution that its advocates and their supposedly educated fans insist is different from the madness unleashed by those who were once our pet warriors (the Taliban).*
> 
> *Well, the only difference, really, between the two is that one batch can speak better English and is more media savvy.*
> 
> But the latter &#8216;quality&#8217; amounts to nothing, because the influence of the media pales in comparison to the role that common wisdom plays.
> 
> Take for example the many TV channels&#8217; constant onslaught against the current PPP-led coalition government. Not only is the coalition still very much intact, the PPP has won two out of the three by-elections that it recently took part in.
> 
> One can also take the example of the United State&#8217;s FOX-News &#8211; an overtly right-wing and pro-Republican Party news channel and whose (knee-jerk reactionary) model most Pakistani news channels have followed.
> 
> FOX went into an overdrive almost a year before the 2008 US Presidential Elections, convinced that since it had the highest ratings, it might be able to persuade Americans to return yet another Republican to the White House.
> 
> As it turned out, high ratings meant Jack on Election Day. Not only was the country&#8217;s most viewed TV channel unable to stop a Democratic Party victory, but it was a victory of almost everything that FOX had stood against: i.e. classical social-democratic American liberalism, and that too led by an African-American!
> 
> I have heard many young folks talking about the &#8216;coming revolution.&#8217;
> 
> As a student politician in the mid and late 1980s, interacting with students at state-owned colleges and universities taught me a vital lesson: There can never be a revolution in Pakistan. Not because we are a quiet, obedient and subdued nation, but simply because we, like a majority of countries brimming with various distinct ethnicities and religions, are not the kind of a single, cohesive nation that a revolution requires.
> 
> So common wisdom dictates that a country that has a number of diverse nationalities, multiple Islamic sects, and various religious minorities, the best way to keeping it functioning as one country is not through a single, homogenous version of nationalism and religion; but with a political respect for diversity and plurality; and this can only come about through a robust democratic system.
> 
> Bigger demagogues than Zaid Hamid have risen in this country claiming to unite its people under the pretension of a single national ideology and faith.* They&#8217;ve all failed, and in their failure, they have done more harm to the state and society of Pakistan than their (largely imagined) &#8216;enemies.&#8217;*
> 
> These single &#8216;united&#8217; versions of nationhood and religion have only alienated large numbers of Pakistanis, creating dangerous ethnic and sectarian cleavages.
> 
> It is democracy, with all of its trials and tribulations that we need to be celebrating, and not loud men spouting hatred, fibs and utopian delusions in the name of patriotism and religion.
> 
> Farewell Mr. Hamid. Thank you for the memories.



The Dawn Blog Blog Archive The phoenix flops

"Tactical reasons". 
I still can't stop laughing. Classic Zaid Hamid moment there.

One has to love the hate relationship between Nadeem and Zaid. Glad that there is at least one sane voice in Pakistan.

But still Mr. Zaid, you're the best entertainer in Pakistan.


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ you mean nadeem paracha is a sane voice???? lolz

zaid hamid and nadeem paracha both stand at extremes though opposite.


----------



## Ruag

ajpirzada said:


> ^^ you mean nadeem paracha is a sane voice???? lolz
> 
> zaid hamid and nadeem paracha both stand at extremes though opposite.



Well, to be frank, I haven't read much of Nadeem's articles. But from what I've read so far, his articles seem to make sense.


----------



## ajpirzada

Ruag said:


> Well, to be frank, I haven't read much of Nadeem's articles. But from what I've read so far, his articles seem to make sense.



even if you read more of his writings, they will still make sense to most of indians bec of his extreme secular views.


----------



## Ruag

ajpirzada said:


> even if you read more of his writings, they will still make sense to most of indians bec of his extreme secular views.



So, according to you, Indians prefer those with secular views.

Hmm... I'll take that as a compliment. 

Isn't being secular a good thing?


----------



## ajpirzada

Ruag said:


> So, according to you, Indians prefer those with secular views.
> 
> Hmm... I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> Isn't being secular a good thing?



gud you have taken it as a compliment. works for both of us. 

well i personally dont believe in secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

Ruag said:


> Isn't being secular a good thing?


That depends entirely on personal views. Secularism has been misinterpreted widely in the Muslim world.

The Urdu word mostly used in literature for secularism is &#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1578; (translates to lack of religion or irreligious) which is almost always taken in the negative sense as being anti-religion.


----------



## s6demon

Ruag said:


> But still Mr. Zaid, you're the best entertainer in Pakistan.




I have to admit it always gives me great pleasure to see Indians crying and moaning about Zaid Hamid.


----------



## Ruag

s6demon said:


> I have to admit it always gives me great pleasure to see Indians crying and moaning about Zaid Hamid.



I don't think anybody "cries" and "moans" while watching cartoons on TV (unless you are watching 'The Batman' 2004 series; that was just too horrible and painful for me to watch).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

s6demon said:


> I have to admit it always gives me great pleasure to see Indians crying and moaning about Zaid Hamid.


u bet!!! i love all the keyboard ninjas having a go at zaid hamid on youtube!!!!


----------



## a.dagha

QADRI said:


> If he will then you know India ki tu khair nai....lolz



Lol.. hamari bhi khair nahi!

Apart from having a very questionable past (Note: Yussuf Kazzab and the blasphemy case), Zaid Hamid is known to present an overly hawkish (sometimes even outright hateful) attitude towards political issues. On his facebook a while back, his status update said "this is radio pakistan.. live from delhi fort" or something along those lines. This is a very dangerous attitude, especially against a country that is nuclear armed.

What worries me more however is the kind of sheepish following that he has developed. It worries me because this following is a classic outcome of his demagoguery. What he gives his audience is what they 'want' to hear. They are not given guidance, the way a good leader guides his followers. They chant and cheer overly romanticised concepts about invasion of hindu lands and in fact, instills in our youth, a culture of violence and anti-democratic feelings of 'F the talk, we'll fight and get what we want'. This is indeed ignorance at its very best.

To dream about taking over India is not only unrealistic but also against the interest of Pakistan. If we are having trouble running a country the size of Pakistan, how can we aspire (or even think) about running India as well. It would be laughable were it not so cynical and dangerous.

Furthermore, he always tries to use Pakistan and portray it as 'Islam ka Qila' (Islam's Fort), 'Allah Mian ka Secret' (God's Secret) and routinely talks about his aspiration to rid the muslim ummah of all its problems. In doing so, he distracts our youth from concentrating on Pakistan and rather, to pay attention to the whole muslim world regardless of whether the rest of the ummah gives a d@mn or reciprocates such feelings or not.

I used to respect the guy once upon a time but scratching a few inches into the surface, I saw what a phony he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KillBill

How come he is silent for so long?

No news of him for like last 20 days after the debacle of lahore in March.


----------



## fatman17

*The hypocrisy of juggernaut vs juggernaut *



*The Pakistan report card*

Thursday, April 15, 2010
Fasi Zaka

Zaid Hamid once looked like an unstoppable juggernaut. It didn't matter that much of what he said was inaccurate, or that he posed every problem in the context of himself being the only saviour. Self-serving arguments were lapped up without question. 

Then the ulema challenged him on account of his admitted ties to the false claimant to prophethood, Yousaf Ali. Within a span of a few weeks his whole house of cards came crumbling down. Now Zaid Hamid is no longer able to preach hatred at universities, nor come on TV to satisfy his ego. 

The first shot came in the International Islamic University and then in quick succession at Islamia College University in Peshawar where students prevented him from speaking. Prominent among those students were the members of the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba. 

But there is such hypocrisy in their targeting of Zaid Hamid. Religious arguments aside, how different are Zaid Hamid and the Jamiat-e-Talba? This Islamic student wing has used Islam for its own ends to justify thuggery elsewhere. 

They killed a student in Peshawar for listening to music. One student against scores of their men. They claim "ghairat", but where is the masculinity in lynching, slowly kicking and beating one young man to death? Where in the Quran has the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba been given the right to murder? 

When they accuse Zaid Hamid of the murder of Maulana Jalalpuri, have they no shame in looking inwards and thinking of that poor boy? 

And then, they have caused the virtual suspension of the University of Punjab after torturing a professor for hours. Islam is unequivocal in its support for education, so how exactly can the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba justify what they have done? Surely, these thugs will not find anything in the Quran to support their violence. How is this different from the allegation that Zaid Hamid's people beat up a student asking critical questions at a lecture of his? 

So, is Zaid Hamid and the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba one and the same? Well, it looks like it. The irony is that the natural friends of violence are at each other's throats. If, as the Jamiat contends, Zaid Hamid is leading his own cult for a false prophet, then are they not themselves insulting the memory and teachings of the Prophet (PBUH) by committing these gross acts of indecent violence in the name of Islam? 

It's easy for the Jamiat-e-Talba to lash out at Zaid, whose follies have been well documented by the Khatam-e-Naboowat group. The Islamic parties have always had an issue with the MQM for its secularist stance, again how exactly is the hold of the Jamiat-e-Talba in the Punjab University any different than the MQM during the worst of its excesses in Karachi in the past? 

The Ulema are galvanised against Zaid Hamid. There are religious issues on the finality of prophethood involved. But, they are also critiquing his emphasis on nationalism, where he has put country and identity as central to his use of Islam. In other words, they condemn him for fascism with a religious underpinning. 

Again, how different is the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba from Zaid Hamid in this respect. They have a narrow definition of what is permissible, and allegiance to the party line, not individual conscience according to the Quran, is supreme. If that wasn't the case, there would be a paralysis of soul searching for what they have been doing. But, not a word of remorse out of them. Shameful. 

So rather than getting the neo-fascism of the Islami Jamiat-e-Talba in line, what has been of paramount importance during this time to them, what was so crucial that they could not bring themselves to contain and condemn their own? They spent their time disrupting an event where a shaving company was trying to set a record for the most number of people shaving at one time. Yes, that was most important.



The writer is a Rhodes scholar and former academic. Email: fasizaka@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sparklingway

I had left discussing the nutter that is ZH long ago for his burger fanbase was brought down by the children of Zia. I wasn't happy as in the end logic and reason did not win, in fact it was the entire opposite that happened. Intolerant people won over another intolerant bunch.

Nonetheless, something really funny just happened last week.

*In order to pump the morale of his gullible, susceptible, uneducated, aimless, hopeless and bigoted crowd the ZH team uploaded this to his Facebook page:-*



The text reads:-



> World has never seen a picture like this. High adrenaline and excitement
> would rush through your blood once you realize what this is. *This is the Indian
> port of Bombay &#8211; up, close and personal &#8211; through the periscope of a Pakistani
> hunter killer submarine, Allahu Akbar!!*
> 
> *No force in the world has seen an enemy port so close in the mouth of
> danger, in death defying manner, challenging the arrogant enemy with such dignified confidence. Only Pakistani sub-marine force could do this, Alhamdulillah. InshAllah, when the azaan for defense of this Medina e sani will be given, Indians won&#8217;t know what hit them, literally.*
> 
> Always remember our bravest under sea warriors in your dua who are
> always taking death defying risks, combat ready, deep under the sea, right into
> the heart of the enemy. You want to see what is wrath of Allah for enemies &#8211;
> they are called the submarine force of Pakistan Navy. Pride for the Ummah, honor for the nation.
> 
> Mashallah, Mashallah, Mashallah.



And later in the comments:-



> This pic is to give an idea to the nation what while we rest and sleep and have fun all day, our warriors are taking death defying risks for the sake of this Ummah and Pak sarzameen. Also to put fear of God in the heart of enemies. Love and respect Pakistan Navy. They are the stealth soldiers, who remain unsung always. BT team.
> 
> @Moobi. A submarine takes picture from a Periscope which always sticks out of war many feet and then observes and takes a snap. This is a real pic ) It is not a secret also, many such pics are available with serving and retired naval officers and are available if you know anyone in navy. Jazak Allah. BT team



*What they didn't realize is that besides people who would have seen the area, a simple reverse image search reveals a lot on the Internet.

It turns out that the picture is of LA from a Soviet Foxtrot Class Sub, taken from the blog of somebody called Lindsay Fincher who uploaded this as part of her LA trip post. The entire post can be accessed here. She probably never guessed that a self styled political, security analyst who claims extensive knowledge of religion, history and philosophy and as is actually just a really good orator would use it as part of his propaganda machine.* 

The sub tour has a website as well and the sub is nicknamed Scorpion, Unit no B-247.

There's still hundreds of thousands of gullible and ignorant people whose only source of historical study, philosophy, geo-politics and philosophy of governance is this guy. Claims on the Internet, unlike rhetoric in a coffeehouse, are subject to a far greater scrutiny for the Internet has a memory and it is able to locate everything with the right tools. Thankyou Tineye.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Skeptic

sparklingway said:


> I had left discussing the nutter that is ZH long ago for his burger fanbase was brought down by the children of Zia. I wasn't happy as in the end logic and reason did not win, in fact it was the entire opposite that happened. Intolerant people won over another intolerant bunch.
> 
> Nonetheless, something really funny just happened last week.
> 
> *In order to pump the morale of his gullible, susceptible, uneducated, aimless, hopeless and bigoted crowd the ZH team uploaded this to his Facebook page:-*
> 
> 
> 
> The text reads:-
> 
> 
> 
> And later in the comments:-
> 
> 
> 
> *What they didn't realize is that besides people who would have seen the area, a simple reverse image search reveals a lot on the Internet.
> 
> It turns out that the picture is of LA from a Soviet Sub, taken from the blog of somebody called Lindsay Fincher who uploaded this as part of her LA trip post. The entire post can be accessed here. She probably never guessed that a self styled political, security analyst who claims extensive knowledge of religion, history and philosophy and as is actually just a really good orator would use it as part of his propaganda machine.*
> 
> There's still hundreds of thousands of gullible and ignorant people whose only source of historical study, philosophy, geo-politics and philosophy of governance is this guy. Claims on the Internet, unlike rhetoric in a coffeehouse, are subject to a far greater scrutiny for the Internet has a memory and it is able to locate everything with the right tools. Thankyou Tineye.



Typical example of Ziad Hamidian truth. I have generally stopped even replying to any ZH thread or countering his silly arguments. You can only counter logic with logic, How do you counter his delusional world where religion, politics and history all merge into one.

Also I find the article posted by Fatman17 equally relevant. The people that have been able to counter Zaid successfully are the very much like him. It is not the rationalist who have won here, actually a bunch of religious extremists are replacing another one. From Pakistani prespective One thing in favour of Ziad was - his nationalism was never in doubt, same can not be said about the people defeating him.


----------



## Chappal Chor

sparklingway said:


> I had left discussing the nutter that is ZH long ago for his burger fanbase was brought down by the children of Zia. I wasn't happy as in the end logic and reason did not win, in fact it was the entire opposite that happened. Intolerant people won over another intolerant bunch.
> 
> Nonetheless, something really funny just happened last week.
> 
> *In order to pump the morale of his gullible, susceptible, uneducated, aimless, hopeless and bigoted crowd the ZH team uploaded this to his Facebook page:-*
> 
> 
> 
> The text reads:-
> 
> 
> 
> And later in the comments:-
> 
> 
> 
> *What they didn't realize is that besides people who would have seen the area, a simple reverse image search reveals a lot on the Internet.
> 
> It turns out that the picture is of LA from a Soviet Foxtrot Class Sub, taken from the blog of somebody called Lindsay Fincher who uploaded this as part of her LA trip post. The entire post can be accessed here. She probably never guessed that a self styled political, security analyst who claims extensive knowledge of religion, history and philosophy and as is actually just a really good orator would use it as part of his propaganda machine.*
> 
> The sub tour has a website as well and the sub is nicknamed Scorpion, Unit no B-247.
> 
> There's still hundreds of thousands of gullible and ignorant people whose only source of historical study, philosophy, geo-politics and philosophy of governance is this guy. Claims on the Internet, unlike rhetoric in a coffeehouse, are subject to a far greater scrutiny for the Internet has a memory and it is able to locate everything with the right tools. Thankyou Tineye.



And the biggest blunder is people are buying this sh!!t. If PN was monitoring Indian ports then whole of the submarine crew would have been sacked by now by PN for leaking the images as well as there had been very serious kicks given to Indian navy by GOI and media. 

i pity people who are actually beliving this sh!!T without using their brain.


----------



## Bushy

Out of all this, the only thing that makes me feel good is that few people on his fan page could differentiate between LA and Mumbai. Are our cities really that organized? Or may be they are


----------



## sanasahil

Hello and thanks for sharing these video links. I also love to hear from this anchor!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

is there* ANYTHING STILL LEFT TO SAY ABOUT THE CREDIBILITY OF ZION HAMID???? *

thats the final nail in the coffin for the credibility of Supreme Commander & Leader of Gazwa-e-Hind, Mr.Zion Hamid.....

if you still believe in the truthfulness & divinity then better you get yourselves checked for 'delusion & Rhetoric Digestion Syndrome' caused by excessive exposure to psychopathic oration of General, Historian, Religious Scholar & Defense Analyst Zion Hamid

i wonder where are the people who used to take words from this psychopathic liar as divine words & used to tell us prophecies about his 'red cap', his logic about CIA/RAW/Mossad & last but not the least (& my personal favorite)* Greatest Revivalist Movement in Pakistan's History*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

It seems that there is a little heated debate going on here on Chacha Zaid 
BTW what makes him so important ???????


----------



## Chappal Chor

EmO GiRl said:


> is there* ANYTHING STILL LEFT TO SAY ABOUT THE CREDIBILITY OF ZION HAMID???? *
> 
> thats the final nail in the coffin for the credibility of Supreme Commander & Leader of Gazwa-e-Hind, Mr.Zion Hamid.....
> 
> if you still believe in the truthfulness & divinity then better you get yourselves checked for 'delusion & Rhetoric Digestion Syndrome' caused by excessive exposure to psychopathic oration of General, Historian, Religious Scholar & Defense Analyst Zion Hamid



Now let me give you another conspiracy theory. He is a RAW agent sent to mislead people of Pakistan on name of patriotism.


----------



## Chappal Chor

Black Blood said:


> It seems that there is a little heated debate going on here on Chacha Zaid
> BTW what makes him so important ???????



the only anchor popular in India. May be chacha ki laal topi......


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Black Blood said:


> It seems that there is a little heated debate going on here on Chacha Zaid
> BTW what makes him so important ???????



not zaid, lets call him Zion

the thing that makes him important is that there are loads of Pakistanis who take the psychopathic videos of Zion Hamid as drugs & go into delusional word of Glory & Victory without any color of reality in it 


BTW do you still believe in his truthfulness?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

here is the real link for this picture


If any one will say that this is a propaganda then he/she must go & die in a cup of tea


*-Day Trip to Los Angeles: Soviet Submarine *


i wonder if the tourist knows that her picture has got so much publicity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Chappal Chor said:


> the only anchor popular in India. May be chacha ki laal topi......



Well lets be a little honest , this guy has its own goods and bads & the funny thing is that i dont agree with both of them.

One of our most famous scholars and one of my Inspirations _Dr: Ishfaq Ahmad (May Allah Bless his soul)_ once said in his most famous program _zavia_ that _



"Bachon jis Cheez main Shak ho us cheez ko hi chor do"

Click to expand...

_
Though i still listen to every single video of ZH but i dont agree with any of his stuff , i am just watching him for a long time just to know what this guy is up to.

I must accept he has some nice words but he is not a realistic person , he would have been better if he was one.

I was never in ZH Club and i never had *Faith* in him as my *Belief is not Cheap* but i do listen to what he has to say and i discuss it with some of my seniors for more understanding.

Regards:


----------



## sab

Chappal Chor said:


> Now let me give you another conspiracy theory. He is a RAW agent sent to mislead people of Pakistan on name of patriotism.


Idiot.....who told it to disclose in an open forum....
Guys ....say buy to chappal chor...he will be vanished from earth...soon...like so many pairs of chappal had vanished from Masjids and temples....


----------



## SMC

My my, Indian obsession with Zaid Hamid really knows no bounds.


----------



## Chappal Chor

SMC said:


> My my, Indian obsession with Zaid Hamid really knows no bounds.



yes i love him. give me right to vote. i ll vote for him for the prime minister of pakistan.


----------



## apophenia

hmm secondhand lions like ZH are favoring recycled pride nothing else, he need to get laid asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilesTogo

Is ZH gaining support again?


----------



## EjazR

I just wanted to add that for being the super-duper and oh so knowledgable commentator---Mr Zaid Hamid does'nt know what is the foreign intelligence agency of China.

In a recent video where he was asked about what China would do in response to the Israeli attacks on Aid ships, he actually justified China's non-response by saying that they keep very quiet and said that no one knows their foreign intelligence agency like everyone knows about CIA, RAW, ISI or MOSSAD e.t.c.

Well anyone who has a net connection can find out about the MSS or Gu&#243;&#257;nb&#249; in mandarin
*Ministry of State Security*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway

EjazR said:


> I just wanted to add that for being the super-duper and oh so knowledgable commentator---Mr Zaid Hamid does'nt know what is the foreign intelligence agency of China.
> 
> In a recent video where he was asked about what China would do in response to the Israeli attacks on Aid ships, he actually justified China's non-response by saying that they keep very quiet and said that no one knows their foreign intelligence agency like everyone knows about CIA, RAW, ISI or MOSSAD e.t.c.
> 
> Well anyone who has a net connection can find out about the MSS or Guó&#257;nbù in mandarin
> *Ministry of State Security*



The name isn't mentioned in Alex Jones documentaries where all nutjobs get their facts from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

sparklingway said:


> The name isn't mentioned in Alex Jones documentaries where all nutjobs get their facts from.





Very true, He loves to mug the conspiracy books and twist a bit to cater to local taste and just vomits


----------



## Kompromat

Worths watching:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Funny part is Pakistan govt. is again missing in whole episode??
In other parts of the world respective govts. should come out and accept or reject in official statement.
Again it is the patriot think tank which is fighting the colaborative effort of Pak govt. and its enemy states to malign Pak army.
Any how i'm surprised that out 90K documents only those were picked for media circulation.....where Pak army was mentioned
Even this forum was no exception..... and filtered matter was shared and well highlighted.

Now, it is about time for Pak army to unearth ANA-indo-US alliance in afghanistan.

Other funny issue is that the Afghan MP it self accepted that Taliban rule still prevail in larger afghanistan and since last 9 years all US have done is ethnic cleansing of Pashtuns, naturally to keep indo-northern allaince happy. which in it self is serious and deplorable issue.
If it is true than why would Taliban need to hide on PAk-Afghan borders which should be intensively patroled by US/NATO/ANA!
On the other hand non of ANA/NATO/US soldier had been attacked in this area... but almost every military convoy of Pak army is attacked as they have great deal of intelligence on movement of Pak troops and every time those militants retreat back to afghanistan but again never spotted by patrolling forces on other side of border.
Where as US target Pakistan tribal areas with drones on his own wish....

I think so many things are happening since reports are trickeling in of US leaving Afghanistan.
Even US army general was releaved of his duties and with advent of new general new senarios were bound to happen.
It is not US alone who is main player it is the Northern Alliance and ANA.... and every one knows where does ANA and northern alliance members tour and take dictation.
Recently, hilary clinton supervised transit facilties and tax exemption to indian goods via land route through Pakistan and india can also be seen changing maneuvers.

At the end i would like to add that in recent trip to Pakistan hilary clinton accepted that US is negotiating with Talibans and she quoted Pakistan's peace deal in Sawat.... again i will mention that the Sawat deal was lead by the ANP and PPP politicians and later resulted in greater loss for Pak army.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Black Blood said:


> Worths watching:
> 
> YouTube - BrassTacks 222.1 Zaid Hamid on Inside Story - Aljazeera



Wherez the rest of it?


----------



## Kompromat

Bombensturm said:


> Wherez the rest of it?



Hasn't been uploaded yet.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Black Blood said:


> Hasn't been uploaded yet.



It has,Check for the youtube Username "GobletG" uploads . 

Nothing new though.


----------



## BATMAN

Non of those reports are endorsed by any authority and their source is private military contractors which comprise of northern alliance and indians.
What do we expect to indians to write about ISI? and if indinas and northern alliance are working as private contractors squezing multi billion dollars on regular basis than why expect US secrets to be secrets and specially when the fabricate reports it has a motive to leak those at appropirate times.
what could be more appropirate moments than now?
Only crime i see here is the silence of PPP govt.


----------



## sur

*2 "Hamid"s in one ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

After unsucessfully searching for any thread on Quaid-e-Azam, I had to post it here!!!
-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Latest Interview of Zaid Hamdi

Episode 1

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4






Part 5


----------



## Hyde

Episode 2


Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4






Part 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

It seems he has gone to a better standard of talk & does not talk crap anymore


----------



## Ahmad

sur said:


> After unsucessfully searching for any thread on Quaid-e-Azam, I had to post it here!!!
> -
> -
> YouTube - Untold wording of Quaid e Azam about Khilafat by Dr.Israr Ahmed - Takmeel-e-pakistan



what is the video saying?


----------



## sparklingway

Ahmad said:


> what is the video saying?



Lies, lies and damn lies. The figment of imagination of people trying to reconcile the character of the founding father - who of course cannot be demonized and vilified - with their own views.


----------



## Ahmad

sparklingway said:


> Lies, lies and damn lies. The figment of imagination of people trying to reconcile the character of the founding father - who of course cannot be demonized and vilified - with their own views.



I cant watch the videos that is why i asked the question. From the title it looked like Jinah was kinda pro Khilafat establishment person, if that is true, then it seems a bit odd to me as i have never heard such a think about m.a.jinah.


----------



## sparklingway

Ahmad said:


> I cant watch the videos that is why i asked the question. From the title it looked like Jinah was kinda pro Khilafat establishment person, if that is true, then it seems a bit odd to me as i have never heard such a think about m.a.jinah.



As I said complete lies. Even if they choose to use his one-off statements about "true Islamic state" as proof of support of Khilafat, then hell I'd be surprised over the extension of the argument.

Jinnah opposed the Khilafat Movement (1919-1924) and opposed Gandhi's endorsement and support as nothing but enhancing the political clout of religious bigots. Islamists in Pakistan try to twist this to Jinnah-was-part-of-Congress-then-and-later-had-change-of-heart and state as if he ever supported a concept of trans-national Islamic alliance.

"But the real reason why he did not join the Khilafat was because he was opposed to the Indian Musalmans engaging themselves in extra-territorial affairs relating to Muslims outside India."

B R Ambedkar in "Pakistan or Partition of India" 

Well, people like me also nit-pick things about him but his most reliable and authentic biographers regard his Pir of Manki Sharif and another letter that is used by Jinnah-was-a-pan-Islamist guys as nothing but moves to pacify the apprehensions of a small group and win their support.

This is what these guys are trying to do, and have tried to do:-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Patrician



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Patrician said:


> YouTube - Future of India by Lion Zaid Hamid



that video of Zaid Hamid and just below it the signature of Patrician do provide a nice contrast.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

This Zaid Hamid.. is he in his right mind???


----------



## nForce

iajdani said:


> This Zaid Hamid.. is he in his right mind???



In my honest opinion.......no.......

i just wonder what will happen if people like these ever become the head of the state.Foreign relations and trade all will take a trip to oblivion.....Not very long ago Pakistan had to borrow money from IMF to pay the salary of the employees.Yet this guy is on such a chest thumping drive that he makes me think he is high on drugs...What is more alarming is this guy is spreading his radical outlook among the Pakistani youth and conducting public shows as shown in the video in the previous post..

Oh well..it goes without saying,this guy is a lier out and out..

Have a look at this.... a screenshot of his own Facebook profile...Here a portrays a picture taken from the periscope of a submarine to be of Mumbai while the submarine is a Pakistani one...







The Truth is that the photo was taken by a girl named Lindsay Fincher who is an expat Californian obsessed with traveling to strange and exotic destinations in the former Communist Bloc. Lindsay went on a day trip to Los Angeles to visit Russian Diesel Submarine B-247 Scorpian together with her friend Ryan. She took a lot of photos of this day trip, which can all be viewed here. In these photos, you will also find the photo Zaid Hamid uploaded on his fanpage. The photo was actually taken from with in the Russian submarine Scorpian and is of the coast of Los Angeles. 


Source

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riju78

nForce said:


> In my honest opinion.......no.......
> 
> i just wonder what will happen if people like these ever become the head of the state.Foreign relations and trade all will take a trip to oblivion.....Not very long ago Pakistan had to borrow money from IMF to pay the salary of the employees.Yet this guy is on such a chest thumping drive that he makes me think he is high on drugs...What is more alarming is this guy is spreading his radical outlook among the Pakistani youth and conducting public shows as shown in the video in the previous post..
> 
> Oh well..it goes without saying,this guy is a lier out and out..
> 
> Have a look at this.... a screenshot of his own Facebook profile...Here a portrays a picture taken from the periscope of a submarine to be of Mumbai while the submarine is a Pakistani one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is that the photo was taken by a girl named Lindsay Fincher who is an expat Californian obsessed with traveling to strange and exotic destinations in the former Communist Bloc. Lindsay went on a day trip to Los Angeles to visit Russian Diesel Submarine B-247 Scorpian together with her friend Ryan. She took a lot of photos of this day trip, which can all be viewed here. In these photos, you will also find the photo Zaid Hamid uploaded on his fanpage. The photo was actually taken from with in the Russian submarine Scorpian and is of the coast of Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> Source



THIS IS TOO MUCH MAN


----------



## anurag_singh

iajdani said:


> This Zaid Hamid.. is he in his right mind???



Was he ever??


----------



## Anonymous_Clown

Patrician said:


> YouTube - Future of India by Lion Zaid Hamid



People like Zaid Hamid have such a cool job - all they have to do is to constantly make passionate speeches. No technical or strategic analysis, no careful study of strengths and weaknesses - simply screaming in a rabid manner: "Hum Dilli se Pehle Nahi Rukenge!", "Hum India to todke Sri Lanka ka size Kar Denge!".

Pathetic creature. People like him are dangerous for Pakistan. Indians and other foreigners will simply laugh it off, but it is only Pakistan that will suffer due to such rabid lunatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Originally Posted by nForce
"The Truth is that the photo was taken by a girl named Lindsay Fincher who is an expat Californian obsessed with traveling to strange and exotic destinations in the former Communist Bloc. Lindsay went on a day trip to Los Angeles to visit Russian Diesel Submarine B-247 &#8220;Scorpian&#8221; together with her friend Ryan. She took a lot of photos of this day trip, which can all be viewed here. In these photos, you will also find the photo Zaid Hamid uploaded on his fanpage. The photo was actually taken from with in the Russian submarine &#8220;Scorpian&#8221; and is of the coast of Los Angeles." 

Just to share some facts:
The submarine which Lindsay visited is an old 'Foxtrot' class Soviet submarine tied up next to the old "R.M.S. Queen Mary"at Long Beach, Calif. USA.
If you happen to visit Long Beach, do make it a point to visit there. You'll find it quite interesting, but most of all; you will see what "the submarine force of Pakistan Navy, Pride for the Ummah ....." saw. And then like Zaid Hamid (aka funny guy in a red cap), you will be able to pose as a "defense analyst, social analyst, financial analyst, psycho-analyst" and what have you.
i like this Zaid fellow, he can sucker so many guys- must be some kind of genius!


----------



## K^se

nForce said:


> In my honest opinion.......no.......
> 
> i just wonder what will happen if people like these ever become the head of the state.Foreign relations and trade all will take a trip to oblivion.....Not very long ago Pakistan had to borrow money from IMF to pay the salary of the employees.Yet this guy is on such a chest thumping drive that he makes me think he is high on drugs...What is more alarming is this guy is spreading his radical outlook among the Pakistani youth and conducting public shows as shown in the video in the previous post..
> 
> Oh well..it goes without saying,this guy is a lier out and out..
> 
> Have a look at this.... a screenshot of his own Facebook profile...Here a portrays a picture taken from the periscope of a submarine to be of Mumbai while the submarine is a Pakistani one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth is that the photo was taken by a girl named Lindsay Fincher who is an expat Californian obsessed with traveling to strange and exotic destinations in the former Communist Bloc. Lindsay went on a day trip to Los Angeles to visit Russian Diesel Submarine B-247 &#8220;Scorpian&#8221; together with her friend Ryan. She took a lot of photos of this day trip, which can all be viewed here. In these photos, you will also find the photo Zaid Hamid uploaded on his fanpage. The photo was actually taken from with in the Russian submarine &#8220;Scorpian&#8221; and is of the coast of Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> Source



-ROFL that is Queen's Mary at LONG BEACH CALIFORNIA, I've been there countless times.. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ice_man

zaid hamid and Sunny deol!! are two dudes that overdo it! 

sunny deol alone kills 80&#37; of pakistan army if not more in his movies! like maa tujhay salam hero border!!! 

damn if u watch 3 of his moves back to back i think he wipes out pakistan half through them! AFTER ALL HE HAS "DHAAI KILO KAA HAATH"!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerFaust

^^^ Thank god, sunny deol isn't an analyst, and doesn't go around in youth colleges giving flaming lectures about the geopolitical sitiuations.


----------



## PanzerFaust

Double post


----------



## Water Car Engineer

both nations have nuts like him...


----------



## Nahraf

Zaid Zaman Hamid lost all credibility in Pakistan after his links to Yousuf Kazzab were revealed. Zaid Hamid is interviewed by media to humor Pakistani viewers who like conspiracy theories.


----------



## RajmaChawal

Nahraf said:


> Zaid Zaman Hamid lost all credibility in Pakistan after his links to Yousuf Kazzab were revealed. Zaid Hamid is interviewed by media to humor Pakistani viewers who like conspiracy theories.



Who is yousuf kazzab?


----------



## Areesh

PanzerFaust said:


> ^^^ Thank god, sunny deol isn't an analyst, and doesn't go around in youth colleges giving flaming lectures about the geopolitical sitiuations.



He isn't better either.


----------



## RajmaChawal

Nobody replied who is yusuf kazzab and what's his connection with zaid hamid?


----------



## navida

Nahraf said:


> Zaid Zaman Hamid lost all credibility in Pakistan after his links to Yousuf Kazzab were revealed. Zaid Hamid is interviewed by media to humor Pakistani viewers who like conspiracy theories.


So you guy's stopped believing him only when you came to know that he did something against your religion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

navida said:


> So you guy's stopped believing him only when you came to know that he did something against your religion?



What else could be the reason? you tell me..
You guys dont believe him because he speaks against India, isn't it? 
So is it a question to be asked navida?


----------



## navida

RajmaChawal said:


> Nobody replied who is yusuf kazzab and what's his connection with zaid hamid?



As far as I know, Yusuf Kazzab was a self proclaimed prophet in Pakistan. A blasphemy case was filed against him which carried a death sentence. But he was murdered before that. Zaid Hamid was his follower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

RajmaChawal said:


> Nobody replied who is yusuf kazzab and what's his connection with zaid hamid?



why depending on others, google it


----------



## silent hill

navida said:


> As far as I know, Yusuf Kazzab was a self proclaimed prophet in Pakistan. A blasphemy case was filed against him which carried a death sentence. But he was murdered before that. Zaid Hamid was his follower.



no he wasnt, got any proves??


----------



## navida

JonAsad said:


> What else could be the reason? you tell me..
> You guys dont believe him because he speaks against India, isn't it?
> So is it a question to be asked navida?



Well you can stop believing him because he states things without any credible evidence or proof. People with half baked knowledge of history and those who twist the history for their convenience should be snubbed. What is more surprising than the fact that a person's credibility in Pakistan is judged by his religious stance is, you asking me what is wrong with it.


----------



## RajmaChawal

JonAsad said:


> why depending on others, google it



I did but couldn't find much info


----------



## JonAsad

navida said:


> Well you can stop believing him because he states things without any credible evidence or proof. People with half baked knowledge of history and those who twist the history for their convenience should be snubbed. What is more surprising than the fact that a person's credibility in Pakistan is judged by his religious stance is, you asking me what is wrong with it.



Exactly, seems like you know the answers of the questions you are asking. So why repeating it over and over again.. Did you find any Zaid Hamid fan here? except an Indian?


----------



## navida

silent hill said:


> no he wasnt, got any proves??



I searched for yousuf kazzab and the first link on google was about his links with Zaid Hamid :

Zaid Hamid Admits his Links to Yousuf Kazzab and Defends him | Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan


----------



## JonAsad

silent hill said:


> no he wasnt, got any proves??



i didnt get you bro,

Yusuf Kazzab was not a self proclaimed prphet
or
Zaid Hamid was not his follower?


----------



## navida

JonAsad said:


> Exactly, seems like you know the answers of the questions you are asking. So why repeating it over and over again.. Did you find any Zaid Hamid fan here? except an Indian?



Sorry if I am in anyway promoting him. It is good if people lose interest in such guys for any reason.


----------



## JonAsad

navida said:


> Sorry if I am in anyway promoting him. It is good if people lose interest in such guys for any reason.



The interest is lost already, he is not even on tv anymore, you guys know it, dont know why bringing him over and over again.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon

Slightly off topic . What is the back ground music. Is it from "Lord of the Ring"?


----------



## RajmaChawal

xenon said:


> Slightly off topic . What is the back ground music. Is it from "Lord of the Ring"?



Dude this is Zaid Hamid thread. You can even strip tease if you want to!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Rajma try youtube... Its all there...

Zaid Hamid's biggest achievement is his series called "Economic Terrorism"


----------



## hecj

------------------------


----------



## RajmaChawal

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Rajma try youtube... Its all there...
> 
> Zaid Hamid's biggest achievement is his series called "Economic Terrorism"



His biggest achievement is that he entertains millions of Indians and Pakistanis after they return home from their offices all tired and exhausted.

Everybody loves a clown!


----------



## Kompromat

@ hecj. Be advised this is a sticky thread and is not to post unauthentic material.

Your post has been reported .


----------



## nForce

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Rajma try youtube... Its all there...
> 
> Zaid Hamid's biggest achievement is his series called "Economic Terrorism"



Didnt he do a series called "Rise of Hindu Zionist"???Somehow I got the links in youtube.I was totally shocked at either his complete ignorance,or his will to twist the facts beyond the level of sanity.


----------



## Nahraf

RajmaChawal said:


> Nahraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zaid Zaman Hamid lost all credibility in Pakistan after his links to Yousuf Kazzab were revealed. Zaid Hamid is interviewed by media to humor Pakistani viewers who like conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is yousuf kazzab?
Click to expand...


Some posters have already answered your inquiry about Yousuf Kazzab. My comment would be have been understood by most Pakistanis. Yousuf Kazzab was a person who claimed to be a prophet and started his cult. Zaid Zaman Hamid always looking for self promotion joined the cult and was one of the the senior members. Yousuf Kazzab was arrested under Blasphemy laws and was jailed but was murdered in jail by another inmate.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Nahraf... That is not correct... Yousaf never claimed prophethood actually... he got into trouble because he owed a lot of money to some influential people... The details of his case are there on youtube...


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Rajma... As long as he is building public opinion... I can understand why you would be upset at him though


----------



## Baahubali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Islamabad shooting range

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

ISAF (NATO) Killed 3 Pakistani Soldiers @ Pak-Afghan Check Post (Again)

Pakistan Halts NATO Supplies to Afghanistan After Attack

NATO supplies in Pakistan remain blocked 






28 Nato oil tankers set ablaze in Islamabad


----------



## DaRk WaVe

>



is that a air gun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

JonAsad said:


> Exactly, seems like you know the answers of the questions you are asking. So why repeating it over and over again.. Did you find any Zaid Hamid fan here? except an Indian?



Actually loads of Zaid Hamid fans. Why always take the denial path, just because you don't have the answers?

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/32241-who-must-next-president-pakistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

you should better ask the question who will be the first caliph for PAKISTAN rather asking about president


----------



## MYSTIC

Imagine having Zaid Hamid and Udhav Thackeray in the same room..


----------



## nForce

MYSTIC said:


> Imagine having Zaid Hamid and Udhav Thackeray in the same room..


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

jahangeer yousaf said:


> you should better ask the question who will be the first caliph for PAKISTAN rather asking about president



Correction my dear... Caliph cannot be caged into a nation... The Caliph symbolizes the unity of all Muslim lands... 

So Caliph in Pakistan would be the Caliph of all Muslims... 

There goes the Durand Line!!!!


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Wonder anyone seen the following video of Zaid Hamid... My main man, brother from another mother says something beautiful at mark 3.35 in the video!!!!

You can disregard the initial patriotic Hoo Haa...

YouTube - Zaid Hamid: Labbaik


----------



## chum9.com

Zaid Hamid is a great think tank ever he is great person i personaly know him......


----------



## Fact_ur_mine

chum9.com said:


> Zaid Hamid is a great think tank ever he is great person i personaly know him......




RUN 
Run
run
from here
Even alot of pakistani folks here make fun of him and it may hurt you.

BTW, its interesting to read the first few posts(2 year old)
Alot of senior pakistani members used to love him and now make fun of him and call him idiot.
On mental terms its like so easy to ditch an average, over enthusiastic pakistani member with some high heated words and baseless theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Obama's Visit to india : Zaid Hamid


----------



## INDIAN007

Omar1984 said:


> YouTube - Obama's Visit to india : Zaid Hamid


----------



## Omar1984

Zaid Hamid in his youth as a young mujahid during the war against the soviets in Afghanistan.


----------



## INDIAN007

MYSTIC said:


> Imagine having Zaid Hamid and Udhav Thackeray in the same room..



Why Uddhav , imagine having hamid and bal thakerey in same room


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Omar1984 said:


> Zaid Hamid in his youth as a young mujahideen during the war against the soviets in Afghanistan.



Look like a bunch of college kids enjoying a picnic.


----------



## INDIAN007

Omar1984 said:


> Zaid Hamid in his youth as a young mujahideen during the war against the soviets in Afghanistan.



*You Seem To Be a BIG FAN Of Zaid hamid*


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Call Interview Regarding Blast in Masjid at Dara Adm Khail Pakistan.flv


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid in 'Jaag Utho' Royal News - 13 Nov, 2010


----------



## Omar1984

*CHECK OUT THE CROWD CHEERING HIM ON*


YouTube - INDIA HAS NO FUTURE. NEW VIDEO OF ZAID HAMID


----------



## INDIAN007

Omar1984 said:


> YouTube - INDIA HAS NO FUTURE. NEW VIDEO OF ZAID HAMID



 That one made me LAUGH


----------



## Capt.Popeye

INDIAN007 said:


> That one made me LAUGH



LAL-TOPI wala reappears. Good, hearty laughter, _aaj ka din accha jayega._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*IN ENGLISH*


YouTube - Zaid Hamid - Shadow of Invasion Part 1 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid - Shadow of Invasion Part 2 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid - Shadow of Invasion Part 3 / 3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Omar1984 said:


> YouTube - Obama's Visit to india : Zaid Hamid



pakistani green media .

The man doesn't even try to hide his frustration . I really think he is a RAW agent sent to pakistan to keep the Pakistani masses in disneyland away from the reality.


----------



## Omar1984

*IN ENGLISH* (Guests from the U.S. and Afghanistan also talk)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid on Press TV - US Talks with the Taliban Part 1 / 2



YouTube - Zaid Hamid on Press TV - US Talks with the Taliban Part 2 / 2


----------



## Omar1984

nick_indian said:


> pakistani green media .
> 
> The man doesn't even try to hide his frustration . I really think he is a RAW agent sent to pakistan to keep the Pakistani masses in disneyland away from the reality.



He's not dark enough to be an indian raw agent


----------



## Infinite Sapience

Omar1984 said:


> He's too white to be an indian raw agent



Why, do you think only dark Pakistanis work on Indian payroll?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Capt.Popeye said:


> LAL-TOPI wala reappears. Good, hearty laughter, _aaj ka din accha jayega._



Yeah , what's with the laal topi ? looks very funny


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid- India's release of river water into Pakistan caused devastated floods - Part 1



YouTube - Zaid Hamid India's release of river water into Pakistan caused devastated floods - Part 2



YouTube - Zaid Hamid- India's release of river water into Pakistan caused devastated floods - Part 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid- India's release of river water into Pakistan caused devastated floods - Part 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*IN ENGLISH*

YouTube - Zaid Hamid on Inside Story Aljazeera Part 1 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid on Inside Story Aljazeera Part 2 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid on Inside Story Aljazeera Part 3 / 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid On North Waziristan Operations Royal News 26th July 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*IN ENGLISH*

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Press TV 25th July 10 Part 1 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Press TV 25th July 10 Part 2 / 3



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Press TV 25th July 10 Part 3 / 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

Omar1984 said:


> He's not dark enough to be an indian raw agent



Here comes our white pakistani supremacist.Did you photoshop jinnah's pic in your avatar to appear more white?I've heard his family was converted from hinduism and must be black like rest of indians right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Omar1984 said:


> He's not dark enough to be an indian raw agent



Pakistanis dont even try to hide their frustration . 

they couldnt think of anything else so they get racist . anyways come to north india someday i ll introduce you to indians fairer than your fair and handsome Pakistani counterparts. 

Classic product of Pakistani education system

Keep going i am enjoying this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nick_indian said:


> Pakistanis dont even try to hide their frustration .



Hes doing it to tease u..... coz indians seem to get frustrated even at hearin the morons name.



> they couldnt think of anything else so they get racist . anyways *come to north india someday i ll introduce you to indians fairer than your fair and handsome Pakistani counterparts*.



Dude im not racist or anything nor i have ever supported or encouraged such discussions but the more fairer north indians are a minority maybe frm punjab or kashmiri pundits.... heck even they r not tht fair.... or if being fair is some magical thing u should come to Pakistan ..... as a nation we know how fair colored indians are.... so chill bro.


> Classic product of Pakistani education system



Thank god we dont read text books tht claim indian muslims are foriegners and brahmanic culture or vedic system (tht talks abt caste brahmins,khatrya,vaishas and shudras)...



> Keep going i am enjoying this.



Actually we r enjoyin ur frustration.... heck indians are more obsessed with this moron then his own mother...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hes doing it to tease u..... coz indians seem to get frustrated even at hearin the morons name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude im not racist or anything nor i have ever supported or encouraged such discussions but the more fairer north indians are a minority maybe frm punjab or kashmiri pundits.... heck even they r not tht fair.... or if being fair is some magical thing u should come to Pakistan ..... as a nation we know how fair colored indians are.... so chill bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god we dont read text books tht claim indian muslims are foriegners and brahmanic culture or vedic system (tht talks abt caste brahmins,khatrya,vaishas and shudras)...
> 
> 
> Actually we r enjoyin ur frustration.... heck indians are more obsessed with this moron then his own mother...



1. He is doing it because like most pakistanis he is obsessively in love with him . no other reason .

2.I am from U.P , and I am fair . You guys make generalisations too fast. i guess you havent heard of haryana , himachal ,uttaranchal and many other parts of India . and are you telling me all pakistanis are fair ? Your knowledge about india is nil , as exposed above.

3.Indian education system doesnt teach the caste system or anything brahmanic , again your lack of knowledge about India stands exposed and indian textbooks teach us proudly about out islam's role in our nation's history . However anti india and anti hindu , anti christian , anti jewish biases in pakistani education system have been brought to light by pakistani journalists and book writers themselves.


4.We dont want him to become our president or prime minister or foreign affairst minister , we dont invite him to lecture in our universites , we dont invite him to advise us on how to run our industries , indian forums dont have threads dedicated to him which reach almost thousand posts .

accept it , dont know about his mum , but pakistanis are in love with this man , obsessively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

nick_indian said:


> 1. He is doing it because like most pakistanis he is obsessively in love with him . no other reason .
> 
> 2.I am from U.P , and I am fair . You guys make generalisations too fast. i guess you havent heard of haryana , himachal ,uttaranchal and many other parts of India . and are you telling me all pakistanis are fair ? Your knowledge about india is nil , as exposed above.



Pakistanis and Indians have a different way of telling what is fair. You're probably fair compared to indian standards and not Pakistani standard.

Those parts of india you mentioned are near our Punjab province of Pakistan and Punjab is not considered northern part of the subcontinent.

Come to Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa you will see how common blonde hair and blue eyes are in the real northern parts of the subcontinent.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nick_indian said:


> 1. He is doing it because like most pakistanis he is obsessively in love with him . no other reason .



Keep watchin em.



> 2.I am from *U.P *, and I am fair . You guys make generalisations too fast. i guess you havent heard of haryana , himachal ,uttaranchal and many other parts of India . and are you telling me all pakistanis are fair ? Your knowledge about india is nil , as exposed above.



Do u seriously think U.P people are fair? ud be a laughin stock if u came here and said tht....
Isnt it a fact tht Pakistanis are? even some averge pakistani punjabi is far more fair then common indian? aint tht true?



> 3.Indian education system doesnt teach the caste system or anything brahmanic , again your lack of knowledge about India stands exposed and indian textbooks teach us proudly about out islam's role in our nation's history .



R u sure? maybe u abolished them? coz i just read an article few days back in DAWN by some indian professor who had taught in LUMS,Pakistan....

Here is a lil about it:
Rajasthan school textbooks: glorifying brahminism, invisibilising oppressed castes | Indian Muslims


> However anti india and anti hindu , anti christian , anti jewish biases in pakistani education system have been brought to light by pakistani journalists and book writers themselves.



I havent studied any book tht says kill hindus or christians or the jews? damn u guys arent even mentioned in the books.... 




> 4.We dont want him to become our president or prime minister or foreign affairst minister , we dont invite him to lecture in our universites , we dont invite him to advise us on how to run our industries , indian forums dont have threads dedicated to him which reach almost thousand posts .



Buhahha almost every indian troll starts his troll post with this guys name.


> accept it , dont know about his mum , but pakistanis are in love with this man , obsessively.



Yeah .1% love him coz he pisses u guys off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Keep watchin em.
> 
> 
> 
> Do u seriously think U.P people are fair? ud be a laughin stock if u came here and said tht....
> Isnt it a fact tht Pakistanis are? even some averge pakistani punjabi is far more fair then common indian? aint tht true?
> 
> 
> 
> R u sure? maybe u abolished them? coz i just read an article few days back in DAWN by some indian professor who had taught in LUMS,Pakistan....
> 
> Here is a lil about it:
> Rajasthan school textbooks: glorifying brahminism, invisibilising oppressed castes | Indian Muslims
> 
> 
> I havent studied any book tht says kill hindus or christians or the jews? damn u guys arent even mentioned in the books....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buhahha almost every indian troll starts his troll post with this guys name.
> 
> 
> Yeah .1&#37; love him coz he pisses u guys off.



1. There are fair people in U.P as well , sorry to burst your bubble . You are again making generalisations . whereas most pakistanis are punjabis , sindhis and mohajirs who are not considered fair by any standard .

Heck i heard pakistanis claiming balochis as fair , just do one search by balochi people on google and you would be surprised .

Pakistani fair people are not fair by western standards . the ones that are genuinely fair are in minority. 

2. common pakistani punjabi maybe fairer than the average south indian , but india too does have punjabis n himchalis , haryanvis and northeasterners who are as fair as the average pakistani punjabi. you are again making generalisations of indians .

There is a reason why us indians in the west are also called Pakis because to them we look the same .

dont think that i feel being fair is being better because currently the girl i have a huge crush on is a bengali dusky beauty better than many punjabi chicks i have dated living here in delhi .

3. Public schools not always tolerant in Pakistan - thestar.com

Here's more www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOSUOx7yxf4( Take a look)

rajasthan is just one state of india and atleast it doesnt put down other religions.

4. About the obsession with zaid hamid part , i will say the same thing again - We dont invite him to our universities to give lectures ,we dont invite him to teach us how to run our industries, we dont want him to become pres or PM of our country , threads related to him dont tach 1000 posts on indian forums . *Pakistanis love him because he is the only one who gives them hope , false as it may be.*

Btw , happy bakr- eid 

*P.S- look at the fair pakistanis in the background of the youtube video i posted . go outside pakistani and call them fair and you will get laughed at so hard that the real whites will throw up in their mouths a little . 

the only fair pakistanis are pashtuns and people in N.A ,rest are all as wheatish as south asians in general are and these groups make up only around 15 percent of pakistani population.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Do u seriously think U.P people are fair?



Not all are dark just like not all are fair and not all are brown.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ud be a laughin stock if u came here and said tht....



Don't worry. Saner people are always laughed at by fools. BTW, it feels great to see that my enemy country is full of deluded fools



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Isnt it a fact tht Pakistanis are? even some averge pakistani punjabi is far more fair then common indian? aint tht true?



Do one thing. Visit the following thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...photos-us-military-pakistan-flood-relief.html

It'll also do your world view a hell lot of good if you googled for Pakistani floods images databases. I say floods databases because they are by far the most comprehensive images of the common Pakistani, something you seem to be unfamiliar with.

It's clear from the pictures of the common Pakistani that how many Pakistanis are actually 'fair'

Looks like someone doesn't even know his own country and countrymen!


----------



## JanjaWeed

nice... was wondering what will i be doing once i get home later this evening.. I know now.. will watch these latest video's of zahid hamid.. sure this get me in stitches!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Not all are dark just like not all are fair and not all are brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. Saner people are always laughed at by fools. BTW, it feels great to see that my enemy country is full of deluded fools
> 
> 
> 
> Do one thing. Visit the following thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...photos-us-military-pakistan-flood-relief.html
> 
> It'll also do your world view a hell lot of good if you googled for Pakistani floods images databases. I say floods databases because they are by far the most comprehensive images of the common Pakistani, something you seem to be unfamiliar with.
> 
> It's clear from the pictures of the common Pakistani that how many Pakistanis are actually 'fair'
> 
> Looks like someone doesn't even know his own country and countrymen!



Here you go, the fair Pakistani myth busted yet again


----------



## BATMAN

> they couldnt think of anything else so they get racist . anyways come to north india someday i ll introduce you to indians fairer than your fair and handsome Pakistani counterparts.



How old are those fair Indians?


----------



## brahmastra

Does his followers still believe that Ajmal Kasab's real name is Amar Singh-A Sikh?


----------



## brahmastra

Why people are fighting about fairness?

I donot know about others but I'll surely prefer BLACK horse over WHITE donkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nick_indian said:


> 1. There are fair people in U.P as well , sorry to burst your bubble . You are again making generalisations . whereas most pakistanis are punjabis , sindhis and mohajirs who are not considered fair by any standard .



Punjabis are considered to be the most fair looking people in india and so are kashmiri pundits right?
Wats the population of punjabis in india? 2-3%?
Mohajirs are not even 5 million most of them again frm UP,bihar or hyderabad.... 




> Heck i heard pakistanis claiming balochis as fair , just do one search by balochi people on google and you would be surprised .



Lol looks like u only visit makranis or lyari? have u seen people of balouchistan? heck u suffer frm selective amnesia?

Here is an average balouch kid...









> Pakistani fair people are not fair by western standards . the ones that are genuinely fair are in minority.



U mean by europe etc? by their standard even central asians arent..


> 2. common pakistani punjabi maybe fairer than the average south indian ,* but india too does have punjabis n himchalis , haryanvis and northeasterners who are as fair as the average pakistani punjabi.* you are again making generalisations of indians


.

Punjabi population in india is 2-3% while* PUNJAB of Pakistan is a region where people of all ethnicities live*! its not an ethnicity.... we have punjabi speaking balouch,pushtun,syeds,gahkars,naizis,hindkowans ... etc...etc.. u cant call all of em ethnic punjabis?




> 3. Public schools not always tolerant in Pakistan - thestar.com



Indian source and years old and no mention of hatred except 1947 issues etc.



> Here's more www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOSUOx7yxf4( Take a look)


Some guy talking about books tht say how muslims were discriminated in india.... werent they?? they were considered achute or untouchables.....




> rajasthan is just one state of india and atleast it doesnt put down other religions.






> 4. About the obsession with zaid hamid part , i will say the same thing again - We dont invite him to our universities to give lectures ,we dont invite him to teach us how to run our industries, we dont want him to become pres or PM of our country , threads related to him dont tach 1000 posts on indian forums . *Pakistanis love him because he is the only one who gives them hope , false as it may be.*



U might know best....  i heard his name when i joined PDF frm indians..




> Btw , happy bakr- eid




Happy Eid ul addha to u too.


> P.S- look at the fair pakistanis in the background of the youtube video i posted . go outside pakistani and call them fair and you will get laughed at so hard that the real whites will throw up in their mouths a little .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between WHITE and fair colored..... but people who r urged to used cosmetics in order to look white on facebook might not understand?
> 
> And the pictures u posted....... kindly take a look at them.... the few relatively dark people r frm southern punjab who havent even washed for days coz of massive floods tht washed out there homes etc.Even then the southern punjabis look far better then indians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only fair pakistanis are pashtuns and people in N.A ,rest are all as wheatish as south asians in general are and these groups make up only around 15 percent of pakistani population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are nearly 50 million pushtuns in Pakistan 10+ million balouch and ......millions in gulf countries like oman,behrain,kuwait(they also have Pakistani Nationality),iran...,over 10+ million N.A people and almost 20+ million Kashmiris,then we have hazaras etc...... all are more fairer then ethnic punjabis which form 2-3% of indian population and are considered the most fair above the indian people.
> *
> Note= U dont count Syed,ariens,gakhars,niazi,balouchis,pothoharis,hindkowans etc which make a MAJOR part of PUNJAB etc coz they r not ethnic punjabis and are fairer then ethnic punjabi people like rajputs,jatts,maliks etc.*
Click to expand...


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Here is an average balouch kid...



And here are a few average Baluch men:

YouTube - Baloch Man

Cmon man, I too can go around posting random pics and calling them 'average' people.

Your deluded world view is really entertaining.

Please entertain me more. 

You have noooooo idea how great it feels to see one's enemy country full of deluded people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

^Isn't this the Balooch division?

Don't look like very Caucasian. :s

Doesn't matter though as long as they kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> And here are a few average Baluch men:
> 
> YouTube - Baloch Man
> 
> Cmon man, I too can go around posting random pics and calling them 'average' people.
> 
> Your deluded world view is really entertaining.
> 
> Please entertain me more.
> 
> *You have noooooo idea how great it feels to see one's enemy country full of deluded people. *



The highlighted para is right....

Did u even read my whole post? or just picked up lines moronically?



Abir said:


> ^*Isn't this the Balooch division?*Don't look like very Caucasian. :s
> 
> Doesn't matter though as long as they kill.



Balouch regiments isnt formed with balouch soldiers only..

The above pic i posted is frm JOSHUA PROJECT.


----------



## LaBong

But they will be predominantly Balooch. Anyway in all _fairness _it doesn't matter to me. Carry on your discussion.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

here's more fair pakistanis --

blogs.sacbee.com/photos/2008/10/world-food-day-marked-by-aid-c.html

news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-09/09/content_9874125.htm

haha , they are as brown on an average as any south asian gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

YouTube - BALOCH AKON IN LYARI
Here is a makrani balouch.Now compare him with a marri or bugti or lehri balouch.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Punjabis are considered to be the most fair looking people in india and so are kashmiri pundits right?
> Wats the population of punjabis in india? 2-3%?
> Mohajirs are not even 5 million most of them again frm UP,bihar or hyderabad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol looks like u only visit makranis or lyari? have u seen people of balouchistan? heck u suffer frm selective amnesia?
> 
> Here is an average balouch kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U mean by europe etc? by their standard even central asians arent..
> .
> 
> Punjabi population in india is 2-3% while* PUNJAB of Pakistan is a region where people of all ethnicities live*! its not an ethnicity.... we have punjabi speaking balouch,pushtun,syeds,gahkars,naizis,hindkowans ... etc...etc.. u cant call all of em ethnic punjabis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian source and years old and no mention of hatred except 1947 issues etc.
> 
> 
> Some guy talking about books tht say how muslims were discriminated in india.... werent they?? they were considered achute or untouchables.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U might know best....  i heard his name when i joined PDF frm indians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Eid ul addha to u too.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between WHITE and fair colored..... but people who r urged to used cosmetics in order to look white on facebook might not understand?
> 
> And the pictures u posted....... kindly take a look at them.... the few relatively dark people r frm southern punjab who havent even washed for days coz of massive floods tht washed out there homes etc.Even then the southern punjabis look far better then indians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 50 million pushtuns in Pakistan 10+ million balouch and ......millions in gulf countries like oman,behrain,kuwait(they also have Pakistani Nationality),iran...,over 10+ million N.A people and almost 20+ million Kashmiris,then we have hazaras etc...... all are more fairer then ethnic punjabis which form 2-3% of indian population and are considered the most fair above the indian people.
> *
> Note= U dont count Syed,ariens,gakhars,niazi,balouchis,pothoharis,hindkowans etc which make a MAJOR part of PUNJAB etc coz they r not ethnic punjabis and are fairer then ethnic punjabi people like rajputs,jatts,maliks etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *check out any neutral source in 2009 15% of pakistan's population was pashutn , 3.5 baluchi wheras sindhis were 14% , punjabis 44% , mohajirs 7 % etc.*
Click to expand...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nick_indian said:


> *check out any neutral source in 2009 15&#37; of pakistan's population was pashutn , 3.5 baluchi wheras sindhis were 14% , punjabis 44% , mohajirs 7 % etc.*



Wat about the punjabi speaking pushtuns,balouchs,hindkowans,gakhars,photoharis,kashmiris etc? how many of em do u have in india?
Millions of afghan refugees?hazaras,Baltis, and others? 
Not even in ur stats?

2-3% punjabis and even they r ethnics.... does india consider itself a fair looking country?
Ive never jumped into this crap but ur forcing me to show u the reality.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

nick_indian said:


> here's more fair pakistanis --
> 
> blogs.sacbee.com/photos/2008/10/world-food-day-marked-by-aid-c.html
> 
> news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-09/09/content_9874125.htm
> 
> haha , they are as brown on an average as any south asian gets.



lol @ 'Pakistanis are fairer than Indians' myth


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> YouTube - BALOCH AKON IN LYARI
> Here is a makrani balouch.Now compare him with a marri or bugti or lehri balouch.



Dude , you know stop it already ,

first you started off with pakistanis being fair , then you came to punjabis , then all of that was proven wrong , you came to fair balochis , then when the balochis photo was pasted by an indian , you are now coming down to talking about marri , larri , lehri sehri balochi blah blah blah ! , next you ll start saying oh i met this balouchi in that colony behind that bush who was fair.

just get real , accept the reality and move on . your endless efforts to prove pakistanis as fair shows how fatally important it is to you guys that you are considered fair but sorry to the average foreigner we Indians and Pakistanis are all the same -*PAKIS*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nick_indian said:


> Dude , you know stop it already ,
> 
> first you started off with pakistanis being fair , then you came to punjabis , then all of that was proven wrong , you came to fair balochis , then when the balochis photo was pasted by an indian , you are now coming down to talking about marri , larri , lehri sehri balochi blah blah blah ! , next you ll start saying oh i met this balouchi in that colony behind that bush who was fair.
> 
> just get real , accept the reality and move on . your endless efforts to prove pakistanis as fair shows how fatally important it is to you guys that you are considered fair but sorry to the average foreigner we Indians and Pakistanis are all the same -*PAKIS*



If only wishes were horses ..... im a balouch frm balouchistan and i know Pakistan better then some indian who claims to be fair colored while his country is obsessed with being WHITE...

Everybdy knows how average indian looks.... dont compare some indian frm UP,CP or south india to kashmiris,balouch,pushtun,punjabis or even people of other ethnicites who speak punjabi...... 

Only a moron would lie so easily.U know the truth and so do we.

I never claimed we are WHITE but yes we are FAIR as a nation much more then india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

brahmastra said:


> Does his followers still believe that Ajmal Kasab's real name is Amar Singh-A Sikh?



If his mother was indian than she can very well have a sikh boy friend.

What is so funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shekhar

YouTube - Conspiracy Theorist Mr. Zaid Zaman Hamid Exposed By Sister of Dr. Aafia Siddiqui
look how stupid he is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

shekhar said:


> YouTube - Conspiracy Theorist Mr. Zaid Zaman Hamid Exposed By Sister of Dr. Aafia Siddiqui
> look how stupid he is



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't wake up your enemy when he is making a mistake.
*
Zaid Hamid for president! *


----------



## BATMAN

brahmastra said:


> Why people are fighting about fairness?
> 
> I donot know about others but I'll surely prefer BLACK horse over WHITE donkey.



Why are you so obsessed with white and black.

It is modern world science has advanced.... black women can contact sperm bank and choose a blonde sperm to change his breed.

All what black women need is Visa to Europe.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> If only wishes were horses ..... im a balouch frm balouchistan and i know Pakistan better then some indian who claims to be fair colored while his country is obsessed with being WHITE...
> 
> Everybdy knows how average indian looks.... dont compare some indian frm UP,CP or south india to kashmiris,balouch,pushtun,punjabis or even people of other ethnicites who speak punjabi......
> 
> Only a moron would lie so easily.U know the truth and so do we.
> 
> I never claimed we are WHITE but yes we are FAIR as a nation much more then india.





haha the classic pakistani frustrated post . when you couldnt battle with facts , you resort to insults .

Pakistanis are generally light brown people whereas some of them are fair and dark brown as well.

Indians on the other hand are light brown and dark brown while some of them are fair and black as well .

to the foreigner we all look the same , and on an average none of us are fair . Face these facts .

that is why when a real white foreigner sees us in the west without even trying to find out whether we are from Pakistan or India , they directly label us all as Pakis , because to them we all look the same .

Just like you claim to know more about Pakistanis , i too know more about indians than you do . If you want me to shut up about Pakistanis , you ve gotta shut up first before making uneducated generalisations about indians.

P.S - to all my brown Indian and Pakistani brothers , my posts are not meant to imply that brown people are worse looking in any way ,
my latest crush as i said earlier is a dusky, brown girl and my father too is dark in complexion . I hold nothing against darker complexioned south asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

nick_indian said:


> haha the classic pakistani frustrated post . when you couldnt battle with facts , you resort to insults .
> 
> Pakistanis are generally light brown people whereas some of them are fair and dark brown as well.
> 
> Indians on the other hand are light brown and dark brown while some of them are fair and black as well .
> 
> to the foreigner we all look the same , and on an average none of us are fair . Face these facts .
> 
> that is why when a real white foreigner sees us in the west without even trying to find out whether we are from Pakistan or India , they directly label us all as Pakis , because to them we all look the same .
> 
> Just like you claim to know more about Pakistanis , i too know more about indians than you do . If you want me to shut up about Pakistanis , you ve gotta shut up first before making uneducated generalisations about indians.
> 
> P.S - to all my brown Indian and Pakistani brothers , my posts are not meant to imply that brown people are worse looking in any way ,
> my latest crush as i said earlier is a dusky, brown girl and my father too is dark in complexion . I hold nothing against darker complexioned south asians.





lol @ 'Pakistanis are fairer than Indians'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

shekhar said:


> YouTube - Conspiracy Theorist Mr. Zaid Zaman Hamid Exposed By Sister of Dr. Aafia Siddiqui
> look how stupid he is


----------



## Frankenstein

what goin on here, why is there so many dirt?

why are you guys discussing skin colour??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Frankenstein said:


> what goin on here, why is there so many dirt?
> 
> why are you guys discussing skin colour??



Ask omar who said that zaid hamid is not dark enough to become a raw agent , when i suggested he could be one.

That is where it all started .


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Frankenstein said:


> what goin on here, why is there so many dirt?
> 
> why are you guys discussing skin colour??



Ask your fellow elite racist member: Omar1984


----------



## Frankenstein

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Ask your fellow elite racist member: Omar1984



he started it, and you are continuing it, whats the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Pakistan is incredibly diverse for such a small country. and we have been standing united despite few skirmishes.


----------



## rameez ahmed

YouTube - Zaid Hamid is Addressing to Students of Jamia Rezwia Zia Ul Uloom in Rawalpindi (Part 1of 6)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid is Addressing to students of Jamia Rezwia Zia Ul Uloom in Rawalpindi (Part 2 of 6)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 3 of 6)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 4 of 6)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 5 of 6)

YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 6 of 6)


----------



## nForce

this guy is a lunatic....trying to capitalise from the confusion and chaos created among the young Pakistanis due to the present circumstances in the Pakistani society....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nForce said:


> this guy is a lunatic....trying to capitalise from the confusion and chaos created among the young Pakistanis due to the present circumstances in the Pakistani society....



Shhh. he is an analyst, (who wears a funny red cap).


----------



## rameez ahmed

nForce said:


> this guy is a lunatic....trying to capitalise from the confusion and chaos created among the young Pakistanis due to the present circumstances in the Pakistani society....





Capt.Popeye said:


> Shhh. he is an analyst, (who wears a funny red cap).



rather than commenting rubbish please say something constructive and factual if you have .. You are most welcomed....


----------



## abbasniazi

POST # 867 = Excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

rameez ahmed said:


> YouTube - Zaid Hamid is Addressing to Students of Jamia Rezwia Zia Ul Uloom in Rawalpindi (Part 1of 6)
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid is Addressing to students of Jamia Rezwia Zia Ul Uloom in Rawalpindi (Part 2 of 6)
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 3 of 6)
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 4 of 6)
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 5 of 6)
> 
> YouTube - Zaid Hamid-Jamia Rizwia Zia Ul Uloom-Rawalpindi (part 6 of 6)



Those dudes zaid hamid is addressing are students ?


----------



## Omar1984

nick_indian said:


> *check out any neutral source in 2009 15&#37; of pakistan's population was pashutn , 3.5 baluchi wheras sindhis were 14% , punjabis 44% , mohajirs 7 % etc.*



Yes Punjabis and Pakhtuns are the 2 largest ethnic groups in Pakistan.


In India, its Tamils:


----------



## Omar1984

*IN ENGLISH*

YouTube - Zaid Hamid - Interview on Radio Islam South Africa about US Pakistan ties 1/2.



YouTube - Zaid Hamid - Interview on Radio Islam South Africa about US Pakistan ties 2/2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Message from Zaid Hamid to INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Lecture on Indian Intentions Part 1 of 4



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Lecture on Indian Intentions Part 2 of 4



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Lecture on Indian Intentions Part 3 of 4



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Lecture on Indian Intentions Part 4 Final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 1 Part 1 0f 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 1 Part 2 0f 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 1 Part 3 0f 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 1 Part 4 0f 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 1 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 2 Part 1 0f 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 2 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 2 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 2 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 2 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 3 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 3 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 3 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 3 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 3 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 4 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 4 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 4 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 4 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 4 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 5 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 5 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 5 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 5 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 5 Part 5 Final


----------



## building7

me thinks zaid hamid has scared the hindu to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 6 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 6 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 6 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 6 Part 4of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 6 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 7 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 7 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 7 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 7 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 7 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 8 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 8 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 8 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 8 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 8 Part 5 Final


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 9 Part 1 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 9 Part 2 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 9 Part 3 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 9 Part 4 of 5



YouTube - Zaid Hamid Discuss Hindu Zionism Episode 9 Part 5 Final


----------



## BATMAN

building7 said:


> me thinks zaid hamid has scared the hindu to death.



Wow.... analyst to assassin. 

Next, we'll take him to NW. Drones will cease.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

building7 said:


> me thinks zaid hamid has scared the hindu to death.



me thinks , you neither mexican nor american so you needs to changes your flags .


----------



## kashith

YouTube - Zaid Hamid delusional/ part-2

i came across this lady, and she had some really nice liberal view about Pakistani society


----------



## rameez ahmed

YouTube - Noor e Mujahid!


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Very interesting... Please listen without prejudice against ZZH. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parthvi

Just two questions please?
Can any one pinpoint the Media affiliation of Brass Tacks. (Who is the sponsor)?
Can anyone name the ladies who appear to be with him on these shows?


----------



## T-Faz

Parthvi said:


> Just two questions please?
> Can any one pinpoint the Media affiliation of Brass Tacks. (Who is the sponsor)?
> Can anyone name the ladies who appear to be with him on these shows?



That's a mystery.

[Insert conspiracy here]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rameez ahmed




----------



## Guynextdoor

Zaid hamid lying about afia siddiqui


----------



## Avatar

What does Zaid Hamid have to say about Taseer ? Will be interesting to know which side the red cap man of the prophecy chooses


----------



## Guynextdoor

I would want to watch the videos again and again and again, for mehar bukhari and all the other interviewers.....


----------



## Xestan

Guynextdoor said:


> Zaid hamid lying about afia siddiqui
> 
> YouTube - zaid hamid lying about Dr Afia Siddiqui



*The Case of Dr. Aafia*

by Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid [Official] on _Monday, September 27, 2010 at 5:41pm_


*Zaid Hamid was asked to comment on Dr. Aafia's case on Samaa TV recently:*





 
After this, as expected, mischief-mongers created new controversies that Zaid Hamid "lied against Dr. Aafia that she is a neuroscientist"

Please look at *Dr. Aafia's OFFICIAL website:*

"..subsequently entered Brandeis University as a graduate student in cognitive *NEUROSCIENCE..*"
History of Aafia Siddiqui | Dr Aafia Siddiqui - The Prisoner 650

"Dr. Afia Siddiqui, a highly educated researcher who studied at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, US, for about 10 years and did her PhD in *GENETICS*"
Dr. Aafia Siddiqui: A ?Missing Person? With A Name | Dr Aafia Siddiqui - The Prisoner 650

GENETICS itself is one of the sub-disciplines of Neuroscience.

*What is Cognitive Neuroscience?*

"Cognitive neuroscience is an academic field concerned with the scientific *study of biological substrates underlying cognition[1], with a specific focus on the neural substrates of mental processes.* It addresses the questions of how psychological/cognitive functions are produced by the brain. Cognitive neuroscience is a branch of both psychology and *neuroscience*"

"Due to its multidisciplinary nature cognitive neuroscientists may have various backgrounds. Other than the associated disciplines just mentioned, cognitive neuroscientists may have backgrounds in these disciplines: neurobiology, BIOENGINEERING, psychiatry, NEUROLOGY, physics, computer science, linguistics, philosophy and mathematics."
[]Error

This shows Dr. Aafia was *INDEED FEARED* by America because she was engaged in high-level research in Pakistan (classified) that employed biosciences. The Americans kidnapped her because she was a genius (Ph.D) and *they alleged* she was making "weapons for bio-warfare".

If she was not a neuroscientist, and merely someone who "assesses mentally disabled children", then America had no reason to fear her, then she was a nobody. SOMETHING made them come after her, and that was her genius mind.

We understand that Dr. Fouzia might be under some pressure or might be threatened, hence she outrightly denied on TV that Dr. Aafia did neurosciences, she even said that Dr. Aafia did her Ph.D in simple Education, *whereas DR. AAFIA'S OFFICIAL WEBSITE says she did neuroscience!*

*Further references:*
"Dr Aafia Siddiqui, a US-trained Pakistani *NEUROSCIENTIST*
"http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\09\24\story_24-9-2010_pg1_3

"Pakistan *NEUROSCIENTIST* given 86 years for shooting at US agents"
Pakistan neuroscientist given 86 years for shooting at US agents | World news | The Guardian

[_ZKI - Team BT_]

The Case of Dr. Aafia | Facebook


----------



## Avatar

It's funny how Aafia's own sister is saying Aafia was a teacher for helping mentally retarded people ! 

First Zaid says there were Indians who were asking Aafia for his work. Now the other guy says there was ONE Indian student who used to follow Aafia, and she isn't even sure if THAT is him ! 

I guess Aafia really needs to come back to Pakistan to give some treatment to ZH so he actually starts making shows that are worth watching, not for the unintended humor in them.


----------



## sh72011

I wonder if the nation can needs him at this moment!

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

was a good debate where zaid was confronted by luqman made sense


----------



## sh72011

so bad the man talks so seriously and you want to know about the ladies auuuuuuuu


----------



## dyfate

Please raise this issue in UN, I hope they will solve it like Kashmir issue and other long lasting issues (may be it will take 100 years to discuss it) 



TruthSeeker said:


> You know Asim, most Americans agree that the UN is a total waste of time and the UN building in NY should be subjected to a controlled demolition, like you think happened to the World trade Center. So, why doesn't Pakistan get together with its buddies in the non-aligned third world and vote in the UN General Assembly to move the UN to somewhere else? How about to Islamabad! That would be a great place for it and good riddance for us!! Please, please take the UN!


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

*Zaid Hamid numero uno defence analyst/lier par excellence *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

T-Faz said:


> That's a mystery.
> 
> [Insert conspiracy here]


 
No mystery... He is obviously a man of the establishment... His links with the Army/Intelligence are there for everyone to see... 

He has two to four years to deliver what has been discussed between myself and his top team member... If he delivers, its of no importance where he came from and who his sponsor is... 

[insert what I have asked him to do here] LOL!!!!


----------



## Manas

^^^ He is certainly doing mind a blowing job.


----------



## Xestan

Manas said:


> *Zaid Hamid numero uno defence analyst/lier par excellence *


 
REPOSTING : *The Case of Dr. Aafia*

by Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid [Official] on _Monday, September 27, 2010 at 5:41pm_


*Zaid Hamid was asked to comment on Dr. Aafia's case on Samaa TV recently:*





 
After this, as expected, mischief-mongers created new controversies that Zaid Hamid "lied against Dr. Aafia that she is a neuroscientist"

Please look at *Dr. Aafia's OFFICIAL website:*

"..subsequently entered Brandeis University as a graduate student in cognitive *NEUROSCIENCE..*"
History of Aafia Siddiqui | Dr Aafia Siddiqui - The Prisoner 650

"Dr. Afia Siddiqui, a highly educated researcher who studied at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, US, for about 10 years and did her PhD in *GENETICS*"
Dr. Aafia Siddiqui: A ?Missing Person? With A Name | Dr Aafia Siddiqui - The Prisoner 650

GENETICS itself is one of the sub-disciplines of Neuroscience.

*What is Cognitive Neuroscience?*

"Cognitive neuroscience is an academic field concerned with the scientific *study of biological substrates underlying cognition[1], with a specific focus on the neural substrates of mental processes.* It addresses the questions of how psychological/cognitive functions are produced by the brain. Cognitive neuroscience is a branch of both psychology and *neuroscience*"

"Due to its multidisciplinary nature cognitive neuroscientists may have various backgrounds. Other than the associated disciplines just mentioned, cognitive neuroscientists may have backgrounds in these disciplines: neurobiology, BIOENGINEERING, psychiatry, NEUROLOGY, physics, computer science, linguistics, philosophy and mathematics."
[]Error

This shows Dr. Aafia was *INDEED FEARED* by America because she was engaged in high-level research in Pakistan (classified) that employed biosciences. The Americans kidnapped her because she was a genius (Ph.D) and *they alleged* she was making "weapons for bio-warfare".

If she was not a neuroscientist, and merely someone who "assesses mentally disabled children", then America had no reason to fear her, then she was a nobody. SOMETHING made them come after her, and that was her genius mind.

We understand that Dr. Fouzia might be under some pressure or might be threatened, hence she outrightly denied on TV that Dr. Aafia did neurosciences, she even said that Dr. Aafia did her Ph.D in simple Education, *whereas DR. AAFIA'S OFFICIAL WEBSITE says she did neuroscience!*

*Further references:*
"Dr Aafia Siddiqui, a US-trained Pakistani *NEUROSCIENTIST*
"http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\09\24\story_24-9-2010_pg1_3

"Pakistan *NEUROSCIENTIST* given 86 years for shooting at US agents"
Pakistan neuroscientist given 86 years for shooting at US agents | World news | The Guardian

[_ZKI - Team BT_]

The Case of Dr. Aafia | Facebook[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manas

^^^ who would you rather believe *her own sister who campaigning for Aafia's release* or * two bits conspiracy monger Zahil Hamid*??


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

WITH LOVE !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Manas said:


> ^^^ who would you rather believe *her own sister who campaigning for Aafia's release* or * two bits conspiracy monger Zahil Hamid*??







WITH LOVE !!


----------



## Bilal Akhtar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem




----------



## fida jan

TruthSeeker said:


> You know Asim, most Americans agree that the UN is a total waste of time and the UN building in NY should be subjected to a controlled demolition, like you think happened to the World trade Center. So, why doesn't Pakistan get together with its buddies in the non-aligned third world and vote in the UN General Assembly to move the UN to somewhere else? How about to Islamabad! That would be a great place for it and good riddance for us!! Please, please take the UN!


 
the only problem is your uncle sam will veto the bill again just like israel


----------



## Truth Teller

Why do you insecure indians even bother wasting time on him (zaid hamid), and giving him the attention he wants?

zaid hamid era was a curse for Pakistan. All these other pan-islamists like him should be thrown out of Pakistan. Shameless people trying to take advantage of Pakistani's emotions in the name of Islam.


----------



## Truth Teller

Well, Umer Rajpoot from Lahore, It's certainly NOT a surprise that you support Zaid Hamid.


----------



## sur

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dn8bSP-lOE


Below is the Quaid's speech quoted at *minutes:2:40* very inspirational & there's a reason behind Quaid's claim:-
-
*THE TASKS AHEAD

Speech at a Mammoth Rally at the University Stadium, Lahore on 30th October. 1947*​
We have achieved our cherished goal of freedom and have established Pakistan as an independent, sovereign State, fifth largest in the world. That freedom can never be attained by a nation without suffering and sacrifice has been amply borne out by the recent tragic happenings in this subcontinent. We are in the midst of unparalleled difficulties and untold sufferings; we have been through dark days of apprehension and anguish; but I can say with confidence that with courage and self-reliance and by the Grace of God we shall emerge triumphant. 

Some people might think that the acceptance of the June 3 Plan was a mistake on the part of the Muslim League. I would like to tell them that the consequences of any other alternative would have been too disastrous to imagine. On our side we proceeded to implement this plan with a clean conscience and honest intentions. Time and history will prove that. On the other hand, history will also record its verdict on those whose treachery and machinations let loose forces of disorder and disruption in this subcontinent causing death of lakhs, enormous destruction of property and bringing about suffering and misery to many million by uprooting them from their homes and hearths and all that was dear to them. The systematic massacre of defenseless and innocent people puts to shame even the most heinous atrocities committed by the worst tyrant known to history. We have been the victims of a deeply-laid and well-planned conspiracy executed with utter disregard of the elementary principle of honesty, chivalry and honour. We thank Providence for giving us courage and faith to fight these forces of evil. If we take our inspiration and guidance from the Holy Quran, the final victory, I once again say, will be ours. 

Do not for a moment imagine that your enemies can ever succeed in their designs. But at the same time do not make light of the situation facing you. Search your hearts and whether you have done your part in the construction of this new and mighty State. 

Do not be over whelmed by the enormity of the task. There is many an example in history of young nations building themselves up by sheer determination and force of character. You are made of sterling material and are second to none. Why should you also not succeed like many others, like your own forefathers? You have only to develop the spirit of the "Mujahids". You are a nation whose history is replete with people of wonderful grit, character and heroism. Live up to your traditions and add to it another chapter of glory. 

All I require of you now is that every one of us to whom this message reaches must vow to himself and be prepared to sacrifice his all, if necessary, *in building up Pakistan as a bulwark of Islam* and as one of the greatest nations whose ideal is peace within and peace. Your immediate task is the rehabilitation of millions of our distressed and unfortunate brethren who are either already with us or who have still to join us in Pakistan, bereft of all they possessed or had in this world. The least we now can do for them is to receive them as our own brethren. No decent or sane person should consider that they are unwelcome burden thrust on us. Save all you can and give towards the relief of these victims of bestiality and vandalism who have suffered all this for the sole reason that they are Muslims. 

Along with this, keep up your morale. Do not be afraid of death. *Our religion teaches us to be always prepared for death. We should face it bravely to save the honour of Pakistan and Islam. There is no better salvation for a Muslim than the death of a martyr for a righteous cause.* 

I would also impress upon every member of this State, particularly our youth, to show the right spirit of devotion, courage and fortitude, to give a lead to the others and to set a nobler and higher example for those who may follow us and the coming generations. 

Remember that the scrupulous maintenance and enforcement of law and order are the prerequisites of all progress. *The tenets of Islam enjoin on every Mussalman to give protection to his neighbors and to the minorities regardless of caste and creed. Despite the treatment, which is being meted out to the Muslim minorities in India, we must make it a matter of our prestige and honour to safeguard the lives of the minority communities and to create a sense of security among them.* I would like to impress upon every Mussalman, who has at heart the welfare and the prosperity of Pakistan, to avoid retaliation and to exercise restraint, because retaliation and violation of law and order will ultimately result in weakening the very foundations of the edifice you have cherished all these years to erect. 

*Do your duty and have faith in God. There is no power on earth that can undo Pakistan. It has come to stay.* Our deeds are proving to the world that we are in the right and I can assure you that the sympathies of the world, particularly of the Islamic countries, are with you. We in turn are grateful to every nation who has stretched out to us its hand of help and friendliness. 

In the end, I once again appeal to the good sense of every subject and citizen of our State not to take law and order into his own hands but so to behave and act as to be a pillar of strength to his Government and leaders who are sincerely doing their best to put an end to the miseries and hardships of our unfortunate brethren seeking shelter with us, and battling against grave danger and menace which is facing us. 

*Pakistan Zindabad *


----------



## punit

> The tenets of Islam enjoin on every Mussalman to give protection to his neighbors and to the minorities regardless of caste and creed. Despite the treatment, which is being meted out to the Muslim minorities in India, we must make it a matter of our prestige and honour to safeguard the lives of the minority communities and to create a sense of security among them.



blashphemy law was the most abvious stape in this direction


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

punit said:


> blashphemy law was the most abvious stape in this direction


 
stape??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

[video]http://youtu.be/ApVyVNeVrGw[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaqsheYaar

*@Rana4pak*
JazakAllah Khair Brother!!
Am really grateful to you for that video link you posted. Where do you get these links from?! I know these are "Unlisted private" videos...


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem




----------



## sur

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------





-




-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ridzy

very shame on bharat varma !
he is talking very baseless and like a kid, is he an analyst???&#65279; has he brain ?
Indians have inferiority complex ! because of a great history and ethics of Pakistanis.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rameez ahmed




----------



## T90TankGuy

ridzy said:


> very shame on bharat varma !
> he is talking very baseless and like a kid, is he an analyst???&#65279; has he brain ?
> Indians have inferiority complex ! because of a great history and ethics of Pakistanis.


 
you are funny..


----------



## Tshering22

Zaid Hamid?  I love this guy... he really gets my mood cheerful again whenever I am gloomy.


----------



## Xestan

Tshering22 said:


> Zaid Hamid?  I love this guy... he really gets my mood cheerful again whenever I am gloomy.


 
Oh! Thanks for telling


----------



## LURKER

this thread should be made sticky and a sub thread of stupid and funny thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Zaid Hamid is a great person man,


----------



## rameez ahmed




----------



## Manas

Zaid Hamid and his Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rameez ahmed




----------



## rameez ahmed

Sir Zaid Hamid - Sehri Time - FM 101 [18-08-11] - YouTube


----------



## Porus

Manas said:


> Zaid Hamid and his Legend



How come these kind of deluded morons and the the preachers of hate and violence get the biggest applause for their vitriolic speech?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Porus said:


> How come these kind of deluded morons and the the preachers of hate and violence get the biggest applause for their vitriolic speech?



And mind you these are students from some of Pakistan's most prestigious universities. Sad isn't it ?


----------



## Xestan

Porus said:


> How come these kind of deluded morons and the the preachers of hate and violence get the biggest applause for their vitriolic speech?



You're in the wrong thread, go make another thread to bash ZH.

And btw, in meantine, watch this, thousands of youngsters from Islamabad, thought to be Pakistan's most liberal city, welcomes him, just near the parliament house


----------



## BATMAN

nick_indian said:


> And mind you these are students from some of Pakistan's most prestigious universities. Sad isn't it ?



Certainly, Indians shall be most sad.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Porus said:


> How come these kind of deluded morons and the the preachers of hate and violence get the biggest applause for their vitriolic speech?



His youtube and face book accounts got hacked by his haters.

It will not be wrong if i say hate is mutual and if it will be hippocratic to ignore the acts of other side.


----------



## Porus

Xestan said:


> You're in the wrong thread, go make another thread to bash ZH.
> 
> And btw, in meantine, watch this, thousands of youngsters from Islamabad, thought to be Pakistan's most liberal city, welcomes him, just near the parliament house



This is not the answer to my question but just a confirmation to my anxiety. Watching these numpties cheering, acclaiming or praising the scumbags like Zaid Hemid or Altaph Bhai Azizabadi is far worse than walking barefoot on red hot embers.


----------



## BATMAN

^^ Do you seriously live in Karachi?


----------



## Patrician

Xestan said:


> And btw, in meantine, watch this, thousands of youngsters from Islamabad, thought to be Pakistan's most liberal city, welcomes him, just near the parliament house



...and that is unfortunate. This guy is polluting young minds.


----------



## BATMAN

Patrician said:


> ...and that is unfortunate. This guy is polluting young minds.



Did he failed you?


----------



## majesticpankaj

This is very sad and unfortunate that this extremist polluting young and bright minds of the country.


----------



## Xestan

majesticpankaj said:


> This is very sad and unfortunate that this extremist polluting young and bright minds of the country.



Really? Let them chose whatever they want, I admire this guy and I tell you, don't worry about me! Worry about your own country


----------



## rameez ahmed

Sawal Yeh Hai 20 Aug 2011 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

MTV roadies , MTV splitsvilla , MTV grind , UTV emotional atyachar , UTV dadagiri and Zaid Hamid Shows - My favorite pastime. Oh how much i love when he talks about destroying India. I wud miss a hundred catfights on splitsvilla just to watch one of those brilliant speeches. Too bad he doesn't have some weekly shows that one can watch. But then again , one needs time to come up with top quality nonsense. Today ,let me set a line that differentiates a patriot from an idiot. If an indian comes up on tv , asking indians to rise up and support the country and speaks good things about the country , then he's a patriot. However , if an indian comes up on tv and starts making grandiose statements about india wiping out China or US from the map in the future , i would say he's a total retard because i know these we are below the level of these countries. This guy is certainly not on the patriot side of the line.


----------



## rameez ahmed

sarthak said:


> MTV roadies , MTV splitsvilla , MTV grind , UTV emotional atyachar , UTV dadagiri and Zaid Hamid Shows - My favorite pastime. Oh how much i love when he talks about destroying India. I wud miss a hundred catfights on splitsvilla just to watch one of those brilliant speeches. Too bad he doesn't have some weekly shows that one can watch. But then again , one needs time to come up with top quality nonsense. Today ,let me set a line that differentiates a patriot from an idiot. If an indian comes up on tv , asking indians to rise up and support the country and speaks good things about the country , then he's a patriot. However , if an indian comes up on tv and starts making grandiose statements about india wiping out China or US from the map in the future , i would say he's a total retard because i know these we are below the level of these countries. This guy is certainly not on the patriot side of the line.


 
well you seems to be a greater entertainer . I'll give you an idea . . You should do programs daily on TV so that you create laughter on face of every Indian . 

You people can't finish the anger for Pakistan State in India and then come to Pakistani forums to teach us what should we Pakistanis do and think about India....

Please come to this thread with constructive thought next time. . . .

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

[

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Program On Ghazwa e Badar Sohni Dharti TV - YouTube


----------



## rameez ahmed

Zaid Hamid Exposing the REALITY of SAFMA and their pathetic views about "Two Nation Theory" of our Forefathers and about the creation of Pakistan :-

Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 1 - YouTube


Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 2 - YouTube


Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 3 - YouTube


----------



## DaRk WaVe

rameez ahmed said:


> Zaid Hamid Exposing the REALITY of SAFMA and their pathetic views about "Two Nation Theory" of our Forefathers and about the creation of Pakistan :-
> 
> Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 2 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Shahid Nama By Express News - 25th August part 3 - YouTube




What on earth is spiritual democracy, ZH is just repeating his religious rhetoric again & again


----------



## Zarvan

DaRk WaVe said:


> What on earth is spiritual democracy, ZH is just repeating his religious rhetoric again & again


 Yesterday the Lion of Islam Roared again and exposed the traitors of Islam ALLAH and his PROPHET SAW and these traitors will be soon be exposed more and they will run away as cowards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zarvan said:


> Yesterday the Lion of Islam Roared again and exposed the traitors of Islam ALLAH and his PROPHET SAW and these traitors will be soon be exposed more and they will run away as cowards



There you go, Zion Mind set at work...


----------



## Zarvan

DaRk WaVe said:


> There you go, Zion Mind set at work...


Lion of Islam at work and we know how to take on enemies of ideology of Pakistan and Islam


----------



## Rafi

Normally I don't think much of ZH, but he showed that traitor what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rameez ahmed

Zarvan said:


> Yesterday the Lion of Islam Roared again and exposed the traitors of Islam ALLAH and his PROPHET SAW and these traitors will be soon be exposed more and they will run away as cowards



Insha Allah these Traitors within our ranks will be brought to Jusctice . . . please spread this pathetic reality of SAFMA as far as possible . .. . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rameez ahmed

DaRk WaVe said:


> There you go, Zion Mind set at work...



You can say any nonsense . This doesn't change us and the reality that Pakistan was created on the name of "Islam" and the ***** Secularism will never prevail in the Islamic State of Pakistan... . Pakistan is an Islamic State and will remain an Islamic State inshaAllah. . These Secular minded people can only come on TV and teach us this *****, but can't change us .. 

Pakistan is an Islamic State. The only thing we educated people should focus on is to try to impose the Islam that Holy Prophet (SA) gave to us by the order of Allah .. . 

That Islam talks about:-

1 Sovereignty to Allah Only.

2 Laws of Qur'an and Sunnah

3 Ban on Haram things.

4 Giving Justice to the Muslims on the basis of Qur'an and to non Muslims on the basis of there "respected" laws.

5 to make all possible steps to ensure that that no rights of muslims and non muslims are jeopardized, because a true muslim leader believes that he will be asked on the day of Judgment for all those negligence he did in this regard and will be punished according. This punishment is implied regardless he showed negligence to a muslim or a non muslim in this regard. 

6 Try to spread Islam by changing your charachter in the way that even a non muslim say good words about you, like Non Muslims of Makkah said to Holy Prophet (SA) that "He is truthful and Trustworthy"

These are just few and the list can go on. This thread is not for such issues that I listed above, but it was necessary to convey this that the True Religion of Islam (that was brought by Holy Prophet (SA) ) creates a very great environment in the country. . . Because some of the Islamic Scholars who are extremist, muslims should not think at all that the system of Islam can never be implemented. . .

Believe me if the true Islam is implemented , Pakistan will become a place of Harmony and peace . . . I would request you please read the biographies of Holy Prophet (SA) and Khulfa e Rashideen and understand the system of Islam they implemented on the Islamic Empire that spreaded from Morroco to Afghanistan and India . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Zaid Hamid : We call Hindus to Islam. - YouTube


----------



## toxic_pus

Zarvan said:


> Zaid Hamid : We call Hindus to Islam. - YouTube


AAAH....I was constipating this morning. Thanks to Prophet Zaid Hamid (PBUH), my bowls are all clear now. 

Peace at last.


----------



## Zarvan

toxic_pus said:


> AAAH....I was constipating this morning. Thanks to Prophet Zaid Hamid (PBUH), my bowls are all clear now.
> 
> Peace at last.


Mr Zaid Hamid is not a PROPHET Sir be care ful writing about Islam and figures related to it Zaid Hamid is just a slave of Hazrat MUHAMMAD SAW and performing the duty of spreading the massage of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW so be care ful


----------



## Ahmad

what does he say in the video as i cant watch a thing.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




Zarvan said:


> Mr Zaid Hamid is not a PROPHET Sir be care ful writing about Islam and figures related to it Zaid Hamid is just a slave of Hazrat MUHAMMAD SAW and performing the duty of spreading the massage of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW so be care ful



what if a christian or somebody else preach you to his religion? what will be your reaction?


----------



## mautkimaut

Ahmad said:


> what does he say in the video as i cant watch a thing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> what if a christian or somebody else preach you to his religion? what will be your reaction?



His typical BS about Ghazwa E Hind and calling all Hindus and Jews to convert.

Perhaps he needs this after so much shitting all over the place


----------



## Black Widow

Zarvan said:


> Mr Zaid Hamid is not a PROPHET Sir be care ful writing about Islam and figures related to it Zaid Hamid is just a slave of Hazrat MUHAMMAD SAW and performing the duty of spreading the massage of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW so be care ful



I agree we must be careful while using religious name...

"SLAVE"


----------



## haywards

toxic_pus said:


> AAAH....I was constipating this morning. Thanks to *Prophet Zaid Hamid (PBUH)*, my bowls are all clear now.
> 
> Peace at last.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

toxic_pus said:


> AAAH....I was constipating this morning. Thanks to Prophet Zaid Hamid (PBUH), my bowls are all clear now.
> 
> Peace at last.



Laughter a cure for constipation, thats the first time i"ve heard of something like that.


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> what does he say in the video as i cant watch a thing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> what if a christian or somebody else preach you to his religion? what will be your reaction?


I will listen to him and tell him mine but it will be not allowed in an Islamic State because according to Islam ALLAH sent only one religion Islam and all the PROPHETS PBUH brought Islam


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> I will listen to him and tell him mine but it will be not allowed in an Islamic State because according to Islam ALLAH sent only one religion Islam and all the PROPHETS PBUH brought Islam



According to Pope in vatican, their religion is right, according to hindus, their religion is right, jews say the same, Zardosht peoople say the same thing, how can you prove that they are wrong and we are right.


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> According to Pope in vatican, their religion is right, according to hindus, their religion is right, jews say the same, Zardosht peoople say the same thing, how can you prove that they are wrong and we are right.


Islam is the fastest growing Religion in the world and when the debate will be on Religion I will tell you than


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> Islam is the fastest growing Religion in the world and when the debate will be on Religion I will tell you than



Well, it is not about debate, you say yourself that you go on rampage and attack people. If you debate with peopole in civil way i will never have any problem with that. Islam is the fastest religion, it might be because we are producing more kids.


----------



## venu309

Zarvan why don't you guys (Zaid Hamid & his followers) learn to co-exist & make this region (if not the world) to be a peaceful & beautiful world to live in?


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> Well, it is not about debate, you say yourself that you go on rampage and attack people. If you debate with peopole in civil way i will never have any problem with that. Islam is the fastest religion, it might be because we are producing more kids.


No sir because 20000 people convert to Islam in America alone each year in UK 5000 each year in France too 5000 and in germany 4000 and thousands are converting in Russia

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




venu309 said:


> Zarvan why don't you guys (Zaid Hamid & his followers) learn to co-exist & make this region (if not the world) to be a peaceful & beautiful world to live in?


Co exist really Sir India is killing our brothers in Kashmir killed thousands in Gujrat what you did 71 we have not forgotten that sir and you talk about co existence HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Widow

Zarvan said:


> Islam is the fastest growing Religion in the world and when the debate will be on Religion I will tell you than



Everything that grow fast is not good. This is not valid logic, please come with other logic..


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> No sir because 20000 people convert to Islam in America alone each year in UK 5000 each year in France too 5000 and in germany 4000 and thousands are converting in Russia



and how many people leave islam around the world? do we have any data on that? on persoanl level, i have seen many myself. Secondly, world have got 6-7billion population and hundreds of millions are added to that number each year, i am sure a few thousands converts wont make much difference.



> Co exist really Sir India is killing our brothers in Kashmir killed thousands in Gujrat what you did 71 we have not forgotten that sir and you talk about co existence HAHAHAHAHAHA



well, double standards again, when Mahmoud Ghazanvi killed hindus and destroyed their temples, you glorify him as a hero, what is all this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> and how many people leave islam around the world? do we have any data on that? on persoanl level, i have seen many myself. Secondly, world have got 6-7billion population and hundreds of millions are added to that number each year, i am sure a few thousands converts wont make much difference.
> 
> 
> 
> well, double standards again, when Mahmoud Ghazanvi killed hindus and destroyed their temples, you glorify him as a hero, what is all this?


Really very very very very very very very very few or other wise their news channels I mean Americans and Euorpeans would have been jumping with Joy man and I know of one and two cases on personal level Sir but the ration to convert is much much much higher 

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




Ahmad said:


> and how many people leave islam around the world? do we have any data on that? on persoanl level, i have seen many myself. Secondly, world have got 6-7billion population and hundreds of millions are added to that number each year, i am sure a few thousands converts wont make much difference.
> 
> 
> 
> well, double standards again, when Mahmoud Ghazanvi killed hindus and destroyed their temples, you glorify him as a hero, what is all this?


 
Sir I said they got the chance they did it when we will get the chance they will see lot of Mahmood Ghaznavis and read the life of Mahmood Ghaznavi don't fall in the propaganda of Indians all of our heroes are their Villon


----------



## venu309

Co exist really Sir India is killing our brothers in Kashmir killed thousands in Gujrat what you did 71 we have not forgotten that sir and you talk about co existence HAHAHAHAHAHA :hitwall:[/QUOTE said:


> You seem to be taking up for Indian Muslims, why don't you ask them? we have been living in harmony all these years. It is in Pakistan where all the killings are taking place & the irony is muslims are killing muslims and you seem to worried about a few Indian Muslims who don't even share even a miniscule part of your views & opinion.


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> Really very very very very very very very very few or other wise their news channels I mean Americans and Euorpeans would have been jumping with Joy man and I know of one and two cases on personal level Sir but the ration to convert is much much much higher



i am not convinced, if you claim that the ratio is not big, then give us the number with proof, if you dont have the number, then how can you claim it is small.



> Sir I said they got the chance they did it when we will get the chance they will see lot of Mahmood Ghaznavis and read the life of Mahmood Ghaznavi don't fall in the propaganda of Indians all of our heroes are their Villon



AGAIN, i am not talking about the chance, i am asking if they are right or wrong?

and i am not falling to propaganda, after all, mahmoud( &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1578; &#1588;&#1705;&#1606; ) was from khorasan(today afghanistan), he spoke my language and he was our king, we read about him in our own text book not the hindu books, so propagand is not in the middle.


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> i am not convinced, if you claim that the ratio is not big, then give us the number with proof, if you dont have the number, then how can you claim it is small.
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, i am not talking about the chance, i am asking if they are right or wrong?


 
Sir I know but you will still not believe in


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> Sir I know but you will still not believe in



what do you mean by this? can you explain please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> what do you mean by this? can you explain please?


 NBC NEWS: 20000 Americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year ! - YouTube


----------



## Ahmad

Zarvan said:


> NBC NEWS: 20000 Americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year ! - YouTube



i cant watch the video, but i take your word for it. that is not my questin do, do we have any data on muslim conversion?


----------



## Black Widow

Zarvan said:


> Sir I know but you will still not believe in



Since last many days I use to see many stupid posts, I was wondering what was the source of it? Today I found the glacier of stupidity. It seems all those posts were inspired by ZH's Blabber. 

ZH is big Stupid Looser. His programs are one directional. He comes, He speak and he leave the show. Couple of time he was confronted by opposite minded ppl and trust me , he was bashed like sh**.

Couple of days back I was listening top one of his video, The lady beat her black and blue. His logic are flawed, so he avoid to confront ppl. Everytime he confronted ppl, he was bashed. 

You can start fitna and lie, but you can't confront/defend it from logical ppl.


----------



## ice_man

indians follow ZAID HAMID more ardently then pakistanis!! FACT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmad said:


> i cant watch the video, but i take your word for it. that is not my questin do, do we have any data on muslim conversion?


It is really very few so it is difficult to find out that is why no report from West has come yet


----------



## Zarvan

That Lady Lost to Zaid Hamid that is SAFMA is now saying that lady has nothing to do with SAFMA


----------



## Kompromat

*Some very interesting points in this video.







* Internal conflict
* Army being snubbed by the judiciary
* BLA getting a free hand by the judiciary
* 1876 legislation still active instead of a new anti terror law.
* Army,ISI,FC's evidence not being accepted.

Etc.


----------

